# Dark Souls 3  Laberthread



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2015)

Zieht´s euch rein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyRJ5u-L8qw

DS3 - Album on Imgur

The game is coming to PlayStation 4 and Xbox One in 2016. PC is also listed, but is accompanied by the word “negotiable.”
The game will support “1-4 players,” meaning it’s possible you can  summon more than one friend or there might be a player-versus-player  element.
10 playable classes, all available from the beginning of the game.
45 new enemies, 15 new bosses. Characters and monsters from previous games are not included in that count.
100 new weapons and 40 new armor sets with returning equipment not counted in that number.
60 minutes of cutscenes, mostly in engine, rather than pre-rendered.
There will be around 12 areas in the game.
Will change the way you interact with players online. You’ll now  participate in “Sacrifice Ceremonies.” You can drag bodies around,  choose where to sacrifice them, perform the ritual, and visit another  player’s game. Doing this makes you a target for other players. These  will also change your game, such as a sacrifice creating a bonfire at  the location you choose to sacrifice the body.
Light sources and enemy layouts have been changed.
BOss battles have a new “Heat Up” factor that “completely change” boss battles based on undescribed factors.
The game will add “Sword Fighting Arts,” which including “Rush In” and  “Circle.” The former is a sacrifice attack that allows you to dive into  an opponent and take damage while delivering a huge hit, while the  latter sounds like a dodge move.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Ein Teil in mir springt vor Freude auf, der andere Teil ist aber skeptisch.
DarkSouls 2 (die DLC/das Scholar Update haben aber das Spiel ordentlich aufgewertet) war gut ,aber kam nicht an das sehr gute DarkSouls 1 ran.
Zumindest sagen das alle, habe DarkSouls 2 ausgelassen, hatte genug nach Demon und DkS1.

Außerdem frage ich mich welches Team von FS dahinter steckt - Miyazaki war doch mit Bloodborne beschäftigt?
Hoffe aber hier wird keine Marke ausgeschlachtet und irgendwas Billiges verfrüht hingeklatscht.....


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Nach DS2 bin ich auch skeptisch. Hatte einfach kein Land gegen DS1.
Trotzdem hoffe ich auf ein tolles Souls Spiel. Das Spielprinzip ist einfach mein Ding.

Ich denke auf der E3 wird man mehr erfahren. Bin auch gespannt inwieweit Miyazaki da involviert war.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Der Release ist schon 2016,ist recht früh finde ich, habe mit dem nächsten Souls Spiel eher 2017/2018 gerechnet.

Es wäre cool gewesen, wenn man sich wieder an etwas Neues gewagt hätte wie bei Bloodborne (vom Setting her) ,aber Namco wäre bei sowas nicht dabei gewesen.
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Gameplayveränderungen auswirken, das Grundkonzept von Souls stimmt ja.
Anscheinend nimmt man sich auch dem Multiplayer/Koop an, für mich aber nicht so interessant.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Miyazaki soll ja wieder dabei sein. Das finde ich echt super. Das Dark Souls Universum ist mit dem WarCraft Universum das einzige, was mich wirklich fasziniert. Ich habe noch kein anderes Spiel gesehen, was das Gefühl von Verlorenheit, Hoffnungslosigkeit und Tristesse so glaubwürdig darstellen kann wie Dark Souls. Auch Dark Souls 2 fand ich jetzt nicht so viel schlechter als Dark Souls 1, aber da war ja Miyazaki gar nicht mehr dabei. Das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass die PC - Version wieder einmal nur Verhandlungssache ist. Was soll das? Darks Souls 1 und 2 haben sich doch nicht sooo schlecht verkauft? Und dann vlt. wieder ein Jahr auf die PC - Version warten  Ich bin kein Gimp, ich PC - Zocker, ich habe bei Bloodbourne widerstanden und ich werde es notfalls auch bei Dark Souls 3. Wenn das dieses mal nicht so sein sollte: Count me in!


----------



## Placebo (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Die haben fast keine andere Wahl, als eine PC-Version zu machen. Vor einem Monat hieß es, dass sich Dark Souls 2 ca. 2,5mio mal verkauft hat. Die Steam-Verkäufszahlen sind bei 1mio + 184k. Selbst wenn die Konsolen-Verkäufe mit Scholar of the First Sin noch einmal in die Höhe gestiegen sind, ist der PC doch sehr, sehr weit von "nicht rentabel" entfernt, eher im Gegenteil.

Edit: was meint ihr mit "nach DS2 skeptisch"? Wenn man von Skyrim absieht hat meine gesamte Steam-Liste weniger Spielstunden als Dark Souls 2 alleine  561h aktuell


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

durchforste auch schon seit stunden das Netz nach jeden bisschen Info zu DarkSouls 3.
hoffentlich gibt es was konkretes zur E3.
Ich hoffe nur wirklich das Fromsoftware wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln geht.
Nach DS1 hab ich leider das Gefühl gehabt das man mehr auf die breite Masse produziert, das merkt man beispielsweise am Schwierigkeitsgrad und an der Zugänglichkeit der neueren Titel)
Naja
solang Miyazaki mitmischt wird am Ende aber trozdem was brauchbares bei rumkommen 
bin auf jedenfall jetzt schon gehypt


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! bitte PC! Bitte PC! Bitte PC! und wieder so geil wie der erste Teil!


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Placebo schrieb:


> Edit: was meint ihr mit "nach DS2 skeptisch"? Wenn man von Skyrim absieht hat meine gesamte Steam-Liste weniger Spielstunden als Dark Souls 2 alleine  561h aktuell



Es gibt einiges was mich an DS2 stört.
Das Level- und Gegnerdesign, Masse statt Klasse, viele Waffen (quantitativ statt qualitativ), zuviele Items die einfach unnütz sind, seltsam "träge" Charsteuerung (läuft wie auf Schienen) usw.

Ich denke wenn man sich in DS hauptsächlich auf PVP fokusiert, kann man in DS2 561h zusammenkriegen, aber anders kaum möglich.


----------



## Placebo (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



> Ich denke wenn man sich in DS hauptsächlich auf PVP fokusiert, kann man in DS2 561h zusammenkriegen, aber anders kaum möglich.


Richtiges PvE (heißt: das Farmen von Gegenständen nicht mitgezählt) dürfte etwa 100h betragen, also drei bis vier mal so viel PvP. Wenn ich das mit DS1 vergleiche, ist es schon etwas erschreckend.



> Es gibt einiges was mich an DS2 stört.
> Das Level- und Gegnerdesign, Masse statt Klasse, viele Waffen (quantitativ statt qualitativ), zuviele Items die einfach unnütz sind, seltsam "träge" Charsteuerung (läuft wie auf Schienen) usw.


Irgendjemand hat mal mal hier im PCGHX(?) geschrieben, dass der DLC ohne Miyazaki entworfen wurde, er beim Hauptspiel aber durchaus noch größeren Einfluss hatte und das Problem eher der Zeitmangel war. Sollte das stimmen, gibt es überhaupt keine Garantie, dass das Spiel in irgendeiner Weise gut wird. Ich habe jedenfalls, spätestens seitdem ich das gelesen habe, den Gedanken verworfen, dass Miyazaki ein besonderes Genie wäre, der das Spiel auf magische Weise besser macht.

Ich würde mir die Geschwindigkeit irgendwo zwischen DS1 und 2 wünschen. Im PvE spielt man vor allem auf Reaktion, dort hat mir Dark Souls 1 auch besser gefallen, weil mehr Geschwindigkeit bei diesem Spielstil herausfordernder ist. 
Im PvP versuchst du, vorherzusehen, was der Gegner in der nächsten halben Sekunde tun wird. Je schneller das Spiel ist, desto weniger wird das möglich. Aber genau das macht den Reiz für mich aus, Angriffsmuster zu erkennen oder zu wissen, wann und wohin der Gegner rollt. Deshalb verwende ich z.B. keine Buffs, weil jede Ablenkung mehr kostet, als das bisschen Extra-Schaden. Ich würde mir Gegner, deren KI gewisse Verhaltensmuster aufweist wünschen (eine erweiterte Form der DLC-Phantome in etwa).


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Hyyyyppeee.



> Dark Souls 3  wird gegen Anfang 2016 erscheinen. Darauf deutet zumindest ein  offizielles Promo-Artwork des Rollenspiels hin, das jetzt kurz vor dem  Start der diesjährigen E3 aufgetaucht ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Hyyyyppeee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! und wieder so geil wie der erste Teil!


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Seabound schrieb:


> Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! Bitte auch PC! und wieder so geil wie der erste Teil!



Da würde ich mir keine Sorge machen. Bis jetzt kam jedes Dark Souls für PC.
Es kommt höchstens ein paar Wochen/Monate später.
Hauptsache sie konzentrieren sich erstmal auf die PS4 Version.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Dark Souls 3 - Letzter Teil der Hardcore-Rollenspiel-Reihe - News - GamePro.de

Dann gibt dieser tollen Reihe einen würdigen Abschluss.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Kommt sicher für den PC, Teil 2 verkaufte sich laut Steamspy.com mehr als eine Millionen mal, während die Xbox 360 Version laut VGChartz.com "nur" 540.000 absetzte (und Playstation 3 knapp 1.2 Millionen mal).


Selbst Scholar of the First Sin verkaufte sich über 200.000 mal auf dem PC während die Playstation 4 Version gerade mal knapp 40.000 Einheiten verkaufte (laut VGChartz.com).

Ich müsste erstmal die ersten beiden Teile spielen, aber dieses Genre hat mich noch nie wirklich fasziniert, aber schauen wir mal.

Edit:
Achso, PC Version ist ja eh schon fix:
Dark Souls 3 - Offiziell angekündigt, Release auch für den PC - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OtAVElUljE

Praise The Sun! - wird ein Pflichttitel für mich wohl 2016.


----------



## Artschie321 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Auf jedenfall ein Pflichtkauf für das nächste Jahr. Wenn der Releasetermin fix ist, wird das wohl auch in meine Urlaubsplanung mit einfließen 
Ich denke ich werde es wieder vorbestellen


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Keine Ahnung ob ich da jetzt zuviel interpretiere, aber scheinbar sind in DS3 die Feuer erloschen (alles was bleibt ist die Glut?). Zudem sieht man wieder die Krone, und das am Ende könnten die Rießen sein die wieder erwachen.

Ich hätte eigentlich gehofft wir sehen mehr von DS3. Wenn nicht dann eben bis zur GC warten. Wenn das Spiel Anfang nächstes Jahres kommen sollte, muss es jetzt schon vorzeigbares geben.


----------



## Placebo (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Interessant finde ich, dass der Publisher laut Trailer immer noch Bandai Namco und nicht Kadokawa ist.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Dark Souls 3 Preview (PC) - Fulminantes Finale - Seite 2 - GameStar.de

Eine kleine Preview,anscheinend hat man an den richtigen Stellen geschraubt,da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Hoffentlich übernehmen sie die Backstabs aus Bloodborne. Wenn es ein Feature geben würde, das ich in DS2 gerne gesehen hätte, dann wäre es das.

Edit: Sie scheinen auch bei Backstabs zurück zu DS1 zu gehen. Das senkt die Vorfreude auf "hoffentlich gute PvE-Erfahrung". Ein Online-Spiel, dessen winrate hauptsächlich von Lag abhängt, ist kein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Placebo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Doppelposts sind nach 24h erlaubt, oder? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfMzk8VXRxU


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Das wird so geil! 

Vorbestellbar isses bereits! Geiles Cover, mit dem geschmolzenen Helm! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PanicBunny (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Seabound schrieb:


> Das wird so geil!
> 
> Vorbestellbar isses bereits! Geiles Cover, mit dem geschmolzenen Helm!
> 
> ...



Ja ich hoffe aber, dass niemand vorbestellst. Nach dem Arkham Debakel und Aktionen wie bei Civ5 BnW sollte man ja denken der Konsument lernts langsam mal.

B2T: Ich bin auch schon mega gespannt, vor allem weil Miyazaki wieder mitarbeitet. Ich hab beim zweier schon gemerkt, dass etwas fehlt =/ Nach 70h war bei mir völlig die Luft raus, während ich das erste immer noch spiele. Auch wenn das PvP dort schon etwas tot ist.^^ 
Darauf freue ich mich am meisten  PvP in den Souls Games ist immer soo gut!


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Naja, Fromsoft hat folgende Entwicklung bei PC-Ports eingeschlagen (Release-Status):
Absolut grottig mit Warnung vor dem Release (DS1)
Mäßig mit grottiger Maus-Steuerung (DS2)
Mäßig mit passabler Steuerung (DS2: Scholar of the first Sin)

Da besteht Hoffnung


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



PanicBunny schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon mega gespannt, vor allem weil Miyazaki wieder mitarbeitet. Ich hab beim zweier schon gemerkt, dass etwas fehlt =/ Nach 70h war bei mir völlig die Luft raus, während ich das erste immer noch spiele. Auch wenn das PvP dort schon etwas tot ist.^^
> Darauf freue ich mich am meisten  PvP in den Souls Games ist immer soo gut!



Bei mir war in DS2 auch nach 100h die Luft raus.
Und wenn ich überlege ist das mit den ganzen DLCs garnicht mal viel. Vorallem ich hab allein mindestens 10h allein beim Fume Knight ausgeholfen. Was ein geiler Boss.
Aber gut, ich zock auch kein PVP. Auf 500h+ würde ich sowieso nicht kommen.

DS2 sollte definitiv mehr Richtung DS1 gehen.
Von mir aus darf man auch Richtung Trickweapons in Bloodborne gehen. Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen das es etwas schneller sein soll (also auch Richtung BB).


----------



## Artschie321 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Also ich habe DS2 nach c.a 230std. leigen gelassen. In SOTFS habe ich jetzt inzwischen noch einmal 40std gesteckt, bin aber noch nicht ganz damit fertig 
Wenn man DS3 wirklich ein wenig schneller gestalten will, könnte das etwas frischen Wind bringen... Bei Bloodborne  solls ja gut funktioniert haben. (habs selber nicht gespielt)
Ich würde mir für den 3. das Pariertiming von DS1 zurückwünschen... Beim 2. habe ich das timing nie richtig erlernt^^


----------



## Seabound (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Ich muss mir irgendwann mal noch das Add-On zu DS2 ziehen. Zur Zeit habe ich aber garkeine Zeit zum Zocken.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Eindrücke aus einer DS3 Demo.

» PS4-VORSCHAU: Dark Souls 3 by play3.de


Die Spielwelt soll sich an Bloodborne orientieren.
Dark Souls 3: Spielwelt wird sich mehr an Bloodborne orientieren - ingame


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

BILD.de hat auch men guten Artikel zu DS3 veröffentlicht.

â€žDark Souls 3â€œ: SchÃ¶ner sterben! - Spiele-Vorschau - Bild.de


----------



## in-your-face (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Soll ja um einiges mehr an Zwischensequenzen bieten ob das gut oder schlecht ist bleibt fraglich. 
Ich vermisse in DS2 das einsamer Wolf Gefühl aus DS1. Man hat zwar den Firelinkshrine etc. aber jeder der es zu Ende gespielt hat weiß, dass das kein Rückzugsort ist.
Die Skelette haben mich auch noch bis dahin verfolgt, wenn ich es ein wenig zu weit getrieben habe. 

Ich hätte gerne Bloodborne auf dem PC gehabt. Ist denn sicher, dass DS3 auf dem PC kommen wird?
 Das gerade die Bild dazu einen Artikel verfasst hat ist lustig.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



in-your-face schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Bloodborne auf dem PC gehabt. Ist denn sicher, dass DS3 auf dem PC kommen wird?



Jap ist bestätigt 
Wird für mich wohl auch ein Pflichtitel sein mit 2016,nur kommt im Frühjahr auch noch Deus Ex MD 
Habe selbst DkS2 ausgelassen nach Demon und Dark Souls,hätte daher wieder richtig Bock auf ein Dark Souls ^^


----------



## in-your-face (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Dark Souls 2 ist auch kein schlechtes Spiel, es beisst sich nur die Zähne an DS1 aus.
DS1 wird auch immer noch ab und an gespielt. Momentan versuche ich mich als Kleriker der auf Wunder ausgerichtet ist und scheitere ein wenig an Artorias.  
Also freuen wir uns aufs Frühjahr 2016?! 
 An Deus Ex werde ich sicherlich auch nicht drum herum kommen vor allem da man jetzt nicht nur für stealth sondern auch für frontales Vorgehen runderes Gameplay bekommt und mehr belohnt wird.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Dark Souls 3: Schnelleres Kampfsystem geplant ? GIGA

Anscheinend möchte man sich mehr an Bloodborne orientieren,finde ich nicht verkehrt.
Zudem wird DkS3 auf der GamesCom spielbar sein,aber ich selber hätte da kein Interesse - war noch nie ein Fan der Gamescom


----------



## in-your-face (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

War schon versucht dort aufzukreuzen, habe es mir dann aber mit Gedanken an letztes mal ausgeredet. Einfach viel zu viel los, zu lange Schlangen nur um einen Trailer sehen zu können etc.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Auch nix für mich. Ich als alter Phobiker bleibe lieber zu hause!  Ich kuck mir das Spiel dann an, wenns fertig ist und nicht vorab in nem Gedränge auf irgend ner blöden Messe!


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



in-your-face schrieb:


> War schon versucht dort aufzukreuzen, habe es mir dann aber mit Gedanken an letztes mal ausgeredet. Einfach viel zu viel los, zu lange Schlangen nur um einen Trailer sehen zu können etc.



Das ist den Stress einfach nicht wert,war da einmal vor paar Jahren dort und empfand das schon als zu voll.
Mittlerweile soll das ja noch schlimmer sein,und nur für paar Trailer oder bisschen Anzocken stundenlang warten?
Nein danke dann lieber Zuhause bleiben und gemütlich alles dort anschauen.


----------



## in-your-face (2. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

So sieht s aus, kann die ganzen Leute nicht verstehen, die da unbedingt hinmüssen. Vielleicht weil man manchmal etwas gewinnen kann, z.B. haben die vor 2  Jahren 2x  beats by dr.dre(jetzt apfel) in die Menge geworfen. 
Ich weiß auch auch noch wie es über 6 Stunden Wartezeit bei Assassins Creed 3 gab.


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Ich hoffe der Publisher stellt dann auch richtiges Material für die Öffentlichkeit.
Allein Offscreen Mitschnitte wären nicht so pralle.


----------



## in-your-face (2. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Das bleibt definitiv abzuwarten ob die der Spielerschaft einen Gefallen erweisen.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Wurde hier schon die offizielle Homepage zu Dark Souls 3 verlinkt? Ich hab auf die Schnelle im Thread nix gefunden. 

Also, hier isse! http://www.darksouls3.com/de/





Gibt aber noch nix auf der de-Domain, als den Trailer und die Möglichkeit, sich für nen Newsletter zu registrieren.



EDIT: 

Vielleicht wurde das schon vorher hier thematisiert:

Was mir grad noch aufgefallen ist, beim Trailer die Passage von Minute 1:23 zu Minute 1:34. Ist das nicht der Weg und Übergang vom Firelink Shrine zur Undead Burg? Nur halt komplett zerstört? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (4. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Bin ja mal gespannt,was man auf der Gamescom zu DarkSouls 3 zeigen wird.
Ich mochte Bloodborne,und wenn man das Kampfsystem etwas schneller macht hätte ich kein Problem damit,bei Bloodborne war ich zwar erst skeptisch,aber es hat hingehauen.
Aber irgendwie geht es mir mit DkS3 zu schnell...das macht einem schon Sorgen.


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Grad wurde Gameplay in Form eines Trailers gezeigt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XwhYVzN_a0
Edit: Nun in 1080p


Gif
http://giant.gfycat.com/MarriedOrderlyEidolonhelvum.gif
http://giant.gfycat.com/FortunateYawningGuppy.gif
http://giant.gfycat.com/AcceptableUglyDobermanpinscher.gif


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Tolle Wurst! Ich hab hier auch applaudiert.


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Man sieht die Bloodborne-Einflüsse  und nachdem Fromsoft gesagt hat, sie wissen noch nicht, wie sie PvP gestalten, gibt es  für mich auch noch Hoffnung


----------



## in-your-face (4. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Top, danke für die Links Rizzard!


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Placebo schrieb:


> ...und nachdem Fromsoft gesagt hat, sie wissen noch nicht, wie sie PvP gestalten, gibt es  für mich auch noch Hoffnung



Zumindest werden beide Parteien keine 20 Blutphiolen runterkloppen.
PVP wie in DS1 oder 2 reicht. 
Wobei ich die PVP-Eide in DS1 (DarkMoons, Waldeid usw) schon "cooler" fand als in DS2.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Da ich ein totaler Fan von DS2 bin (bisher noch nicht so von DS1, aber das will ich auch noch durch spielen^^) bin ich gespannt auf DS3.
Doch vorher spiele ich nachdem ich DS2 durch habe noch DS2 Sholar of the first sin (oder so ähnlich) durch. Immerhin sind da ja alle Addons drin.


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Da ich ein totaler Fan von DS2 bin (bisher noch nicht so von DS1, aber das will ich auch noch durch spielen^^) bin ich gespannt auf DS3.
> Doch vorher spiele ich nachdem ich DS2 durch habe noch DS2 Sholar of the first sin (oder so ähnlich) durch. Immerhin sind da ja alle Addons drin.



Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch mit SotFS los legen, aber bei DS2 ist irgendwie die Luft raus.
Ich glaub ich werd vor DS3 eher nochmal DS1 zocken. Das bleibt mein Alltime Favorit.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch mit SotFS los legen, aber bei DS2 ist irgendwie die Luft raus.
> Ich glaub ich werd vor DS3 eher nochmal DS1 zocken. Das bleibt mein Alltime Favorit.



Also bei mir war ja bei DS2 kein Addon dabei, daher hat sich SotFS für mich gelohnt, obwohl ich neu anfangen muss. So kann ich immerhin einiges besser machen als zuvor.
Auch gut finde ich die neuen Item und Gegnerplatzierungen, zwar kennt man sich teilweise sehr gut aus wird aber gerne mal eines anderen belehrt.
Spiele erst seit 3 Tagen wieder und bin entsprechend noch nicht so weit, aber gefühlte 1000x schon gestorben weil irgendeine Hülle plötzlich von hinten kommt.

Bei DS 1 fand ich auf dem PC die Grafik nicht so berauschend, diese war auf der PS3 irgendwie deutlich besser, weis auch nicht was die da gemacht haben.
Außerdem fand ich es immer sehr schwer dort voran zu kommen und als dann auch noch mein Spielstand weg war (ich glaub wegen der Microsoft Verknüpfung), hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr.


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Lustigerweise kann man einfach Scholar of the first sin auf max in 4k/2K per Downsampling spielen und es läuft noch flüssig. Dadurch wirken einige Texturen nicht mehr so matschig und die Effekte sehen echt gut aus!
Das Spawnsystem hat sich verändert was vielen Speedrunnern wohl nicht gefallen sollte. Habe DS2 geschenkt bekommen und mir dann für 15€ bei Release Scholar of the first Sin geholt.
@Munin666
Bei DS1 musst du einfach bei Steam auf das Spiel unter Eigenschaften bei Betas -dsptde-2.0- anklicken und GfWl ist endlich weg. 
Ich mag zB in DS1 die Backstabs bzw. Parryanimationen viel mehr als bei DS2, schau sie dir mal an.
Wenn es dir um die Grafik geht gibt es einige Mods in der NexusModcommunity mit denen du dann zB in der .ini auch den FPS Lock von 30 auf 60 setzen kannst.
Habe jetzt leider nur Screenshots mit massiven Spoilern. 
Außerdem gibt es wohl einige Sachen die du dir wirklich nicht entgehen lassen willst(riesen Tüten  ), wie Rizzard schon erwähnte es ist ein AlltimeFavourite.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Also bei mir läuft DS2 SotFS auf konstanten 60FPS in WQHD und dies gefällt mir natürlich sehr ;D
Das sich das Spawnsystem verändert hat kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, bzw ist mir nicht aufgefallen...
Nenn hier bitte ma ein Beispiel.

Bezüglich DS1 ist das ein guter Tipp mit GfWl, werde ich mal versuchen! Aber irgendwie wirkt es bei mir total unscharf... 
Dark Souls: User-Fix erhöht interne Auflösung der PC-Version

Hier wird ja gesagt das die Auflösung auf 1024x720px fix ist, egal ob du auf Full HD stellst. Und genau da liegt mein Problem was ich bei DS 1 sehe und weshalb die PS3 Version besser aussieht. (nur ich hab keine PS3^^)
Leider hat bei mir der User Fix im alten System nicht funktioniert bzw ich sah dann zwar ein scharfes Bild aber nur 1/4 des Monitors. Im neuen System ist es noch nicht getestet.

Werde das dann wohl auch mal testen, mit den 30FPS hab ich da zwar eher weniger ein Problem, aber wenn man es erhöhen kann.. Why not?^^


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Nun, habe gestern gespielt und es waren einige Sachen anders. Zum Beispiel plötzlich ein Drache wo eigentlich keiner war in der DX9 Version.  Das hat mich schon verwundert.

Irgendwie hatte ich damit gar kein Problem das Spiel in 2880x1620(Downsampling) zu spielen, mit WQHD könntest du Probleme bekommen.
Die PS3 Version habe ich und die sieht ganz sicher nicht besser aus. Vor allem das Unlocking von 30 auf 60FPS hebt das Spielgefühl enorm. Alles darüber wird leider sehr instabil.
DSFix ist aber keine perfekte Methode und DS1 wird auch nie so aussehen können wie ein Scholar of the first sin oder Bloodborne.
Darum geht es in dem Spiel aber auch gar nicht und wenn dir dieses leicht modifiziert ausreicht, dann hast du ein wirklich gutes Spiel vor dir.
Nur manchmal können durch verschiedene Einstellungen  Schlieren auftreten was ärgerlich ist, da muss man ein wenig herumspielen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Mods ich alle genutzt habe, aber die Einstellungen allein in der DSfix.ini haben schon einiges verbessert.
Hier mal ohne Spoiler, auch wenn ich glaube, dass es die komprimierten Screenshots von Steam sind.
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot :: new textures

EDIT:Man kann auch die Intros skippen als auch den nervigen Mauszeiger entfernen lassen.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



in-your-face schrieb:


> Nun, habe gestern gespielt und es waren einige Sachen anders. Zum Beispiel plötzlich ein Drache wo eigentlich keiner war in der DX9 Version.  Das hat mich schon verwundert.



Ach das meintest du mit dem Spawnsystem ;D die neue Gegnerplatzierung....ja der Drache war schon ganz fies...aber glaub mir, der Verfolger ist fieser! Du wirst schon noch merken wieso! Beim Drachen half es wenigstens drauf zu zu rennen und die Füße an zu greifen.



in-your-face schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich damit gar kein Problem das Spiel in 2880x1620(Downsampling) zu spielen, mit WQHD könntest du Probleme bekommen.



Wieso sollte ich mit WQHD probleme bekommen? Das ist lediglich eine Auflösung von 2560x1440.



> QHD (Quad HD), also sometimes advertised as *WQHD*[29] due to its widescreen shape, or 1440p,[30] is a display resolution of 2560x1440 pixels in a 16:9 aspect ratio. It has four times as many pixels as the 720p HDTV video standard, hence the name.


Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_display_resolution#QHD_.282560x1440.29

Natürlich ohne Downsampling, da ich einen 4k Monitor besitze, doch 4k schafft meine Graka teilweise nicht und aufgrund der Außentemperaturen hab ich bei Dark Souls 2 4k erst gar nicht versucht. (35°C sind mir teilweise im Zimmer schon genug...)
Außerdem würde es mir meine Grafikkarte sicher danken *g*


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Du kannst es gerne mal probieren, könnte aber Probleme geben, darauf wollte ich nur hinweisen ebenso wie auf die Schlieren die kommen können bei DS1.  Die Engine von DS1 macht nicht alles mit ohne Sperenzchen.
Bei mir wird die Grafikkarte in 4k auch ordentlich warm, habe ich so auch noch nicht gehabt. Deshalb spiele ich jetzt gemäßigt auf den 2880x1620 und es läuft rund die Karte weint nicht. 
Also bevor DS3 kommt lege ich dir DS1 wirklich ans Herz, probieren kann nicht schaden. 
Bist du bei Scholar of the first sin auch im PvP unterwegs?


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

So Leute, es geht los mit Offscreen Stuff.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Lq_mNYy2k


Gamestar:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG-IgRFic6o


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Verdammt sieht das gut aus! Danke für die Info. Ich mochte Undead Burg vom Stil her in DS1 mit am meisten.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> So Leute, es geht los mit Offscreen Stuff.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Lq_mNYy2k
> 
> 
> ...



Ok überzeugt, wird gekauft!


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Also bei der Souls Reihe stört mich ein Frame Lock auf 30 FPS nicht wirklich. Das Spiel ist ja nicht schnell. Vermutlich würde ich den Unterschied zwischen 60 FPS und 30 FPS garnicht mal merken. Die Konsolen sind halt schuld!


----------



## Placebo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Zumindest werden beide Parteien keine 20 Blutphiolen runterkloppen.
> PVP wie in DS1 oder 2 reicht.
> Wobei ich die PVP-Eide in DS1 (DarkMoons, Waldeid usw) schon "cooler" fand als in DS2.


Solange sie den flachen Wald mit dem besseren(!), vertikalen Leveldesign des ersten Belltowers ersetzen, kannst du deine Eide haben  Und DS1 PvP mit instant Backstabs, weniger Spieltiefe pro Waffe und Bugs als Spielmechaniken geht gar nicht...


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

In DS1 merkst du den Unterschied zu 100% Seabound 

PvP in DS1 war auch nicht wirklich toll im PvP alleine durch die Verbindung zum anderen Spieler.
Wie meinst du das mit Spieltiefe pro Waffe?


----------



## Placebo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Bloodborne ist selbsterklärend.
Dark Souls 2:
Die ganzen kleinen Veränderungen, z.B. wie weit du deinen Charakter in eine andere Richtung drehen kannst, während er die Waffe schwingt. In DS1 war der Bereich immer gleich: nicht möglich bei Lock-On, 360° ohne Lock-On und mit ein bisschen Glück triffst du dabei auch noch den Spieler, der hinter dir steht, obwohl er gerade mit dem Schild blockt (klick). Gibt natürlich noch andere kleine Verbesserungen, nimm z.B. mal den Zweihänder und pass mal auf die Geschwindigkeit deines ersten Schwungs auf, wenn du vorher einen Guard-Break oder Sprint-Angriff gemacht hast.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



in-your-face schrieb:


> In DS1 merkst du den Unterschied zu 100% Seabound
> 
> PvP in DS1 war auch nicht wirklich toll im PvP alleine durch die Verbindung zum anderen Spieler.
> Wie meinst du das mit Spieltiefe pro Waffe?



Ich hab nie PvP bei Dark Souls gespielt. Das war mir zu stressig. Meistens hab ich mich einfach töten lassen. DS1 hab ich keine Ahnung, mit wie vielen Frames das damals bei mir lief. Performance war ja im allgemeinen auf dem PC schlecht. Hat für mich aber auch den Charme des Spiels ausgemacht. Insofern fand ich wenig FPS jetzt nicht störend.


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Mehr Offscreen Gameplay.
Vorsicht, Boss Spoiler.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ2ahQU2WN0

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha8eRiP0DmI
[/URL]


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Danke super! Ich kuck das aber nicht mehr, wegen den Spoilern :0)

Bei deinem anderen Post mit dem Blopp, der vom Dach fällt, hatte ich mich schon über den Spoiler geärgert. Konntest du ja aber nix für. War ja der Labbeduddel in dem Video, der gespoilert hatte...


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Ich schau auch erst keinen Spoiler, bin schon von der Qualität des Gameplays überzeugt.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Ich finde das Gameplay in dem einen Video fast schon zu schnell. Immerhin hat der Typ ne Rüstung an...


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gameplay in dem einen Video fast schon zu schnell. Immerhin hat der Typ ne Rüstung an...



Ja schwere Rüstung und Fast Roll.
Da fragt man sich gleich was man in der Demo für Stats hat.


----------



## Kinguin (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

Jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden,Anfang 2016 kommt DkS3 und DE:MD - nur welches soll ich zuerst spielen? 
Danke btw für die Links Rizzard 
Wärst du so nett und würdest aus dem Thread hier den offiziellen DarkSouls 3 LaberThread machen? ^^ (ist er ja schon im Grunde)


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*

DE:MD?

Ich hoffe, ich hab überhaupt Zeit zum Spielen. Witcher 3 hab ich mich ewig drauf gefreut. Nun isses raus und ich habs seit Release auf der Platte, aber noch nicht einmal gestartet. Gleiche wie bei Evolve. Gezogen und nicht einmal gespielt. Einfach keine Zeit. Aber ich hoffe, dass für DS3 dann vielleicht ein oder zwei mal in der Woche abends ein Stündlein zum Zocken bleibt. :0)


----------



## Placebo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja schwere Rüstung und Fast Roll.
> Da fragt man sich gleich was man in der Demo für Stats hat.


48 vitality, 66 endurance, 16 fockin strength, 10 dexterity (but don't telly any1 you....


----------



## in-your-face (5. August 2015)

Endurance 100, Dex 100, Vit 20, alles andere Default 

@seabound
Da wirst du für TW3 aber eine Menge Zeit einplanen müssen.  DS3 wird bei kurzer Spielzeit sicherlich nicht langweilig, aber vielleicht frustrierend.


----------



## Placebo (6. August 2015)

Das Video ist zwar lang, enthält aber mehr Informationen, als Spielemagazine normalerweise zur Verfügung stellen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4QvIwo1ukA


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja schwere Rüstung und Fast Roll.
> Da fragt man sich gleich was man in der Demo für Stats hat.



naja...
vielleicht ist das gar nicht die fastroll sondern die fatroll
einen direkten vergleich zur rollspeed hab ich noch nicht gesehn


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2015)

*AW: Dark Souls 3, erste Infos + Screenshots*



Placebo schrieb:


> Das Video ist zwar lang, enthält aber mehr Informationen, als Spielemagazine normalerweise zur Verfügung stellen.
> ....



Da hab ich gestern Abend auch mal kurz rein geschaut. Evlt werd ich mir das am WE mal komplett zu Gemüte führen.




SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> naja...
> vielleicht ist das gar nicht die fastroll sondern die fatroll
> einen direkten vergleich zur rollspeed hab ich noch nicht gesehn



Wenn das Fatroll war....
Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie sie das mit der Belastung umsetzen. Allein mit End wie in DS1, oder durch einen separaten Skill wie in DS2.
In einem Video hat auch jemand gesagt (vielleicht das Vid von Oro) das Rennen und Rollen wenig Stamina kostet, während Schläge sehr viel kosten.
Im Vergleich zu Bloodborne wird man also wieder Stamina Management betreiben müssen.


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2015)

in-your-face schrieb:


> Endurance 100, Dex 100, Vit 20, alles andere Default
> 
> @seabound
> Da wirst du für TW3 aber eine Menge Zeit einplanen müssen.  DS3 wird bei kurzer Spielzeit sicherlich nicht langweilig, aber vielleicht frustrierend.




Na. Zu TW3 komm ich dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr. Wird wohl vielleicht für immer ungezockt bleiben. Fehlkauf in dem Fall.


----------



## in-your-face (6. August 2015)

@Seabound
Das ist wirklich schade, da hätte ich es sicherlich so oder so nochmal genommen!


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2015)

Ich bleibe was Dark Souls 3 erstmal skeptisch, hab nach 25 Stunden aufgehört Dark Souls 2 zu spielen weil ich es einfach mieß fand im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls. Kam einfach nicht mehr das Feeling rüber meiner Meinung nach, ich fand die Gegner auch einfach nur panne. Auch die Npcs waren komisch, der Typ aus Dark Souls der am Feuerbrandschein saß war so cool, sowas hat einfach gefehlt.


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2015)

Ich werde Dark Souls 2 auf ewig im Forum verteidigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind noch weitere Gamescom-Eindrücke (schamlos aus Vaatis Videobeschreibung geklaut):
VaatiVidya
DaveControl
TerraMantis
Barneezy Jones
LobosJR
Rurikhan


----------



## in-your-face (8. August 2015)

Bisschen wenig bei Dark souls, bist wohl einer von den Speedrunnern.


----------



## Gripschi (8. August 2015)

Hab beide angespielt und fand die 1 Atmosphäre mäßig besser.


----------



## Kinguin (8. August 2015)

Es wird ja oft auch gesagt,dass DarkSouls 2 um einiges leichter sein soll als DkS1.
Ich glaube aber das liegt zum Teil daran,dass man einfach geübter ist - und DkS1 war jetzt auch kein ultraschweres Spiel.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Nicht schwer würde ich nicht grad sagen. Ich habe ca. 2 Monate gebraucht, bis ich den Drachen am Ende vom Add-on besiegt hatte. Magnus oder Manus, oder wie der letzte Endboss hieß, hab ich bis heute nicht gepackt.


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2015)

in-your-face schrieb:


> Bisschen wenig bei Dark souls, bist wohl einer von den Speedrunnern.


Die GfWL-Zeit ist da natürlich nicht dabei aber pssst  


Seabound schrieb:


> Nicht schwer würde ich nicht grad sagen. Ich habe ca. 2 Monate gebraucht, bis ich den Drachen am Ende vom Add-on besiegt hatte. Magnus oder Manus, oder wie der letzte Endboss hieß, hab ich bis heute nicht gepackt.


Hast du den Silberanhänger gefunden? Sonst wird Manus wirklich schwer.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Ich hab den nur zwei oder drei mal versucht. Irgendwie war nach dem Drachenkampf die Luft raus. Hab dann länger Pause gemacht, und nicht mehr ins Spiel gefunden. Manus war mir dann zu stressig.


----------



## in-your-face (8. August 2015)

Stimmt mit GFWL komme ich auf über 500 Stunden 
Ich habe Manus auch erst 3 mal platt gemacht und ihn danach einfach ausgelassen. 
Ich fand den Drachen Khalameet schon schwer genug. Wenn du es schwer magst zieh dir den von ihm gedroppten Ring mal an 
Der DLC wird dann im NG+ wirklich richtig mies schwer, außer man geht auf Sorcery.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Mein Problem war ja auch, dass ich erst im NG+ ins Add-On rein bin. Also waren die Obermoppsels schon schwer.


----------



## in-your-face (9. August 2015)

Ja, das hatte ich im ersten Durchgang auch. Probiere mal andere Klassen und neue Sachen aus. Zum Beispiel das einfachste mit Sorcery oder eben Dex iVm Pyro. 
Das einzige mit dem ich mich schwerfällig anstelle ist mit den Str tanks iVm Großschwert.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2015)

Ich hab immer nur als Krieger mit relativ leichter Rüstung gespielt.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. August 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hab beide angespielt und fand die 1 Atmosphäre mäßig besser.



Die Atmosphäre in Dark Souls ist vorbildhaft, kenne kein Spiel was die Atmosphäre so dicht rübergebracht hat mit so wenig Mitteln. Und ich spiele schon seit Anfang der 90er Spiele, Dark Souls ist nen Paradebeispiel dafür was Story und Atmosphäre angeht.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2015)

Gothic 1+2 fand ich auf andere Art ähnlich gut von der Atmo :0)


----------



## Veriquitas (9. August 2015)

Auf keinen Fall, nichtmahls in der nähe....


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2015)

Gemessen daran, dass G zig Jahre älter ist und mit wesentlich schlechteren Voraussetzungen hardwareseitig auskommen muss, hat das trotzdem doch einige Emotionen bei mir gezaubert. DS konnte da auch nicht mehr. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte man auch noch Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss und Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds nennen. Gänsehaut!


----------



## in-your-face (9. August 2015)

Bei Gothic war man auch grafiktechnisch weniger gewohnt, daher hat es auch bei mir wirklich gute Erinnerungen hinterlassen was die Stimmung angeht. 
Außerdem gab es sowas wie Gothic mMn davor nicht, ebenso wie demon souls. Dark souls hat sich selbst definiert durch die düstere und leicht hoffnungslose Atmo und in meinem Kopf einen großen Sprung von Demon Souls gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2015)

Ja. Man kann das wirklich nicht vergleichen. Gothic war ja eher High Fantasy während DS definitiv Dark Fantasy ist. Aber beide für ihr Genre unerreicht und unübertroffen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gemessen daran, dass G zig Jahre älter ist und mit wesentlich schlechteren Voraussetzungen hardwareseitig auskommen muss, hat das trotzdem doch einige Emotionen bei mir gezaubert. DS konnte da auch nicht mehr. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte man auch noch Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss und Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds nennen. Gänsehaut!



Ja klar Gothic hatte was aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Rede wert. Weil Gothic ist kein prägendes Beispiel für die Branche gewesen, nimmt man mit.


----------



## Rizzard (9. August 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Es wird ja oft auch gesagt,dass DarkSouls 2 um einiges leichter sein soll als DkS1.
> Ich glaube aber das liegt zum Teil daran,dass man einfach geübter ist - und DkS1 war jetzt auch kein ultraschweres Spiel.



Ja durch die gesammelte Erfahrung wird man besser.

DkS1 KANN aber uU schon sehr schwer sein, wenn man "schwierig" anfängt.
Wenn du zu Beginn mit Katakomben/Grabmal oder mit New Londo anfängst, hören viele auf zu spielen.^^
Bei Teil 2 gibt's sowas garnicht.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja klar Gothic hatte was aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Rede wert. Weil Gothic ist kein prägendes Beispiel für die Branche gewesen, nimmt man mit.



Ich fand Teil 1+2 damals schon richtig großartig. Wenig, was sich bis heute damit messen lässt. Vielleicht Half Life 1. Aber Geschmäcker sind da halt verschieden.


----------



## Aegon (9. August 2015)

in-your-face schrieb:


> Der DLC wird dann im NG+ wirklich richtig mies schwer, außer man geht auf Sorcery.


Ich fand den DLC, vor allem die Bosse, im NG+ leichter als beim ersten Mal, wahrscheinlich da ich dann schon meine passende Ausrüstung hatte (*hust* Havel-Schild*hust*)


----------



## in-your-face (9. August 2015)

Klar, wenn du im NG schon gut warst und dich gut geskillt hast wirst du im NG+ erstmal gar keine bis wenige Probleme haben. Spiel das mal weiter bis zu NG+4, dann wirst du auch deine Schwierigkeiten haben.
Edit: Welche Klasse und welche Skills hast du denn genutzt? Am besten noch Waffe etc


----------



## Aegon (9. August 2015)

Puh, das ist schon eine Weile her, aber das war mehr oder weniger ein Str/Dex-Hybrid-Build, hauptsächlich auf Str. Das dann kombiniert mit einer Gargoyle-Hellebarde+15 und einem Havel-Schild+5


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Den großen Drachen im Tahl hab ich auch mit der Hellebarde platt gemacht!


----------



## in-your-face (10. August 2015)

Du meinst den hier oder? Black Dragon Kalameet | Dark Souls Wiki
Str und Dex habe ich noch noch nicht probiert, das werde ich gleich mal testen die Tage. 
Mein reiner Dexbuild wurde später auch ein Dex/Pyro durch den ich mit einem Uchigatana+15 schon ordentlich schnell Schaden machen konnte.


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Hier ein schöner neuer Artikel zu DS3 und nette Screenshots.

Dark Souls 3 im Hands-On: Sterben am Fließband - futurezone.at

Ich bin nur wegen der implementieren Schnellfeueroption für Bogen ala Legolas von Herr der Ringe skeptisch. Nicht, dass das Spiel zu nem verkappten Shooter mutiert.


----------



## Kinguin (10. August 2015)

Dark Souls 3 Entwickler: Teil 3 wird Wendepunkt der Serie

Was auch immer das heißt,hoffentlich meint er es positiv für die treuen Fans. 

Dark Souls 3 - Entwickler will mehrere neue Projekte veröffentlichen - GameStar

neue Projekte,da bin ich mal gespannt was Miyazaki nach DkS3 vorhat,bisher war man immer an ARPGs dran bei FromSoftware.
Aber erstmal DkS3 sauber zu Ende bringen


----------



## in-your-face (10. August 2015)

Zumindest wird es schonmal besser als DS2, das ist so gut wie sicher!


----------



## Kinguin (11. August 2015)

Ich will Rizzard den Souls Bot des Forums mal zuvorkommen  Hier paar neue Infos

Dark Souls 3: Miyazaki über Schauplätze, Bosse und das erweiterte Kampfsystem - 4Players.de


----------



## in-your-face (11. August 2015)

Miyazaki FTW, wunderbar, dass er wieder im Spiel ist!


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2015)

Neue Battle Arts? Ich hab ja schon die Battle Arts aus DS 1+2, also Schildblock, Back Stab und was es da sonst noch gab, nicht hinbekommen. Bei mir gab's nur Standard Attacke und blind draufknüppeln, bis entweder der Gegner oder ich tot waren.


----------



## Placebo (11. August 2015)

Laut Dreaded Cone haben die Battle Arts im PvE keine Vorteile gebracht.


----------



## in-your-face (11. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Neue Battle Arts? Ich hab ja schon die Battle Arts aus DS 1+2, also Schildblock, Back Stab und was es da sonst noch gab, nicht hinbekommen. Bei mir gab's nur Standard Attacke und blind draufknüppeln, bis entweder der Gegner oder ich tot waren.



Dann solltest du mal in Anor Londo üben oder eben in den Anfangsbereichen, denn als Schwertkämpfer ist sowas schon sehr von Vorteil und gibt dem ganzen auch extrem viel Spaß.


----------



## Placebo (11. August 2015)

Noch ein Eindruck und auch eine schöne Zusammenfassung von allen möglichen Bereichen des Spiels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ATFSZYHXKo


----------



## in-your-face (11. August 2015)

Jetzt bin ich auch noch neidisch. Verdammt!
Als Normalsterblicher hätte man auf der Gamescom für 20 Minuten Spielen mind. 7 Stunden warten dürfen.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2015)

Nah, neidisch wär ich da nicht. Was bringts, 20 Minuten zu zocken und dann noch ein halbes Jahr auf das Spiel warten zu müssen. Das würde mich total fertig machen!


----------



## in-your-face (12. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nah, neidisch wär ich da nicht. Was bringts, 20 Minuten zu zocken und dann noch ein halbes Jahr auf das Spiel warten zu müssen. Das würde mich total fertig machen!



Also ich glaube mal der Typ durfte mehr als nur 20 Minuten spielen, wenn er von denen Unterkunft und Reise bezahlt bekommen hat.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Ich hab das Video nicht gekuckt.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

10 Things you need to know about Dark Souls 3...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uXBLfgKjABI


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2015)

Es gibt neues Offscreen Material.
» Dark Souls 3: Neues Gameplay zum Action-Rollenspiel by play3.de


----------



## Artschie321 (2. September 2015)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus...
Mir gefällt der Detailreichtum in den Welten wirklich gut. Verwelkte Blätter am Wegesrand und und und 
Man hält sich scheinbar wirklich wieder mehr an den ersten Teil so wie es aussschaut... Ich freu mich riesig drauf.


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2015)

Dark Souls 3: Welche Features bleiben uns erhalten, welche fliegen raus?

Bisschen was Neues zu Souls.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2015)

Danke! Informativ und klingt soweit gut!


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2015)

Release 24.03.16.


----------



## Kinguin (13. September 2015)

Ich dachte das genannte Datum dort ist der Release in Japan?
Oder kriegen wir in Europa den Titel dann in einem ähnlichen Zeitraum - schön wäre es ja. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2015)

Ja stimmt. Die Seite auf der ich das gelesen hab hat sich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt.
Aber ich denke länger als 2 Wochen warten wir auch nicht.


----------



## MiChaRiot (14. September 2015)

Naja wenn(!) es einmal auf Steam released wurde dann sollte das wohl nicht so ewig dauern bis wir auch in den Genuss von DSIII kommen. Freu mich schon riesig auch wenn ich hoffe das der Port diesmal noch ein bisschen besser wird als die letzten Male (wie wäre es mit einem detaillierten Grafikmenü).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. September 2015)

Und anständige Grafik und net wieder so beschmu wie bei DS2...
Mal abgesehen davon ist DS eins der besten Spiele mit die es gibt.
Glaub so oft wie mich DS auf de Palme gebracht hat,hat sonst kein Spiel geschafft.

Kämpfe immer mit Herzklopfen vorallem wenns knapp wird und man doch stirbt durch nen dummen fehler....^^
Wie oft da das Pad schon in der ecke lag kaufe schon nur noch die 20€ Pads der rest wird zu teuer mit der Zeit.

Hoffe die fahren net so auf die Casualschine DS ist wenigstenns noch nen forderndes Spiel wär schade wenn se das so vereinfachen würden.


----------



## MiChaRiot (14. September 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das man eine Marke die gerade wegen ihres Schwierigkeitsgrades kauft auf Casual umsattelt... denn was wäre denn Dark Souls ohne die schweren, gut durchdachten, bösen Monster? Wegen der fesselnden tiefgängigen filmverdächtigen Story? 

Die Grafik selbst müsste gar nicht so enorm sein, jedoch wünsch ich mir das es auch auf einem Mittelklasserechner über 30 FPS läuft. Ich wünsch mir ausgefallene Bosse und durchdachte Welten/Level/Ebenen.


----------



## Artschie321 (15. September 2015)

Naja 30FPS wurden wohl von Mr. Miyazaki himself bestätigt... zumindestens auf Konsolen. Ob das auch für den PC gilt weiß noch niemand.
Allerdings wird dann wahrscheinlich auch ein DS3Fix kommen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber ich denke länger als 2 Wochen warten wir auch nicht.



Wie erwartet lässt es nicht lange auf sich warten.


> A precise date hasn’t been nailed down just yet, but the announcement  does include the release window, which will be April 2016 for all  platforms (PS4, Xbox One and PC).



Dark Souls III?s Release Window For the West Announced: April 2016 | DualShockers


Edit:
Was mir in DS3 gefallen würde, wäre wenn man sich der Koop Sache annehmen würde.
Wer mit Phantomen in den Bossraum geht, sollte dort permanent invaded werden können. Somit hätte man dort nicht immer leichtes Spiel, wenn man mit Leuten den Boss durch die Gegend knüppelt.


Edit:
Scheinbar kann man sich hier für den Stresstest anmelden.
http://www.darksouls3.com/de/


----------



## Artschie321 (18. September 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Edit:
> Was mir in DS3 gefallen würde, wäre wenn man sich der Koop Sache annehmen würde.
> Wer mit Phantomen in den Bossraum geht, sollte dort permanent invaded werden können. Somit hätte man dort nicht immer leichtes Spiel, wenn man mit Leuten den Boss durch die Gegend knüppelt.



Das ist schon eine sehr gute Idee... Da wäre ich auch sehr dafür.
Ich bin eigtl reiner PVE Spieler und liebe Jolly Cooperation aber was man Teilweise in Bossräumen erlebt ist echt abnormal^^
In DS2 SOTFS bin ich zZ mal wieder als Sunbro unterwegs weil ich alle Wunder haben möchte und erlebe es nicht selten, das ichTeilweise noch als 3 Phantom dazu gerufen werde.
Die Bosse verlieren dann natürlich vollkommen ihren Reiz und liegen in kürzester Zeit...
Andererseits erlebe ich aber auch noch häufig Leute, die dann trotzdem noch große Schwierigkeiten mit einigen Bossen haben. Für solche Leute wäre eine Invasion im Bossraum natürlich purer Frust.


Ich hab eben mal versucht mich zum Stresstest anzumelden aber irgendwie scheint die Seite nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2015)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal versucht mich zum Stresstest anzumelden aber irgendwie scheint die Seite nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Hat noch jemand das Problem?



Also so wie ich das sehe, ist das aktuell auch nicht möglich. Man kommt wenn man unten drauf klickt ca 2-3 Seiten weiter, und dann ist Ende.
Da steht aber auch irgendwo was von 18 Sept 5:00pm Cest.
Das wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit es dann nochmal zu probieren.

Die Überlegung mit dem Koop gegen Bosse kommt daher, das ich in Foren immer wieder lese, das manche Leute quasi jeden Boss ausnahmlos im Koop machen. Die probieren nicht mal den Boss alleine.
Ist mir auch damals bei Bloodborne aufgefallen. Ich wurde des öfteren gerufen, und der Host hatte noch nicht mal den Bossnebel.
Ich hatte auch schon die wildesten Theorien:
Koop bei Bossen im NG nicht erlauben.
Koop beim Boss erst möglich, wenn man x mal vom Boss gekillt wurde.
usw.
Im Grunde gefällt mir die Möglichkeit mit "Invaden im Bossraum" doch fast am besten.
Denn Bosse sind nicht dafür ausgelegt, sich mit 2 oder 3 Playern zu messen. Ein Invader (wie zB beim Mirror Knight) würde die Chancen ausgleichen.

Für mich als Phantom (ich lege mein Zeichen/leute die Glocke wo ich nur kann) würde das die Sache zwar auch erschweren, könnte aber gut damit leben.


----------



## Artschie321 (18. September 2015)

Ja ich bin da voll und ganz bei dir.
Ein fordernder Boss am Ende eines anspruchsvollen Weges ist ja Teil des Spielkonzepts.
Die Invasionen im Bossraum würden evtl auch einige Spieler dazu bewegen den Boss lieber allein zu machen, bevor sie sich mit Invadern rumschlagen müssen.
Auf der anderen Seite sorgt es, wie du schon sagst, für Chancen ausgleich. Bzw bietet es eine ganz andere Art von Herausforderung... Ich mag die Idee irgendwie.


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2015)

Anmeldung klappt jetzt.


----------



## Artschie321 (18. September 2015)

Jup, ich habs auch grad gesehen. 
Der Stresstest scheint aber nur auf der PS4 zu laufen. Schade, ich hätte vorab auch gern schon einmal reingeschaut.


----------



## MiChaRiot (20. September 2015)

Habe bis jetzt in DS1 und DS2 nicht einmal ein Phantom gerufen... das hätte an meiner Spielerehre gekratzt... nicht umsonst spielt man es ja.


----------



## Artschie321 (21. September 2015)

Naja spätestens wenn du versuchst alle Achivements zu bekommen kommst da aber auch nicht mehr drum herum, da du dafür einige NPC's mindestens 3 -4 mal rufen musst und lebend durch einen Bosskampf bringen musst... Also in DS2 jedenfalls. (Benhart und Lucatiel)



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> ... nicht umsonst spielt man es ja.



Den Teil versteh ich nicht so ganz.^^

Habt ihr euch eigtl schon Gedanken gemacht, was euer erster Build in DS3 sein wird?
In den ersten beiden Teilen bin ich mit meinen ersten Charakter jeweils pur auf stärke gegangen, und genauso wird es auch wieder im Dritten passieren... Ich hoffe es wird den Zweihänder wieder geben


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2015)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Den Teil versteh ich nicht so ganz.^^



Er meint sonst ging die Herausforderung flöten. Quasi der "Sinn des Spiels".



> Habt ihr euch eigtl schon Gedanken gemacht, was euer erster Build in DS3 sein wird?
> In den ersten beiden Teilen bin ich mit meinen ersten Charakter jeweils pur auf stärke gegangen, und genauso wird es auch wieder im Dritten passieren... Ich hoffe es wird den Zweihänder wieder geben



Vermutlich Dex oder Kleriker.
Ich glaub ich hab noch nie nen reinen Tank gezockt. Was dem am nähesten kam war ein Kleriker mit Claymore.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (21. September 2015)

Das gameplay soll ja etwas schneller werden, Dex wird dann sicher noch mehr spaß machen.
Dexbuild hat für mich eigtl auch immer am meisten Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ramons01 (21. September 2015)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob DS3 für PC auch als physische Kopie erscheinen wird? Am Anfang gabs da mal ein Gerücht, dass DS3 für PC nur als Download-Titel kommt...

Das würde ja sehr zu From Software passen, die behandeln den PC ja wie ein Abstellgleis.


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2015)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt in DS1 und DS2 nicht einmal ein Phantom gerufen... das hätte an meiner Spielerehre gekratzt... nicht umsonst spielt man es ja.




Ich habe immer die Phantome gerufen. Für mich waren die einfach ein Teil vom Konzept. Ich hab jeden Boss, wo es Phantome gab, mit Phantomen gelegt. Manchmal auch mit der Hilfe von anderen Spielern. Wenns zu heftig wurde.


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2015)

New Gameplay.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_wRNNdqhw8


----------



## Artschie321 (22. September 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, ob DS3 für PC auch als physische Kopie erscheinen wird? Am Anfang gabs da mal ein Gerücht, dass DS3 für PC nur als Download-Titel kommt...
> 
> Das würde ja sehr zu From Software passen, die behandeln den PC ja wie ein Abstellgleis.



man kann doch bei Amazon schon vorbestellen. Dort ist jedenfalls eine Box abgebildet.
Kann natürlich auch sein das auf der CD dann nur ein Steam Installer ist 

Ich Frage mich auch ob es wieder eine Collectors Edition geben wird. Normal bin ich da ja nicht so der Freund von aber glaube für Dark Souls wäre es mir schon eine Überlegung Wert.
Wenns mit Artbook und Soundtrack und anderen Krempel kommt, warum nicht?^^


----------



## Ramons01 (22. September 2015)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> man kann doch bei Amazon schon vorbestellen. Dort ist jedenfalls eine Box abgebildet.
> Kann natürlich auch sein das auf der CD dann nur ein Steam Installer ist
> 
> Ich Frage mich auch ob es wieder eine Collectors Edition geben wird. Normal bin ich da ja nicht so der Freund von aber glaube für Dark Souls wäre es mir schon eine Überlegung Wert.
> Wenns mit Artbook und Soundtrack und anderen Krempel kommt, warum nicht?^^



Naja, dass kann ja nur ein Platzhalter Bild sein und es gibt ja auch Download-Only-Spiele die genau gleich auf Amazon beworben werden. 

Ich würde mir gerne wieder, wie bei Dark Souls II die Steelbook Edition holen, ist einfach zu geil für mein Regal.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> New Gameplay.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_wRNNdqhw8



Mich nervt das irgendwie, dass der sich so hyperaktiv bewegt. Passt nicht zum Spiel. Irgendwie war das bei DS auch so, dass man quasi beim Spielen das Gewicht der Rüstung "gespürt" hat. Und jetzt macht der da rum wie ein Flummy auf Cristal Meth. 

Nicht so schön!


----------



## Artschie321 (25. September 2015)

Ich hab das Video jetzt nicht ganz bis zum Ende gesehen aber er spielt dort ja mit leichter Rüstung.
Man hat ja in anderen Gameplay Material schon gesehen das es auch wieder Fatroll und Midroll geben wird.
Ich könnte mir auch schwer vorstellen, das man diese Mechanik über Board wirft.
Von dem was man bisher gesehen hat scheint die Grundstimmung wieder etwas mehr wie im ersten Teil zu sein... Also wieder etwas düsterer. Das gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Kinguin (26. September 2015)

Dark Souls 3: Erscheint hierzulande im April 2016; Registrierung für den Network Stress Test; Spielszenen von der TGS - 4Players.de

Ich weiß nicht,ob das schon gepostet wurde - aber das Spiel kommt April 2016 - Finde ich gut.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2015)

Kurzzeitig war die Demo von DS3 im PSN zum Download verfügbar. Geht nun aber nicht mehr. 

Dark Souls 3: Beta kurzzeitig im PSN aufgetaucht

Was mir grad aufgefallen ist, schade, dass das Spiel im Frühjahr erscheint. Das wäre was für den Herbst und Winter gewesen. So werde ich es wohl leider nicht zocken, da mir die Zeit draußen lieber ist, als im Frühjahr, Sommer in der Bude zu hocken und zu zocken... Schade Schade...


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig war die Demo von DS3 im PSN zum Download verfügbar. Geht nun aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Dark Souls 3: Beta kurzzeitig im PSN aufgetaucht



Die Beta geht ja bald los. Man ich hoffe ich bekomm nen Key. Allerdings hatte ich bei allen From Software Titeln bisher Pech. Von daher erhoffe ich mir nicht viel.



> Was mir grad aufgefallen ist, schade, dass das Spiel im Frühjahr erscheint. Das wäre was für den Herbst und Winter gewesen. So werde ich es wohl leider nicht zocken, da mir die Zeit draußen lieber ist, als im Frühjahr, Sommer in der Bude zu hocken und zu zocken... Schade Schade...



Wobei April geht noch. Im April/Mai gibt es genügend verregnete Tage.
Würde das Spiel im Juni erscheinen, würde ich dir zustimmen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcbjDkeyPkY


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcbjDkeyPkY



Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2015)

Heute Nacht kamen anscheinend die Einladungen für den PS4 Stresstest.
Wer sich registriert hat sollte seine Emails checken.

Dark Souls 3: Test-Einladungen wurden verschickt! ? GIGA


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß allen Eingeladenen! :0)


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2015)

Verdammt ich hätte hier mehr Leute einspannen müssen sich um einen Key zu bewerben (auch wenn sie keine PS4 haben).
Dann hätte ich vielleicht mehr Glück gehabt.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Videos und Bilder aus der Demo dürfen vermutlich nicht veröffentlich werden. Bin trotzdem mal auf Feedback gespannt!


----------



## Rizzard (16. Oktober 2015)

Brandon505 (Oro) streamed auf Twitch gerade die Beta.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2015)

So, es gibt scheinbar kein NDA. Hier 2h Material.

Oro

Peeve


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2015)

Geht gut ab. Grad ma 2 Sekunden bei Oro reingeschaut, wie er bei nen Bossfight vom Dach gestürzt ist. Mehr wollte ich mich nicht spoilern...


----------



## Rizzard (19. Oktober 2015)

Das Stresstest WE ist vorbei.
Also ich muss sagen bisher gefällt mir DS3 sehr gut (ohne selbst gespielt zu haben).
Was ich schon öfter gelesen habe, und womit ich auch konform gehen würde, Dark Souls 1 und Bloodborne haben ein Baby gezeugt.
Es sieht für mich mehr nach Dark Souls 1 aus (Backstabs, Parry, Movement...) und kombiniert das mit der Geschwindigkeit von Bloodborne.
Was mir in der Beta aufgefallen ist, egal ob man leichte oder schwere Rüstung trägt, egal ob mit Scimitar oder Großschwert bewaffnet, man hatte immer FastRoll.
Wie der Char geskillt war weis man nicht, und wie das in der Final sein wird kann man natürlich auch nicht sagen. Das schnellere Gameplay wird aber definitiv vorhanden sein, da die Gegner auch auf Zack sind, Beispiel Frost Knight.
Ansonsten hat man das was man sicherlich wollte. Große Areale mit rießiger Weitsicht (Bloodborne) und überhaupt ein geniales Level- und Gegnerdesign (BB/DS1).
Die neuen Sword Arts(?) sehen recht gut aus und erweitern das Kampfsystem. Ich denke da sind schöne Möglichkeiten geboten.
Der Menschlichkeitseffekt ist auch neu. Der Char sieht aus als würde er minimal wie mit Glut leuchten/schimmern. In der Beta hieß das dazu benötigte Item Ember.
Die Bosse scheinen ähnlich wie in BB verschiedene Stufen zu haben. Find ich gut das man das beibehalten hat. Macht den Kampf interessanter.

Also bis jetzt soweit ganz gut. Ich denke es wird in jedem Fall besser als DS2.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ...
> Also bis jetzt soweit ganz gut. Ich denke es wird in jedem Fall besser als DS2.



naja

das wird auch nicht so schwer sein 

ich hab an dem Stresstest indirekt auch kurz teilnehmen können. Ein Kumpel hatte einen Invite bekommen und ich bin bei ihm vorbei. Als er aufs Kloh musste hab ich Frech wie ich bin das Zimmer abgeschlossen und konnte dann selber mal ran 
es spielt sich schon recht knackig, bin aber noch ein wenig skeptisch ob das schnelle Gameplay aus Bloodborne gut in das Souls Universum passt. Mir kommt es jedenfalls komisch vor wenn ein schwer bepackter Ritter 5 Meter weit zur seite springt und dann flummiartig wieder auf den Beinen steht. Hoffe da kommt noch etwas mehr Balance.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> es spielt sich schon recht knackig, bin aber noch ein wenig skeptisch ob das schnelle Gameplay aus Bloodborne gut in das Souls Universum passt. Mir kommt es jedenfalls komisch vor wenn ein schwer bepackter Ritter 5 Meter weit zur seite springt und dann flummiartig wieder auf den Beinen steht. Hoffe da kommt noch etwas mehr Balance.



Angeblich war es bei der DkS2 Beta damals auch so das alle Chars das selbe Movement hatten (Fastroll). Ich kann mich nur nicht daran erinnern.
Wenn DkS3 im April nächstes Jahres kommt, wird das natürlich nicht so sein. Da gibts dann sicherlich Fatroll und all die Abstufungen.
Alles andere würde keinen Sinn ergeben, denn im Vergleich zu BB gibt es wieder schwere Rüstungen, und diese müssen sich unweigerlich anders spielen.
Das sich aber ein Großschwert schneller schwingt als zB in DkS1, das könnte durchaus sein. Die Gegner sind aber auch wesentlich schneller als damals. Schau dir nur mal die Ritter in der Beta an.
Die schwingen ihr Schwert so schnell und drehen sich auch zügiger als früher, das du nicht immer easy rum tänzeln kannst.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2015)

Bild.de hat vor 3 Tagen auch nen schönen Bericht über DS3 veröffentlich. Spoilert ein bissel... Aber wirklich nur ein bissel! 

Dark Souls 3: Netzwerk-Test - Spiele-Vorschau - Bild.de


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Dark Souls 3 und dann kommt nix mehr? Für mich eigentlich OK. Ein Franchise überzustrapazieren, hat es noch nie besser gemacht...

Dark Souls 3: Könnte bereits der große Serien-Abschluss sein: Souls- und Bloodborne-Reihen sollen nicht endlos fortgesetzt werden - 4Players.de


----------



## Gripschi (22. November 2015)

Fänd Ich gut. Lieber ein Guter Schlußstrich als der xte Aufguß.

Wer weiß, vllt bekommen wir was Ähnliches aber mit neuen Szenario.

Könnt mir sowas gut in einen Post Apokalyptischen Setting vorstellen oder gar das man selbst die Ereignisse verursacht die zu Dark Souls führen.

Genug Ideen gäbe es bestimmt.

Erstmal die 1 weitermachen, Schandstadt Ich komme !


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Fänd Ich gut. Lieber ein Guter Schlußstrich als der xte Aufguß.



Seh ich auch so!



Gripschi schrieb:


> Erstmal die 1 weitermachen, Schandstadt Ich komme !




Geil! Wie gerne würde ich all meine Erinnerungen an den ersten Teil einfach löschen und nochmal vollkommen unbefangen von vorne anfangen. Ich könnt sofort loszocken! Was ein unglaublich geiles Spiel!


----------



## in-your-face (22. November 2015)

Ich zocke die 1 immer wieder einfach mit neuen Klassen oder mache es mir selbst ein wenig schwerer. Schonmal einen Schild only Run gesehen?


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Naja, nach dem zweiten Durchlauf wurde es mir dann doch bissel langweilig. Das meinte ich ja mit, "ich würde nochmal gerne von vorne anfangen, ohne das Spiel zu kennen..."


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Ob es jetzt das Serienaus ist oder nicht,ist mir eigentlich egal.Mir wäre es aber lieber wenn FS nach DarkSouls sich an etwas Neues wagt und für paar Jahre Souls ruhen lässt.Sollte nach Teil 3 direkt Teil 4 kommen,passe ich wohl mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit.Diese 2 Jahres Abstände tuen dem Spiel auch nicht gut,gegen ein neues Setting mit einem Hauch Souls hätte ich daher definitiv nichts.

Miyazaki hat aber schon bestätigt,dass man sich nach DkS3  ganz anderen Projekten widmen will und laut Insiderquelle hat man 2 Titel bei Sony in der Mache.Eins davon soll ein JRPG sein,ist aber nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> laut Insiderquelle hat man 2 Titel bei Sony in der Mache..



Tja, dann wirds vermutlich nix mehr mit Umsetzungen für den PC.


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Tja, dann wirds vermutlich nix mehr mit Umsetzungen für den PC.



Mal abwarten 
No Mans Sky,H1Z1, und paar andere wurden/werden doch auch durch Sonys Finanzspritze entwickelt und kamen auf dem PC raus.Wir wissen auch noch nicht wie groß die Titel sein werden,und welche Zielgruppe man bei FS ansprechen will.
Sollte wirklich eins dieser Spiele ein JRPG sein,dann ist es schwierig zu sagen,ob man es auf dem PC bringt.Es gibt immer noch genug JapanoSpiele,die es nicht auf den PC schaffen.Und nein diese japanischen Clickgirlie Spiele zählen nicht


----------



## Artschie321 (23. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt das Serienaus ist oder nicht,ist mir eigentlich egal.Mir wäre es aber lieber wenn FS nach DarkSouls sich an etwas Neues wagt und für paar Jahre Souls ruhen lässt.Sollte nach Teil 3 direkt Teil 4 kommen,passe ich wohl mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit.Diese 2 Jahres Abstände tuen dem Spiel auch nicht gut,gegen ein neues Setting mit einem Hauch Souls hätte ich daher definitiv nichts.
> 
> Miyazaki hat aber schon bestätigt,dass man sich nach DkS3  ganz anderen Projekten widmen will und laut Insiderquelle hat man 2 Titel bei Sony in der Mache.Eins davon soll ein JRPG sein,ist aber nur ein Gerücht.



Genau, er hat im Interview ja auch gesagt das er gern ein wenig mit anderen Settings rumprobieren möchte...
Ich bin echt gespannt was da in Zukunft kommt... DS gameplay in anderen Setting wäre echt der Hammer, hauptsache das Kampfsystem bleibt so "anspruchsvoll".


----------



## Kinguin (5. Dezember 2015)

DarkSouls kommt in Europa am 12.4.16 raus,sehr gut da hat man sowieso Semesterferien.^^

Dark Souls 3: Release-Termin und neuer Gameplay-Trailer


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2015)

Boar das neue Material ist wieder der Hammer. Diese fiese Situation die da gezeigt wird, Souls-typisch, und am Ende der Boss(?), das Design...


----------



## Kinguin (5. Dezember 2015)

Das Design ist wirklich stark,aber das war es schon immer bei den Souls Spielen. ^^


----------



## Lg3 (7. Dezember 2015)

Mich interessiert wie immer nur der Koop modus, hoffe mal das es einen Leichter gemacht wird als in Dark souls 1 und 2 mit Freunden zu Spielen.  Bloodborne war schon fast perfekt mit dem Passwort.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob Dark souls 1 mit einer HD5300 läuft.


----------



## Artschie321 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmm geht mit DSFix bestimmt, wenn du Auflösung und Details reduzierst. DS1 ist jetzt grafisch nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber auch nich so toll portiert.
Habs damals auf meinem alten Rechner mit ner Radeon HD5770 und C2D gespielt da lief es noch ganz erträglich... Gab nur in Lost Izalith und den Demon Ruins öfter mal einbrüche der Bildrate wenn viel Lava im Bild war.^^


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert wie immer nur der Koop modus, hoffe mal das es einen Leichter gemacht wird als in Dark souls 1 und 2 mit Freunden zu Spielen.  Bloodborne war schon fast perfekt mit dem Passwort.



From Software hat sich auch damals zu geäußert, warum das Zusammenspiel so "umständlich" von Statten geht.
DS war (so in der Erinnerung) nie als Koop Spiel gedacht. Die Funktion soll dir nur helfen, wenn du an einer Stelle einfach nicht weiter kommst. Das System ermöglicht dir dann einen anderen x-beliebigen Spieler zu rufen.
Gezieltes Koop war meines Wissens nie der Sinn.

Für mich, der Souls Spiele eigentlich nur Solo spielt, und sich sehr gerne als Phantom bei Bossen anbietet, ist das bisherige System völlig richtig umgesetzt.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Koop macht man es sich in Bloodborne imo viel zu leicht.Hätte nichts dagegen wenn FS hier den Schwierigkeitsgrad anheben würde.So wäre es mit einem Kumpel trotzdem noch eine coole Herausforderung,allerdings ist das nur schwer umzusetzen.
Die Spiele sind halt auf den SP ausgelegt.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin nach den videos immer noch nicht überzeugt, die müssen einen mehr kicken.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2015)

Was fehlt dir denn?


----------



## Tomlongdong (10. Dezember 2015)

Wann kann man endlich die Collectors Edition vorbestellen.. Ich freue mich immens, auch nach dem neuen Trailer! Auch wenn es fast schon zu sehr nach Bloodborne aussieht an manchen stellen :x


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin nach den videos immer noch nicht überzeugt, die müssen einen mehr kicken.



Ja. Irgendwie würde ich dir beipflichten. Die Grafik fand ich jetzt auch nicht so dolle. Hätte ich mir auch ein bissel mehr erwartet.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Dezember 2015)

Tomlongdong schrieb:


> Wann kann man endlich die Collectors Edition vorbestellen.. Ich freue mich immens, auch nach dem neuen Trailer! Auch wenn es fast schon zu sehr nach Bloodborne aussieht an manchen stellen :x



Kann man doch schon  
Einfach auf PC umstellen und schon kannste CD oder Apocalypse ordern.
Prestige ist natürlich schon vergriffen. Hat glaube ich die Woche keine 5 Mins gedauert lol.
Dark Souls 3 - Collector Edition (exkl. bei Amazon.de) - [PlayStation 4]: Amazon.de: Games

Hatte die CE zuerst vorbestellt aber nach genauerer Betrachtung dann doch wieder storniert.
Mir gefällt das normale Cover WESENTLICH besser, als das vom Steelbook. Darüber kann mich auch die Figur nicht hinwegtrösten.
Jetzt über 100 Okken zu bezahlen für eine Version, wo ich mir das Cover nicht mal ins Regal stellen will, nein. Da bleibe ich dann bei der 0815 Variante.
Ist aber sicherlich wieder einfach nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## Tomlongdong (16. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, jetzt geht das! Danke  
Ja das mit der Prestige Edition war Krass.. nur um die dann im Mai für 900€ zu verkaufen  

Ich muss gestehen ich finde tatsächlich beide Designs echt gelungen. Wird wohl auch darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich beide im Regal haben werde, da meine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin bereits die CE bestellt hat... Ich freu mich


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Dezember 2015)

Finde es wirkt wie Souls 2, mir fehlt da immer noch das Feeling aus 1. Das kommt nicht rüber, ich mein die Gegenden sind schön aber das Feeling aus 1 wird nicht vermittelt. 1 war wie nen Schlag in die Fresse, das ist nen essentieler Bestandteil meiner Meinung nach. Wirkt halt Arcade lastig...Man muss das wieder aufgreifen das alles so Hoffnungslos ist, aber mit anderen Mitteln das wird nicht rübergebracht im Trailer. Vieleicht ist es ja so und wird nur nicht gezeigt aber warum nicht. Ist halt das was mir fehlt....


----------



## Artschie321 (18. Dezember 2015)

Aus den Sachen die man bisher gesehen hat kann man schon ganz gut erkennen, das sich DS3 wieder sehr stark an DS1 orientiert.
Im Material aus der Beta war stellenweise auch schon gut zu sehen, das die Stimmung wieder düster und bedrückend sein wird.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2015)

Also vom Movement ist es eine Mischung aus DS1 und BB würd ich sagen.
Ich glaube was bei DS1 so "hoffnungslos" war, war doch die Tatsache das man von NICHTS eine Ahnung hatte, und zusehen musste wie man diese brutale Welt überlebt.
Nach diversen Ablegern ist man jetzt so dermaßen geschult, das man da nicht so schnell vor den Kopf gestoßen wird.

Was ich an DS1 aber richtig gut fand, es gab gleich zum Start viele "falsche" Wege, und wenige die "richtig" sind.
Drachental - tot, Katakomben - tot, New Londo - tot, rauf zur Burg, ah fühlt sich besser an.
Sowas fehlt mir in DS2 und BB komplett.
Allein die Möglichkeiten die sich einem dadurch bieten. Wer das Video von Vegeta kennt "Everything possible befor Gargoyles", weis was ich meine.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Dezember 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also vom Movement ist es eine Mischung aus DS1 und BB würd ich sagen.
> Ich glaube was bei DS1 so "hoffnungslos" war, war doch die Tatsache das man von NICHTS eine Ahnung hatte, und zusehen musste wie man diese brutale Welt überlebt.
> Nach diversen Ablegern ist man jetzt so dermaßen geschult, das man da nicht so schnell vor den Kopf gestoßen wird.
> 
> ...



Ja hast Recht, man weiß ja schon vorher worauf man sich einstellt. Als Gamedesigner wäre es aber der Job das wieder so hinzubekommen das es genauso wirkt oder ähnlich, das war in Teil 2 so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Placebo (19. Dezember 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht, man weiß ja schon vorher worauf man sich einstellt. Als Gamedesigner wäre es aber der Job das wieder so hinzubekommen das es genauso wirkt oder ähnlich, das war in Teil 2 so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


Dafür sind dann meistens die DLCs da. Du kannst kein Spiel nur für die Hardcore-Fanbase designen, sondern musst dich erst einmal mir den Anfängern auseinandersetzen (und die Schwierigkeit darf nach dem Anfang nicht zu schnell/stark anziehen). Bei zusätzlichem Content kann man allgemein davon ausgehen, dass der Spieler schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Dezember 2015)

Das wiederspricht dem Design der ursprünglichen Idee. Und genau da liegt das Problem, wird zu viel darauf gehört was andere Spieler wollen. Da kannste ja gleich nen neues Game machen, mir schon klar das der Trend dahin geht das alles zusammen genudelt wird damit der Kunde zufrieden ist. Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache, zumindest nicht so. Ich langweil mich doch nicht durch das Game um mich auf die Dlcs zu freuen.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Dezember 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also vom Movement ist es eine Mischung aus DS1 und BB würd ich sagen.
> Ich glaube was bei DS1 so "hoffnungslos" war, war doch die Tatsache das man von NICHTS eine Ahnung hatte, und zusehen musste wie man diese brutale Welt überlebt.
> Nach diversen Ablegern ist man jetzt so dermaßen geschult, das man da nicht so schnell vor den Kopf gestoßen wird.
> 
> ...



Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.
Ich hoffe echt, dass wir in DS3 wieder etwas back to the roots gehen werden.
Auch wenn man das "Gameplay" nun kennt und weiß worauf man sich einlässt (zumindest denken wir das ja gg), sollte die Stimmung wieder mehr in die düstere Richtung gehen und das mit den vielen Wegen, war einfach ein Traum. Ich habe es verflucht, immer und immer wieder. Nur wie toll es sich anfühlt, dann einen Weg zu finden, wo man Fortschritte macht etc. Hammer! DS1 war einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass jeder Honk mal eben dem 0815 Weg folgt und Stück für Stück hochlevelt und quasi nix falsch machen kann... und genau das ist es, was ich mir wieder wünsche. So ein Spiel DARF seine Zeit benötigen, die man für die Erkundung der Welt braucht. Genau so ist es richtig. Gerade weil die Welt mit all ihren Verschachtelungen richtig eingeladen hat, erforscht zu werden.

Vor allem macht es für mich einen ziemlichen Unterschied ob du eine riesige Welt hast, wo der Entwickler nur copy & past gemacht hat. Mit 100 Millionen Schatzkisten und redundanten Quests oder ob man es eben so macht wie in DS1. Ständig Angst, Verzweiflung...Tot herrlich


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Dezember 2015)

Lo Wang hat halt Recht mit dem was er sagt. Es ist keine leichte Aufgabe, den Spieler nochmal sowas zu bieten. Aber es ist Job des Gamedesigners das zu regeln und wenn man gleichzeitig auf den Mainstream abziehlt ist das keine Hilfe.


----------



## Placebo (25. Dezember 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das wiederspricht dem Design der ursprünglichen Idee. Und genau da liegt das Problem, wird zu viel darauf gehört was andere Spieler wollen. Da kannste ja gleich nen neues Game machen, mir schon klar das der Trend dahin geht das alles zusammen genudelt wird damit der Kunde zufrieden ist. Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache, zumindest nicht so. Ich langweil mich doch nicht durch das Game um mich auf die Dlcs zu freuen.


Einer der Hauptkritikpunkte an Dark Souls 2 waren die vielen Bosse, die entweder durch ihre Anzahl oder übertriebenen Lebenspunkte künstlich schwer gemacht wurden. Ja, man kann in Dark Souls 1 als Anfänger leichter den falschen Weg nehmen aber wenn man auf dem vorgesehenem Weg bleibt, scheint Dark Souls 2 - vor allem Scholar of the First Sin - für Neulinge eine insgesamt härtere Nuss zu sein. Das entschuldigt nicht das schlechte Leveldesign aber leichter ist DS2 im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nicht geworden, eher im Gegenteil.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Lo Wang hat halt Recht mit dem was er sagt. Es ist keine leichte Aufgabe, den Spieler nochmal sowas zu bieten. Aber es ist Job des Gamedesigners das zu regeln und wenn man gleichzeitig auf den Mainstream abziehlt ist das keine Hilfe.


Wo zielt denn irgendein Fromsoft-Titel auf Mainstream ab? Nochmal: einer der Hauptkritikpunkte der Community bezüglich der Schwierigkeit war, dass sie künstlich angehoben wurde und deshalb dem Spieler gegenüber unfair war (Thronwächter/-verteidiger, das Loch in Majula mit zerbrechenden Planken, Gargoyles, Antiker Drache, die Salamander, diese Eisenschildkröten usw.). Und die Community hat recht, das sind schlecht(er) designte Gegner. Aber nicht wegen deiner Begründung. Wenn du wissen willst, das Dark Souls 1 wirklich klasse macht, würde ich dir die Folgen 1 bis 24 von ExtraPlay auf YouTube empfehlen. Die beiden Spieler sind zwar nicht die besten aber arbeiten in der Spieleindustrie (Game Animator, Game Designer) und nehmen deshalb noch ein paar mehr Feinheiten wahr, als der durchschnittliche Gamer.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2015)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Vor allem macht es für mich einen ziemlichen Unterschied ob du eine riesige Welt hast, wo der Entwickler nur copy & past gemacht hat. Mit 100 Millionen Schatzkisten und redundanten Quests



Das ging mir bei Lords of the Fallen so auf den Sack. Nach ca. 40 Minuten gespielt, hatte ich das Inventar schon komplett  voll mit diversen Rüstungen und lauter Waffen mit dollen Namen. Ich war nur am Stats vergleichen. Bei DS bin ich ewig lange mit nem einfachen Schwert oder ner Keule rumgerannt. Gute Rüstungen und Waffen haben nen Wert, weil sie eben nicht in jeder Kiste liegen oder zig-fach gedroppt werden. Die Waffen muss man sich verdienen, bzw. sinnvoll aufleveln. Lords of the Fallen hab ich übrigens nach 2 Stunden beendet, weils mir im Vergleich zu DS nix geboten hat.


----------



## blautemple (28. Dezember 2015)

Bei Lords Of The Fallen kriegst du gleich am Anfang noch die Ausrüstung der anderen Klassen falls man sich noch um entscheiden möchte.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Dezember 2015)

Ist zwar OT,aber fand LotF gar nicht mal so schlecht.Klar die Klasse eines Souls erreicht es spielerisch überhaupt nicht,und auch die Story ist nicht so berauschend gewesen,trotzdem war es für Erstling durchaus solide mit Luft nach oben auf jeden Fall.Der selbe Entwickler arbeitet aktuell am Titel "The Surge",der in eine sehr ähnliche Richtung gehen wird:
The Surge â€“ Wenn Dark Souls ein Science-Fiction-Spiel wÃ¤re | News |Â*gamespilot.de
Spielerisch klingt es recht interessant mit diesen Exoskeletten,zumindest auf Papier ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wo zielt denn irgendein Fromsoft-Titel auf Mainstream ab? Nochmal: einer der Hauptkritikpunkte der Community bezüglich der Schwierigkeit war, dass sie künstlich angehoben wurde und deshalb dem Spieler gegenüber unfair war (Thronwächter/-verteidiger, das Loch in Majula mit zerbrechenden Planken, Gargoyles, Antiker Drache, die Salamander, diese Eisenschildkröten usw.). Und die Community hat recht, das sind schlecht(er) designte Gegner. Aber nicht wegen deiner Begründung. Wenn du wissen willst, das Dark Souls 1 wirklich klasse macht, würde ich dir die Folgen 1 bis 24 von ExtraPlay auf YouTube empfehlen. Die beiden Spieler sind zwar nicht die besten aber arbeiten in der Spieleindustrie (Game Animator, Game Designer) und nehmen deshalb noch ein paar mehr Feinheiten wahr, als der durchschnittliche Gamer.



DS2 war Mainstream, nicht weil es unfair war, sondern weil es einfach Dreck war. Viele Gegner und das wars, es sind einfach viele Gegner gewesen das ganze Spiel durch. Man hat es einfach nur verlagert, das ist Mathematik. Da war garnichts unfair, es ist einfach nur schlecht desingt. Man hat versucht die alten Dinge auf den Mainstream anzuwenden und das ist schief gegangen. Stichwort künstlich angehoben wurde (Mainstream).


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2015)

DS2 machte vieles schlechter, aber ich weis nicht ob ich es als Mainstream bezeichnen will.
Das Design in DS1 ist einfach überragend. Die Welt spricht mich viel mehr an als in DS2,
Ich habe viel mehr Möglichkeiten, mir stehen fast alle Türen offen.
Allein schon wenn man sich überlegt was die da Arbeit in den großen Baum gesteckt haben und den Aschesee, obwohl ein gewisser Anteil der Gamer die Gebiete vielleicht garnicht sehen wird.
Ich schau mir aktuell "From the Dark" von ENB an. Er geht dort auf die komplette Welt ein, Ideen die eingeflossen sind, erläutert die Lore aus seiner Sicht (WTF ist der kleine "Pygmy" vom Intro echt Manus.) usw.
Wenn ich das sehe, denke ich heute noch wow. Diese Qualität vermisse ich in DS2 absolut. BB kam da schon fast näher ran.


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei Lords Of The Fallen kriegst du gleich am Anfang noch die Ausrüstung der anderen Klassen falls man sich noch um entscheiden möchte.



Sowas ist doch kacke. DS war geil. In Lumpen starten und gut ist. Dieses Feeling war genau das, was DS so großartig gemacht hat. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich schau mir aktuell "From the Dark" von ENB an.



Link?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Link?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUqg8XtAHnc&list=PLQDWoXFQ-YLpeEFkzeDZF1MmNQS7BDoI4

Sind mittlerweile schon ca 50 Folgen a 40-50min.


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

Ok, danke. Freu ich mich!


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Dezember 2015)

Im Grunde schwierig zu vergleichen. lotF habe ich zudem erst seit dem Sale und noch nicht viel gespielt. Aber man macht schon bei DS 1 grundsätzlich erstmal seinen Ausrüstungsrun (Astorias Schwert etc.) da man am Anfang nix verliert und man dadurch schnell an guten equip kommt. Und das eigentlich bei jeder Klasse die man spielt. Soviel anders ist dass dann auch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Im Grunde schwierig zu vergleichen. lotF habe ich zudem erst seit dem Sale und noch nicht viel gespielt. Aber man macht schon bei DS 1 grundsätzlich erstmal seinen Ausrüstungsrun (Astorias Schwert etc.) da man am Anfang nix verliert und man dadurch schnell an guten equip kommt. Und das eigentlich bei jeder Klasse die man spielt. Soviel anders ist dass dann auch nicht.



Astorias Schwert lohnt eigentlich nur beim Kleriker bzw Faith Build. Ansonsten gibt es anfangs bessere Alternativen.


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich besorg mir das eigentlich nur wegen dem heiligen Schaden gegen Geister am Anfang.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> . Aber man macht schon bei DS 1 grundsätzlich erstmal seinen Ausrüstungsrun (Astorias Schwert etc.) da man am Anfang nix verliert und man dadurch schnell an guten equip kommt. Soviel anders ist dass dann auch nicht.



Ich hab das nicht so gemacht. Ich hab das halbe Spiel mit dem Morgenstern durchgezockt, den man am Firelink Shrine in den versteckten Truhen am Friedhof bekommt. Rüstung war auch Standardzeugs. Hab dem Kram halt einfach aufgelevelt und gut war. Das ist ja das Schöne an DS. Die Waffen und alles sind zweitrangig, da man mit Skill alles mehr reisen kann... Mehr brauchts nicht. Erst im NG hab ich mich dann nach besseren Waffen umgeschaut.


----------



## Atent123 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich kann mir einer helfen ich versuche Dark Souls 1 auf meinem Surface Pro 4 zu spielen jedoch will meine GPU nicht hochtakten.
Ich habe das I5 Modell.
Die CPU Auslastung liegt bei um die 50% und auch die Temps sind mit um die 50 Grad gut.
Jedoch schwankt der GPU Takt gerade einmal bei um die 300-450 mhz anstatt bei um die 900-1000 zu liegen.
Kennt jemand das Problem ?


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2015)

Das ist der DS3 Laberthread. Vielleicht machst du zu deiner Frage nen eigenen Thread auf. Das wird dann bestimmt eher gelesen und man kann dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Rizzard (20. Januar 2016)

Ab dem 06 April soll in den USA eine Comic Serie zu Dark Souls starten.
Ob diese auch den Weg nach Europa/Deutschland findet weis man aber noch nicht.


----------



## Lee (21. Januar 2016)

Es gibt Stories, die sind geeignet gezeichnet zu werden. Und es gibt solche, die sind es nicht. DS gehört mE. zu letzterem! Trotzdem: Mehr Souls Stuff ist immer gut und vielleicht wirds ja gar nicht so grausig! 

So langsam gehts ja auf den Endspurt zu, keine 3 Monate mehr und wir haben wieder was zum spielen


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich finde die Lore von den Souls Teilen recht cool ^^.Und ja es wird keine Story auf direktem Wege erzählt,sondern man muss sich das Ganze selbst erschließen.Aber die Lore gibt auf jeden Fall genug her,allerdings bleibt das Ganze natürlich mysteriös und undurchsichtig.Interesse an einem Comic hätte ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Lee (23. Januar 2016)

Ja prinzipiell finde ich Dark Souls Lore auch klasse. Aber comics leben ja von Dialogen. Und wann spricht schonmal wer in dem Spiel^^
Natürlich könnte man Dialoge erfinden, z.B. zwischen Artorias und Gwynn. Aber Da gehört schon viel Erfindungsreichtum dazu.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2016)

Hier sieht man ein paar neue Bilder zu DS3.
» Dark Souls 3: Das Action-Rollenspiel zeigt sich auf neuen Bildern by play3.de


Godzilla ist auch dabei.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Januar 2016)

Meinst du Bild 2.^^

Das Artdesign ist wieder erste Sahne... Ich kann es wirklich kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

Jo, das Artdesign ist einfach geil! Hoffentlich kommts auch so Phat im Spiel rüber!


----------



## Rizzard (5. Februar 2016)

So hier mal das neue Material. Zu sehen ist ein Dieb mit Dolch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEE5mIo0TGo

Das Video selbst ist ziemlich unspektakulär, aber man kann zumindest 2 neue Mechaniken der
Weapon Art(?) erkennen.
Zum einen gibt es die Möglichkeit Sidesteps wie in BB auszuführen.
Zum anderen kann man (wie damals des öfteren zu lesen war) in Legolas Manier schnell Pfeile hintereinander abfeuern.

Das Anwenden dieser Techniken kostet "Mana".


----------



## Munin666 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern Dark Souls 3 auf Amazon vorbestellt, fürn PC natürlich und als Steelbook, ich hoffe es wird wie ich es erwarte und kommt auch pünktlich fürn PC raus


----------



## Gripschi (5. Februar 2016)

Gestern die Thronwächter erledigt. Netter Kampf.

Nur um später als Phantom in Aldias Festung plattgewaltzt zu werden.

Ach Dark Souls. 

Ne Hassliebe, hoffe die Story wird im 3er wieder so toll im Hintergrund erzählt.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Februar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ne Hassliebe, hoffe die Story wird im 3er wieder so toll im Hintergrund erzählt.



Wie denn sonst?
Hab ich in den vergangenen 4 Teilen nie anders erlebt.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

*Wer sich nicht spoilern will, sollte bitte nicht kucken!!!*

*Neues Gamplay Video zeigt kompletten Bossfight!*

» Dark Souls 3: Weiteres Gameplay zeigt einen kompletten Bosskampf by play3.de


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2016)

Konnte nicht widerstehen.
Die Boss Area ist wirklich sehr schön, der Boss selbst wirkte etwas einfach.
Interessant ist auch das man erstmals das Menü zum leveln sieht und wie man ein Bonfire erschafft.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

Habe es mir auch mal reingezogen,Souls bietet so oder so genug Inhalt das bisher Gezeigte ist sowieso nur ein Bruchteil.^^


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2016)

Ich seh das auch nicht so eng.
Das Spiel bietet soviel Inhalt und soviele Bosse, das es mich nicht stört wenn ich 2 oder 3 davon kenne.
Es ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen wieviel BB in DS3 steckt. Die Levels erinnern doch sehr stark an das Spiel.
Schade das Mitte April nicht etwas näher ist.^^


----------



## Placebo (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir bei DS2 viel zu viel gespoilert, also mach ich jetzt das Gegenteil. Das ist ganz schön hart


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habs nicht gekuckt. Versuch mich auch nicht zu spoilern.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2016)

Weitere Spoiler Infos.

Dark Souls 3 New Boss Footage [off-cam] [SPOILERS] - NeoGAF


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2016)

Opening Cinematic.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ANTBo7lkDfE


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

Neues Feature _*"Kriegsschrei"!

Dark Souls 3: Das neueste Gameplayvideo widmet sich dem Kriegsschrei ? GIGA*_


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Neues Feature _*"Kriegsschrei"!
> 
> Dark Souls 3: Das neueste Gameplayvideo widmet sich dem Kriegsschrei ? GIGA*_



Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviele Weapon Arts es geben wird.
Ob es da zig unterschiedliche Angriffsmanöver gibt, oder ob quasi jede Axt den Kriegsschrei hat, jede Dex Waffe den Wirbelangriff, jede Str Waffe den Air-Slasher usw.




> Charakterwerte können zurückgesetzt werden, wenn ihr bestimmte  Voraussetzungen erfüllt.Das Aussehen des Charakters kann während des  Spiels aber nicht mehr verändert werden.



Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das das bei DS3 nicht möglich sein wird.
Dark Souls 3: Neue Infos zu Magie, Koop und Schnellreisen ? GIGA


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das das bei DS3 nicht möglich sein wird.
> Dark Souls 3: Neue Infos zu Magie, Koop und Schnellreisen ? GIGA



•Gegner werden immer wieder respawnen (Im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls 2)

Find ich gut. Die irgendwann leeren Gebiete bei DS2 waren blöd. Gab ja auch keine Seelen mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2016)

Angeblich kommt ein Seasonpass mit 2 Erweiterungen.
XBoxler bekommen sogar noch DS1 per Abwärtskombi dazu.

So ich hab den Text jetzt das vierte oder fünfte mal geschrieben. Scheinbar kann ich grad keine Links einbinden.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

Oh Mann, oh Mann, oh Mann! Darauf freue ich mich so... 
_
"Explore Everything - Everything that was visible in the giant castle that served as the stomping grounds during the E3 demo could be explored. This included areas of the castle that were far off in the distance and barely visible. There's no word on how large the game is compared to previous titles in the series, but trust that every building you see you can explore."_


----------



## Rizzard (16. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> _"Explore Everything - Everything that was visible in the giant castle that served as the stomping grounds during the E3 demo could be explored. This included areas of the castle that were far off in the distance and barely visible. There's no word on how large the game is compared to previous titles in the series, but trust that every building you see you can explore."_



Das war ja praktisch schon die Idee hinter DS1, das du alles betreten kannst was du in der Ferne siehst.
Und wenn man sich die Demo von DS3 damals so angesehen hat, diese Schlösser im Hintergrund und das alles drum herum, das war schon echt gigantisch.
Es hieß ja in DS3 hat man weniger Gebiete, dafür fallen diese größer aus. Und wenn man das Demo Gebiet gesehen hat und was man da so alles im Hintergrund zu erkunden hat....
http://cerealkillerz.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Dark_Souls_3_-_E3_screenshot_3_1434385711.jpg


----------



## CptnBeard (16. Februar 2016)

"Vorbesteller von DARK SOULS™ III erhalten den offiziellen Soundtrack zum Spiel. Besitzer eines beliebigen früheren DARK SOULS™ Titels* erhalten beim Vorabkauf von DARK SOULS™ III einen Rabatt. 

*DARK SOULS™: Prepare To Die Edition, DARK SOULS™ II, DARK SOULS™ II: Scholar of the First Sin."

Jemand eine Info dazu, wieviel Rabatt das wird?
Oder sind das schon die 8%?!


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

CptnBeard schrieb:


> Jemand eine Info dazu, wieviel Rabatt das wird?
> Oder sind das schon die 8%?!




Keine Ahnung, aber am Wochenende hab ich auf Steam gesehen, dass der Vorbestellerpreis 58,00 € beträgt. Recht happig. Da käme ein Rabatt schon recht. 


Die minimalen Systemanforderungen wurden jetzt auch bekannt gegeben:


◾Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8.1 64bit Windows 10 64bit
◾Intel Core i5-2500 mit 3.1 GHz, oder AMD A8 3870 mit 3,6 Ghz
◾Nvidia Geforce GTX 465, oder AMD Radeon TM HD 6870
◾8 GByte RAM
◾Breitband-Internet, 50 GByte Festplattenspeicher, DirectX-11


----------



## saphira33 (17. Februar 2016)

Wie genau kann man sich das Passwort System aus Bloodborne vorstellen? Leider habe ich keine PS und kann mir das Spiel nicht zu Gemüte führen. Jedoch hoffe ich sehr das der Koop wieder so einfach geht wie in DK2 weil ich keine Spiele allein spiele. (Finde das Langweilig)


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Wie genau kann man sich das Passwort System aus Bloodborne vorstellen? Leider habe ich keine PS und kann mir das Spiel nicht zu Gemüte führen.



Beide Spieler geben in den Einstellungen das selbe Passwort ein. Somit werden beide Spieler beim Glocke leuten zueinander geführt.
Da man bei DS aber lesbare Zeichen legt, ist das System hier imo garnicht so wichtig. Im Vergleich zu BB kann man nämlich sehen wen man ruft.



> Jedoch hoffe ich sehr das der Koop wieder so einfach geht wie in DK2 weil ich keine Spiele allein spiele. (Finde das Langweilig)



Woooot, der erste Durchlauf muss allein bestritten werden.


----------



## saphira33 (17. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beide Spieler geben in den Einstellungen das selbe Passwort ein. Somit werden beide Spieler beim Glocke leuten zueinander geführt.
> Da man bei DS aber lesbare Zeichen legt, ist das System hier imo garnicht so wichtig. Im Vergleich zu BB kann man nämlich sehen wen man ruft.
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung, finde Singleplayer Spiele einfach langweilig. Habe Witcher 3 auch nur ca. 4 Stunden gespielt. Finde die Story Hammer. Aber finde es einfach langweilig alleine zu zocken.

Ok darunter kann ich mir etwas vorstellen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hab DS komplett alleine gespielt. Teilweise sogar ohne Internetanbindung. Mal kucken, vielleicht wird das bei DS3 anders. Aber irgendwie zock ich lieber für mich.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung, finde Singleplayer Spiele einfach langweilig. Habe Witcher 3 auch nur ca. 4 Stunden gespielt. Finde die Story Hammer. Aber finde es einfach langweilig alleine zu zocken.



Ok das jemand mit Multiplayer-Spielen mehr anfangen kann, das gibt es zu genüge.
Aber bei Spielen wie Dark Souls kann es auch "langweilig" sein, alle Gegner und alle Bosse zu zweit zu machen, da dir jegliche Herausforderung fehlt.
Allein musst du überlegen, wie hantiere ich am besten mit dem Gegner da vorne der mir das Leben schwer macht usw.
Zu zweit oder zu dritt fehlt dir diese Spielemechanik und darunter kann auch das Spielgefühl leiden.
Zudem kommt das Gefühl der bedrückenden Atmosphäre und der permanenten Unterlegenheit nicht so gut rüber.
Für Nicht-Solo Spieler gibt es ja den PVP.

Aber gut, bist ja bei weitem nicht der einzige der DS Spiele komplett im Koop bestreitet.
Ein Vorschlag, lad dir einen Kumpel ein, ihr zockt "zu zweit" und lasst immer mal wieder den anderen ans Steuer.^^


----------



## saphira33 (17. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ok das jemand mit Multiplayer-Spielen mehr anfangen kann, das gibt es zu genüge.
> Aber bei Spielen wie Dark Souls kann es auch "langweilig" sein, alle Gegner und alle Bosse zu zweit zu machen, da dir jegliche Herausforderung fehlt.
> Allein musst du überlegen, wie hantiere ich am besten mit dem Gegner da vorne der mir das Leben schwer macht usw.
> Zu zweit oder zu dritt fehlt dir diese Spielemechanik und darunter kann auch das Spielgefühl leiden.
> ...



Naja ich hab Dark Souls 2 über 450 Spielstunden und das ohne PVP  ich komm schon auf meinen Spass glaub mir. Und Bosse wie der Fumeknight die einfach krassen AOE Schaden machen oder der Burned White King, der einfach mal random über die Map sprinted und dich aufsticht machen schon spass.

Wobei natürlich 2 Spieler das Max ist, sonst wird es einfach nur Langweilig.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab Dark Souls 2 über 450 Spielstunden und das ohne PVP



Hättest die Zeit mal lieber in DS1 investiert.
DS2 kam ich grad mal auf ca 100h. Mich konnte der zweite Teil einfach nicht lange fesseln. Den ersten würde ich heute noch gerne spielen.


----------



## saphira33 (17. Februar 2016)

DS 1 Hab ich auch meine 200 Stunden, leider ist der Koop da einfach Be****  man braucht fast eine Stunde um mal zu jemandem zu Connecten.

Natürlich mache ich in jedem Darksouls den "obligatorischen" Solo Run, nur halt nicht am Anfang.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2016)

Hier sieht man mal ein paar Weapon Arts:

Dark Souls III Gameplay (PS4/Xbox One/PC)  - Part 1 - YouTube

Dark Souls III Gameplay (PS4/Xbox One/PC)  - Part 2 - YouTube

Dark Souls III Gameplay (PS4/Xbox One/PC)  - Part 3 - YouTube

Dark Souls III Gameplay (PS4/Xbox One/PC)  - Part 4 - YouTube
Dark Souls III Gameplay (PS4/Xbox One/PC)  - Part 5 - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Natürlich mache ich in jedem Darksouls den "obligatorischen" Solo Run, nur halt nicht am Anfang.




Das ist das schöne an DS. Jede Spielart ist irgendwie optimal. !


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hättest die Zeit mal lieber in DS1 investiert.
> DS2 kam ich grad mal auf ca 100h. Mich konnte der zweite Teil einfach nicht lange fesseln. Den ersten würde ich heute noch gerne spielen.



ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine ps4 darksouls und demonsouls remastered version


----------



## saphira33 (18. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne an DS. Jede Spielart ist irgendwie optimal. !



Hat was, bin jetzt zum Beispiel grad wieder an einem DkS1 Run dran. Zur Vorbereitung auf DkS 3  

Und natürlich weil mein DkS2 Char mit meinem Kollegen schon im NG+7 ist und es langsam Langweilig wird


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2016)

DS2 hab ich komplett durch, ohne NG+ und ohne die Add-ins. DS1 war zu schwer für mich. Das habe ich nich komplett durchgespielt.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> ohne die Add-ins. .



Die Add Ons lohnen sehr. Das erste NG+ ist je nachdem was man Spielt leichter als der erste Run weil man halt schon recht gut Leveln konnte wenn man sich ab und zu beschwören lässt.

Der Verbrannte König im Schnee Gebiet (Add On) ist sehr leicht zum Farmen da während dem Bossfight auch noch Mobs spawnen welche gut Seelen geben.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> DS1 war zu schwer für mich. Das habe ich nich komplett durchgespielt.



Dann einfach nochmal probieren. Du bist ja jetzt durch DS2 geschult.



saphira33 schrieb:


> Hat was, bin jetzt zum Beispiel grad wieder an einem DkS1 Run dran. Zur Vorbereitung auf DkS 3



Ich spiele zurzeit auch mit dem Gedanken wieder meine PS3 anzuschließen und nochmal einen DS1 Run zu machen.



saphira33 schrieb:


> Der Verbrannte König im Schnee Gebiet (Add On) ist sehr leicht zum  Farmen da während dem Bossfight auch noch Mobs spawnen welche gut Seelen  geben.



Um Seelen zu farmen?
Da nehm ich den Rießenfürsten. Da bekommt man mehrere 100k in ein paar Minuten. Dann Asketenfeuer und wieder von vorn.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Um Seelen zu farmen?
> Da nehm ich den Rießenfürsten. Da bekommt man mehrere 100k in ein paar Minuten. Dann Asketenfeuer und wieder von vorn.



Meinst du den Typen in der Erinnerung? Wusste nicht das man den mit einen Asketenfeuer wieder neu machen kann. Nach NG+8 ist eh vorbei mit der Steigerung aber gehen dir nicht irgendwann die Asketenfeuer aus?

Der Riese da ist für mich nicht so leicht zu Farmen, ich bin ein Mage mit 860 Leben  da ich relativ gut im Parrieren/Ausweichen geworden bin. Hab dafür 60 Seelenspeere und 14 Seelengrosschwert


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2016)

Du bekommst in dem Gebiet jedes Mal ein Asketenfeuer.
Du kannst dort die normalen Rießen ein paar mal killen, geben dann um die 20k, und eben den Fürsten für Ca 300k.
Nebenbei kannst du jedes Mal 2 Funkeltitanit abgreifen.
Der Rießenfürst ist sowohl als Nah- und Fernkämpfer einfach. Ich hab bei NG+7 als Hexer vielleicht 10x nachklingende Seele drauf geschleudert, dann war Feierabend.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Februar 2016)

Ok das mit dem Leuchtfeuer wusste ich nicht. Mein Problem ist nicht der Riese selber sondern das Feuer  gibt mir auf meinem Char 1 Hit


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2016)

Davon sollte man sich nicht treffen lassen. Die Feuerbälle kommen ja in bestimmten Abständen.
Gefährlich ist auch wenn da diese Kugel auf einen zurollt, man im Rauch auf den Fürsten zuläuft und dann sein erster Schlag von oben kommt.
Da muss man getimed wegrollen sonst onehitted er einen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dann einfach nochmal probieren. Du bist ja jetzt durch DS2 geschult.
> 
> 
> .



Na. Das wird nix mehr. Ich hatte zum Schluss ein bissel den Drive verloren. Und als ich 3-4 Wochen gebraucht hab, um Kalameet umzuhauen, hatte ich dann für den letzten Boss keinen Bock mehr. 2-3 mal versucht und dann aufgegeben. Die Luft war raus.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Na. Das wird nix mehr. Ich hatte zum Schluss ein bissel den Drive verloren. Und als ich 3-4 Wochen gebraucht hab, um Kalameet umzuhauen, hatte ich dann für den letzten Boss keinen Bock mehr. 2-3 mal versucht und dann aufgegeben. Die Luft war raus.



Ja Kalameet und Manus sind derbe Gegner. Da will ich nicht mal was gesagt haben wenn man auf die Jungs keine Lust mehr hat. Manus hab ich damals auch nur im Koop gemacht.
Aber ich denke das Hauptspiel war machbar?


----------



## saphira33 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich mache es immer so, wenn ich einen Boss so oft Bekämpen musste das kein Mob mehr spawnt, dann ruf ich mir ein Phantom. Da ich normalerweise den schon 2 oder 3 mal in einem Coop run gemacht habe habe ich dann auch kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Munin666 (19. Februar 2016)

Dark Souls 1 hat mich leider nie so wirklich interessiert, es ist recht schwer und auf dem PC läuft es nun auch nicht wirklich gut. (Spiele immerhin mit einem Xbox 360 Kontroller)
Dark Souls 2 macht widerrum richtig Spaß! Aber da habe ich das Problem, dass ich meinen PC recht gerne neu aufsetze und immer vergesse den Ordner zu sichern, weil sich die Kack Savegames ja unter Appdata befinden.
Im Normalfall sicher ich nur den Dokumente Ordner...wieso hat dieses Spiel nicht einfach die Steam Cloud um es zu speichern? Habe da jedenfalls auch aufgegeben, da ich nach 4x neu anfangen nicht mehr so viel Lust hatte weiter zu machen.

Jetzt warte ich auf Dark Souls 3 und versuche alles besser zu machen


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich mache es immer so, wenn ich einen Boss so oft Bekämpen musste das kein Mob mehr spawnt, dann ruf ich mir ein Phantom.



Und im Falle von DS1 sind das dann wieviel Versuche?^^
Ich sage immer es kommt auf den Boss an. Es gibt Bosse, da hab ich nach ~8 Versuchen fast keine Lust mehr den Boss zu legen, da er mir derbe auf die Nüsse geht.
Artorias in DS1 hingegen fand ich so gut, das mir die ca 30 Versuche überhaupt nichts ausgemacht haben.



Munin666 schrieb:


> Dark Souls 1 hat mich leider nie so wirklich interessiert, es ist recht schwer .....
> Dark Souls 2 macht widerrum richtig Spaß!



Das "Problem" bei DS1 ist, es gibt gleich zu Beginn viele falsche/schwierige Wege, und nur etwa 2 "richtige" Wege.
Bei DS2 hingegen hat man am Anfang eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit zu A oder B zu gehen. Die Wege sind alle richtig. Es ist viel linearer.
Das bessere Erlebnis bietet aber DS1, ganz klar.


Hier noch ein bisschen Lore Vorbereitung für DS3.
DARK SOULS Story Summary [Spoilers][Long] - NeoGAF


----------



## saphira33 (19. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und im Falle von DS1 sind das dann wieviel Versuche?^^



In Darksouls 1 gibts keinen Limited Respawn soweit ich weis. Da rufe ich Leute sobald ich überdrüssig bin vom Sterben  kann gerne mal 10 bis 20 Stunden an einem Boss sein  (Manus) 

Ist mir eigentlich nur beim Manus und Kamlet passiert 

Gibt es eigentlich Bücher oder sonst was zu der Darksouls Story? Finde die ziemlich gut. Oder nur die Lore?


----------



## Kinguin (19. Februar 2016)

Bücher für DarkSouls sind mir nicht bekannt,soll aber bald einen Comic geben  Die Lore ist schon recht cool,ich bin beeindruckt,wenn da einige Fans den Durchblick da haben.



Munin666 schrieb:


> .....



Jetzt ungelogen, ich habe grade wirklich gedacht,da sitzt eine Fliege auf meinem Bildschirm und habe dann versucht die wegzuschlagen.^^


----------



## Munin666 (19. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Jetzt ungelogen, ich habe grade wirklich gedacht,da sitzt eine Fliege auf meinem Bildschirm und habe dann versucht die wegzuschlagen.^^



Der arme Monitor  Aber um ehrlich zu sein, genau deshalb hab ich dieses Avatar.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bücher für DarkSouls sind mir nicht bekannt




Zumindest die Art Books gibts ja. 

Kann man hier auch als PDF runterladen, wenn man will. 

Dark Souls - Design Works | Artbook


----------



## Lee (19. Februar 2016)

DS3 vorbestellt 

Wollte erst abwarten, bis die groben Bugs beseitigt sind und bis man Übersichten über Rüstungs und Waffenwerte im Netz findet. Aber so ein Run ohne, dass man irgendwie "mogeln" kann, indem man was nachsieht, könnte auch ganz nett sein!


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2016)

So mach ich das immer. Kein Spoilern und nix. Beim NG+ hat man da ja noch immer genug Zeit für


----------



## BabaYaga (21. Februar 2016)

Also ich lass mich von gar nix spoilern. Ich will auch vorher nix wissen. Weder Werte noch Rüstungen noch sonst was. Möchte da genau so ins Dunkle reinfallen wie bei Dark Souls 1, das war ja das Geniale, dass man von NIX nen Plan hatte. Gut ich denke die Grundmechaniken werden ja beibehalten werden, auch wenn ich DS2 nicht gespielt habe aber vom Rest lass ich mich echt komplett von 0 weg überraschen  Bis auf den Ankündigungstrailer hab ich mir bisweilen sonst nix gegeben. Denke mal es wird noch einen "lustigen" Launch Trailer geben den ich mir noch reinziehe und dann... mal abwarten bis Ende April damit die Kinderkrankheiten gefixt sind und los geht der Spaß


----------



## Booman90 (22. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab mir letztens DS1 aufn PC geholt, da mich n Kumpel, der es zum ersten mal spielt, wieder angefixt hat. Hab es aber vorher schon auf der PS3 gesuchtet. Auf jeden Fall wo ich drauf hinaus wollte: Ich musste ihn bei Ornstein und Smough helfen, da er nach ca. 30 Versuchen so langsam die Lust verlor. Also gesagt getan, haben knapp 30 Minuten gebraucht, damit er mich rufen kann, was echt n Krampf war. -.- Danach haben wir noch weiter Coop gezockt, da ihn es mehr spaß macht. Aber letzten Samstag haben wir über 2 Stunden versucht uns zu verbinden, bis er n richtig geniales Tool gefunden hat: Wulf's Dark Souls Connectivity Mod at Dark Souls Nexus - mods and community  Damit ist es übel easy sich miteinander zu verbinden. 

PS: Ich werd mir extra für DS3 ne Woche Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

Im April geht die Angelsaison los. Da bin ich jede freie Minute am Wasser. DS3 heb ich mir für Winter 2016/2017 auf. Dann isses vielleicht auch günstiger.


----------



## saphira33 (22. Februar 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Aber letzten Samstag haben wir über 2 Stunden versucht uns zu verbinden, bis er n richtig geniales Tool gefunden hat: Wulf's Dark Souls Connectivity Mod at Dark Souls Nexus - mods and community  Damit ist es übel easy sich miteinander zu verbinden.



Du, mein Freund, bist mein neuer Held. Danke!


----------



## Booman90 (22. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Du, mein Freund, bist mein neuer Held. Danke!



Haha  Konnte mir schon denken, dass das einigen Hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2016)

Pff, casuals.


----------



## Booman90 (22. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Pff, casuals.



Ich hoffe nich, dass du unter anderem mich damit meinst.


----------



## saphira33 (22. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Pff, casuals.



Ich hab meinen Solorun durch ich darf jetzt Casual sein  Ausserdem ist DS1 sicher eine bessere Vorbereitung als DS2 SotfS


----------



## Gripschi (22. Februar 2016)

Ist jetzt etwas Themenfremd:

Hat einer in DS1 mit den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber extreme Performance Probleme?

Meins ist unspielbar, dauernd Lags und Standbild?

Bzw jemand ne Idee wieso?

Gpu ist ne 780ti und CPU xeon 1230ve.

G


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Februar 2016)

darksouls 1 lief sogar auf dem pc meiner Freundin mit einer 750ti butterweich.
deine 780ti sollte sich da ernsthaft langweilen.
nutzt du irgendwelche Modifikationen (nexusmods) ?
man muss leider zugeben das der port von darksouls 1 auf dem pc echt ein horror ist. ohne Anpassungen machts kaum spaß.


----------



## Gripschi (23. Februar 2016)

Lediglich der MP Mod der außerhalb liegt und DSFix.

Werd heut mal nen älteren Treiber laden.


----------



## saphira33 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt gerade mit DSFix angefangen und Laggs hatte ich auch.  Die Laggs haben komplett aufgehört als ich in dieser Linie die Quali auf 3 von 4 gestellt habe.



Spoiler



# AA toggle and quality setting
# 0 = off (best performance, worst IQ)
# 1 = low 
# 2 = medium
# 3 = high
# 4 = ultra (worst performance, best IQ)
aaQuality 3


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Februar 2016)

Es gibt oben übrigens gepinnt auch einen Dark Souls 1& 2 Laberthread  (falls ihn wer übersehen haben sollte gg)


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich will dich ja nicht nerven, aber wenn man im Dark Souls 1 Laberthread ne frage über sowas stellt braucht man nicht auf eine Antwort hoffen weil die letzte Antwort vom 07.09.2015 ist.
Und nur hier kurz nachzufragen halte ich persönlich auch für besser als ein eigenen Post darüber zu machen.


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2016)

Nö. Ist kompletter Blödsinn und unnötig den DS3 Thread mit sowas zuzumüllen, wenn es entsprechende Threads gibt.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Tja Meinungen unterscheiden sich zum Glück  sonst wär es hier ja nur Langweilig.

B2T: Macht es einen Untschied ob man 1 Souls Game in seiner Steam Bibliothek hat oder alle? Ich habe mit DkS 1 Prepare to die, DkS 2 und DkS2 SoftS 8% auf das normale Spiel und 5% auf die Deluxe edition.


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2016)

Finde, dass man hier auch ruhig noch kurze Fragen über DS1 und 2 stellen kann, wenn es keine Überhand nimmt und bis DS3 draußen ist, gibt es hier ja auch nicht so viel zu besprechen!

@saphira: kenne leider niemanden, der nicht alle DS Teile die man haben kann in der SteamBib hat 
Aber auf Amazon kostet die Steelbookversion mit 55€ genauso viel wie die rabattierte Normalversion auf Steam!


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Ok, schade ich habe nämlich meine CS:GO Skins verkauft und an die 400 Euro Steamguthaben desswegen wollte ich mir es schon auf Steam direkt holen. Ausserdem können die von mir gerne das Geld haben für diese Spiele. Die haben es sich mit Dark Souls 1 und Dark Souls 2 und vorallem den DLC's zum 2 redlich verdient.


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn du es Retail kaufst landet es ja trotzdem in deiner SteamBib und Geld verdienen sie daran auch, wenn auch etwas weniger 
Und ganz ehrlich, dadurch, dass du DS2 und SotFS danach nochmal gekauft hast, hast du die schon genug unterstützt 
Auch wenn SotFS letzendlich zum Preis der DLC's verkauft wurde, aber trotzdem bisserl fies.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du es Retail kaufst landet es ja trotzdem in deiner SteamBib und Geld verdienen sie daran auch, wenn auch etwas weniger
> Und ganz ehrlich, dadurch, dass du DS2 und SotFS danach nochmal gekauft hast, hast du die schon genug unterstützt
> Auch wenn SotFS letzendlich zum Preis der DLC's verkauft wurde, aber trotzdem bisserl fies.



Dark Souls SotFS habe ich geschenkt bekommen  

Ausserdem was bringt es mir Retail zu kaufen, die 400 Euro Steamguthaben kann ich ja schlecht irgendwie auszahlen lassen.

Ausserdem haben sie in SotFS das Enemyplacement geändert. Ich bin schon 2 - 3 mal unerwartet abgestochen worden 

Boa ich freu mich Riesig auf DkS 3


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2016)

Das Steamguthaben wirst schon noch los, der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt 

Ja, in SotFS bin ich auch ein paar mal verreckt dadurch. Ist stellenweise etwas fieser geworden. Aber insgesamt hat mich DS2 durchweg eigentlich mehr genervt als gefordert. Nur im DLC gabs ein paar wirklich schwere Stellen, also schwer wie DS1 und nicht einfach nur mit ner Masse an Gegnern!

Und die Bosse.... Fume Knight *seufz*


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Und die Bosse.... Fume Knight *seufz*



Toller Boss, habe dort glaub um die 20h mein Zeichen gelegt um Leuten zu helfen.
Doof war nur das der Host oft krepiert ist.^^

Ich hoffe in DS3 auf einen Boss wie Artorias. Sein Design und sein Moveset war klasse.


----------



## Booman90 (24. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> B2T: Macht es einen Untschied ob man 1 Souls Game in seiner Steam Bibliothek hat oder alle? Ich habe mit DkS 1 Prepare to die, DkS 2 und DkS2 SoftS 8% auf das normale Spiel und 5% auf die Deluxe edition.



Also ich hab DS1 und DS2 SoftS und habe auch 8% auf das normale aber 6% auf die Deluxe. Hast dich wahrscheinlich verschrieben bzw. verguckt.


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Toller Boss, habe dort glaub um die 20h mein Zeichen gelegt um Leuten zu helfen.
> Doof war nur das der Host oft krepiert ist.^^
> 
> Ich hoffe in DS3 auf einen Boss wie Artorias. Sein Design und sein Moveset war klasse.



Ich mochte den Fume Knight an sich auch. Der war mal wieder so richtig schwer und nicht so wie viele andere DS2 Bosse oder Feinde einfach nur nervig schwer (z.B. weils zwei sind...). Auch wenn er für meinen Geschmack ein bisserl zu OP war, weil ein Hit 90% meiner HP abgezogen hat und selbst die dickste Rüstung die ich hatte mich mit zwei schlägen hat sterben lassen... (bin letztendlich fast nackt rein glaub ich) Aber nach gefühlt 100 Versuchen konnte ich sein Moveset irgendwann auswendig und perfekt allem ausweichen 

Artorias war schon auch klasse, aber für den hab ich auch ne ganze Weile gebraucht (vorallem im NG+) und ständig das hinrennen hat genervt


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Hast recht sind 6% nicht 5, kleiner Tippfehler. Aber dann scheint es anscheinend keinen Unterschied zu machen ob man jetzt 1 oder alle 3 Spiele hat.

PS: Geht mal zum Fumeknight mit irgendeinem stück von Velstads Rüstung  das wird ein Heidenspass, so kann man Hosts gewaltig nerven


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2016)

True Colors^^
Dark Souls III - True Colors of Darkness - YouTube
New Dark Souls III trailer - Gamersyde
OMG From lass mich endlich zocken.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Februar 2016)

achtet mal auf das Geräusch wenn der Held mit dem Schwert einen Treffer landet... dieses "slash" ist Musik in meinen Ohren


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Februar 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Hast recht sind 6% nicht 5, kleiner Tippfehler. Aber dann scheint es anscheinend keinen Unterschied zu machen ob man jetzt 1 oder alle 3 Spiele hat.



War auch nicht anders angekündigt.
Man wollte jedem der eines der beiden Vorgängergames oder eben Beide in der Bibliothek hat, diesen Rabatt gewähren. Es summiert sich aber nicht auf.

Bezüglich des DS1 Laberthreads. Wann in einem Thread die letzte Antwort war, ist ziemlich egal. Sobald jemand postet schauen auch wieder Leute rein.
Es werden hier oft Threads ausgegraben die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Wenn die Leute am Thema interessiert sind, wird auch wieder gepostet


----------



## saphira33 (24. Februar 2016)

Kommt immer drauf an, ich gehe immer über meine eigenen Beiträge hier in das Thema rein weil es eben schneller geht. So sehe ich nicht ob jemand mal wieder was im DkS1 gepostet hat. Das checke ich höchstens alle 3 Monate.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2016)

Hier ein paar Screenshots vom neusten Trailer:

Dark Souls 3 True Colors Trailer Screens - Album on Imgur


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

Sieht cool aus!  Das wird echt geil! Hoffentlich.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> achtet mal auf das Geräusch wenn der Held mit dem Schwert einen Treffer landet... dieses "slash" ist Musik in meinen Ohren



Die "True Colors" Mukke im Trailer ist aber schon etwas merkwürdig/ungewohnt.^^


----------



## WoNkA253 (26. Februar 2016)

Naja ich find die Mukke ziemlich passend gewählt 
Hab schon dezent Gänsehaut gehabt bei dem Trailer


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2016)

Schade, dass ich so ne No-Trailer-Politik habe bei Filmen/Games die ich sehnsüchtig erwarte! Aber nur so bekommt man das volle Erlebnis ab, ohne auch nur den Hauch von Spoiler oder Erwartung an das Spiel zu haben


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

Ich kuck die Trailers und Videos auch nicht wirklich. Will mich ja nicht spoilern!


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2016)

Ich vermute wenn man alle Gameplay Videos und Trailer gesehen hat, kennt man 1% vom Spiel.^^
Was ich aber bisschen blöd finde, das man auch immer wieder Bosse in die Videos steckt. Das muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

Jo, das mit den Bossen nervt mich auch. Deswegen kuck ich das auch nicht mehr so.


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

Slashy Souls

Dark Souls 3: Trailer zum mobilen Spin-off Slashy Souls

Schade, gibts nicht für Windoof Phone.


----------



## Booman90 (1. März 2016)

Hat jmd ne Ahnung warum bai amazon die normale Edition 60€ und die Apocalypse mit Metal Case und OST 55€ kostet?


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2016)

Gameplay und Screenshots.
>> Dark Souls 3: Zahlreiche Screenshots und umfangreiche Gameplayvideos by play3.de

Dark Souls 3: Eigentlich ist doch Weihnachten die Best-of-Zeit • Eurogamer.de

Dark Souls 3 angespielt: Miyazakis todliches Abschlusskonzert - Golem.de

Dark Souls 3 - Was man erwarten darf. Und was nicht. - GameStar


----------



## Booman90 (2. März 2016)

Ich werd ne menge Selbstbeherrschung brauchen, um mich nicht zu sehr nach dem release in Japan zu spoilern.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich werd ne menge Selbstbeherrschung brauchen, um mich nicht zu sehr nach dem release in Japan zu spoilern.



Ja das macht mir auch Sorgen, wenn die Japaner in 3 Wochen los legen, und im Netz zig LPs zu finden sind.
YT ist ja seit gestern schon voll mit Gameplay. Namhafte Spieler (Pietsmiet, Bruugar, Vaati, Peeve, Oroboro, Lobos uvm) konnten DS3 ca 3h anzocken, und durften ca 45min davon online stellen.

Am besten wären keinerlei Videos und keine Japaner die 3 Wochen vorher ran dürfen. Dann käm ich auch nicht in Versuchung.^^


----------



## Booman90 (2. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das macht mir auch Sorgen, wenn die Japaner in 3 Wochen los legen, und im Netz zig LPs zu finden sind.
> YT ist ja seit gestern schon voll mit Gameplay. Namhafte Spieler (Pietsmiet, Bruugar, Vaati, Peeve, Oroboro, Lobos uvm) konnten DS3 ca 3h anzocken, und durften ca 45min davon online stellen.
> 
> Am besten wären keinerlei Videos und keine Japaner die 3 Wochen vorher ran dürfen. Dann käm ich auch nicht in Versuchung.^^



Ja, hab mir gestern schon das Material von Lobos angeguckt, bin allerdings die letzten 20 minuten weggeratzt. Worüber ich ein wenig froh bin.  
Aber das was ich gesehen.... Ich will es jetzt sofort haben. :'( Und Goldstatus hat es bestimmt auch schon.^^


----------



## BabaYaga (2. März 2016)

Puh hab mir gerade ein Video von Gamestar angesehen, wo Tester das letztens 3h anspielen haben können.
Bin absolut begeistert.
Es geht vom Kampfsystem wie ich es mir gewünscht habe mehr in Richtung DS1 und nicht in Richtung Bloodborne.
Sprich nicht so Aggo gespielt, eher defensiv.
Die Areale sind auch eher wieder so verkettet wie in DS1 und nicht wie in DS2 wo das ja etwas daneben ging.
Wieder schön laaaange Abstände zwischen den Lagerfeuern damit es nicht langweilig wird 
Am Coolsten fand ich bisweilen die Bossfights die man schon zu sehen bekam.
Z.b ein Ritter der sich mitten im Fight plötzlich quasi transformiert hat und sich dadurch die Angriffsmuster komplett geändert haben hahaha.
Ich freu mich schon sooo aufs Sterben 

Ich denke mehr brauch ich mir im Vorfeld gar nicht ansehen. Vom Rest lasse ich mich überraschen gg


----------



## Booman90 (2. März 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es so, als hätten Demon Souls, Dark Souls und Bloodborne ein Baby, wobei nur das beste vererbt wurde.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2016)

Sogar die Gegner wurden aus Bloodborne in DS3 "vererbt"...


----------



## Kinguin (2. März 2016)

Das Leveldesign scheint mal wieder großartig zu sein.Mag sein,dass FS nicht die technisch/grafisch schönsten Spiele hervorbringt ,aber dafür ist der Rest einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Lee (2. März 2016)

Ich seh schon, ich sollte aufhören diesen Thread zu lesen 

12. April is echt doof als release... bis zum 11. ist vorlesungsfreie Zeit


----------



## BabaYaga (3. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Leveldesign scheint mal wieder großartig zu sein.Mag sein,dass FS nicht die technisch/grafisch schönsten Spiele hervorbringt ,aber dafür ist der Rest einfach nur der Hammer



Also ich bin zwar oft auch eine ziemilche Grafikhu*re aber die Spielerfahrung von DS1 damals hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, dass ich auch gerne mauf auf state of the art Optik verzichte, wenn das Gameplay passt.
Klar wärs toll wenn man die Optik noch etwas hochfahren könnte aber lieber so mit gutem Gameplay als wie die ganzen Außen Hui und innen Pfui Games, wo einem nach 2h schon langweilig ist.


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Leveldesign scheint mal wieder großartig zu sein.Mag sein,dass FS nicht die technisch/grafisch schönsten Spiele hervorbringt ,aber dafür ist der Rest einfach nur der Hammer



Sagen wir so, das Design im Allgemeinen wird sicherlich wieder erste Sahne.
Das Weltendesign könnte aber wieder dem von DS1 unterlegen. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund das die Welt überhaupt nicht zusammenhängen muss, da man wieder wie in DeS und BB ein Hub hat aus dem man in die Gebiete portet.



Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar oft auch eine ziemilche Grafikhu*re aber die Spielerfahrung von DS1 damals hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, dass ich auch gerne mauf auf starte of the art Optik verzichte, wenn das Gameplay passt.



Ich bin damals auf DS1 erst so richtig durch den PC-Port gestoßen.
Was hab ich mich damals über die mieße Grafik geärgert. Im Charaktermenü dachte ich schon mein Gott wie sieht das denn aus.
Ja und Dark Souls war es damals das mir den Grafik-"Nerd" austrieb. 
Mittlerweile finde ich die Souls Spiele wunderschön, da ich sie auf eine andere Weise betrachte (vorallem liegt mir das Art Design).


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

Ich fand die räudige Grafik von DS1 toll! Einfach weils zu dem räudigen Spiel gepasst hat.  Und das meine ich durchaus positiv!


----------



## BabaYaga (3. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin damals auf DS1 erst so richtig durch den PC-Port gestoßen.
> Was hab ich mich damals über die mieße Grafik geärgert. Im Charaktermenü dachte ich schon mein Gott wie sieht das denn aus.
> Ja und Dark Souls war es damals das mir den Grafik-"Nerd" austrieb.
> Mittlerweile finde ich die Souls Spiele wunderschön, da ich sie auf eine andere Weise betrachte (vorallem liegt mir das Art Design).



Haha ich ja ebenso. Dachte mir anfangs nur OMG meine AUGEN lol und irgendwie alles so albacken.
Mein erster Versuch ging sowieso in die Hose, war komplett frustriert und hab mich einfach über alles und jeden in dem Spiel geärgert. Hauptsächlich aber über meine eigene Unfähigkeit.
Erster 2 Jahre später oder so überkam  mich der Drang das Ding wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen und er hat mich nicht mehr losgelassen, bis ich das Ding durch hatte 
...und ja es ist eigentlich wunderhübsch aber eben im Souls-Stil und das Art-Design da müssen wir ohnehin nicht drüber streiten 

Oh Mann jetzt tauchen überall auf YT so Videos auf von einer offenbaren Anspielsession von DS3 am letzten WE oder so. Da sind die kompletten ersten Kapitel inkl. Bosse enthalten.
Ne ne ich gugg mir das nicht an. Neiiin 

P.s.: Ich habe gerade bei der 4Players Preview gelesen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad für diese Preview-Version absichtlich gesenkt wurde, damit auch ja jeder Heinz & Kunz diese ersten Gebiete abklappern kann um darüber zu berichten. Offenbar gibt es jetzt Moves die an Waffen gekoppelt sind, deren Einsatz beim finalen Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr wichtig werden dürfte. Boaaah jetzt bin ich erst recht wieder gespannt haha


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. März 2016)

Oh wie fein ... ein netter DS Thread.. hier bleib ich. 
Freu mich auch schon sehr auf das Spiel und hoffe ebenfalls daß es wieder mehr in Richtung DS1 gehen wird.
Die Videos zeigen aber ja schon viel gutes .. schnelleres Gameplay aus Bloodborne auch ein wenig eingefügt. Ich denke man kann gespannt sein 

Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht sind die Systemanforderungen von "mindestens" 8GB Ram .. 
Meint ihr daß man mit 8GB zu wenig haben wird ?


----------



## efdev (9. März 2016)

Bin mal auf die Steuerung gespannt für mich wohl Todesursache nummer eins -> miese Steuerung trotz Controller in DS2 zwar besser aber nicht Optimal 
Wird wohl für mich auch einer der wenigen Pflichtkäufe dieses Jahr


----------



## BabaYaga (10. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht sind die Systemanforderungen von "mindestens" 8GB Ram ..
> Meint ihr daß man mit 8GB zu wenig haben wird ?



Sofern sie den Port nicht verhunzt haben und der irgendwie unnötig Ram frisst, solltest du mit 8GB eigentlich keine Probleme haben.
Das Spiel sieht optisch ziemlich ähnlich aus wie sein Vorgänger und auch die "empfohlenen" Anforderungen sind bis auf den Speicherplatz quasi ident.
Dark Souls 3: Systemanforderungen bleiben nahezu unverandert zum Vorganger

Je nachdem was du sonst so zockst, kann es zukünftig aber schon Sinn machen auf 16GB aufzustocken.
Vor allem wenn man mit Auflösungen jenseits von FullHD zockt und auch sonst gerne mal die Regler auf Anschlag fährt, sind 8GB in aktuellen Games ziemlich schnell futsch.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Sofern sie den Port nicht verhunzt haben und der irgendwie unnötig Ram frisst, solltest du mit 8GB eigentlich keine Probleme haben.
> Das Spiel sieht optisch ziemlich ähnlich aus wie sein Vorgänger und auch die "empfohlenen" Anforderungen sind bis auf den Speicherplatz quasi ident.
> Dark Souls 3: Systemanforderungen bleiben nahezu unverandert zum Vorganger
> 
> ...



Hey.. Danke für die Antwort.  
Ich zocke grundsätzlich auf Full HD und merke aber selber daß 8GB mittlerweile ein wenig knapp werden aber "eigentlich" immer noch ausreichend sind wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig Browserfenster offen habe und einiges anderes nebenbei.
Aber der Ram kostet ja momentan nicht wirklich viel.. daher werd ich wohl auf jeden Fall aufrüsten in nächster Zeit. ob nun 1600er oder 2400er Speicher - Die Preise sind ja alle gleichauf fast gleichauf ^^

Bin gerade jetzt am überlegen ob ich noch in eine neue Grafikkarte investiere .. GTX970 .. oder ob ich noch warte bis MItte des Jahres. Meine 670 reicht seit längerer Zeit schon nicht mehr 
Für Dark Souls wird die 670 locker ausreichen .. das ist mir klar


----------



## Nathenhale (10. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hey.. Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich zocke grundsätzlich auf Full HD und merke aber selber daß 8GB mittlerweile ein wenig knapp werden aber "eigentlich" immer noch ausreichend sind wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig Browserfenster offen habe und einiges anderes nebenbei.
> Aber der Ram kostet ja momentan nicht wirklich viel.. daher werd ich wohl auf jeden Fall aufrüsten in nächster Zeit. ob nun 1600er oder 2400er Speicher - Die Preise sind ja alle gleichauf fast gleichauf ^^
> 
> ...



Also zum Thema Ram wenn er nicht wirklich mehr Kostet nimm den 2400 wenn doch 1600 reicht massig . Bitte wenn du kein G-Sync Monitor hast nimm die 390 die ist einfach der besser Deal . Das beweist jeder Benchmark , es gibt aber eine ausnahme wenn du die Features von NVidia nutzen willst dann musst du leider eine NV Karte nehmen und nein ich bin kein AMD Fan sollte man an meinen System sehen.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. März 2016)

Noch eine Frage weis wer wo man die Prestige Edition noch herbekommt ohne 800 Euro dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Ram wenn er nicht wirklich mehr Kostet nimm den 2400 wenn doch 1600 reicht massig . Bitte wenn du kein G-Sync Monitor hast nimm die 390 die ist einfach der besser Deal . Das beweist jeder Benchmark , es gibt aber eine ausnahme wenn du die Features von NVidia nutzen willst dann musst du leider eine NV Karte nehmen und nein ich bin kein AMD Fan sollte man an meinen System sehen.



Der Stromverbrauch und die hohen Temperaturen schrecken mich ein wenig ab leider. Bei den Nvidia Features hast Du Recht.. die mag ich schon sehr 
Hab in den letzten 20 Jahhren einiges an Grafikkarten gehabt .. viel Nvidia aber auch AMD / ATI .. und leider bin ich mit allen (Ausnahme XT 1800) auf die Nase gefallen was AMD / ATI angeht.. seien es nun Treiber oder Performance Probleme 
Ich bin auch kein grüner Fanboy und verteufel die Roten .. aber wenn man immer wieder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat dann stellt sich ein gewisser Unmut ein ^^

Und die Frage ist halt einfach ob es sich noch lohnt für vielleicht sogar nur 4-5 Monate ..keine Ahnung wie fix sie nun sind un die neuen Karten auf den Markt schmeißen. Gerüchte sagen ja das es im Juni soweit sein soll.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2016)

Tja, womöglich ist DS3 doch nicht das Ende der Souls Reihe.
Dark Souls 3: Die Geschichte konnte weitergehen


----------



## Artschie321 (10. März 2016)

> "Eine interessante Geschichte führt zu einer anderen Geschichte… Ich freue mich deshalb zu erfahren, was die Fans über Dark Souls 3 denken."



Hört sich für mich so an als würde man Spin Off's oder ähnliches Planen.


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2016)

In ein paar Jahren gerne wieder,aber nach DS3 habe ich erstmal genug vom Setting.Ich bin dafür,dass sich FS von der Marke löst,und was Neues versucht.


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren gerne wieder,aber nach DS3 habe ich erstmal genug vom Setting.Ich bin dafür,dass sich FS von der Marke löst,und was Neues versucht.



Ich wäre erst einmal dafür das Bloodborne für den PC Kommt, was aber wahrscheinlich nie passieren wird.
Denn ich habe keine PS4 und werde mir auch keine holen, zumal Bloodborne wohl das einzige Spiel ist was mich für die Konsole interessiert und ich alle anderen lieber auf dem PC spiele.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich wäre erst einmal dafür das Bloodborne für den PC Kommt, was aber wahrscheinlich nie passieren wird.
> Denn ich habe keine PS4 und werde mir auch keine holen, zumal Bloodborne wohl das einzige Spiel ist was mich für die Konsole interessiert und ich alle anderen lieber auf dem PC spiele.



Ich muss sagen daß Bloodborne ganz "nett" war. Hab es selber nicht gespielt, jedoch komplett zugeschaut.
Das Setting war ok .. aber für mich hat es einfach nicht den Charme von Dark Souls erreicht


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich wäre erst einmal dafür das Bloodborne für den PC Kommt, was aber wahrscheinlich nie passieren wird.
> Denn ich habe keine PS4 und werde mir auch keine holen, zumal Bloodborne wohl das einzige Spiel ist was mich für die Konsole interessiert und ich alle anderen lieber auf dem PC spiele.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen,für 1-2 Titel lohnt sich eine extra Plattform imo auch überhaupt nicht.
Ich fand Bloodborne btw klasse,hat etwas Frisches einfach durch das Setting sowie das schnellere Gameplay.Konnte mich aber im Endgame nicht ganz so sehr begeistern wie DarkSouls.

@ Kirby 
Mir fehlt immer die Motivation anderen Leuten lange beim Spielen zuzuschauen ,entweder ich spiele selber oder gar nicht.^^ Dadurch hat man einfach mehr vom Spiel.


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen daß Bloodborne ganz "nett" war. Hab es selber nicht gespielt, jedoch komplett zugeschaut.
> Das Setting war ok .. aber für mich hat es einfach nicht den Charme von Dark Souls erreicht



Ich hab einem Kumpel auf der PS4 zuschauen dürfen und hatte Blut geleckt  
Durch zuschauen wie jemand spielt, will man es oft lieber selbst spielen und am besten auch besitzen.
Oder man mag es gar nicht und will es daher auch gar nicht, wäre die zweite Möglichkeit.
Ich persönlich mag es besitzen, könnte es aber ohne PS4 nicht spielen und für 1 Spiellohnt sich ja eine PS4 ja wirklich nicht.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen,für 1-2 Titel lohnt sich eine extra Plattform imo auch überhaupt nicht.
> Ich fand Bloodborne btw klasse,hat etwas Frisches einfach durch das Setting sowie das schnellere Gameplay.Konnte mich aber im Endgame nicht ganz so sehr begeistern wie DarkSouls.



Wie man an meienr Signatur sieht, ist mein PC für eine Weile (hoffentlich) gut genug für alle neuen Spiele für die nächsten 2 Jahre, zumindest in Full HD und mit Mittlerer Grafik vielleicht sogar für 3 Jahre +.
Und wäre wenn die Konsolenentwicklung so weiter geht, wahrscheinlich dann noch immer besser als die neue Konsolengeneration, wo die dann wieder eine neue Konsole kaufen müssen und ich vielleicht eine neue Grafikkarte 

Aber ich will jetzt ja nicht Konsolen vs PC Vergleiche ziehen, es ist wie du sagst. Es lohnt sich nicht eine 2. Plattform für 1 Spiel zu kaufen. Sonst hätte ich ja auch eine Xbox + Xbox 360 + Xbox One für alle Halo Teile.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Ja.. ich spiele auch lieber selber als zuzuschauen .. aber wie ihr schon sagt: Eine PS4 nur wegen 1nem Spiel kaufen muss nicht sein ^^
Zudem spiele ich auch sehr ungern auf 30FPS ^^


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Wie man an meienr Signatur sieht, ist mein PC für eine Weile (hoffentlich) gut genug für alle neuen Spiele für die nächsten 2 Jahre, zumindest in Full HD und mit Mittlerer Grafik vielleicht sogar für 3 Jahre +..



Natürlich reicht dein PC für die nächsten paar Jahre. ^^Außer man hat sehr extreme Ansprüche und will immer jeden neusten Grafikkracher in Ultra,AA+60fps  konstant,1440p und höher spielen. Aber sonst würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.Und selbst wenn nicht,einfach Grafikkarte tauschen,so hatte ich es vorgehabt mit meinem Rechner.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht dein PC für die nächsten paar Jahre. ^^Außer man hat sehr extreme Ansprüche und will immer jeden neusten Grafikkracher in Ultra,AA+60fps  konstant,1440p und höher spielen. Aber sonst würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.Und selbst wenn nicht,einfach Grafikkarte tauschen,so hatte ich es vorgehabt mit meinem Rechner.



Na ich denke mit einer 980 kommst Du noch eine Weile hin  ausser die zukünftigen Spiele erfordern ein hohes Maß an Vram oder die 9xx Serie kommt mit DX12 nicht klar ^^


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Na ich denke mit einer 980 kommst Du noch eine Weile hin  ausser die zukünftigen Spiele erfordern ein hohes Maß an Vram oder die 9xx Serie kommt mit DX12 nicht klar ^^



Naja bei der 7xx/r9 2xx Reihe hat man auch 2013 gesagt, die reichen für 1440p und mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr der Fall.Dann kam die 9xx Reihe und dann hieß es jetzt ist WQHD der neue Standard,nur kommt meine 980 schon bei FHD an ihre Grenzen.^^ Ich mache mir aber keine Sorgen,das Ganze ist eh relativ.Ich brauche zB keine Ultra Details zwingend,spiele fast immer vor dem TV  und sitze dementsprechend weiter weg.Da fällt das einfach nicht auf.

PS: wir gehen bisschen sehr ins OT,wir sollten es lieber lassen. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2016)

Bin zwar nie von was anderem ausgegangen, aber hier bitte.
Dark Souls 3 will support 60fps on PC - NeoGAF


----------



## Lee (10. März 2016)

Mir haben die 30fps von DS1 gefallen, aber ich glaub ich bin damit eher allein


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Mir haben die 30fps von DS1 gefallen, aber ich glaub ich bin damit eher allein



Es gab doch einen Fix damit du auf 60FPS spielen konntest ^^


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin zwar nie von was anderem ausgegangen, aber hier bitte.
> Dark Souls 3 will support 60fps on PC - NeoGAF



Wäre auch komisch gewesen wenn nicht.
Die Dark Souls Reihe hat sich auf dem PC am Besten verkauft.


----------



## Kinguin (10. März 2016)

Um etwas Sinnvolles im Thread  zu posten:
Dark Souls 3: Pyromant, Bettler, Zauberer und Assassine in Gameplay-Videos - NETZWELT

Nur noch einen Monat Leute,dann heißt es wieder sterben. ^^ Gut,dass ich dann Ferien habe,so kann ich mich voll und ganz meinem 1.Spielehightlight 2016 widmen.


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

Hoffentlich gibt es wieder einen DeathCounter wie in DS2 ich fand das nach ein paar Tagen echt prima wie die zahl immer weiter stieg


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Um etwas Sinnvolles im Thread  zu posten:
> Dark Souls 3: Pyromant, Bettler, Zauberer und Assassine in Gameplay-Videos - NETZWELT



Ich werd vermutlich mit dem Assassinen starten. Dex Build mit Estoc auf leisen Sohlen, genau mein Style.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (11. März 2016)

Scheinbar skalieren Waffen die auf einen elementaran Pfad aufgewertet werden auch nicht mehr. Also braucht man bspw nicht mehr unnötig Punkte in Faith packen um ordentlichen Schaden aus einer Blitzwaffe zu bekommen, sondern man hat wieder das System von DS1 verwendet. Richtig gut! 

Ich hoffe das Waffen auch wieder ihre Statuseffekte behalten wenn man sie mit einem Element aufwertet. Blitz Uchigatana in DS1 hat im PVE echt Spaß gemacht.
Mal sehen ob es auch wieder etwas wie den Chaos Upgradepfad geben wird und wir die Rückkehr der Legende erleben werden


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Scheinbar skalieren Waffen die auf einen elementaran Pfad aufgewertet werden auch nicht mehr. Also braucht man bspw nicht mehr unnötig Punkte in Faith packen um ordentlichen Schaden aus einer Blitzwaffe zu bekommen, sondern man hat wieder das System von DS1 verwendet. Richtig gut!



Ich habe zwar auch gerne mit nem Blitz-Uchi etc gespielt, aber am Ende hatte man doch sehr das Nachsehen gegen eine +15 Waffe mit schöner Skalierung.
Aber es ist schon praktisch das man jetzt wieder alle Elementarwaffen upgraden kann, ohne in Attribute skillen zu müssen die man eigentlich nicht will.

Resistenzen sind (wenn ich das in einem Video richtig verstanden habe) jetzt an diverse Attribute gekoppelt.
Also zB Blutung per Dex, Fluch per Str usw.


----------



## Artschie321 (11. März 2016)

Ja ich hab neulich ein Video von LobosJr gesehen, dort hat der das auch kurz vorgestellt. Ich bin echt gespannt was das für auswirkungen im Spiel haben wird.
Bis jetzt habe ich mir um Resistenzen nie gedanken gemacht weils immer Rüstungen gab die immer das konnten, was ich grade brauchte^^

Fürs erste scheint jetzt aber ein Quality Build sinnvoll um eine ausgewogene Abwehr gegen diverse Effekte zu haben.
Obwohl ich diesmal dazu geneigt bin auch mit einem Dex Build zu starten.^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich mir um Resistenzen nie gedanken gemacht weils immer Rüstungen gab die immer das konnten, was ich grade brauchte



Ich nehme mal stark an es wird nachwievor Rüstungen und/oder Ringe geben mit denen man Resistenzen pushen kann. Die Skalierung über die Attribute sehe ich hier nur als kleinen Bonus an.
Genau so hoffe ich auf einen Schlangenring (oä). Hab keine Lust extra Glück zu pushen. 
Wobei, die rosted coins gibts ja auch noch.



> Fürs erste scheint jetzt aber ein Quality Build sinnvoll um eine ausgewogene Abwehr gegen diverse Effekte zu haben.



Ich würde sagen ein Quality Build ist sinnvoll um gleich mehrere Waffen zu tesen.
Pfeiff auf die Resis.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (11. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal stark an es wird nachwievor Rüstungen und/oder Ringe geben mit denen man Resistenzen pushen kann. Die Skalierung über die Attribute sehe ich hier nur als kleinen Bonus an.
> Genau so hoffe ich auf einen Schlangenring (oä). Hab keine Lust extra Glück zu pushen.
> Wobei, die rosted coins gibts ja auch noch.



Schlangenring muss dabei sein. Ich habe im ersten mal versucht das Silverknight Straightsword ohne Ring zu farmen und das hat echt ewig gedauert. Punkte in Glück würde ich auch erst ab NG+ investieren wollen glaube ich.
Für den ersten durchlauf wäre mir da jedes Level zu schade welches sich nicht direkt auf meine LP oder meinen Damage auswirkt^^

Aber bei Ringen sprichst du auch schon was wichtiges an.^^ Ist schon bekannt wieviel Ringslots es geben wird?



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ein Quality Build ist sinnvoll um gleich mehrere Waffen zu tesen.
> Pfeiff auf die Resis.^^



Ja eigentlich hast du recht. Bei Dark Souls ist es eh immer besser sich um sowas erstmal keine Gedanken zu machen und das Spiel auf seine eigene Art zu erleben.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage weis wer wo man die Prestige Edition noch herbekommt ohne 800 Euro dafür zu bezahlen.



Die war in Minuten ausverkauft, noch bevor sie offiziell angekündigt war.
Der Preis wird hier eher steigen als fallen, da das wirklich ein seltenes Sammlerstück ist und wie wir ja mittlerweile alle wissen, wird das Zeug fast nur noch von Leuten aufgekauft, um es dann im Anschluss gleich noch teurer zu verkaufen. Als Fan schaust du da leider echt in die Röhre bzw. wirst nur abgezockt von denen.

Es sind selbst normale limitierte CEs schon immer schwerer zu bekommen, wenn man nicht am Ankündigungstag sofort bestellt :/


----------



## Lee (11. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Es gab doch einen Fix damit du auf 60FPS spielen konntest ^^



Ja, aber den hab ich nicht genutzt. Ich mochte eben genau dieses träge 30fps spielgefühl. Ich find das hat zum Spiel gepasst. DS2 war mir teilweise zu hektisch!


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, aber den hab ich nicht genutzt. Ich mochte eben genau dieses träge 30fps spielgefühl. Ich find das hat zum Spiel gepasst. DS2 war mir teilweise zu hektisch!



Ging, oder geht mir genauso.


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, aber den hab ich nicht genutzt. Ich mochte eben genau dieses träge 30fps spielgefühl. Ich find das hat zum Spiel gepasst. DS2 war mir teilweise zu hektisch!



Dann wird dir DS 3 aber noch hektischer vorkommen den bisher gezeigten Spielszenen nach .. da es teilweise so schnell ausschaut wie Bloodborne


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Dann wird dir DS 3 aber noch hektischer vorkommen den bisher gezeigten Spielszenen nach .. da es teilweise so schnell ausschaut wie Bloodborne



Ja es hat BB DNA.
Dark Souls 3 bow combat gameplay - GIF on Imgur


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. März 2016)

Oh man .. ich mag nicht mehr warten .. *lechz* 
Hoffentlich viele viele Stunden Spaß und Frust ^^


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Oh man .. ich mag nicht mehr warten .. *lechz*
> Hoffentlich viele viele Stunden Spaß und Frust ^^



Ich tendiere zu viel Frust, weil alles noch neu und unbekannt man kann noch keinen Fragen da hat man noch Angst vor jeder Ecke .


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu viel Frust, weil alles noch neu und unbekannt man kann noch keinen Fragen da hat man noch Angst vor jeder Ecke .



Und genau das macht Dark Souls ja auch aus.. 
Ich finde viele Spiele heutzutage einfach zu leicht.. und die Dark Souls Reihe ist wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. März 2016)

Ich bin ziemlich gespannt, wie mir diese Geschwindigkeitsänderung zusagen wird.
An DS1 mochte ich zwar irgendwie diese taktischen aber eher ruhigeren Kämpfe. Habe mich aber oft gefragt, wie das wohl aussehen würde, wenn man den Speed etwas hochdrehen würde.
Bloodborne und DS2 hab ich nie gespielt. Na das kann was werden 

Ahja ein Freund von mir, der die Souls Spiele bis jetzt nur vom Hörensagen kannte, war so angetan von meinen Erzählungen zum ersten Teil, dass er ihn sich jetzt selbst gekauft hat.
Er hat ja generell immer eine sehr große Klappe. Da kamen so Sätze wie: Ach komm so schwer kann das doch nicht sein. Ich spiel das an einem Tag durch ohne zu sterben etc!
Genau 30 Minuten war im Spiel bis er fluchend den Controller zur Seite geworfen hat. "WAAAAAAH DUMMES SPIEL. Ich zuck aus. Ich schei** drauf."


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. März 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich gespannt, wie mir diese Geschwindigkeitsänderung zusagen wird.
> An DS1 mochte ich zwar irgendwie diese taktischen aber eher ruhigeren Kämpfe. Habe mich aber oft gefragt, wie das wohl aussehen würde, wenn man den Speed etwas hochdrehen würde.
> Bloodborne und DS2 hab ich nie gespielt. Na das kann was werden
> 
> ...



 Nach 30min schon ? 
Dann sollte er nicht weiter spielen 
Nach Ornstein und Smough hätte er keinen Controller mehr


----------



## Lee (13. März 2016)

Ich fand den Frust anfangs deutlich schlimmer 

Und wegen der Speed-Debatte: Zwar mochte ich den ruhigen Stil von DS1 lieber als den schnellen von DS2, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ich den schnelleren nicht trotdem mag 
N Burger mit doppelt fleisch ist mir lieber als ein einfacher, aber der einfache ist trotzdem gut


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Dann wird dir DS 3 aber noch hektischer vorkommen den bisher gezeigten Spielszenen nach .. da es teilweise so schnell ausschaut wie Bloodborne




Es schaut nicht nur so aus, es ist so. Da ja auch die Gegnertypen zum Teil von BB übernommen wurden.


----------



## Kirby01978 (14. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es schaut nicht nur so aus, es ist so. Da ja auch die Gegnertypen zum Teil von BB übernommen wurden.



Sie hatten ja auch angekündigt daß der Spielstil schneller wird.. eine Mischung aus Dark Souls 1 und Bloodborne. Nicht ganz so schnell wie BB aber auch nicht so langsam wie die DS Vorgänger


----------



## Placebo (14. März 2016)

Anscheinend haben sie die Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu den vorher spielbaren Demos aber schon nach unten geschraubt. Ganz so schnell wird es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben sie die Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu den vorher spielbaren Demos aber schon nach unten geschraubt. Ganz so schnell wird es dann doch nicht.



Meinst du Veränderungen vom damaligen Networktest hin zur Anspielversion der Youtuber Anfang März?
Oder hat man nach der Anspielversion vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen nochmal was verändert für die Final (von dem man jetzt schon wüsste)?


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Nach 30min schon ?
> Dann sollte er nicht weiter spielen
> Nach Ornstein und Smough hätte er keinen Controller mehr



Ja ja diese 2 Arsch.....  aber ohnewitz gegen Demon Souls ist Darksouls ein Witz meine güte das waren mal gegener die haben dich so richtig Hart Penetriert. Und ich habe zuvor DS1 gezockt und dachte dann das wird easy kenne ich ja mehr oder weniger ja schon alles. Nen scheis wurde das leicht. Bekommst erstmal im Tutorial nen Boss vorgesetzt.Ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Bossen die man nur an Bestimmten stellen treffen konnte. Und jeder seine eigene Taktik benötigt. Ach Demon Souls ich will dich wieder haben nur in schöner und ohne Framraten einbrüche.


----------



## Kirby01978 (15. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ja ja diese 2 Arsch.....  aber ohnewitz gegen Demon Souls ist Darksouls ein Witz meine güte das waren mal gegener die haben dich so richtig Hart Penetriert. Und ich habe zuvor DS1 gezockt und dachte dann das wird easy kenne ich ja mehr oder weniger ja schon alles. Nen scheis wurde das leicht. Bekommst erstmal im Tutorial nen Boss vorgesetzt.Ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Bossen die man nur an Bestimmten stellen treffen konnte. Und jeder seine eigene Taktik benötigt. Ach Demon Souls ich will dich wieder haben nur in schöner und ohne Framraten einbrüche.



In DS 1 hattest ja auch ein Boss im Tutorial ^^


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> In DS 1 hattest ja auch ein Boss im Tutorial ^^


Ah ok welchen? Mein Hirn ist wie eine Käse mit löchern.


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

Ah das Viech war das . Ok danke for dem sind die meisten ja weggerannt deswegen hatte ich den nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich habe ihn Nartürlich gekilled


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

Der Tut Boss in DS1 ist nach Sprungattacke ja mit 3-5 Schlägen down.
Da war der Tut Boss in DeS ne ganze andere Nummer.

Ich muss auch sagen das DeS schwieriger war. Vorallem wenn man eine etwas dunklere Welttendenz hatte, haben die Gegner übelst Damage ausgeteilt.

Ich hab mal irgendwo eine Umfrage gesehen, und dort wurde gefragt was man schwerer fand, DeS oder DkS.
Die Umfrage war sogar ziemlich ausgeglichen. Manche sagen halt das DeS wegen seiner vielen Heilkräuter einfach zu gestalten sei.


----------



## Lee (15. März 2016)

Ich finde die Dark Souls Teile waren das Tutorial für Demon's Souls. Und in alter Souls manier wurde das Tutorial als Standalone Game Jahre nach dem Spiel released 

DeS ist wirklich deutlich härter als Dark Souls. Die Gegner sind stärker und "skalieren" (die Skellete im Windtempel!) nicht so wirklich mit dem eigenen Spielfortschritt. Dazu gibts nich an jeder Ecke ein Bonfire, sondern allenfalls mal ne Abkürzung, aber an sich muss man immer das ganze Level von neuem beginnen. Dafür sind die Bosse fast alle leichter (außer der Maneater Gargoyle oder wie der heißt ). Leichter, aber deutlich interessanter designed 

Ja, ich wünsch mir auch ein zweites Demon's Souls! Aber den Nerv das nochmal zu spielen hab ich nicht, dafür war es echt zu abgefuckt.


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Der Tut Boss in DS1 ist nach Sprungattacke ja mit 3-5 Schlägen down.
> Da war der Tut Boss in DeS ne ganze andere Nummer.
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen das DeS schwieriger war. Vorallem wenn man eine etwas dunklere Welttendenz hatte, haben die Gegner übelst Damage ausgeteilt.
> ...



Im lategame war Demon Souls Durch das farmen von Kreutern leichter außer die Special Bosse die waren Hart weil da manche richtig schnell und trotzdem schaden des Totest gemacht haben . Ach die  Welttendenz bis ich das gerafft habe das ging ne weile und dann erstmal das so zu schaffen das man dan  noch die zusatz sachen bekommen hat war schwer . Da waren die Secrets in DS1 leichter von DS2 reden wir garnicht die sind ja easy dagegen.


----------



## Goldini50 (15. März 2016)

Finde es alledings immer noch schade das die nicht vorhandeneKollision der Waffen der Gegner immer noch durch Wände geht, aber man selber abprallt und `ne kurze Cooldown hat .... zählt aber wahrscheinlich unter "Stilmittel" bei dem Game ;D


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dark Souls Teile waren das Tutorial für Demon's Souls. Und in alter Souls manier wurde das Tutorial als Standalone Game Jahre nach dem Spiel released
> 
> DeS ist wirklich deutlich härter als Dark Souls. Die Gegner sind stärker und "skalieren" (die Skellete im Windtempel!) nicht so wirklich mit dem eigenen Spielfortschritt. Dazu gibts nich an jeder Ecke ein Bonfire, sondern allenfalls mal ne Abkürzung, aber an sich muss man immer das ganze Level von neuem beginnen. Dafür sind die Bosse fast alle leichter (außer der Maneater Gargoyle oder wie der heißt ). Leichter, aber deutlich interessanter designed
> 
> Ja, ich wünsch mir auch ein zweites Demon's Souls! Aber den Nerv das nochmal zu spielen hab ich nicht, dafür war es echt zu abgefuckt.



Maneater Gargoyle diese verficktet Viecher die Haben einem immer versucht runter zu schmeißen. Meine Güte dachte nach dem ich den ersten low hatte das wars nen scheis da kommen wenn ich es noch im Kopf habe noch 2 weitere das waren pisser ohne Witz. Genau wie diese Scheis Magier davor meine Güte ich liebe DeS merke ich gerade.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Finde es alledings immer noch schade das die nicht vorhandeneKollision der Waffen der Gegner immer noch durch Wände geht, aber man selber abprallt und `ne kurze Cooldown hat .... zählt aber wahrscheinlich unter "Stilmittel" bei dem Game ;D



Gerade solche Kleinigkeiten regen mich am meisten auf wenn ich daran sterbe


----------



## Artschie321 (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Gerade solche Kleinigkeiten regen mich am meisten auf wenn ich daran sterbe



Beim Capra Demon immer und immer wieder wenn ich ich ollen Köter legen will xD


----------



## Lee (15. März 2016)

It's only a feature to make the game more extreme!
DARK SOULS (Honest Game Trailers) - YouTube


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ich wünsch mir auch ein zweites Demon's Souls! Aber den Nerv das nochmal zu spielen hab ich nicht, dafür war es echt zu abgefuckt.



Also ich würde mir ein DeS Remaster glaub nicht mehr geben.
Und zwar gefällt mir die Welt von DeS nicht. Das Game ist so dermaßen deprimierend.
DkS hat schöne abwechslungsreiche Gebiete (Burg, Archive, Anor Londo, Aschesee, Wald etc).
In DeS ist irgendwie alles dunkel. Welt 1 und 4 sind noch iO, aber Welt 2, 3 und 5 waren imo der reinste Dreck.^^
Sowas würde ich nicht nochmal spielen wollen.
Ein DeS 2 sollte was das angeht etws andere Wege gehen.


----------



## Lee (15. März 2016)

Ein Remaster würd ich mir auch nicht geben. Hab ja schon NG+ nich mehr gepackt. Aber ich meine halt ein Spiel von der Qualität eines DeS, aber dafür etwas "freundlicher", DS1 mäßig. Aber vllt beglückt uns DS3 ja in die Richtung 

An DeS fand ich auch die Gesichter und Optik der Charaktere viel besser (klar, man war ja auch nicht ständig eine wandelnde Leiche ) und man konnte erstmals nen "hübschen" charakter machen. Außerdem sahen die Waffenanimationen viel besser aus, auch bei simplen Waffen.


----------



## Goldini50 (15. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das Game ist so dermaßen deprimierend.
> In DeS ist irgendwie alles dunkel. Welt 1 und 4 sind noch iO, aber Welt 2, 3 und 5 waren imo der reinste Dreck.^^



Muss bei "Dark" Souls nicht irgendwie alles "dark" sein  ?  Ich würde mir zwar auch mehr wünschen das man bei DS3 mehr bei "Tageslicht" kämpfen würde ...aber ich persönlich wäre auch schon zufrieden wenn 20 % des Gesamtspiels es nicht all zu duster sein würde.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Muss bei "Dark" Souls nicht irgendwie alles "dark" sein  ?  Ich würde mir zwar auch mehr wünschen das man bei DS3 mehr bei "Tageslicht" kämpfen würde ...aber ich persönlich wäre auch schon zufrieden wenn 20 % des Gesamtspiels es nicht all zu duster sein würde.



Nehmen wir Bloodborne. Das Spiel ist auch die meiste Zeit dunkel. Aber bei BB hat mich das irgendwie nie wirklich gestört.
Bei DeS hingegen gingen mir die Welten irgendwann richtig auf den Zeiger. Der Sumpf in Welt 5, dann diese Level in denen am Ende die Gargoyles kommen usw. Ich konnts irgendwann nicht mehr sehen.
Aber wie Lee schon schrieb hat DeS durchaus seine positiven Seiten gehabt, weswegen es in der Souls Community auch noch so viele Fans hat.


----------



## Artschie321 (15. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ein Remaster würd ich mir auch nicht geben. Hab ja schon NG+ nich mehr gepackt. Aber ich meine halt ein Spiel von der Qualität eines DeS, aber dafür etwas "freundlicher", DS1 mäßig. Aber vllt beglückt uns DS3 ja in die Richtung
> 
> An DeS fand ich auch die Gesichter und Optik der Charaktere viel besser (klar, man war ja auch nicht ständig eine wandelnde Leiche ) und man konnte erstmals nen "hübschen" charakter machen. Außerdem sahen die Waffenanimationen viel besser aus, auch bei simplen Waffen.



Es gab ja schon ein bisschen was vom Charakter Editor von DS3 zu sehen. Die Charaktere sehen diesmal scheinbar besser aus als in den Vorgängern. Mich hat das auch immer irgendwie gestört.^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. März 2016)

ich fand DeS großartig!
sicher hat es viele schwächen, aber hier hat mir Fromsoftware etwas gegeben was kein anderer Entwickler geschafft hat. Nämlich ein Spiel das mir nicht über die ganze Zeit vorkaut wie ich zu spielen habe um durch zu kommen.
Das Spiel ist jetzt gute 6 Jahre alt und hat immer noch mehr zu bieten wie jeglicher Schrott den wir ständig von EA und Ubisoft (sowie diverser anderer Studios) serviert bekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt gute 6 Jahre alt und hat immer noch mehr zu bieten wie jeglicher Schrott den wir ständig von EA und Ubisoft (sowie diverser anderer Studios) serviert bekommen.



DeS war auch in weiten Teilen fernab des Casualmarktes, ja auch im Vergleich zu DkS.
Man konnte nur x Sachen mit sich rum schleppen. Bei DkS kann man unendlich viel dabei haben.
In DeS gibt es derbe Charaktere die den Spielverlauf deutlich verändern können (Stichwort Yurt).
Das Farmen reiner Steine kann ein richtiger Grauss sein. Ich habe nicht selten in Foren gelesen "hat jemand einen reinen xxxStein, ich farme seit Tagen und bekomme keinen".
So gesehen hat man die Serie schon mehr an den Massenmarkt gebracht, in dem man es zugänglicher machte.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. März 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Nach 30min schon ?
> Dann sollte er nicht weiter spielen
> Nach Ornstein und Smough hätte er keinen Controller mehr



Das wiederum konnte ich nie nachvollziehen.
Ich hab auch anfangs (bei Spielbeginn von DS) wie Hölle geflucht aber Ornstein & Smough dann im ersten Anlauf weggefegt.
Gut war sicher auch etwas Glück dabei aber trotzdem war das Ganze dann natürlich für mich wesentlich weniger frustrierend als meine Anfangsstunden im Spiel 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht selten in Foren gelesen "hat jemand einen reinen xxxStein, ich farme seit Tagen und bekomme keinen".
> So gesehen hat man die Serie schon mehr an den Massenmarkt gebracht, in dem man es zugänglicher machte.



Wobei mich sowas ehrlich gesagt auch Nüsse interessieren würde.
Ich quäle und fluche mich zwar gerne durch knackige Games aber wirklich gefühlt tagelang farmen um irgendeinen Stein zu bekommen, von dem ich dann vermutlich sogar noch mehere brauche wäre mir massiv zu viel Zeitvergeudung. Bei aller Liebe zu einem Spiel. So viel Zeit möchte ich da echt nicht investieren. Vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dann überhaupt noch Spaß macht.


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

Für Achievement-Hunter ist das purer Genuss


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Wobei mich sowas ehrlich gesagt auch Nüsse interessieren würde.
> Ich quäle und fluche mich zwar gerne durch knackige Games aber wirklich gefühlt tagelang farmen um irgendeinen Stein zu bekommen, von dem ich dann vermutlich sogar noch mehere brauche wäre mir massiv zu viel Zeitvergeudung. Bei aller Liebe zu einem Spiel. So viel Zeit möchte ich da echt nicht investieren. Vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dann überhaupt noch Spaß macht.



Ich weis auch nicht mehr genau wie das ablief. Aber so ein reiner Stein ist ja nur dafür da, eine Waffe auf das Maximum zu bekommen. Davon braucht man im Normalfall ja auch nur einen.
Und es ist ja dir überlassen, ob du zB bei +9 aufhörst, oder eben farmst um auf +10 zu kommen.
Das war bei DeS eben schon etwas harter Tobak, da man am besten mit PBWT farmt, und da kassiert man ordentlich Haue.^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2016)

6 Builds vorgestellt: Achtung Spoiler (logischerweise)
6 of Dark Souls 3's Deadliest Looking Armor and Weapon Sets - YouTube

Und wieder erkennt man unverkennlich die Vermischung von Dark Souls und Bloodborne.


----------



## Goldini50 (17. März 2016)

Die Lanze und die beiden Katanas sind schon geil  


Spoiler



Hab gar nicht gewusst das es wieder  Mimics geben wird ..


----------



## BabaYaga (17. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht mehr genau wie das ablief. Aber so ein reiner Stein ist ja nur dafür da, eine Waffe auf das Maximum zu bekommen. Davon braucht man im Normalfall ja auch nur einen.
> Und es ist ja dir überlassen, ob du zB bei +9 aufhörst, oder eben farmst um auf +10 zu kommen.
> Das war bei DeS eben schon etwas harter Tobak, da man am besten mit PBWT farmt, und da kassiert man ordentlich Haue.^^



Aaaah du meinst vermutlich sowas Ähnliches wie bei DS die rote/blaue Scholle (Slab) die es ja inkl. DLC sogar nur 2x im ganzen Spieldurchlauf oder so gibt.
Bzw. bei irgendeiner Scholle war ja eine minimale Chance gegeben, dass sie bei den Skeleton-Rittern droppt und ich bin da echt auch mal Stunden das Gebiet abgelaufen und hab gefarmt wie ein Blöder um noch so ein Ding zu bekommen 
Aber auch da hab ich mich gefragt, was ich da eigentlich tue. Nur damit ich eine zusätzliche Waffe aufs Maximum skillen konnte, die ich dann eh nicht wirklich weiter verwendet habe lol.
Da ist aber sicherlich irgendein Achievement dahinter gesteckt, anders tu ich mir sowas auch nicht an und selbst da ist es fragwürdig


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Die Lanze und die beiden Katanas sind schon geil



Ja der Katana Build wird´s wohl wieder werden.

Man hat auch die Charge Attacke des Speers aus BB übernommen.
Die Attacke ist echt übel. Damit hast eine 3-5m Angriffsreichweite.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. März 2016)

hab mir gestern im PS store salt n sanctuary geholt. Eine Art jump n run nach DarkSouls Manier. 
soll wohl auch in kürze auf Steam erhältlich sein. Kann vielleicht für den ein oder anderen die Wartezeit auf DS3 versüßen


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

Dark Souls 3 - Countdown Ich schaue auch schon jede Stunde wie weit der Countdown ist xD


----------



## BabaYaga (18. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Dark Souls 3 - Countdown Ich schaue auch schon jede Stunde wie weit der Countdown ist xD



Hast du dich da mal einzutragen versucht?
Bei mir sagt er immer "please enter valid email" 
Hab schon verschiedene versucht, geht einfach nicht lol.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Das wiederum konnte ich nie nachvollziehen.
> Ich hab auch anfangs (bei Spielbeginn von DS) wie Hölle geflucht aber Ornstein & Smough dann im ersten Anlauf weggefegt.
> Gut war sicher auch etwas Glück dabei aber trotzdem war das Ganze dann natürlich für mich wesentlich weniger frustrierend als meine Anfangsstunden im Spiel
> 
> ...



An O+S hab ich mehrere Wochen festgehangen. Hab das auch nicht mit dem beschworenen Sonnenritter geschafft. Jedenfalls ja ich S dann im Rückwertsgang mit Pfeil und Bogen gekillt. Immer weggerannt, ein Schuss und wieder weggerannt. Anders hab ich das nicht geschafft.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. März 2016)

Ich hab immer versucht beide gut zu trennen und bin dann einfach auf Ornstein losgegangen. Immer schön rumgetänzelt wie ichs gelernt hab und dann eine in den Rücken geknallt.
Nachdem der weg war vom Fenster bin ich immer um irgendeine Säule rumgetanzt und Smough konnte mich mit seinem Hammer nicht erreichen. Bin immer solang rundherum bis er so eine starke Attacke gemacht hat wo ich kurz zurückweichen musste, dann nach vor gerollt, ihm eine drüber gebraten und das Ganze immer wieder von vorne. So konnte der mich dann im Endeffekt nicht mal treffen und ich dachte mir nur höööööö das war ja jetzt easy LOL.

Wobei die Hauptschwierigkeit bei dem Fight vermutlich darin besteht am Anfang irgendwie mit Beiden klar zu kommen und Smough als Zweiter Gegner wohl auch einfacher zu sein scheint als Big Ornstein.


----------



## Lee (18. März 2016)

Ich finde Ornstein und Smough eigentlich recht einfach. 

Den "Fehler" den in meinen Augen viele machen ist, zuerst Ornstein zu töten (wird wohl so empfholen). Smogh ist finde ich viel unberechenbarer und viel schwieriger zu blocken oder auszuweichen. Sich nicht von Ornstein treffen zu lassen ist hingegen ziemlich einfach und anfangs kann man auch alle seine Angriffe einfach blocken.


----------



## Artschie321 (21. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Den "Fehler" den in meinen Augen viele machen ist, zuerst Ornstein zu töten (wird wohl so empfholen). Smogh ist finde ich viel unberechenbarer und viel schwieriger zu blocken oder auszuweichen. Sich nicht von Ornstein treffen zu lassen ist hingegen ziemlich einfach und anfangs kann man auch alle seine Angriffe einfach blocken.



Ich zeihe es eiglt auch vor Smough als erstes zu legen.
Der hat eine recht lange Erholungsphase nach seinen Angriffen und ist damit in der ersten Phase des Kampfes für mich leichter zu treffen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2016)

Das kann doch nicht stimmen was PVP angeht.

https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4bgwkm/a_new_info_in_regard_to_matchmaking/


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. März 2016)

@ Rizzard
würde den Way of Blue / Sentinels irgendwie sinnlos machen
glaub kaum das das in Absicht steht.
mal abwarten wie es in knapp 3 Wochen aussieht

Hoffe mir bleibt als Anhänger der BoB der Spaß erhalten (ja sorrry, muss mich leider als Bösewicht outen )


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @ Rizzard
> würde den Way of Blue / Sentinels irgendwie sinnlos machen
> glaub kaum das das in Absicht steht.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gleich. Würde diesen Blue Eid doch überflüssig machen.
Für mich als PVE Spieler und gelegentlicher Boss-Aushelfer wäre das neue Sys nicht mal schlimm, aber PVPler wirds nicht freuen.
Naja mal abwarten, vielleicht steckt da noch mehr dahinter.

Das beim invaden jetzt die Waffenausbaustufe eine Rolle spielt hört sich erst mal interessant an.
Beim Koopen fände ich es hingegen störend.


----------



## Artschie321 (23. März 2016)

Hmm ich bin mal gespannt wie das aussehen wird. Ich bin jetzt kein PVP Spieler aber an sich könnte das schon für mehr Fairness sorgen.
Man müsste sich im laufenden Spiel nur Invadern stellen die Ungefähr das selbe Rüstungslevel haben.
So sieht man sich dann auf SL20 nicht mehr plötzlich einen voll aufgewerteten Chaos- Zweihänder gegenüberstehen. 
Ansonsten scheint PVP ja eher so eine Endgame bzw NG+ Sache zu sein. Da haben die Leute ja schon alle Waffen auf höchster Stufe.


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin mal gespannt wie das aussehen wird. Ich bin jetzt kein PVP Spieler aber an sich könnte das schon für mehr Fairness sorgen.
> Man müsste sich im laufenden Spiel nur Invadern stellen die Ungefähr das selbe Rüstungslevel haben.



Ja das ansich ist schon gut, aber das jetzt Invader nur noch gegen minimum 2 Gegner antreten, wird vielen womöglich nicht schmecken (sofern die Info stimmt).



> So sieht man sich dann auf SL20 nicht mehr plötzlich einen voll aufgewerteten Chaos- Zweihänder gegenüberstehen.
> Ansonsten scheint PVP ja eher so eine Endgame bzw NG+ Sache zu sein. Da haben die Leute ja schon alle Waffen auf höchster Stufe.



Beim Koop fände ich es hingegen bisschen schade.
Ich habe gerne anderen geholfen, wenn ich zB schon eine +5 Waffe hatte, und die meisten bei Boss X mit einer +2/+3 Waffe ausgerüstet sind.
Allerdings würde es auch wieder bisschen mehr Herausforderung mit sich bringen.
Dann passiert so etwas nicht das ein stärkeres Phantom dir den Boss mit 2-3 Schlägen beseitigt.


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2016)

Japanischer Launchtrailer:
DARK SOULS Ⅲ　発売ロンチトレーラー　【216.3】 - YouTube


Edit: Ach mist hätte ja editieren können.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. März 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin mal gespannt wie das aussehen wird. Ich bin jetzt kein PVP Spieler aber an sich könnte das schon für mehr Fairness sorgen.
> Man müsste sich im laufenden Spiel nur Invadern stellen die Ungefähr das selbe Rüstungslevel haben.
> So sieht man sich dann auf SL20 nicht mehr plötzlich einen voll aufgewerteten Chaos- Zweihänder gegenüberstehen.
> Ansonsten scheint PVP ja eher so eine Endgame bzw NG+ Sache zu sein. Da haben die Leute ja schon alle Waffen auf höchster Stufe.



naja
ich sags dir mal aus meiner Invadersicht,

das Eqiupment hat im pvp noch nie die entscheidende Rolle gespielt, Ausdauer ist hier viel wichtiger.
die ganzen Havels Zweihand Halunken sind eigentlich die leichtesten Gegner die man sich wünschen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2016)

Auserwählte Youtuber zocken sogar schon die deutsche Version und dürfen bis Boss X lets playen.

Menno.^^


----------



## BabaYaga (23. März 2016)

Pffffff ich würd soooo gerne schon daddeln. Genau zu Release hab ich dann natürlich voll wenig Zeit. Frechheit. Videos mag ich mir keine anguggen. Mag ja selbst alles erkunden. Der Japan Trailer spoilert eh schon mehr als genug gg
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob mir dieser Trend gefällt, dass jeder Heinz & Kunz sich da jetzt immer auf jedes neue Game stürzt und dann gefühlte 3 Millionen Lets Plays YT zuspammen lol. Aber okay, scheint auch ein Hobby zu sein


----------



## Feleos (23. März 2016)

Sacht ma, wie sieht das eigentlich mit japanischen Proxys aus? Bei Dragon Age Inq. konnte man sich ohne Probleme über nen Ami-Proxys auf Origin einlogen und DA:I schon vor europäischen Release zocken. Wiesst ihr ob das bei Steam und DS 3 auch geht? Sind ja nun doch knapp 3 Wochen Releaseunterschied


----------



## BabaYaga (23. März 2016)

Na dann hast du ja schon Erfahrung darin bei anderen Plattformen. Probiers doch mal aus und berichte  
Mir würde das jetzt ohnehin nix bringen, hab die Retail vorbestellt. Möchte mir ausnahmsweise mal wieder was in's Regal stellen, weil ich das Cover so cool finde gg


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2016)

Wer eine X1 hat, könnte scheinbar schon los legen.
Dark Souls III in English is now available on the Xbox One after buying on JP store - NeoGAF


----------



## Placebo (24. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Auserwählte Youtuber zocken sogar schon die deutsche Version und dürfen bis Boss X lets playen.
> 
> Menno.^^



Die spinnen, die Youtuber... das wird verdammt hart bis zum Release 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2016)

Eine Lösung: No Internet until April 11th


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die spinnen, die Youtuber... das wird verdammt hart bis zum Release




hart? Wie hart? Sich nicht zu spoilern oder wie?

Ich zocke das Spiel im kommenden Winter. DAS wird verdammt hart, sich bis dahin nicht zu spoilern...  Ich darf eigentlich dann auch garnicht mehr in den Thread hier schauen...


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die spinnen, die Youtuber... das wird verdammt hart bis zum Release
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sagst es. Bei mir siehts noch schlimmer aus.^^
Ich hol mir das Spiel bald im JP PSN auf japanisch wenn das so weiter geht..


----------



## Lee (24. März 2016)

Geduld!
Lasst die Japaner Bugsouls spielen, wir bekommen dann zu release gleich den ersten Patch dazu!


----------



## BabaYaga (25. März 2016)

Das auf jeden Fall.
Zitat Gamestar.



> Unsere eigene Testversion, die wir als Grundlage für den Review-Artikel heranziehen, enthält nämlich einen Day-One-Patch, der in Japan noch nicht verfügbar ist. Laut Bandai Namco stecken in diesem Update über *300 Änderungen*, die die europäische Version bei Release von der asiatischen unterscheiden werden.Diese Änderungen betreffen die technischen Aspekte des Spiels wie Bildrate, Performance-Stabilität, Maus- und Tastaturunterstützung sowie spielmechanische Tweaks und Fixes.


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

Anscheinend werden die Stats von Rüstungen und Waffen im PvP bei beiden Spielern auf ein ähnliches Level skaliert, um den Kampf fairer zu machen (und evtl. auch einen größeren Level-Unterschied erlauben zu können)  Genaue Details sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt natürlich noch unbekannt.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> ...(und evtl. auch einen größeren Level-Unterschied erlauben zu können)



Wir haben gestern Koop bei Bloodborne gemacht, ich Lvl 80, ein Forenkollege Lvl 20.
Meine Healthbar war halbiert und meine +10 Waffe derbe abgeschwächt.
Man sieht es sind tatsächlich auch solche Kombis möglich.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. März 2016)

Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass der Koop in Souls 3 auch plattformübergreifend gehen wird oder?
Denn ich werde am PC daddeln und ein Freund auf Konsole weil er nur so einen gammeligen alten Laptop hat.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2016)

Davon kannst du ausgehen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. März 2016)

ich wird vermutlich auch auf der Konsole spielen, auch wenn mein PC mehr als ausreichend sein dürfte für DS3
aus Erfahrung weis man das die Soulsports oftmals Probleme machen. Und diesen ganzen Grafikzirkus brauch ich nicht. Zudem hab ich auch kein Bock mehr auf den ganzen Steamquatsch. Mir geht's bis heute nicht in den Kopf warum ich mich bei Valve registrieren muss um ein Spiel eines anderes Herstellers spielen zu können. Weiterverkaufen kann ich am PC auch nicht (auch wenn ich ein Soulsgame niemals verkaufen würde)
da bleib ich doch lieber auf der Konsole.


----------



## Goldini50 (30. März 2016)

Wisst ihr ob es eig. sowas wie `nen Preload gibt ? Hab kein Bock zu release noch das Spiel runterladen zu müssen ...


----------



## Kinguin (30. März 2016)

Ob DS3 auch wieder ein Problem mit mehr als 30fps haben wird? Bei den Vorgängern war das so,dass man bei mehr als 30fps Probleme mit den Animationen,der Physik sowie der Lebensdauer der Waffen bekam.Letzteres wurde erst mit der SotFS Edition in Angriff genommen,aber wer weiß wie es dieses Mal sein wird.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Ich fand 30 FPS völlig ausreichend. Hat irgendwie zum Spiel gepasst!


----------



## Artschie321 (30. März 2016)

Also Physikprobleme gabs ja nur beim ersten, da fand ich nur den höheren Falldamage ein bisschen nervig. Ansonsten war das glaube ich eher so ein Problem von Speedrunnern weil man ja schneller gefallen ist und dann einige Skips/ Sprünge nicht mehr geklappt haben.^^
Mit der Stabilität hatte ich hingegen nur Probleme im 2. Probleme... Kleine Dex- Waffen haben da ja nicht mal ein Gebiet weit gehalten, das war dort ganz extrem.
Im ersten hält auch bei 60FPS ein Goldstrahl beispielsweise noch gefühlt das halbe Spiel 
Aber es wurde schon gesagt das die Haltbarkeit der Waffen eine Mischung aus DS1 und DS2 sein wird. Da das Problem mit den schnelleren Verschleiß bei höheren Bildraten wird in DS3 hoffentlich keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (30. März 2016)

Ich finde 30fps auch für DS in Ordnung.Trotzdem ist es vielleicht für manch andere ein Problem,wenn man ab einer bestimmten FPS Zahl mit solchen Nachteilen zu kämpfen hat,gibt da auch so einige Beispiele wie BA,NFS,F4,DR3,TEW usw.


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2016)

Ich konnte schon ca 5h die japanische Fassung in Version 1.01 spielen.
Ich denke DS3 wird DS1 und BB Fans begeistern. Ich habe die ersten 2 Gebiete gespielt.
Es ist gewohnt hohe Qualität. Gefällt mir nach dem Anspielen weitaus besser als DS2.
Die NPCs haben´s auch faustdick hinter den Ohren, von Estus Flasks über parrieren hin zu Power within haben die alles drauf.^^

Noch 10 Tage, dann geht´s richtig los.


----------



## Booman90 (30. März 2016)

10 Tage? hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Artschie321 (30. März 2016)

Oh man ich bin so neidisch^^
Aber schon cool mal ein Feedback aus direkter Quelle zu bekommen


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> 10 Tage? hab ich irgendwas verpasst?



Die Österreicher verschicken es am 08.04. Das heißt ich kann ab 09.04. los legen.



Artschie321 schrieb:


> Aber schon cool mal ein Feedback aus direkter Quelle zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, so locker flockig vom BF zum Boss rennen ohne ein einziges mal getroffen zu werden, ist auch wesentlich schwieriger als früher.
Wenn man so durch das Gebiet rennt, bekommt man so schnell eine gelangt, so schnell kann man garnicht schauen.

Zudem spielen sich die Weapon Arts recht interessant.
Man kann zB mit einem Katana per Weapon Art (mit R2) auch parieren.
Hier kommt mir das Parry Window sogar recht human vor.


----------



## Goldini50 (30. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob es eig. sowas wie `nen Preload gibt ? Hab kein Bock zu release noch das Spiel runterladen zu müssen ...



Gilt as auch für die Österreicher ?


----------



## Artschie321 (30. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, so locker flockig vom BF zum Boss rennen ohne ein einziges mal getroffen zu werden, ist auch wesentlich schwieriger als früher.
> Wenn man so durch das Gebiet rennt, bekommt man so schnell eine gelangt, so schnell kann man garnicht schauen.
> 
> Zudem spielen sich die Weapon Arts recht interessant.
> ...



Das klingt schon mal nach reichlich mehr Frust.^^ Grade wenn ich einen Weg zum Boss öfter machen muss, laufe ich irgendwann nur noch straight durch ohne mich unterwegs mit kleinen Hollows o.Ä. zu prügeln.
Da bin schon gespannt wie eventuelle Speedruns oder Challangeruns aussehen werden 

Die Weapon Arts sind einer der interessantesten Neuerungen finde ich. Was man bisher gesehen hat sah schon sehr cool aus. (Hab nur das Material aus dem Network Test und dem Preview Event von LobosJr gesehen)
Das bringt wieder neuen Schwung ins Kampfsystem und etwas mehr Abwechslung in die Movesets.


----------



## Goldini50 (31. März 2016)

Gibt ja schon 1-2 deutsche Streamer die die Japanische Version  an der Xbox1 zocken und versuchen einen Speerdun Rekord zu erstellen 
Unter Challengeruns kann ich mir so gar nichts vorstellen , ich weiß nur das es vom Spiel 2 bekannte "Challenges" gibt um an bestimmte Ringe zu kommen. 
1. Challenge : Niemals sterben  (Wtf, wie soll das gehen ? xD ) 
2. Challenge : Keine Bonefire verwenden .... ( hart, aber machbar)


----------



## Booman90 (31. März 2016)

Ach, es gibt batzilliarden an Challenges: No Estus Run; Fist Only Run, Shield Only Run, um mal nur 3 gennant zu haben. LobosJr macht n haufen Runs solcher Art.
Und ja, niemals sterben hab ich auch versucht, bin dann aber am alten Eisenkönig gescheitert, der gemeint hat er müsste mich in die Lava schlagen. -.-


----------



## Goldini50 (31. März 2016)

In DS 1 bin ich allein im Tutorial schon 3x mal gestorben weil ich versucht habe das dicke Ding zu besiegen und den Fluchtweg links nicht gesehen habe.  
Ich denke ich bin dafür nicht wirklich geeignet , es sei denn man wird vom Game belohnt, dann wäre das wirklich mal ein Anreiz.


----------



## Placebo (31. März 2016)

In DS2 gab es für beide challenges einen Ring als Belohnung


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> LobosJr macht n haufen Runs solcher Art.



Lobos ist auch n Freak. Der hat Orphan of Kos Fist only gemacht. Wtf.



Goldini50 schrieb:


> 1. Challenge : Niemals sterben  (Wtf, wie soll das gehen ? xD )
> 2. Challenge : Keine Bonefire verwenden .... ( hart, aber machbar)



Normalerweise macht man beide Runs dann auf einmal.


----------



## BabaYaga (31. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Österreicher verschicken es am 08.04. Das heißt ich kann ab 09.04. los legen.



Meinst du das auf Konsole bezogen oder allgemein?
Bin auch Ösi aber von früherem Verschicken habe ich zumindest von Gameware noch nichts mitbekommen.
Würde mir am PC aber wohl ohnehin nix bringen, zumal Steam mich ja nicht vor dem 12 April loslegen lassen wird.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2016)

Ja bezog sich auf Konsole.
Wie du schon sagst ist es am PC vermutlich der 12.04.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum wir so viel Später an den Start gehen?


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2016)

Als die Japaner?
Ist halt eine japanische Spieleschmiede.


----------



## Booman90 (1. April 2016)

Also was ich so im Reddit gelesen hab ist, dass From Software für den Release für Japan zuständig ist und Bandai Namco für den internationalen. Dabei hat sich Bandai Namco gedacht: "Hey unser Geschäftsjahr fängt im April an, da is doch Dark Souls 3 bestimmt ein guter Start". Und ja, deshalb ist der Release erst am 12.04.. 
Ob das stimmt weiß ich nich, klang für mich aber am plausibelsten.^^


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Also was ich so im Reddit gelesen hab ist, dass From Software für den Release für Japan zuständig ist und Bandai Namco für den internationalen. Dabei hat sich Bandai Namco gedacht: "Hey unser Geschäftsjahr fängt im April an, da is doch Dark Souls 3 bestimmt ein guter Start". Und ja, deshalb ist der Release erst am 12.04..
> Ob das stimmt weiß ich nich, klang für mich aber am plausibelsten.^^



Zumindest wollte From Software das Geld noch im alten Geschäftsjahr haben, daher der Release in Japan im März (From published imo in Japan selber).
Bei Bamco war es genau anders rum.


----------



## Goldini50 (1. April 2016)

Ist vllt. gut so, dann können die Japaner noch fleißig Bugs aufspüren während wir noch warten und eine hoffentlich  "Bugfreiere" Version des Spiels bekommen


----------



## Rizzard (4. April 2016)

Scheint als trudeln so langsam die ersten Wertungen ein.
Dark Souls III for PlayStation 4 Reviews - Metacritic

Endlich ist die Dark Souls 3 Woche gekommen. Gott wie lang hab ich gewartet.


----------



## Booman90 (4. April 2016)

Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten. Hab mir letzten Samstag die Deluxe Edition vorbestellt. WILL HABEN!


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2016)

Warum ist denn die Standard-Edition auf Amazon teurer als die Apocalypse-Edition?


----------



## Placebo (4. April 2016)

Passend zum Start  (minimale Spoiler-Szenen): Großschwert von Artorias geschmiedet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPqj6WaTFOE


----------



## Iconoclast (5. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Woche noch!!!


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eine Woche noch!!!



4 Tage noch.
Und selbst die sind schon die Hölle.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (5. April 2016)

Ist das die Collectors Edition? Da wäre ich ja auch fast schwach geworden. Als ich dann doch noch eine haben wollte gabs keine mehr.^^
Ich habs nur auf Steam vorbestellt... Hoffe mal es wird ein Preload geben.


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2016)

Ich kann die Wartezeit mit negativen Neuigkeiten abmildern (evtl leicht gespoilert).


DS3 spielt sich in etwa wie Bloodborne was den Levelaufbau angeht.
Es kommt (so scheint es mir nach der damaligen 5h Anspielsession) ein Level nach dem anderen.
Ist also recht linear aufgebaut.


----------



## Artschie321 (5. April 2016)

Schade irgendwie. Ich hatte irgednwie gehofft das die Welt nach dem Stil von DS1 aufgebaut ist. Also alles irgendwie mit einander verschlungen und verbunden.
Aber mal abwarten was kommt. Vielleicht sind ja dafür die einzelnen Level so durchdacht aufgebaut.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ist das die Collectors Edition? Da wäre ich ja auch fast schwach geworden. Als ich dann doch noch eine haben wollte gabs keine mehr.^^
> Ich habs nur auf Steam vorbestellt... Hoffe mal es wird ein Preload geben.



Jop, ist sie. Hatte mir die gesichert, war aber unschlüssig bis vor ein paar Tagen, ob das normale Spiel nicht auch reicht. Hole mir solche Editions eigentlich nie. Aber es ist halt Dark Souls. Da geht das einmal.  

Die Prestige Edition war mir aber zu hart. Was kostete die nochmal? 300-400€ irgendwie sowas. 110€ für die Collectors find ich schon nicht ohne.


----------



## Artschie321 (5. April 2016)

Ja 110€ ist schon recht happig aber für das lieblings Franchise kann man das schon mal berappen.
Der Preis für die Presige Edition war auch echt übertrieben.^^ Aber auch die ist ja sehr gut weggegangen.


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Schade irgendwie. Ich hatte irgednwie gehofft das die Welt nach dem Stil von DS1 aufgebaut ist. Also alles irgendwie mit einander verschlungen und verbunden.
> Aber mal abwarten was kommt. Vielleicht sind ja dafür die einzelnen Level so durchdacht aufgebaut.




Ja. Das fand ich auch das Geniale an DS. Habe gehofft, dass DS3 auch wieder so wird.  Hoffentlich geht das ganze nicht so richtung Castlevania oder so...


----------



## Artschie321 (5. April 2016)

Naja also ich hab jetzt nicht soviel von Bloodborne gesehen aber dort gab es, ähnlich wie in Demon Souls, einen Hub von wo aus man in die verschiedenen Level reisen konnte.
Ich denke mal @Rizzard wird sowas in der Richtung gemeint haben. Würde sich jedenfalls auch mit den Screenshots decken, die hier auf PCGH im Techniktest zu sehen waren.^^
Also würde man mehrer "kleine" Level habe die keine Verbindung untereinander haben. Wenn man mit einem durch ist würde man zurück zum Hub reisen (ähnlich wie mit den Urleuchtfeuern in DS2) und von dort aus dann einfach ins nächste Level gehen. 

Wie das in Castlevania ausschaut weiß ich leider nicht^^


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2016)

Ja es ist wie in BB. Ihr habt ein Hub, und reißt von dort aus in verschiedene Gebiete.
Nach Gebiet 1 kommt ihr in Gebiet 2, danach in Gebiet 3 usw. Jedes entzündete Leuchtfeuer dient als Reisepunkt.
Viele können hier vermutlich mit DS2 mehr anfangen. Nur das DS2 (obwohl es linearer war als DS1) noch mehr Wege bietet als DS3 (so mein Eindruck).
In DS2 gab´s zumindest Wald der Rießen / Heide Tower / Das Loch / Nebelwald.
In DS3 kommen die ersten 3 Gebiete tatsächlich strickt hintereinander. Und so war es in BB quasi auch. Nebenbei gab es dann optionale Gebiete welche "vom Pfad abwichen".


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2016)

Hmm. Mal abwarten, wie das so wird. Jedenfalls fand ich in DS die kompakte Welt, die zwar mit der Zeit größer wurde, aber immer noch "kompakt" blieb, irgendwie genial.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. April 2016)

Nachdem 4Players heute eine 90% Platin-Award Wertung rausgehauen hat bin ich guter Dinge. Die bzw. der Tester hat bei dieser Art von Games noch immer meinen Nerv getroffen ^^
Madig reden kann mir da keiner mehr was, ausgenommen das Spiel selbst aber davon gehe ich natürlich nicht aus gg


----------



## efdev (5. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Madig reden kann mir da keiner mehr was, ausgenommen das Spiel selbst aber davon gehe ich natürlich nicht aus gg



Kann nicht schlimmer werden als die Vorgänger DS1 hat mich insgesamt immer noch am meisten geärgert


----------



## BabaYaga (6. April 2016)

Man liest immer mal wieder was von Abnutzungserscheinungen aber von sowas bin ich schönerweise sehr weit entfernt, zumal ich von den ganzen Souls Games bislang nur DS1 gezockt habe und auch da nur einen Run. Bin ja quasi gerade erst warm geworden mit der Serie haha. Das Spiel hat mich zwar auch mehr geärgert als jedes andere, dafür hat es mir aber auch viele Dinge gegeben wo ich gedacht hatte, das wäre in den 90igern mit den Oldschool-Games komplett verschollen. Nämlich das Gefühl, wirklich was erreicht zu haben. Gerade bei Triple-A Games scheint das Secret Achievement ja immer öfter zu sein, das Spiel zu schaffen ohne dabei zig mal einzuschlafen


----------



## Thaurial (6. April 2016)

Kann man bei DS3 einsteigen, wenn man die vorherigen Teile nicht gespielt hat? Also von der Mechanik her - aufm Pc laufen wirds ja


----------



## Artschie321 (6. April 2016)

DS3 knüpft wohl am ersten an. Wieviel Relevanz das hat kann ich aber nicht sagen. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch darauf an wie sehr du dich für die Lore interesssierst.


----------



## Rizzard (6. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> DS3 knüpft wohl am ersten an. Wieviel Relevanz das hat kann ich aber nicht sagen. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch darauf an wie sehr du dich für die Lore interesssierst.



Kommt auch drauf an was er mit "Mechanik" meint.^^

Generell würde ich aber empfehlen das Masterpiece Dark Souls 1 zu spielen.
In DS3 ist soviel Fan Service enthalten, das man als DS1 Kenner mehr damit anfangen kann.

Rein theoretisch kann man auch erst mit Teil 3 einsteigen. Die meisten lassen die Story ausser Acht.


----------



## Thaurial (6. April 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich die alten Teile nicht spielen, wenn man nicht direkt Fan der Reihe ist, fällt es mir allein aufgrund der Grafik schwer so ein altes spiel zu starten  

Mit Mechanik meinte ich eher, muss man alle Moves beherrschen um überhaupt am ersten Gegner vorbeizukommen? Ich kenne dann halt keinerlei Tastenkombinationen à la Street Fighter I-III um zb die doppelten Hayuken auszuführen...

Lernkurve ist okay für mich - ich würd mich gern mit Controller und Füße aufn Tisch vorn Pc klatschen und durch die dunkle Welt schreiten


----------



## Memphys (6. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich die alten Teile nicht spielen, wenn man nicht direkt Fan der Reihe ist, fällt es mir allein aufgrund der Grafik schwer so ein altes spiel zu starten
> 
> Mit Mechanik meinte ich eher, muss man alle Moves beherrschen um überhaupt am ersten Gegner vorbeizukommen? Ich kenne dann halt keinerlei Tastenkombinationen à la Street Fighter I-III um zb die doppelten Hayuken auszuführen...
> 
> Lernkurve ist okay für mich - ich würd mich gern mit Controller und Füße aufn Tisch vorn Pc klatschen und durch die dunkle Welt schreiten



Du wirst wohl nicht mehr ganz so krass ins kalte Wasser geworfen wie in den alten Teilen, soll heißen es gibt eine relativ steile Lernkurve und keine Mauer mehr, gegen die man nach 1-2 Gebieten läuft. Aber als Ersttäter in Sachen Souls wird es mit Füße hoch wohl eher nix, ich weiß, dass ich bei meinem ersten DS-Durchgang voll angespannt vorm Rechner saß und regelmäßig den Controller abwischen musste weil ich vor Stress schwitzige Hände hatte


----------



## Rizzard (6. April 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> Aber als Ersttäter in Sachen Souls wird es mit Füße hoch wohl eher nix, ich weiß, dass ich bei meinem ersten DS-Durchgang voll angespannt vorm Rechner saß und regelmäßig den Controller abwischen musste weil ich vor Stress schwitzige Hände hatte



Die beste Ersterfahrung wäre sowieso, sich ran setzen, und in den ersten Wochen jegliche Infos aus dem Netz vermeiden (keine Dark Souls Unterforen besuchen, kein Youtube usw). Einfach selbst ausprobieren, studieren, scheitern, von vorne.... usw.

Damals DS1 2011/2012 so die Richtung.
Man hat man da ewige Stunden gespielt bis man mal ansatzweise die Mechanik verstanden hat.
Was hat es mit diesem Entfachen auf sich, was bedeutet die steigende Zahl oben links, wieso kann ich die Geister nicht angreifen, wieso stehen die Skelette immer wieder auf uvm.

Und jetzt? Für DS3 gibt es tausende Walkthroughs im Netz noch VOR Release, ebenso wie Speedruns und pipapo.
50% der Spielerschaft kennen vermutlich schon die Anzahl der Bosse, kennen die Techniken und was weis ich nicht alles.
Und wer heute mit Souls einsteigt, zieht sich vorher erst mal schön dutzende Videos rein und spielt dann nach.

Aber kurz gesagt, die erste Souls-Erfahrung war wirklich immer noch die beste Erfahrung (es sei denn man hat mit DS2 angefangen).


----------



## Iconoclast (6. April 2016)

Ja, das ist echt traurig. Ich hab nur einen Trailer gesehen und den Rest gekonnt ignoriert. Bis der Endboss liegt wird das auch so bleiben. [emoji4]


----------



## Artschie321 (6. April 2016)

Bis auf das Video von dem Preview Event von LobosJr habe ich mich auch allem verweigert.
Und auch wenn ich das Video nicht ganz bis zum Ende geschaut habe, hab ich da eigtl schon viel zu viel gesehen.
Sind auch immer noch 6 Tage bis release. Die letzten Tage ziehen sich auch echt wie Kaugummi.


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Mit Mechanik meinte ich eher, muss man alle Moves beherrschen um überhaupt am ersten Gegner vorbeizukommen? Ich kenne dann halt keinerlei Tastenkombinationen à la Street Fighter I-III um zb die doppelten Hayuken auszuführen...



Tastenkimbinationen brauchste alles nicht. Parrieren und Backstapp und so ist zwar nice und effektiv, aber um erfolgreich und gut zu spielen, ist das nicht nötig. Spätestens, wenn du zwei Gegners gleichzeitig vor dir hast, isses mit dem geplanten Kampf eh meist vorbei. Das artet dann in nem panischen Geknüppel aus, weil dich in der Regel auch zwei poppelige Skelette mit Knüppel oder rostigem Schwert mit zwei Schlägen aus den Latschen hauen und ernstzunehmende Gegner sind.


----------



## efdev (6. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber kurz gesagt, die erste Souls-Erfahrung war wirklich immer noch die beste Erfahrung (es sei denn man hat mit DS2 angefangen).


Ich hab mit DS2 angefangen und muss sagen das ich es insgesamt sehr gut fand  hab es auch erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder durchgespielt da Charaktere nicht in die Steamcloud geladen werden  

DS1 hab ich noch nicht komplett durch irgendwie war ich ab einem gewissen Punkt genervt und hab mir gedacht scheiß auf das alte Spiel   aber irgendwann kommt auch das noch an die Reihe


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> DS1 hab ich noch nicht komplett durch irgendwie war ich ab einem gewissen Punkt genervt und hab mir gedacht scheiß auf das alte Spiel   aber irgendwann kommt auch das noch an die Reihe



Altes Spiel? Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ne PS One und Demon Souls besorgen soll.


----------



## efdev (6. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Altes Spiel? Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ne PS One und Demon Souls besorgen soll.



Das ist dann so alt das hat wieder seinen eigenen Reiz  irgendeine Ausrede brauchte ich halt um mich nicht weiter zu Ärgern


----------



## Rizzard (6. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Altes Spiel? Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ne PS One und Demon Souls besorgen soll.



Ich schätze du meinst die PS3.^^




efdev schrieb:


> Das ist dann so alt das hat wieder seinen eigenen Reiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grafisch ist kaum ein Unterschied zu DS1. Kann man locker noch zocken.


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich schätze du meinst die PS3.^^
> 
> 
> 
> .




Nein, eigentlich die erste PS. Ich kenn mich da aber nicht so aus. Dachte, Demon Souls wurde auf der ersten PS veröffentlicht.  Ich bin PC Zocker durch und durch. Mit Konsolen hatte ich nie was am Hut


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich die erste PS. Ich kenn mich da aber nicht so aus. Dachte, Demon Souls wurde auf der ersten PS veröffentlicht.  Ich bin PC Zocker durch und durch. Mit Konsolen hatte ich nie was am Hut



Nein Demon's Souls ist ein PS3 Exklusiv Titel


----------



## Booman90 (6. April 2016)

@Seabound Man merkt, dass man Ironie n bissl ungeil schriftlich formulieren kann.


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

Ich war nicht ironisch. 

Jedenfalls danke. In irgend nem langen und dunklen Winter will ich Demon Souls noch zocken. Dann muss halt ne PS3 her


----------



## BabaYaga (7. April 2016)

Naja ehrlich wer so ein Spiel nur nach irgendwelchen Videos nachspielt hat den Sinn des Spiels ja ohnehin nicht verstanden.
Gerade die Souls Games leben doch von der Erkundung und von dem was man nicht weiß.

Da hat die Menschheit mal keine Questmarker & Co die einen bei der Hand nehmen, wie es früher eigentlich fast immer der Fall war und schon braucht man ein Lösungsbuch und Walkthrough Videos anstelle einfach mal sein Hirn anzukurbeln oder auch einfach mal nur in aller Ruhe zu erkunden. Große RPGs sind nun mal keine Games die man anreißen sollte, wenn man ohnehin keine Zeit zum Zoggen hat. Macht einfach keinen Sinn, außer man möchte 3 Jahre dran spielen 
Wobei das immer noch mehr Spaß machen würde als wie einfach irgendein Video nachzuspielen. Das nimmt mir doch komplett den Spielspaß.

...und jop so viel besser als DS1 wird DS3 jetzt auch nicht aussehen. Zumindest laut den Screens. An die Optik gewöhnt man sich ziemlich schnell und man kippt auch gut rein in diese Welt, alleine scho wegen dem genialen Art Design.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Das war ja aber das Coole an DS 1. Du standest zu Beginn am Firelink Shrine  und wusstest nur was von zwei Glocken. "One up above and one far below". Mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung wo es hinging, keine Questgeber, nix. Wenn ich mich  da gespoilert hätte, hätte das quasi schon die Essenz des Spieles zerstört. Rumprobieren, suchen, auf die Fresse bekommen, neu anfangen. Richtiger Weg? Alle Wege scheinen viel zu schwer. etc..




Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Große RPGs sind nun mal keine Games die man anreißen sollte, wenn man ohnehin keine Zeit zum Zoggen hat. Macht einfach keinen Sinn, außer man möchte 3 Jahre dran spielen
> Wobei das immer noch mehr Spaß machen würde als wie einfach irgendein Video nachzuspielen. Das nimmt mir doch komplett den Spielspaß.



Ich hab mit Familie und so eigentlich keine Zeit zum Spielen. Werds mir aber nun doch zum Release holen und abends, wenn die Kleine im Bett ist dann mal so ein zwei Stündchen zocken. Kann dann wirklich 3 Jahre dauern, bis ich durch bin. Aber was solls.


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das war ja aber das Coole an DS 1. Du standest zu Beginn am Firelink Shrine  und wusstest nur was von zwei Glocken. "One up above and one far below". Mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung wo es hinging, keine Questgeber, nix. Wenn ich mich  da gespoilert hätte, hätte das quasi schon die Essenz des Spieles zerstört. Rumprobieren, suchen, auf die Fresse bekommen, neu anfangen. Richtiger Weg? Alle Wege scheinen viel zu schwer. etc..



Genau das.
Deswegen war DS1 auch so genial. 

In DS2, DS3 und BB gibt es quasi keine "falschen" Wege.


----------



## efdev (7. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> In DS2, DS3 und BB gibt es quasi keine "falschen" Wege.



Naja wenn man in DS2 im Grunde ignoriert was einem die Tante am Anfang erzählt oder generell immer kann man sich schon arg "verlaufen" .
Beim ersten mal bin ich auch erst Richtung Drachenreiter/töter gegangen war halt Sack schwer, weil ich keinen Schaden gemacht hab


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal bin ich auch erst Richtung Drachenreiter/töter gegangen war halt Sack schwer, weil ich keinen Schaden gemacht hab



Wobei der Weg ansich nicht verkehrt ist.
Nur tut man sich vom Start weg gegen die größeren Ritter etwas schwerer. Dafür ist der Boss aber genau so easy wie der Rieße.
In der SotFS Ed hat man es halt imo mit den ganzen Heiderittern einfach übertrieben. War wieder Masse statt Klasse.


----------



## efdev (7. April 2016)

Stimmt falsch war es nicht aber dank mangelndem Schaden recht Anstrengend  
SotFS hab ich nie gespielt hab noch das ursprüngliche DS2 da waren es 3(?) Heideritter was auch ganz angenehm war, auch wenn der Kampfstil vom Heideritter-Schwert  war, ist es gerade am Anfang ein riesiger Vorteil.

@T
Immer noch 5 Tage


----------



## BabaYaga (8. April 2016)

Die letzten Tage ziehen sich ja extreeeemst. Noch viel mehr als ein Kaugummi


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2016)

Also mein Exemplar wurde heut verschickt.
Morgen Mittag wird dann hoffentlich gesouls´d.

Also die restliche Wartezeit ist gerade noch erträglich.^^


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

du bist mir einer


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Ich werd mir am Montag wohl nen Download Code über Amazon kaufen.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. April 2016)

Gnaaaah bei mir ist noch nix verschickt. Ist aber auch egal, vor Dienstag kann ichs ja sowieoso nicht aktivieren und da auch erst nach der Arbeit aaaaah


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

Dann wird Dienstag wohl ein schwerer Arbeitstag für dich  gut das ich gerade wie ein Hartzer lebe  hat eben auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2016)

Sad Affleck.^^
Dark Souls III - Sad Affleck Parody - YouTube


----------



## Artschie321 (8. April 2016)

Steam Preload ist jetzt möglich... Ich bin auch schon fleißig am ziehen^^


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2016)

Es ist da.


----------



## Artschie321 (9. April 2016)

Dann viel Spaß beim erkunden


----------



## BabaYaga (9. April 2016)

Puh meins wurde heute verschickt. Sprich kann zumindest pünktlich am Dienstag Abend loslegen gggg.
Viel Spaß scho mal jedem der bis dahin auf den Konsolen bereits loslegen kann


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß beim erkunden





Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Viel Spaß scho mal jedem der bis dahin auf den Konsolen bereits loslegen kann



Danke.

Der Server sind leider noch nicht aktiv, es geht nur der Offline Mode.
Ich konnte gleich einen 1,15GB Patch laden und bin Version 1.03.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. April 2016)

Das wird dann wohl eh der Day One Patch sein mit diesen "300" Fixes.
MP-Server werden wohl am 12 live geschalten, na das kann wieder was werden hahahaha


----------



## Artschie321 (9. April 2016)

Ich bin auch echt auf die Vielfalt der Waffen gespannt. Ob es wieder Waffen gibt die man nur bekommt wenn man Bossen den Schwanz abschlägt?

Die Freischaltzeiten auf Steam wurden übrigens im Steamforum bekanntgegeben.



> Dark Souls III will unlock at the same time worldwide on Steam. See below to find your time zone or something close to it!
> 
> Monday April 11th at 3:00 PM PDT (UTC -7)
> Monday April 11th at 5:00 PM CDT (UTC -5)
> ...


----------



## efdev (9. April 2016)

Passt ja genau wenn ich aufstehe


----------



## BabaYaga (10. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch echt auf die Vielfalt der Waffen gespannt. Ob es wieder Waffen gibt die man nur bekommt wenn man Bossen den Schwanz abschlägt?



Ausprobieren lautet die Devise


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2016)

Hab am WE gute 12h auf die Uhr gebracht.
Bisher gefällt mir DS3 ziemlich gut. Wie schon früher erwähnt ist das Leveldesign wie in BB. Linear aber mit durchdachter Architektur.

Wie in DS1 wird man wieder von NPCs invasiert, wenn man entfacht (ehemals menschlich) ist.
Was die Eide angeht, hat man (so könnte man grob sagen) die bekanntesten aus DS1 und 2 zusammengewürfelt.

In DS3 steckt sehr viel DS1 Lore. Es kommen ständig Begriffe (Charaktere, Locations) aus DS1 vor, mit so viel hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Ich freu mich aber auch schon (genau wie ihr) auf morgen, wenn die Server online gehen.
Dann kann ich endlich meinen Soapstone auspacken und bei Bossen aushelfen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. April 2016)

hab grade meine PC version erhalten.
die PS4 Collectors Edition kommt wohl leider erst morgen :/

bin am überlegen ob ich nicht den einen Tag jetzt noch warten sollte. Hab mir die PC version eigentlich nur gekauft damit ich wenn ich unterwegs bin aufm Notebook bissl daddeln kann


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> hab grade meine PC version erhalten.
> die PS4 Collectors Edition kommt wohl leider erst morgen :/
> 
> bin am überlegen ob ich nicht den einen Tag jetzt noch warten sollte. Hab mir die PC version eigentlich nur gekauft damit ich wenn ich unterwegs bin aufm Notebook bissl daddeln kann



Die PC-Version kannst doch eh erst ab morgen spielen.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

JAAAAA ist mir auch gerade wieder aufgefallen.
Kann die Woche wenigstens "Home-Office" machen 
PC Version kam heute Früh an... 
Der Witz ist ja, man könnte die DVD-Version nicht mal installieren, weil sich der Installer nicht vor Mitternacht installieren lässt 
Hab dann nur den Key eingegeben und so kann ich jetzt die 20GB auch so vorausladen.

Baaaaah diese Warterei


----------



## blautemple (11. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Baaaaah diese Warterei



Und ich bin mir immer noch unsicher ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll 
Naja am Ende werde ich wohl eh schwach


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir immer noch unsicher ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll
> Naja am Ende werde ich wohl eh schwach



DS3 ist umfangreicher als BB, also was gibts da zu überlegen.
Boss kloppen, Leute invaden, Koop Sessions uvm.


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir immer noch unsicher ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll
> Naja am Ende werde ich wohl eh schwach



Bin auch wieder unsicher. Ist gerade so schönes Wetter.  Eigentlich null Bock vorm PC rumzuhängen


----------



## blautemple (11. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> DS3 ist umfangreicher als BB, also was gibts da zu überlegen.
> Boss kloppen, Leute invaden, Koop Sessions uvm.




Is ja schon gut, wenn ich daheim bin kloppe ich Vorbestellung im PSN rein


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder unsicher. Ist gerade so schönes Wetter.  Eigentlich null Bock vorm PC rumzuhängen



Du meine PRIO's liegen aktuell auch woanders aber ich will unbedingt scho mal reinspielen.
Bin über das ganze WE weg, hab nächste Woche Schulung und eine Prüfung in 2 Wochen also so viel ist da nicht mit Daddeln.
Aber zum Einen weiß ich ja jetzt schon, dass mir das Spiel den Vollpreis wert ist und zum Anderen... lieber nur ein paar Mal sterben als gar nicht 
Ansonsten spricht ja bei dir sicherlich nix dagegen das Game später im Summer-Sale oder auch erst im Winter-Sale oder einem der anderen 100 Sales zu holen


----------



## Lee (11. April 2016)

Amazon verspricht mir Lieferung pünktlich zu Release, und was tun sie? Schicken das heute mit Hermes los 
Dann kommt das frühestens übermorgen....


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

Also wenn ich was zu Release haben will bestelle ich sicher nie wieder bei Amazon. Die schicken bei mir immer erst am Release-Tag weg und da ich Ösi bin, dauert das dann ewig.
Gameware.at bspw. hat sämtliche Bestellungen am Samstag weggeschickt. Die hätten sogar früher, wenn Namco sie nicht gebeten hätte, erst am Samstag zu verschicken. Das nenne ich mal vorbildlich.

Bin gerade dabei den beiliegenden Einsteigerleitfaden durch zu schmökern. Herrlicher Satz: "_Es ist jederzeit möglich, auch von normalen Bewohnern der Welt getötet zu werden. Dies gilt ganz besonders, wenn du neu im Spiel bist, da es sich anders als die meisten Action-RPGs spielt_."


----------



## blautemple (11. April 2016)

So der Preload läuft

Edit: Wat, das is gerade mal knapp 20GB groß :O


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2016)

Die Server sind schon online auf der PS4.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Wat, das is gerade mal knapp 20GB groß :O



Jop das wurde eh erst kürzlich nach unten korrigiert. Der Wert sagt jetzt aber auch genau gar nix aus.
Bei DS1 waren es 15 und bei DS2 auch an die 20GB.


----------



## attilarw (11. April 2016)

Ich lade auch schon, 6GB von 17,2GB.


----------



## blautemple (11. April 2016)

Ich bin seit 1 1/2 h fertig mitm Preload. Dann kann es morgen pünktlich zum Feierabend losgehen, das wird ein langer Arbeitstag


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. April 2016)

So.. Steam ist fertig mit download.. wann gehts los !! .


----------



## attilarw (11. April 2016)

NULL UHR!

:p


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. April 2016)

ZU LANG


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

Ich schlaf mal noch schnell an die 2h voraus damit ich noch bissl reindaddeln kann Nachts haha.
Der muss hoffentlich nicht erst wieder 100h entschlüsseln bevor es dann losgehen kann


----------



## attilarw (11. April 2016)

Bei mir steht noch 1 Stunde und 40 Minuten zum laden^^

8,6 von 17,2GB

Weiß nicht ob ich heute nach reinschauen will, die Zeit wird so schnell umgehen


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

...und ich kann eh ned pennen vor Aufregung. Klar, ich wette bevor ich es überhaupt mal durch den Charakterbildschirm schaffe ist die halbe Nacht schon um. Wie immer wenn man wo Spaß dran hat


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. April 2016)

Diese 0 Uhr Regelung ist auch echt ätzend


----------



## attilarw (11. April 2016)

Naja der Release ist ja wo anders dann nicht um 0 Uhr :v


----------



## BabaYaga (11. April 2016)

Jep je nach Zeitzone anders. Bringt uns aber leider auch nix haha


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Okay, update lädt


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Starte mal Steam neu. Bei mir hat er auf 100% geladen und entschlüsselt jetzt die Daten.

Update: Perfekt


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Jup, bei mir auch  Die Zeit geht immer höher


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Ja Anfangs zählt er rauf, dann gehts aber auch iwann kontinuierlich runter. Bin fertig, Auf geeeehts!


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. April 2016)

Mal ein wenig gespielt auf PC 
Aber irgendwie gibt es teils komische Ruckler. Es läuft permanent auf 60FPS (GTX970) aber zwischendrin immer mal wieder Drops auf 40 oder 50FPS für ein paar sek   selbst wenn nicht wirklich viel Action auf dem Bildschirm ist. Hoffe da kommt noch was gegen seitens From Software oder Nvidia. 
Gerade bei Twitch noch mit 1-2 Leuten geschrieben.. die scheinen die selben Probleme zu haben.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie das vorher am PC lief aber mit dem Patch 1.03 der da jetzt dabei ist, läuft das bei mir wie geschmiert.
Selbst in 1440p stabile 60 Frames und allem maxed. (980Ti)  Ganz selten gibt es minimale Nachladeruckler.

Einzig schade finde ich aktuell, dass sie keine höher auflösenden Texturen für die Sachen verwenden, die man im Hintergrund so sieht. 
In Innenräumen wirkt die Grafik echt schön, vor allem wegen der Beleuchtung.

Im Tutoriallevel hatte ich echt schon Bauchweh vor lachen.
Beim ersten stärkeren Gegner der eh optional ist, hat man den Boden kaum noch gesehen weil alles mit Blutflecken übersät war, von Leuten die da schon abgekratzt sind 
Freu mich schon auf heute Abend da gehts weiter. Die Anspielsession hat auf jeden Fall schon mal Bock auf mehr gemacht haha.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Also ich war verwundert das man ja doch ein "echtes" grafikmenü hat. Muss für 4k mal die fps kontrollieren. Turtorial hatte aber keinen negativen eindruck gemacht 0:20Uhr hatte ich nur einen fleck gesehen beim boss sonst keinen. 
Bisher stört mich nur die menü-Führung vor allem beim char-erstelllen.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Kann ich keine Gegenstände die mir jemand zum Verkauf anbietet direkt mit denen vergleichen, die ich gerade ausgerüstet habe?!
Will quasi wissen will ob Schild XY vom Verkäufer bessere Stats hat als das, was ich gerade in der Hand halte.
Bilde mir ein das hat man bei DS1 irgendwie sehen können. Vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach nur zu müde um es zu raffen


----------



## Nathenhale (12. April 2016)

Ich warte ja noch immer vergebens auf meine Collectures Edition


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Kann ich keine Gegenstände die mir jemand zum Verkauf anbietet direkt mit denen vergleichen, die ich gerade ausgerüstet habe?!
> Will quasi wissen will ob Schild XY vom Verkäufer bessere Stats hat als das, was ich gerade in der Hand halte.
> Bilde mir ein das hat man bei DS1 irgendwie sehen können. Vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach nur zu müde um es zu raffen



In ds2 hatte ich diese funktion auch nie gefunden. Also entweder ist sie wie alles versteckt oder ich nur seit ds2 zu dumm/faul


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Kann ich keine Gegenstände die mir jemand zum Verkauf anbietet direkt mit denen vergleichen, die ich gerade ausgerüstet habe?!
> Will quasi wissen will ob Schild XY vom Verkäufer bessere Stats hat als das, was ich gerade in der Hand halte.



Wenn du dir das neue Schild anschaust, sind dann die Zahlen nicht rot oder blau, je nachdem was besser bzw schlechter ist?
Evtl vergleicht sich das aber auch nur im eigenen Inventar, weis grad auch nicht mehr genau.
In DS nimmt man eh immer alles mit was angeboten wird. Der Vollständigkeit natürlich.


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Bei mri stürzt es leider oft ab ohne Grund, wenn ich vom ersten Boss zum Feuerbandschrein will gerade 3x...


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das neue Schild anschaust, sind dann die Zahlen nicht rot oder blau, je nachdem was besser bzw schlechter ist?
> Evtl vergleicht sich das aber auch nur im eigenen Inventar, weis grad auch nicht mehr genau.
> In DS nimmt man eh immer alles mit was angeboten wird. Der Vollständigkeit natürlich.



Das geht glaube ich nur wenn man Sachen im Inventar vergleicht. Zumindest war das bei Bloodborne so


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Bei mri stürzt es leider oft ab ohne Grund, wenn ich vom ersten Boss zum Feuerbandschrein will gerade 3x...


Irgend ein osd laufen?


blautemple schrieb:


> Das geht glaube ich nur wenn man Sachen im Inventar vergleicht. Zumindest war das bei Bloodborne so



Richtig


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Abstürze sind weg seitdem ich die Lichtqualität runtergestellt habe.

Ich finde es echt kacke das die manche Sachen geändert haben, z.B. das beim beim bogen schießen jetzt mit dem linken Trigger statt dem rechten zielt. So Sachen sind doch echt unnötige Veränderungen.

Auch das übersichtliche Menü aus DSII haben die gestrichen und jetzt irgend etwas verzwicktes hingebastelt. naja

Ansonsten macht es bisher Spaß.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Jop das Vergleichen geht eben offenbar nur, wenn man das zu vergleichende Stück bereits im Inventar hat.
Nicht aber, wenn es nur der Händler hat, was ziemlich umständich zu vergleichen ist.

Also Absturz hatte ich jetzt mal bei so 5h Spielzeit noch keinen einzigen.
Settings alles maxed.


----------



## freezy94 (12. April 2016)

Habt ihr Probleme mit Framedrops, etc.?  Auf welcher Version ist das Spiel? In Japan ist ja bereits 1.03 veröffentlicht. Wäre ja gut, wenn das direkt zu Release für uns auch online ist.


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2016)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Probleme mit Framedrops, etc.?  Auf welcher Version ist das Spiel? In Japan ist ja bereits 1.03 veröffentlicht. Wäre ja gut, wenn das direkt zu Release für uns auch online ist.



Wir haben auch in Deutschland Version 1.03.
Wie das bei der PC-Version ist müssen dir allerdings die Kollegen hier verraten.


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Der Feierabend rückt langsam in greifbare Nähe, 2h noch


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

1.03.

Aber wieder abgestürzt, 4x heute und viel habe ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> 1.03.
> 
> Aber wieder abgestürzt, 4x heute und viel habe ich nicht gespielt.



Mit was für ein System zockst du?


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

i5-2400 3,1GHZ
GTX 770
12GB RAM


Es stürzt einfach ab, gerade wieder am Feuerbandschrein, scheinbar gibt es dort Probleme, haben auch paar andere. Echt Käse.


----------



## werder96 (12. April 2016)

Bitte nicht meckern, aber irgendwie habe ich zwischendurch das problem das mein char von alleine in eine Richtung läuft. ist das ne einstellung?


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht meckern, aber irgendwie habe ich zwischendurch das problem das mein char von alleine in eine Richtung läuft. ist das ne einstellung?



Dein Controller vielleicht Buggy? Kenne das vom ETS2 das der Stick nicht 100% in Nullstellung geht und dann einfach weiter lenkt


----------



## werder96 (12. April 2016)

mein Controller namens Tastatur ist ok


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> mein Controller namens Tastatur ist ok



Da ist aber einer hart im Nehmen...
Dark Souls 3 mit der Tastatur


----------



## werder96 (12. April 2016)

Hab leider kein Controller da 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

ok damit ist der Controller schon einmal nicht das Problem 
sry dann fällt mir nichts mehr direkt ein.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2016)

Grad gesehen, die wollen 60 Öcken bei Amazon für den Code. Dann wirds bei mir erstmal nichts. Das ist mir viel zu teuer...


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

So bei mir geht's jetzt los


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad gesehen, die wollen 60 Öcken bei Amazon für den Code. Dann wirds bei mir erstmal nichts. Das ist mir viel zu teuer...



Was hast Du erwartet? Normaler Release Preis. Glaub die Keystores sind momentan so bei ~37€..


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2016)

Ich kauf nur bei Amazon oder Steam. Bis 49 € wäre ich mitgegangen. Aber mehr ist mir ein Spiel grundsätzlich nicht wert. Dann muss ich wohl warten...


----------



## Placebo (12. April 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht meckern, aber irgendwie habe ich zwischendurch das problem das mein char von alleine in eine Richtung läuft. ist das ne einstellung?


Ich kanns noch nicht spielen (hab morgen eine Prüfung ) aber in Dark Souls 2 gab es eine Taste, die dauerhaft laufen/gehen aktiviert. Die gab es auch nur auf der Tastatur und nicht am Gamepad.


----------



## LexLex1990 (12. April 2016)

Ich habe gerade angefangen. DS3 ist mein erstes DarkSouls 3.
Ich hänge schon beim ersten Boss fest 

Irgendwie kommt mir vor das der Char extrem lange braucht bis er endlich ausweicht. Liegt das daran das ich einen Krieger habe oder ist das bei den Souls spielen normal?

Und noch was?
Eigentlich würde ich lieber mit Controller zocken..
Allerdings sobald ich meinen Ps4 Controller verbinde, dreht sich die Kamera nur im Kreis.. Egal was ich drücke.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2016)

Interessehalber (hab das game noch nicht!), seid ihr betroffen von dem Absturzproblem?
Dark Souls 3 - PC-Version kaputt: Absturze hindern am Weiterspielen - GameStar


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Nope bei meinem Bruder (hab ihm mein 270 geliehen die 560TI packt es einfach nicht mehr  ) sind weder bei 560TI noch der R9 270 irgendwelche Probleme aufgetreten mittlerweile müsste er um die 2-3h gespielt haben.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade angefangen. DS3 ist mein erstes DarkSouls 3.
> Ich hänge schon beim ersten Boss fest
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir vor das der Char extrem lange braucht bis er endlich ausweicht. Liegt das daran das ich einen Krieger habe oder ist das bei den Souls spielen normal?
> ...


PS-Controller wurden bisher immer nur mit extra software akzeptiert. Xbox 360/one/elite funktionieren dafür top. Ausweichen dauert kurz aber sollte gehen. Wenn du ein schild hast nutze es. Wenn sicher kein schild ist zeit nutzen zum schlagen/regenerieren. Schräg hinter einem boss stehen besiegt oft die ki uns macht kämpfe viel leichter. Generell gilt aber: Sein erstes souls/soulslike ist immer das schwerste


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Ich habe DS1 und 2 mit Maus & Tastatur gespielt. Ging recht gut wenn man 'ne Weile in Einstellungen und Eingewöhnung investiert hat. Inzwischen besitze ich aber einen XBox One-Controller und wollte gerade genüsslich anfangen DS3 zu spielen, auch wenn mir bewusst war, dass es natürlich erst einmal 'ne Weile dauern wird bis ich mich an einen Controller gewöhne, da dies mein erstes "richtiges" Spiel (zuvor nur Life Is Strange) mit Controller wird. 

Soweit so gut, passt eigentlich alles und ich bin von dem Controller positiv überrascht. Bis auf eines. Springen. o0?!****  Laufen, Taste drücken und dann den Stick mit dem man läuft drücken?! Ich kriege es irgendwie mit viel Anstrengung hin aber in der Form werde ich in wichtigen Situationen niemals einen gezielten Sprung schaffen.

Bin ich nur zu blöd oder ist die Springen-Funktion wirklich grausam gelöst? So wie es jetzt ist muss ich doch schon wieder auf Maus/Tastatur wechseln, obwohl das erstmal dauern dürfte, da DS3 meine Tastatur nicht einmal so wirklich erkennt. Und ich hatte mich so auf diesen Tag gefreut, und alles andere geht mit dem Controller (für mich) überraschend präzise und locker von der Hand. -.-"


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Deswegen hab ich den elite Controller ohne den ist springen eine Frechheit. ich konnte mir so auf die extra tasten springen und target setze drauf legen. aber man müsste es auch umstellen können


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Ja umstellen kann man es, aber man braucht das was auf den anderen Tasten ist ja auch dringend. Überlege gerade nur ob ich "Change Spells" vom Steuerkreuz (also die  ^ -Taste) einfach für Springen nehme, da ich in DS nie irgendwelche Zauberer o.ä. spiele. Oder brauche ich die Funktion noch?


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Das mit dem Springen über den Stick gibt es seit DS2 --> erste Handlung in den Optionen auf X(?) umstellen müsste auch in DS3 gehen.
Die Doppelbelegung ist übrigens kein Problem da es auf der Sprinten-taste liegt das heißt --> Sprinten --> noch einmal klicken = Sprung ist alle mal besser als diese ******* mit dem Stick (war auch in DS1 Standard) weiß der geier wer sich den Mist ausgedacht hat


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Und was mache ich mit dem was auf X ist? (Use Item oder so)

Geht ja darum dass mir quasi ein Button fehlt wenn ich Springen umbelege weil auf den anderen ja sinnvolles Zeug ist.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Eben nicht gibt doch eine taste für den Sprint in DS2 hab ich es einfach auf die Sprintentaste umgelegt gibt glaube eine Extra Option nur um das Springen auf eine andere Taste zu legen, probiere es aus und du wirst feststellen das es viel angenehmer ist .
Ich hab nur gerade keinen Controller hier rumliegen um zu schauen welche Taste es genau ist.


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Also dass ichs richtig verstehe. Momentan ist es Linker Stick + Rote Taste (was einen Sprinten lässt) + währenddem den Stick den man gerade benutzt auch noch drücken um zu springen. Was grausam ist. Dein Vorschlag wäre Linker Stick + Rote Taste + nochmal Rote Taste? Das geht ja schlecht weil man sie zwischendurch loslassen müsste und die ganze Tastenkombination abbricht. Aber naja, muss wohl rumprobieren, versteh nichts von Controller-Steuerung. Aber dann endet der DS3 Spaß wohl doch wie bei allen Teilen erst mal direkt zu Spielbeginn...


----------



## Placebo (12. April 2016)

Beim Steam Code freirubbeln den Code zerstört. Mal sehen, wie lange der Support braucht. DS3 wird wohl noch ein paar Tage warten müssen


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Beim Steam Code freirubbeln den Code zerstört. Mal sehen, wie lange der Support braucht. DS3 wird wohl noch ein paar Tage warten müssen




Oh *******...

Ich habe jetzt die ersten 2 1/2h hinter mir. Bisher habe ich die ersten beiden Bosse besiegt und mich etwas in der Untotensiedlung umgeschaut. Gefällt mir bisher echt richtig gut und ich bin stolz wie Oskar das ich die ersten beiden Bosse im ersten Versuch geschafft habe ^^

Morgen lege ich dann den Boss in der Untotensiedlung. Also hoffe ich


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> *Doofer Quintes*.



Gerade probiert, du meintest es genau so und es funktioniert reibungslos. Danke!

Momentan noch ein bisschen am probieren ob Controller oder doch wieder M&K, da der Controller manchmal nicht ganz so präzise ist und ich wegen der Gewohnheit die Kamera per Maus besser steuern kann. Probiere ganz am Anfang mit einem Pseudo-Char rum und da ist es immer noch so, dass ich mit Controller durchaus mal sterben kann, mit M&K nicht ein einziges mal (wie im Anfangsgebiet eigentlich zu erwarten). Komischerweise macht das Spielgefühl mit Controller einen "flüssigen" Eindruck und mit M&K einen "ruckelnden". Also man merkt ganz deutlich, dass die sich da nicht viel Mühe gegeben haben... Hoffentlich werde ich mit ein bisschen Übung am Controller genauso gut wie früher mit M&K, denn ein bisschen fange ich jetzt schon an, zu verstehen, wieso alle mich immer mit großen Augen angeguckt haben, weil ich DS1/2 grundsätzlich mit M&K gezockt habe.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Also dass ichs richtig verstehe. Momentan ist es Linker Stick + Rote Taste (was einen Sprinten lässt) + währenddem den Stick den man gerade benutzt auch noch drücken um zu springen. Was grausam ist. Dein Vorschlag wäre Linker Stick + Rote Taste + nochmal Rote Taste? Das geht ja schlecht weil man sie zwischendurch loslassen müsste und die ganze Tastenkombination abbricht. Aber naja, muss wohl rumprobieren, versteh nichts von Controller-Steuerung. Aber dann endet der DS3 Spaß wohl doch wie bei allen Teilen erst mal direkt zu Spielbeginn...



SO ich habs ebend noch einmal geteste. Springen auf die Sprint/ausweichtaste legen ist kein Problem. Im sprint schnell neue drücken -> Sprung
Bei Xbox ist es b 
Bei playstation ist es o 
der rechts in der mitte bei anderer bezeichnung


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

War dann doch etwas mehr "Home Office" heute als gedacht 
Ca 9h Spielzeit, keine Abstürze. Spiele mit X360 Controller - läuft einwandfrei.
Eh klar ich wurde genau dann invadet, wie ich eh nur noch 1cm Energie und keine Flakons mehr hatte. Das macht das Game doch mit purer Absicht oder  ... trotzdem hätte ich fast gewonnen


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> SO ich habs ebend noch einmal geteste. Springen auf die Sprint/ausweichtaste legen ist kein Problem. Im sprint schnell neue drücken -> Sprung



Genau, funktioniert im Prinzip wie mit der Leertaste auf der Tastatur, hat nur länger gedauert bis ich das geschnallt hab. (-,-)


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

@Quintes 
Kein Ding wenn denn dein Problem gelöst ist 
Ja Controller braucht eine Umgewöhnung wenn man aber mal drin ist finde ich es vom Spielgefühl extrem viel angenehmer.
Die Umsetzung von M&K war halt schon immer bescheiden dafür ist die vom Controller immer besser geworden  (zumindest mein Gefühl)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. April 2016)

Nach 6 Stunden den Rotten Greatwood getötet, lvl 29 Ritter.

Irgendwie fühlt es sich zu leicht an.

Vorallem, weil ich eher ein DS noob bin. Habe bisher nur DS1 vor kurzem gezockt. Beide Glocken geläutet und dann nicht mehr weiter gespielt. Das hat sich 10 mal schwerer angefühlt als DS3 bisher. Naja vielleicht kommen noch die richtigen Happen



edit: Achja, noch keinen crash gehabt! Scheint viele mit dem Problem zu geben...


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Respawnen die Gegner eigentlich wieder unendlich oder wie in DS2 nur begrenzt?


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Respawnen die Gegner eigentlich wieder unendlich oder wie in DS2 nur begrenzt?



Soweit mir bekannt wieder unendlich like DS1 mit regionsabhängigen special Gegnern die einmalig sind


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

Sehr gut. 

Fand, das nahm dem ganzen irgendwie etwas. Einerseits klar, wenn man grinden will aber auch so, das gehört ja grade dazu dass alles (besondere Gegner natürlich ausgenommen) respawnt. (^,^)


----------



## Quintes (12. April 2016)

-doppelpost-

Sorry. (-.-)


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Nach 6 Stunden den Rotten Greatwood getötet, lvl 29 Ritter.
> 
> Irgendwie fühlt es sich zu leicht an.



Hab meine ersten 5 Bosse auch jeweils First Try gelegt.
Das wird sich schon noch ändern.


----------



## LexLex1990 (12. April 2016)

Welchen Charakter würdet ihr mir denn als Anfänger empfehlen?
Ich hab jetzt mal mit einem Krieger begonnen.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Dann spiel damit, macht eh nicht viel aus später.


----------



## repac3r (12. April 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand Helfen? Ich komme einfach nicht an den ersten Boss vorbei... Hat jemand Tipps für mich? Wie weiche ich optimal aus und wie parriere ich richtig? (Ist mein erstes DS)


----------



## attilarw (12. April 2016)

Du darfst nicht zu früh ausweichen, wenn er gerade im Schwung ist klappt es meistens, und glaub dann gleich noch einmal, um in herum halt. musst timing erwischen 

Und wenn er mutiert dann halt nur mehr aufpassen.


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

Einfach nah an ihm dranbleiben und schön um ihn herumrollen, dann sollte das nicht allzu lange dauern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. April 2016)

Erster Boss first try, obwohl ich schon ewig kein dark Souls mehr gespielt habe. Hab mich sogar ständig verdrückt und Flakons eingeworfen^^ Muss mich wirklich erst wieder eingewöhnen.

Der Einstig scheint nochmals vereinfacht wurden zu sein. Wobei man ja sagen muss, der erste boss kommt so früh im Spiel, schon nach 10-15 Minuten, da "muss" er eigentlich einfach sein, alles andere wäre bei der wenigen Erfahrung die Spieler bis dahin mit dem Spiel sammeln konnten auch irrsinnig. Jeder, der schonmal "irgend" einen Boss in Dark Souls besiegt hat, sollte den im ersten oder zweiten Anlauf schaffen.


Schon verrückt. Gerade eben mit Kumpels in Division in der neuen Incursion Mission auf die Fresse bekommen und jetzt erstmal Dark Souls zum entspannen.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. April 2016)

Hab die ersten drei Bosse im Dreck, fühlt sich noch etwas leicht an, aber das wird denke ich noch anziehen. Verreckt bin ich allerdings schon ein paar mal. Rest der Woche habe ich frei, das werden geile Tage.  Freundin ist auch im Souls Fieber jetzt, zockt selber zwar nicht und eigentlich ist ihr alles egal, aber die ganzen Landschaften und Burgen findet sie so schön. Noch besser für mich, kann sie zugucken und keiner nervt.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. April 2016)

Der erste Boss (Ritter) ist ja meiner Meinung nach nur dazu da um diesen Verwandlungsprozess zu veranschaulichen.
Genau so wie die erste Echse dazu da ist um Leute sterben zu lassen, die meinen man MÜSSE die sofort töten, was für Anfänger womöglich sogar schwerer ist als der Ritter 
Aber deswegen heißt es ja auch Tutorial.

Ich hab mir am Anfang jetzt auch wesentlich leichter getan als damals im ersten Souls. Vor allem die sofort verfügbare Schnellreise und weil es durch die ersten Gebiete, von ein paar Abzweigern abgesehen, ja doch ziemlich linear verläuft.
Bin mittlerweile in einer Art Sumpf angekommen. (Lvl 32) Wollte da mit demselben Tempo durch wie bisher aber Fehlanzeige, die haben mich ganz schön aufgerieben. Also ich denke der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird schon wieder schön kontinuierlich nach oben gehen, mach mir da keine Sorgen. 

Habe auch nicht den Eindruck, als wäre es für Einsteiger zu einfach.
Zwei Kumpel von mir haben sich auch schon im Tutorial die Zähne am Boss ausgebissen. Einer davon hatte DS1 schon durch, der Andere nur angefangen. Leicht kams bis jetzt keinem davon vor


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. April 2016)

Bin beim ersten Boss min 10 mal gestorben und jedes mal als er sich verwandelt hat. 

Danach gings aber besser. Man muss einfach etwas reinkommen.


----------



## XeT (13. April 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Welchen Charakter würdet ihr mir denn als Anfänger empfehlen?
> Ich hab jetzt mal mit einem Krieger begonnen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk



Rolle nicht benutze dein schild. Ran an den boss und immer versuchen ihn links zu unkreisen. Bist fast ganz hinter ihm und er schlägt nicht mehr, einmal  schlagen schild runter zum erholen. Das machst immer wieder. Wenn er sich verwandelt hat kannst du so unter seinem schlag durchlaufen und die zweiter phase wird fast die leichtere


DS 3 wirkt nur leichter wenn man bereits ein souls gespielt hat. Denn im prinzip ist es immer das gleiche. Deswegen kann man ja auch 1h speedruns schaffen. Prinzipel wurde die ki und mechaniken stark verbessert zum 2ten teil. Dieser war wirklich leichter als der 3te


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. April 2016)

Ich bin mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bisher soweit eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht warum alle Seiten schreiben es wäre das leichteste der Dark Souls Reihe.. ich fand Teil 2 bisher am leichtesten von allen.
Die gelegentlichen Framedrops haben allerdings schon 1-2 mal in den Tod geführt.


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

Allein schon die Area des Tutorial Boss ist mit die schönste von allen Souls Spielen.
Das Wasser am Boden, die Gräber auf der linken Seite, und der große offene Blick gegenüber mit endlosen Weiten.
Man nimmt sich meist garnicht mehr die Zeit das alles richtig zu betrachten.

Oder wenn man das erste mal den Feuerbandschrein betritt, mit der Feuerhüterin spricht und den Insider zu DeS hört, oder wenn man dann hinten Andre sieht oder oder.
Da hatte ich stets ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

Also ich hatte gestern Zeit es sehr ausführlich anzuspielen und hatte ebenfalls keine Abstürze. Nur gelegentlich mal ein peer Drops aber das kann ich verschmerzen.
Habe 7,5 Stunden gespielt, bis etwa kurz nach dem Baum Boss und habe dabei alles sehr ausführlich erkundet. 
Ich habe gefühlt eine ewigkeit gebraucht um herauszubekommen wie man den Pfeilhagel beim Untoten Dorf abstellt.^^

Und Fan Service kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Ich meine Andre, Siegward, Anri... Dann der Dieb, der mit seiner Haltung sofort an Patches erinnert. Und der andere Typ (hab den namen vergessen) der sogar mit der selben Stimme wie Lotrec vertont wurde.
Allein auch schon am Feuerbandschrein gibt es sooo viel zu entdecken.

Nur eine Sache hat mich bis jetzt richtig gestört und ich hoffe das wird auch noch gepatcht. Die Gegnerklasse mit den großen Krügen/ Sägen im Untoton Dorf lassen sich während einer Angriffskette nicht aus der Balance bringen. 
Ich benutze jetzt das Claymore und selbst bei 3 Treffern läuft der Angriff einfach weiter.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich habe gefühlt eine ewigkeit gebraucht um herauszubekommen wie man den Pfeilhagel beim Untoten Dorf abstellt.^^



Ah den kann man abstellen? xD Haha
Ich bin da nur durchgesprintet, hab mir alles was dazwischen liegt aufgesammelt und weiter zum nächsten Abschnitt lol
Werde heute Abend mal die Gebiete wo ich schon durch war nochmal erkunden. Man übersieht ja echt immer so viel, wenn man es vor Neugier nicht aushält und gleich weiterzieht ^^
Das Gegnerdesign ist echt gelungen. Manchmal frag ich mich echt wo die ihre Ideen herholen... oder womit  




Artschie321 schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache hat mich bis jetzt richtig gestört und ich hoffe das wird auch noch gepatcht. Die Gegnerklasse mit den großen Krügen/ Sägen im Untoton Dorf lassen sich während einer Angriffskette nicht aus der Balance bringen.
> Ich benutze jetzt das Claymore und selbst bei 3 Treffern läuft der Angriff einfach weiter.



Stimmt. Die gingen mir auch schön gehörig auf den Zeiger.
Selbst wenn ich da komplett geladen die fetteste Kombi drauf mache mit meiner aufgemotzten Kriegsagst machen die weiter als würde nur ein Lüftchen wehen...
Es zeigen sich aber generell so robustere Gegner unbeeindruckt von den Attacken wenn sie selbst so eine Kombo oder Ähnliches starten.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht schon immer so war.


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Rolle nicht benutze dein schild. Ran an den boss und immer versuchen ihn links zu unkreisen. Bist fast ganz hinter ihm und er schlägt nicht mehr, einmal  schlagen schild runter zum erholen. Das machst immer wieder. Wenn er sich verwandelt hat kannst du so unter seinem schlag durchlaufen und die zweiter phase wird fast die leichtere
> 
> 
> DS 3 wirkt nur leichter wenn man bereits ein souls gespielt hat. Denn im prinzip ist es immer das gleiche. Deswegen kann man ja auch 1h speedruns schaffen. Prinzipel wurde die ki und mechaniken stark verbessert zum 2ten teil. Dieser war wirklich leichter als der 3te



Rolle nutzen!

Das Schild verbraucht Ausdauer je nach stärke des Schlages, den man abfängt. Da kann schonmal die komplette Ausdauer zum blocken eines Schlags draufgehen.
Die Rolle verbraucht immer den selben Ausdauerwert und lässt einen genauso unverwundbar werden. Wenn es also die Schlagfolge des Gegners zulässt immer die Rolle nutzen.

Man kann und sollte das Schild aber trotzdem nutzen, aber wirklich nur, wenn ein Schlag kommt, den man blocken muss. Wenn man pauschal das Schild oben hält, dann regeneriert die Ausdauer nicht schnell genug, man sollte also das Schild die Meiste zeit unten lassen und versuchen auch zwischen den einzelnen Schlägen des Gegners kurz die Taste loszulassen. Das Schild muss eben nur dann oben sein, wenn einem der Schlag erreicht. Sich dahinter zu verstecken ist das blödste, was man tun kann. Man hat dann die meiste Zeit weniger ausdauer die man wiederum für Schläge braucht. Das übersehen viele gerne...


----------



## Munin666 (13. April 2016)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum alle Seiten schreiben es wäre das leichteste der Dark Souls Reihe.. ich fand Teil 2 bisher am leichtesten von allen.


Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, der Anfang war wirklich sehr einfach, nur dass ich dann vorm ersten Boss stand und der dann doch nicht mehr so leicht war 


Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Die gelegentlichen Framedrops haben allerdings schon 1-2 mal in den Tod geführt.


Framedrops habe ich bisher um ehrlich zu sein noch keine gehabt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Allein schon die Area des Tutorial Boss ist mit die schönste von allen Souls Spielen.
> Das Wasser am Boden, die Gräber auf der linken Seite, und der große offene Blick gegenüber mit endlosen Weiten.
> Man nimmt sich meist garnicht mehr die Zeit das alles richtig zu betrachten.


Ich bin ehrlich, ich hatte während des Kampfes nicht mal mehr die Zeit alles genau zu betrachten, aber habe durchaus bemerkt wie schön alles ist, zumindest vor der Boss Arena.
In der Boss Arena bin ich dann oft genug gestorben, wozu ich aber ehrlich sagen muss... ich spiele als Bettler, also ohne gutes Equip und Skillung.
Anschließend wollte ich nur noch die Boss Arena verlassen.



Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Das Gegnerdesign ist echt gelungen. Manchmal frag ich mich echt wo die ihre Ideen herholen... oder womit


Finde ich auch  aber ich glaube es gibt kein " woher " eher ein " womit " und dies ist verdammt gutes Zeug ;P


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend mal die Gebiete wo ich schon durch war nochmal erkunden. Man übersieht ja echt immer so viel, wenn man es vor Neugier nicht aushält und gleich weiterzieht ^^



Das ist generell zu empfehlen das man Gebiete später noch einmal besucht, wenn man besser gelevelt ist.
Ich habe erst beim zweiten mal den unteren Bereich in der Untotensiedlung wahrgenommen.
Der Pfeilhagel selbst ist garnicht so das Problem gewesen. Akustisch hört man die Schüsse und kann getimed durchrollen. Ist ganz nützlich um alle Gegner in besagtem Gebiet töten zu lassen.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. April 2016)

Das Fiese ist ja. Selbst wenn du stehst und hörst den Abschuss. läufst 10 meter weiter schlägt der immer noch ein bei dir wie eine Zielsuchrakete   Aber mit sprinten gehts in der Regel nicht erwischt zu werden gg


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

Ja ich bin anfangs auch immer vorbei gesprintet. Man braucht aber auch etwas Glück damit man an der Tür vom Haus nicht aufgehalten wird und dann doch noch von einem Pfeil erwischt wird.^^
Irgendwann dachte ich es muss noch einen anderen Weg geben und habe nach etwas erkunden auch einen gefunden


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

Habt ihr den Eid in der Untotensiedlung gefunden?



Spoiler



Ich konnte bei einem von diesen Typen die wie die bekloppten Krüge werfen und Sägeblätter smashen hinten in den Käfig einsteigen (einer von denen hat einen auf dem Rücken).
Dann kommt man in die Bossarea und kann einen Eid beitreten.
Ich schätze, wenn der Boss bereits gelegt ist, funktioniert das nicht mehr.


----------



## XeT (13. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Rolle nutzen!
> 
> Das Schild verbraucht Ausdauer je nach stärke des Schlages, den man abfängt. Da kann schonmal die komplette Ausdauer zum blocken eines Schlags draufgehen.
> Die Rolle verbraucht immer den selben Ausdauerwert und lässt einen genauso unverwundbar werden. Wenn es also die Schlagfolge des Gegners zulässt immer die Rolle nutzen.
> ...



Wenn man als anfänger Probleme hat ist das schild aber klar einfacher. Es ging aber auch explizit um den ersten. Schild runter wenn er nicht mehr schlägt. Ich hab zum beispiel in meinem ds2 durchgang bei jedem boss der nur physischen schaden macht keine einzige rolle benutzt. Es geht ist aber anders. Und beim ersten und zweiten boss kann man die schläge unterlaufen da ist das schild nur sicherheit. Ausdauer verliert man keine weil er Ja nicht trifft.

Aber das ist dark souls jeder spielt es anders. Ich für mein teil finde schild ist viel leichter als rollen.


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

Danke für den Tipp @ Rizzard. Den habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Allerdings ist der Boss in der Area bei mir nun auch schon gelegt.^^
Wie läuft das überhaupt mit den Eiden? Ich habe schon ein Paar gefunden aber hab keine Ahnung wie man die Ausrüstet.^^
Ein Item um mein Rufsymbol zu legen konnte ich auch noch nicht finden.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ein Item um mein Rufsymbol zu legen konnte ich auch noch nicht finden.



Immer mit allen Leuten so viel reden bis es sich wiederholt und bei jedem Händler alles anschauen


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn man als anfänger Probleme hat ist das schild aber klar einfacher. Es ging aber auch explizit um den ersten. Schild runter wenn er nicht mehr schlägt. Ich hab zum beispiel in meinem ds2 durchgang bei jedem boss der nur physischen schaden macht keine einzige rolle benutzt. Es geht ist aber anders. Und beim ersten und zweiten boss kann man die schläge unterlaufen da ist das schild nur sicherheit. Ausdauer verliert man keine weil er Ja nicht trifft.
> 
> Aber das ist dark souls jeder spielt es anders. Ich für mein teil finde schild ist viel leichter als rollen.



Ja klar, beim ersten klappt das wunderbar und sicherlich auch bei den späteren Bossen.

Aber es gibt halt auch bosse, wo man sich damit nur das Leben unnötig schwer macht. Wenn mit einem Schlag mal die komplette ausdauer weg ist, dann ist man irgendwann nur noch damit beschäftigt, genug ausdauer zu sammeln, um den nächsten Schlag abzublocken. Dabei braucht man ausdauer, um überhaupt schläge machen zu können. Hat man sich dann bei so nem Boss nur auf den Kampf mit Schild eingestellt, steht man halt erstmal dumm da, wenn man die Rollen nicht vernünftig beherrscht und timen kann oder gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt, rollen zu nutzen, weil man es einfach nicht gewöhnt ist.

In DS 1 bin ich auch mal an nem Boss fast verzweifelt, weil ich mich ständig nur aufs blocken konzentriert habe. Irgendwann hab ich einfach mal meine Rüstung komplett ausgezogen und habs mit rollen versucht und siehe da. Easy Peasy.
Es ist wirklich von großem Vorteil, wenn man in der Hinsicht felxibel bleibt und immer beides nutzt, auch wenn anfangs das Schild die bequemere und faulere Wahl ist.


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Immer mit allen Leuten so viel reden bis es sich wiederholt und bei jedem Händler alles anschauen



Also das mache ich eigtl generell immer, mag aber sein das ich irgendwo was übersehen habe.^^


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Also das mache ich eigtl generell immer, mag aber sein das ich irgendwo was übersehen habe.^^



schau dich noch einmal am Schrein mit der Feuerhüterin um mehr Tipps gibt es aber nicht


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

Oh man, ich glaube dann weiß ich bei wem. Es gibt dort eigtl nur ein einen NPC von den ich mir nicht alle Dialoge angehört habe.
Danke


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp @ Rizzard. Den habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Allerdings ist der Boss in der Area bei mir nun auch schon gelegt.^^
> Wie läuft das überhaupt mit den Eiden? Ich habe schon ein Paar gefunden aber hab keine Ahnung wie man die Ausrüstet.^^
> Ein Item um mein Rufsymbol zu legen konnte ich auch noch nicht finden.



Wenn du einen neuen Eid bekommst, wird dir ja immer ein Eid Gegenstand gegeben.
Im Inventar kannst du dann jeweils 1 Eid-Item ausrüsten.
Das hat einen gesonderten Platz (müsste so rechts neben den 4 Ringen sein).

Den weißen Speckstein kannst im Hub kaufen.


----------



## Naix (13. April 2016)

sagt mal rutschen bei euch andere Mitspieler auch nur über den Boden ohne Laufanimation ?


----------



## Artschie321 (13. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du einen neuen Eid bekommst, wird dir ja immer ein Eid Gegenstand gegeben.
> Im Inventar kannst du dann jeweils 1 Eid-Item ausrüsten.
> Das hat einen gesonderten Platz (müsste so rechts neben den 4 Ringen sein).
> 
> Den weißen Speckstein kannst im Hub kaufen.



Danke  Ja genau an die Händlerin habe ich jetzt auch gedacht, bis auf den Dialog den man ganz zum Anfang von ihr bekommt habe ich die bis jetzt meist ignoriert.^^



Naix schrieb:


> sagt mal rutschen bei euch andere Mitspieler auch nur über den Boden ohne Laufanimation ?



Hmm dazu kann ich nix sagen. Im ersten Durchlauf rufe ich niemanden.^^


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

Naix schrieb:


> sagt mal rutschen bei euch andere Mitspieler auch nur über den Boden ohne Laufanimation ?



Ich hatte gestern einen Invader, der ist auch nur gerutscht, die ganze Zeit.
Meine Vermutung, die Verbindung war total kacke. Meine Schläge haben ihn auch nie getroffen.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

Naix schrieb:


> sagt mal rutschen bei euch andere Mitspieler auch nur über den Boden ohne Laufanimation ?



Das is mittlerweile nen Klassiker, in Bloodborne war das auch recht häufig


----------



## LexLex1990 (13. April 2016)

Wie würdet ihr mir empfehlen meinen Krieger zu skillen?

Bis jetzt habe ich alles auf Stärke Ausdauer und TP gesetzt.


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr mir empfehlen meinen Krieger zu skillen?
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich alles auf Stärke Ausdauer und TP gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Bisher habe ich auch so geskilled und noch fahre ich damit ganz gut, mal schauen wie es in späteren Gebieten wird


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr mir empfehlen meinen Krieger zu skillen?
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich alles auf Stärke Ausdauer und TP gesetzt.



Passt im Grunde.
Belastung wäre noch ne Option damit du auch bisschen was an schwerer Rüstung tragen kannst, und für manche Waffen brauchst auch ein bisschen Dex (zB 24Str und 17 Dex oder so).


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Passt im Grunde.
> Belastung wäre noch ne Option damit du auch bisschen was an schwerer Rüstung tragen kannst, und für manche Waffen brauchst auch ein bisschen Dex (zB 24Str und 17 Dex oder so).



Dex habe ich bisher komplett außen vor gelassen, weil die so gar nicht mit meiner Axt skaliert und ich mag meine Axt


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dex habe ich bisher komplett außen vor gelassen, weil die so gar nicht mit meiner Axt skaliert und ich mag meine Axt



Wenn du später ein paar Greatswords, Ultra Greatswords und pipapo willst, haben die oftmals auch ein bisschen Dex Anforderungen. Sowas wie Str 28 und Dex 8 wird´s da kaum geben.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du später ein paar Greatswords, Ultra Greatswords und pipapo willst, haben die oftmals auch ein bisschen Dex Anforderungen. Sowas wie Str 28 und Dex 8 wird´s da kaum geben.



Ja ok ein bisschen skille ich da schon, aber wohl nicht mehr als die Anforderung für die jeweilige Waffe ist ^^


----------



## Quintes (13. April 2016)

Ich mag den XBox One-Controller nicht so wirklich, also die Form, die Anordnung etc. Man kann ja anscheinend auch einen DualShock 3 oder 4 Wireless in Windows zum laufen bringen. Ist das dann so 'ne halbe Sache, die evtl. nicht ganz funktioniert oder so? Weil der andere ja auch extra für Windows  eingerichtet/gemacht ist und genauso gut funktioniert wie bei der Konsole.

Hoffe Ihr versteht meine komisch formulierte Frage, finde nicht die richtigen Worte irgendwie.


----------



## LexLex1990 (13. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt ein Tool namens DS4 installiert und wenn dieses ausgeführt ist wird mein PS4 Controller als Xbox Controller erkannt und funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## attilarw (13. April 2016)

Wann cirka bekommt mein sein eigenen Weißen Smybolspeckstein zum Zeichen setzen?


----------



## Quintes (13. April 2016)

Hat sich erledigt. Hatte heute einen DS4 im Geschäft in der Hand und obwohl mir die Anordnung teilweise mehr zusagt, hat mich die gefühlte Verarbeitungsqualität schnell dazu gebracht mir lieber 'nen Akku und Wireless-Zubehör für meinen XBox One zu holen und (hoffentlich) zu lernen, mit dem zu zocken.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Wann cirka bekommt mein sein eigenen Weißen Smybolspeckstein zum Zeichen setzen?



steht auf Seite 61 du kannst den einfach kaufen.


----------



## Aegon (13. April 2016)

Ist das gewollt oder ein Bug, dass bei mir manchmal alle Ausgänge vom Feuerbandschrein durch Nebelwände blockiert sind?


----------



## MrSonii (13. April 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ist das gewollt oder ein Bug, dass bei mir manchmal alle Ausgänge vom Feuerbandschrein durch Nebelwände blockiert sind?



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird erst das Innere des Schreins geladen, damit die Ladezeit kürzer ist.
Wenn dann draußen alles geladen ist geht die Wand weg, manchmal erst wenn man in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ist das gewollt oder ein Bug, dass bei mir manchmal alle Ausgänge vom Feuerbandschrein durch Nebelwände blockiert sind?




war das nicht früher so, wenn man invaded wurde, dass alle Ausgänge mit Nebelwänden versperrt waren?


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird erst das Innere des Schreins geladen, damit die Ladezeit kürzer ist.
> Wenn dann draußen alles geladen ist geht die Wand weg, manchmal erst wenn man in der Nähe ist.



Richtig, einfach kurz warten dann geht der Nebel weg.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Hier übrigens, falls es jemanden interessiert, ein Artikel zu Problemlösungen bei Fehlern der der PC-Version. Evtl. Spoilergefahr!

Dark Souls 3: Haufige Probleme und Losungshilfen im Uberblick - NETZWELT


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin anfangs auch immer vorbei gesprintet. Man braucht aber auch etwas Glück damit man an der Tür vom Haus nicht aufgehalten wird und dann doch noch von einem Pfeil erwischt wird.^^
> Irgendwann dachte ich es muss noch einen anderen Weg geben und habe nach etwas erkunden auch einen gefunden



Haha ich musste die ganze Zeit beim Spielen daran denken, hab dann mal das Gebiet komplett gesäubert und mir jede Ecke angesehen... und ich hab auch gefunden, wonach ich gesucht hatte.
Und während ich da so stehe und hochfahre... hab ich noch was gaaaanz Anderes gesehen  Oh Mann ich liebe dieses Spiel jetzt schon wie verrückt


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

Lohnt das Game wenn man die Vorgänger nicht gespielt hat?


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Lohnt das Game wenn man die Vorgänger nicht gespielt hat?



Einsteigen können tust du auf jeden Fall. Es gibt sicherlich ziemlich viele die erst durch den Hype nun mit dem dritten Teil eingestiegen sind.
Mit Dingen die Bezug zu einem der Vorgänger herstellen, wirst du natürlich nix anfangen können, was aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig ist.
Dark Souls (1) kann ich dir aber trotzdem ans Herz legen. Alleine schon der Erfahrung wegen. Die Spiele entwickeln einfach eine unglaubliche Intensität, wenn man sich darauf einlassen kann.

Du solltest in jedem Fall ein hohes Frustlevel, viel Erkundungsdrang & Zeit im Gepäck haben 
Als Neueinsteiger vor allem von Ersterem jede Menge


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Das erste Addon soll im Herbst 2016 erscheinen.


----------



## XeT (14. April 2016)

Oh man erst  herbst? Aber ich hab doch jetzt schon den key vom pass günstig gekauft ^^. Aber das erste mal das elixh von anfang zocke, da kann ich dann mehr investieren. Hoffe das ng+ nicht so unsinnig wie im 2te. Teil die schwierigkeit durch gegner zum start des bosskampfes erhöht


----------



## Aegon (14. April 2016)

Hab ich das nur übersehen oder gibt's zu DS3 bisher noch keine wirklichen Benchmarks?


----------



## Quintes (14. April 2016)

Argh... es ist bei mir mit Souls-Spielen immer das gleichen... rieeesige Freude wenn ich endlich spielen kann, dann Char erstellen, kurz spielen und: kein Bock mehr. Und in 1-2 Monaten kommt das Fieber und ich versinke bis ich zumindest bei NG+ angelangt bin. Dabei "will" ich "eigentlich" jetzt sofort.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> ....kurz spielen und: kein Bock mehr. Und in 1-2 Monaten kommt das Fieber...



Weil du dann soviel Videos gesehen hast das du das Spiel in- und auswendig kennst?


----------



## Quintes (14. April 2016)

Ganz bestimmt nicht, ich gucke mir grundsätzlich keine Videos dazu an, die mir was zum eigentlichen Spiel verraten. Außer bei den anderen Teilen bei jeweils einem Boss oder so der mich nur frustriert hat.

So wie du es schilderst wäre jedes bisschen Reiz am Spiel weg.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> So wie du es schilderst wäre jedes bisschen Reiz am Spiel weg.



Deswegen frage ich ja. Es gibt aber sicherlich einige die so spielen.
Wieso kommt dann die Lust erst nach ein paar Monaten und nicht jetzt?
Gerade jetzt in der Hoch-Zeit ist es ein Genuss. Ich habe gestern Abend wieder mein Zeichen gelegt und wurde ohne Witz im Sekundentakt gerufen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (14. April 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Hab ich das nur übersehen oder gibt's zu DS3 bisher noch keine wirklichen Benchmarks?


Das dachte ich mir auch. Scheinbar interessiert es niemanden


----------



## Quintes (14. April 2016)

Wieso? Das wüsste ich selbst verdammt gerne. Ich weiß, dass jetzt die beste Zeit ist und für mich ist die Souls-Reihe das absolut beste, wenn es um Spiele geht. Aber momentan habe ich mehr Lust auf Far Cry o.ä.

Das nervt mich ja selbst, aber ändern kann ich es nicht. Werde heute/morgen vielleicht mal versuchen mich eine Weile durchzubeißen, vielleicht wird das ja was.


----------



## Artschie321 (14. April 2016)

Habt ihr auch den Eindruck das Upgradematerialien in diesem Teil recht selten sind? Ich habe gestern den gesamten Pfad der Opferung umgekrempelt und ein Paar schritte unten in Farron gemacht und bis jetzt nur kleine Scherben gefunden.
Dazu halt noch den einen oder anderen Stein zum durchwirken. Große Scherben oä habe ich bis jetzt noch garnicht gefunden.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage, kann man den Ninja Typen links neben dem Firelink Schrein am anfang eigentlich töten, ohne ihn einfach nur runter zu schubsen?

Also so wies aussieht ist man da ziemlich chancenlos. Weder blocks noch rollen scheinen hier wirkung zu zeigen, vor allem, weil er die eigenen Schläge auch noch parieren kann und dann kritische Treffer austeilt.
Der scheint wirklich nur zum trollen eingebaut worden zu sein.

Nach dem 5. tot ist mir dann die Lust vergangen, weil die Ladzeiten, bzw. die Zeit, bis der Nebel verschwindet so lang ist...  Dabei hätte ích mich gerne noch ein bisschen mit ihm beschäftigt...


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, kann man den Ninja Typen links neben dem Firelink Schrein am anfang eigentlich töten, ohne ihn einfach nur runter zu schubsen?
> 
> Also so wies aussieht ist man da ziemlich chancenlos. Weder blocks noch rollen scheinen hier wirkung zu zeigen, vor allem, weil er die eigenen Schläge auch noch parieren kann und dann kritische Treffer austeilt.
> Der scheint wirklich nur zum trollen eingebaut worden zu sein.
> ...



Mach den einfach wenn du etwas stärker bist, ansonsten einfach selbst parieren, das klappt bei dem recht einfach


----------



## XeT (14. April 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Wieso? Das wüsste ich selbst verdammt gerne. Ich weiß, dass jetzt die beste Zeit ist und für mich ist die Souls-Reihe das absolut beste, wenn es um Spiele geht. Aber momentan habe ich mehr Lust auf Far Cry o.ä.
> 
> Das nervt mich ja selbst, aber ändern kann ich es nicht. Werde heute/morgen vielleicht mal versuchen mich eine Weile durchzubeißen, vielleicht wird das ja was.



Das habe ich bei jedem neuen spiel wenn es vorher was anders dran war. Der anfang durch die Umstellung ist immer das schwerste. Und der einstieg in ein souls ist ja nochmal was anderes. Da muss man ja selber fürs die story kämpfen ^^

Was dir ladezeiten angeht kann ich nicht klagen. Habe bisher keinen nebel gesehen und den text der items schaff ich auch nicht zu lesen gab's mir auf die die crucial gepackt.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch den Eindruck das Upgradematerialien in diesem Teil recht selten sind? Ich habe gestern den gesamten Pfad der Opferung umgekrempelt und ein Paar schritte unten in Farron gemacht und bis jetzt nur kleine Scherben gefunden.



Das wird vom Spiel so gewollt sein. Die ersten Gebiete beschränken sich auf kleine Scherben. Somit ist vom Entwickler gewährleistet, das du max mit einer +3 Waffe rum läufst. Darauf sind dann die Gegner ausgelegt.




Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, kann man den Ninja Typen links neben dem Firelink Schrein am anfang eigentlich töten, ohne ihn einfach nur runter zu schubsen?





blautemple schrieb:


> Mach den einfach wenn du etwas stärker bist, ansonsten einfach selbst parieren, das klappt bei dem recht einfach



Wie erwähnt du kannst ihn entweder später bekämpfen, oder auch den normalen Kampf wählen, der zu Anfang natürlich schwer ist. Er ist aber definitiv ganz normal zu schaffen.
Man kann ihn ja mit Schlägen staggern.


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt du kannst ihn entweder später bekämpfen, oder auch den normalen Kampf wählen, der zu Anfang natürlich schwer ist. Er ist aber definitiv ganz normal zu schaffen.
> Man kann ihn ja mit Schlägen staggern.



Ich habe den einfach mit Level 25 verdroschen, da hatte der nicht mehr viel zu lachen. Am Anfang des Spiels hatte ich aber auch so meine Probleme mit dem


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe den einfach mit Level 25 verdroschen, da hatte der nicht mehr viel zu lachen. Am Anfang des Spiels hatte ich aber auch so meine Probleme mit dem



Bei Dark Souls 1 war das ähnlich.
Da gab´s auch im ersten Gebiet einen Typen namens Havel. Wenn der dich mit seiner Keule (Drachenzahn) getroffen hat warst nach 1 Treffer Geschichte.
Wenn man da nicht wusste wie man ihn am besten angeht, sah es übel aus.
Da war es auch einfacher ihn etwas später zu machen.


----------



## attilarw (14. April 2016)

Hey, das passt wunderbar zu Dark souls 

Cave Church Image, Italy | National Geographic Photo of the Day


----------



## Artschie321 (14. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das wird vom Spiel so gewollt sein. Die ersten Gebiete beschränken sich auf kleine Scherben. Somit ist vom Entwickler gewährleistet, das du max mit einer +3 Waffe rum läufst. Darauf sind dann die Gegner ausgelegt.



Mmh ja das ist schon verständlich, allerdings kann man kleine Scherben im ersten Gebiet auch schon super farmen. Ich hätte aber schon erwartet das man beim 3. Gebiet schon etwas größere oder andere Materialien bekommt. Funkeltitanit oder sowas halt.
Was ich allerdings schon finden konnte sind Materialien, die scheinbar das Scaling der Waffe auf einen bestimmten Attribut verbessern - Also bspw Str. oder Dex. Dafür aber den Basis- Schaden verringern...


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt in der Hoch-Zeit ist es ein Genuss. Ich habe gestern Abend wieder mein Zeichen gelegt und wurde ohne Witz im Sekundentakt gerufen.



Das wundert mich gar nicht.
Ich bin eigentlich jemand der in der Regel mal versucht alles alleine zu machen aber jetzt in der Hochphase ist das schier unmöglich. An allen Ecken leuchten die Rufsymbole zu Hauf in den schillerndsten Farben. Irgendwann muss man einfach wo draufdrücken hahahaha. Das mit den Eiden ist echt cool gelöst. Allerdings gibt es schon so ein paar Honks. Da bin ich bei den blauen Wächtern wo ja ein quasi Schutzgeist (anderer Wächter) beschworen wird wenn ich invadet werde. Was macht der Schutzgeist? Schaut gemütlich dabei zu wie ich verdroschen werde... PFFFFFF


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei den blauen Wächtern wo ja ein quasi Schutzgeist (anderer Wächter) beschworen wird wenn ich invadet werde. Was macht der Schutzgeist? Schaut gemütlich dabei zu wie ich verdroschen werde... PFFFFFF



Vllt is da ja so gewollt. Du wirst in Sicherheit gewogen und dann hilft er nicht


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Was macht der Schutzgeist? Schaut gemütlich dabei zu wie ich verdroschen werde... PFFFFFF



Der war bestimmt Essen und hatte das Spiel noch offen


----------



## XeT (14. April 2016)

Sagt mal die untotenstadt mit den dicken mit dem mörser in beiden händen. Ist ds nur bei mir so oder soll das so das wenn die einen einmal treffen man tot ist weil die immer w
Eiter auf ein einschlagen und man liegend festgenagelt ist und er erst nach dem tot aufhört?

Schwerer als der boss davor oO


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Lohnt das Game wenn man die Vorgänger nicht gespielt hat?



Ja sicher. Die Story von den Vorgängern hat eh kein Mensch verstanden. Insofern ist jedes Spiel irgendwie eigenständig.


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

Jetzt hab ich mal selber paar Leute invadet um das aus zu probieren lol.
Einer hat die Netzverbindung getrennt, der Zweite hat mich mit nem Item zurückgeschickt und beim Dritten gings dann. Nur dass die auf einmal zu Dritt waren und meine Energie minimiert wurde. 4 meiner Flakons hat man mir auch abgezogen das is ja öööde wofür rüste ich mich denn da tz. Prügeln da alle ein auf mich armes unschuldiges Lamm...  Habs 3x versucht und immer waren da mindestens noch zwei Weitere. Wenn man umzingelt wird ist das irgendwie nicht mehr so easy


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Als Phantom oder Invader sind deine Flasks halbiert.
Zudem werden eher Koop Spieler getroffen als welche die allein spielen. War ja schon bei DS2 so.

Das Dich der Host aber zurück schicken kann ist mir nicht bekannt.
Bin aber eh ne PVP Pfeife.^^


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

Ich hab erst jetzt gerafft, dass es auch einen Kristall gibt mit dem man eben genau das machen kann. Genau wie der Rest sogar unendlich verwendbar. Hatte den sogar im Inventar aber noch nicht bemerkt oO
Beschreibung lautet eben, dass du damit Invasoren zurückschicken/verbannen kannst aus deiner Welt. Das ist ja aber mal nett.
Du ich hab selbst noch nie PVP gespielt. Im DS1 auch nur wenn ich Besuch bekommen habe...ungebetenen haha, wollte das nur mal ausprobieren.
1:1 wäre mir lieber da hätte ich die vorhin locker platt gemacht tz tztzt gg


----------



## XeT (14. April 2016)

Naja jetzt helfen sich alle oder lassen sich helfen. Da wird invaden schwer. Items zum zurückschicken gab's auch im zweiten nur begrenzt. Aber mit der zeit oder dem fortschritt sollte es besser werden.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Die blauen Wächter werd ich auch mal testen.
Könnte spaßig werden. Allerdings muss es sich zeigen wieviele im blauen Pfad sind und ob es lohnt.


----------



## attilarw (14. April 2016)

Ist es bei euch auch so dass sich die Grafikeinstellungen jedes mal zurücksetzen? Das ist doch ein dummer Witz...


----------



## MrSonii (14. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch auch so dass sich die Grafikeinstellungen jedes mal zurücksetzen? Das ist doch ein dummer Witz...



Ja -.- 
Ich konnte am Anfang alles aufs Höchste setzen, das wurde gespeichert.
Jetzt muss ich aber bei jedem Start erst mal ins System-Menü und Lighting wieder auf low stellen, obwohl es in der .xml Datei sogar richtig gespeichert ist.
Keine Ahnung was die da verzapft haben.


----------



## BabaYaga (14. April 2016)

Hm ne bei mir bleiben die seit Anfang an gespeichert. 
Also der Stein mit dem man Invasoren verbannen kann funktioniert nur bei Finstergeistern. 
Jetzt werde ich aber neuerdings im Sumpf permanent von Finstergeistern invadet, die quasi oben drüber aussehen wie blaue Wächter. Also eigentlich jene die mir ja helfen sollten.
Aktiviert man dann den Stein zum Verbannen kommt die Meldung, dass kein Pahtom zum Verbannen gefunden werden konnte. Trotz dessen, dass der Stein nicht benutzt werden kann wenn man nicht invadet wurde, jetzt aber aktiv ist aber nichts ausrichten kann. Ziemlich nervtötend wenn man gerade immer mühsam das halbe Gebiet gesäubert hat und dann fallen diese Saftsäcke ein lol. Werde mal eine Weile ohne Glut spielen sonst komme ich nicht vom Fleck tz


----------



## attilarw (14. April 2016)

Hab ne ini gefunden, aber da stehen keine Sachen für Grafikeinstellungen drinnen.

Weil da könnte man es auf Schreibgeschützt stellen und dann kann das spiel es eig. ja nicht ändern oder? hmm kp


----------



## Iconoclast (14. April 2016)

Ich wurde bisher nicht einmal invaded. Kein Finstergeist, kein Spieler, nix. Bin mittlerweile in dem See da nit dem Wurm und den Krabben unter den Katakomben.


----------



## Placebo (15. April 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht meckern, aber irgendwie habe ich zwischendurch das problem das mein char von alleine in eine Richtung läuft. ist das ne einstellung?


Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen: ja, es scheint manchmal beim Lock-On zu buggen. Der weiße Punkt wird nicht angezeigt und die Steuerung führt plötzlich ein Eigenleben. Aus dem Spiel tabben (oder noch besser, wenn du zwei Bildschirme hast: Menü öffnen und mit dem Mauszeiger außerhalb des Spiels einmal kurz klicken) behebt den Fehler. Werde die nächsten Tage mal die Lock-On-Einstellungen durchtesten.


Konnte endlich auch anfangen. Ich habe absichtlich meine Tode im Tutorial nicht gezählt, sonst wirds richtig peinlich  Das waren beim Boss schon einige... Bettler als Starterklasse und noch DS2-Speed gewohnt.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich wurde bisher nicht einmal invaded. Kein Finstergeist, kein Spieler, nix. Bin mittlerweile in dem See da nit dem Wurm und den Krabben unter den Katakomben.


Du wirst nicht angegriffen, wenn du nicht im co-op spielst und die getrockneten Finger nicht nutzt.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. April 2016)

Was machen denn die getrockneten Finger? Ich hatte mal wo welche im Inventar aber irgendwie kann ich die nicht mehr finden oO
Soweit ich das gesehen habe aktiviert ja die "Glut" den MP.
Ich habe die fast immer in Verwendung weil es auch Vorteile hat. Der Nachteil ist eben, dass man ständig invadet werden kann 
Manchmal passiert eine Stunde gar nichts, dann kommt alle 10 Minuten einer


----------



## freezy94 (15. April 2016)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel. Trage ein Schild und habe die Lightning-Einstellung auf maximal eingestellt. Bei meinen anderen Kollegen läuft auch alles. Frame-Einbrüche habe ich ebenfalls nicht. Das Spiel läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Also der Stein mit dem man Invasoren verbannen kann funktioniert nur bei Finstergeistern.
> Jetzt werde ich aber neuerdings im Sumpf permanent von Finstergeistern invadet, die quasi oben drüber aussehen wie blaue Wächter. Also eigentlich jene die mir ja helfen sollten.
> Aktiviert man dann den Stein zum Verbannen kommt die Meldung, dass kein Pahtom zum Verbannen gefunden werden konnte. Trotz dessen, dass der Stein nicht benutzt werden kann wenn man nicht invadet wurde, jetzt aber aktiv ist aber nichts ausrichten kann. Ziemlich nervtötend wenn man gerade immer mühsam das halbe Gebiet gesäubert hat und dann fallen diese Saftsäcke ein lol. Werde mal eine Weile ohne Glut spielen sonst komme ich nicht vom Fleck tz



Vielleicht gibt es wieder Darkmoons. 
Oder du hast gesündigt und die bl. Wächter machen dir deswegen das Leben schwer.

PS: Die Finger verkürzen oder eliminieren den Cooldown nach einer Invasion.
Wer sie benutzt kann permanent invasiert werden.


----------



## XeT (15. April 2016)

Also ich hatte gestern die ersten framedowns seit ich eis auf der waffe habe. Bin dann auf wqhd gewechselt und so auf 60fps aber ganz stabil ist es nicht.


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Gestern habe ich den 4. Boss 



Spoiler



Kristallweiser


 gelegt. Imo der einfachste Boss, heute geht's dann in die Kathedrale. Mal schauen was da so auf mich wartet.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den FPS-Lock aufzuheben? Würde gerne die 75 Hz voll ausnutzen


----------



## Aegon (15. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das waren beim Boss schon einige... Bettler als Starterklasse und noch DS2-Speed gewohnt.


Ging mir genauso  
Kann man eigentlich wieder irgendwo nachschauen, wie oft man schon gestorben ist?


----------



## Artschie321 (15. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich den 4. Boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mich Vorgestern auch schon mal kurz an dem versucht. Die erste Phase ist da wirklich sehr einfach, in der 2. Phase hat er mir dann aber ganz schön den Allerwertesten aufgerissen. Ich habs immer nicht richtig gepackt dem gespame ordentlich auszuweichen.^^


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich Vorgestern auch schon mal kurz an dem versucht. Die erste Phase ist da wirklich sehr einfach, in der 2. Phase hat er mir dann aber ganz schön den Allerwertesten aufgerissen. Ich habs immer nicht richtig gepackt dem gespame ordentlich auszuweichen.^^



Der hat bei mir nicht mal ganz 3 Schlagkombos ausgehalten, mit meiner +3 Axt habe ich den Windelweich gekloppt und die Duplikate habe ich komplett ignoriert.
Achja und ich hatte die Kleriker Klamotten an.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Imo der einfachste Boss, heute geht's dann in die Kathedrale. Mal schauen was da so auf mich wartet.



Die Kathedrale hab ich gestern abgeschlossen.
Allerdings muss ich irgendwann nochmal hin. Hab ein paar Dinge ausgelassen.


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt wann ich endlich dem ersten Lord of Cinder begegne


----------



## Iconoclast (15. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht angegriffen, wenn du nicht im co-op spielst und die getrockneten Finger nicht nutzt.



Getrocknete Finger wie was wo wie? 
Muss ich mal nachgucken, bin eigentlich an den Teil rangegangen wie an die anderen auch und dort wurde relativ viel invaded.


----------



## Artschie321 (15. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der hat bei mir nicht mal ganz 3 Schlagkombos ausgehalten, mit meiner +3 Axt habe ich den Windelweich gekloppt und die Duplikate habe ich komplett ignoriert.
> Achja und ich hatte die Kleriker Klamotten an.



Hmm nicht schlecht auf welchen Level ist denn dein Char? Ich bin mit einem +3 Claymore unterwegs und mache da nicht so viel schaden... Allerdings ist mein Char auch erst auf LVL25 mit 16 Str. und 18 dex.


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm nicht schlecht auf welchen Level ist denn dein Char? Ich bin mit einem +3 Claymore unterwegs und mache da nicht so viel schaden... Allerdings ist mein Char auch erst auf LVL25 mit 16 Str. und 18 dex.



Bei dem Kampf war ich Level 30 mit 20 Stärke und 14 Dex. Also ne ganze Ecke Stärker als du


----------



## Artschie321 (15. April 2016)

Hmm die Axt skaliert sicher auch ordentlich mit stärke.
Mal sehen vieleicht versuche ich es heute noch einmal aber Pop dann eine Glut vorher. Unentfacht habe ich recht wenig HP.


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm die Axt skaliert sicher auch ordentlich mit stärke.
> Mal sehen vieleicht versuche ich es heute noch einmal aber Pop dann eine Glut vorher. Unentfacht habe ich recht wenig HP.



Jap.

Jap ich bin auch "geglutet" in die Kampf und habe dann noch einen Heiltrank getrunken, einfach panisch durch die Gegend laufen dann wirst du nicht getroffen ^^


----------



## Artschie321 (15. April 2016)

Kann es sein das man "geglutet" auch ein wenig mehr Schaden macht?
btw es ist schon ziemlich cool das man ab und an mal Estus von erledigten Gegnern wiederbekommt. Beim Erkunden echt nützlich.


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das man "geglutet" auch ein wenig mehr Schaden macht?



Mir ist noch nichts in der Richtung aufgefallen, aber ich kann am Wochenende ja mal drauf achten.


----------



## XeT (15. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der hat bei mir nicht mal ganz 3 Schlagkombos ausgehalten, mit meiner +3 Axt habe ich den Windelweich gekloppt und die Duplikate habe ich komplett ignoriert.
> Achja und ich hatte die Kleriker Klamotten an.



Der optionale im untotenviertel fand ich recht einfach hab aber erst eben einmal versucht.


----------



## Artschie321 (16. April 2016)

Gestern hab ich den dann auch gepackt. Hab vorher mein Char noch bis auf 30 gelevelt und dabei auch mal ein paar Punkte in mehr TP investiert, danach lag er dann auch beim ersten versuch^^
Danach habe ich mein ersten Lord gelegt 



Spoiler



Die Untoten Legion unten in der Farron Feste


 - ein wirklich cooler Kampf.
Mit dem Boss im darauf folgenden Gebiet bin ich wieder garnicht klar gekommen.^^ 



Spoiler



dieses riesige Skellet...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2016)

so nach ca 10 stunden Spielzeit (hab leider unendlich viele überstunden grade auf der arbeit abzuhocken:/) will ich auch mal hier wieder mitmischen 

Ich bin auch noch lange nicht durch, aber bis jetzt gefällt mir das spiel sehr gut! aber ich muss auch zugestehen das es bis jetzt der schwächste souls titel ist.
vielleicht bin ich auch noch von DS1 so dermaßen verwöhnt was leveldesign und co angeht, aber hier hat ds3 definitiv schwächen.
es gibt einfach zu viele wege die im Prinzip ins nichts führen. auch das kampfsystem hat viele alte schwächen. zum Beispiel scheinen mir die backstab Zonen unendlich groß, es gibt kein souls spiel in dem es so leicht ist einen Gegner das messer in den rücken zu rammen wie hier. ich denke das ist dem etwas schnelleren kampfsystem geschuldet.
auch gefallen mir die ganzen weapon skills nicht so wirklich. eigentlich brauch man die gar nicht und ich hab das gefühl das das nur eingebaut wurde um dem mainstream ein wenig gerechter zu werden.
unterm strich ist darksouls aber definitiv (bis jetzt) das spiel des Jahres 2016. es macht schon bock die welt zu erkunden und immer mehr über die einzelnen NPCs zu erfahren.


----------



## XeT (16. April 2016)

In meinen Augen Dark Souls 2 schlechtestes. ng+ wird die Schwierigkeit durch Mobs beim Boss erhhöht. Bis auf die DLC's nicht sonderlich schwer.

Backstab ist mit meinem Großschwert nicht wirklich leicht. Und das Leveldesign finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. Bisher hab ich wenig Sackgassen gefunden. Vorallem im der Siedlung der Untoten gibt es soviele Wege. 

Hier aber mal ein Grafikbug der zeigt wo das Blut landet wenn der Gegner tot ist:


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Hallo, ich hab ne Frage.

Ich hab mir DS3 gerade als Downloadcode über Amazon gekauft.

Ich hab nun den Produktschlüssel bekommen. Soweit so gut. Es sind aber zwei Produktschlüssel. Den ersten Schlüssel mit _*"DS3"*_ konnte ich aktivieren und das Spiel lädt gerade runter. 

Jedoch, was ist mit dem zweiten Produktschlüssel, der die mit _*"VIP:"*_ beginnt. Was mache ich damit? Lässt sich bei Steam nicht aktivieren. 

Die Amazon Hilfe zu den Codes gibt nur allgemeine Infos raus.

Siehe beigefügten Screenshot...


----------



## XeT (16. April 2016)

Also der invader war so am laggen das ich genau 0 traf oO


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also der invader war so am laggen das ich genau 0 traf oO


invaden lohnt sich im moment zum glück der blauen eh nicht.
es ist nahezu unmöglich ein 1 gegen 1 zu erlangen.
jedesmal wenn ich wen invade, stehe ich einer armee von Phantomen gegenüber.
da muss auf jedenfall an der Stellschraube gedreht werden


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Wie findet ihr denn bisher die Bosskämpfe? (mangels Graka kann ich es selber nicht testen) 
Mein Bruder findet die Kämpfe bisher alle ziemlich Öde und einfach im Vergleich zu DS2 und DS1


----------



## XeT (16. April 2016)

Zu dark souls2 aufjedenfall viel besser keine ahnung warum man ds2 gut finden kann. Da fand ich keinen Boss ausserhalb der dlcs besonders. Alleine wenn man sich überlegt das Bosse aus DS2 später ganz normale Gegner sind

Zum invaden: Ich wurde ja invaded wir waren zu 2t und hatten 0 chance. Man konnte ihn nicht treffen und alle 3 sekunden stand er ganz wo anders.


----------



## MrSonii (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr denn bisher die Bosskämpfe? (mangels Graka kann ich es selber nicht testen)
> Mein Bruder findet die Kämpfe bisher alle ziemlich Öde und einfach im Vergleich zu DS2 und DS1



Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie weit dein Bruder ist (allzu weit kann es eigentlich dann nicht sein), aber ich finde die Bosse bisher alles andere als öde.



Spoiler



Gerade der Boss bei dem ich momentan bin am Ende von Farron Keep ist einfach nur mega geil designed und mMn überhaupt nicht einfach.



Allein für die Boss-Musik ist es schon geil


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung wie weit er ist aber ich glaube schon durch den Sumpf...



Spoiler



durch und Verprügelt gerade so Gargoyle ähnliche Viecher  hat schon den Aschefürst Riesen platt gemacht usw. er Spielt auch übrigens immer noch mit dem Uchigatana


----------



## Placebo (16. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jedoch, was ist mit dem zweiten Produktschlüssel, der die mit _*"VIP:"*_ beginnt. Was mache ich damit? Lässt sich bei Steam nicht aktivieren.


Ist ein Schlüssel für die Bandai Namco Website, kannst du einlösen und Punkte sammeln (oder sie auch sofort in Sachgegenstäde tauschen?), soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ist ein Schlüssel für die Bandai Namco Website, kannst du einlösen und Punkte sammeln (oder sie auch sofort in Sachgegenstäde tauschen?), soweit ich weiß.




ok, danke. muss ich mal auf deren Webpage kucken.


----------



## MrSonii (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie weit er ist aber ich glaube schon durch den Sumpf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm okay, dann ist er doch was weiter. Aber trotzdem find ich persönlich die Bosskämpfe nicht öde oder einfach. Und ich hab auch genug DS1 und DS2 gezockt vorher 
Ist halt alles super subjektiv.


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Tja hilft wohl nur mal selber Ausprobieren die Tage


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Ok, mein Download ist fertig. Mal kucken, wann ich die Tage zum Zocken komme...


----------



## MrSonii (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Tja hilft wohl nur mal selber Ausprobieren die Tage



Ja. Ich kann das Spiel bisher auf JEDEN FALL empfehlen, erinnert mich sehr an DS1 und das ist was sehr gutes


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Ja. Ich kann das Spiel bisher auf JEDEN FALL empfehlen, erinnert mich sehr an DS1 und das ist was sehr gutes



Gespielt wird es sowieso eigentlich war auch geplante direkt mit dem Start zu spielen aber wie so oft Planung und Ausführung sind weit voneinander entfernt


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Naja, hab jetzt doch mal angezockt. Der Frustgrad ist bereits sehr hoch. Ich packe den ersten Ritter in dem runden Burghof nicht. Bin schon ca. 15 mal gestorben...


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, hab jetzt doch mal angezockt. Der Frustgrad ist bereits sehr hoch. Ich packe den ersten Ritter in dem runden Burghof nicht. Bin schon ca. 15 mal gestorben...



Sei froh das treibt die Spielzeit für dich in die Höhe


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr denn bisher die Bosskämpfe? (mangels Graka kann ich es selber nicht testen)
> Mein Bruder findet die Kämpfe bisher alle ziemlich Öde und einfach im Vergleich zu DS2 und DS1



Ich hab grad nen Priester als Boss.
Der reißt mir den Arsch auf.^^


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Sei froh das treibt die Spielzeit für dich in die Höhe





hab den immer noch nicht gepackt. Der verwandelt sich dann in so nen Dinosaurier und dann komm ich nicht weiter. Ich versuch das schon seit ner Stunde.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> hab den immer noch nicht gepackt. Der verwandelt sich dann in so nen Dinosaurier und dann komm ich nicht weiter. Ich versuch das schon seit ner Stunde.



Meinst du den Tutorialboss?


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Meinst du den Tutorialboss?



jup den meint er


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Meinst du den Tutorialboss?



ja, den mein ich.

hab das Spiel nun aber nochmal als Krieger und nicht als Bettler gestartet. Nun hab ich ihn beim ersten Try umgehauen.  Als Bettler war das echt schwer.


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Joar Tot boxen kann dauern


----------



## XeT (16. April 2016)

Schwerster gegner: Schwarzer Ritter

Bisher hat mich sonst noch keiner 1hit down.


----------



## Quintes (16. April 2016)

Gibt es schon einen Fix, dass mir anstatt der XBox-Buttons die Äquivalente für Maus/Tastatur angezeigt werden können? Ging bei den Vorgängern ja auch.

Falls nicht: Weiß das hier zufällig jemand auswendig oder hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht, das auszutesten?

Kann mich an Controller einfach nicht gewöhnen, und da die Wireless-Geschichte mit Akku (Wireless-Adapter 20€, Akku 22€ ...) bei mir eh nicht funktioniert hat, gab es dann als Umtausch einfach eine neue Maus, die mir Souls-geeignet erschien. 
Bisher hab' ich Souls auch immer mit Maus/Tastatur gespielt, das ist wohl einfach die Gewohnheit, auch wenn ich den Reiz der Controller da schon nachvollziehen kann - erscheint mir irgendwie bequemer/angenehmer, aber leider nicht für mich. Die Kamera per Controller ist für ein Alptraum und meine abnormal kleinen Hände haben Probleme mit den Tasten hinten...

*edit:* hat sich erledigt, hab mich da selbst durchgekämpft. 

Noch eine Frage: Gibt es Aussichten auf einen Mod (oder eine Veränderung irgendwo in den Spieldateien), womit der Helm nicht angezeigt wird? (Bei anderen RPGs ja oft möglich) 
Meiner (und auch allgemein viele imho) sieht bescheiden aus und außerdem hab' ich so umsonst sorgfältig das Gesicht meines Charakters geformt.


----------



## XeT (17. April 2016)

Ich denke nicht das es das geben wird. Da die rüstung ja wichtig st und wenn du ihm pvp helm versteckst wäre das unschön

Genau so wie invader dir einen zur begrüßung direkt angreifen.
Früher hat man sich noch verbeugt.


----------



## Aegon (17. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal PvP ausprobiert. Momentan kann man das vergessen; entweder steht es mindestens 1 gegen 2, oder die Verbindung ist so schlecht, dass man gegen steife, über den Boden schwebende Charaktermodelle kämpfen muss, wobei man natürlich nicht sehen kann, wann die angreifen


----------



## Placebo (17. April 2016)

PvP ist echt abartig. 4v1 ist keine Seltenheit und als Invader sind die Lebenspunkte auch noch reduziert. Spaß macht das nicht wirklich... Dazu scheint es dich nicht immer in deine Welt zurück zu teleportieren, wenn der Host eine Boss-Nebelwand durschreitet.


----------



## attilarw (17. April 2016)

Kannst doch selber zurück.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. April 2016)

Uh, der zweite Boss (Vordt) war irgendwie ungewöhnlich schwer. Bin mit dem einfach nicht richtig klar gekommen, vor allem weil er mich die ersten 5 versuche immer wieder mit neuen Attacken überraschte, die er vorher nicht machte. Sehr komisch. Nach ca. 10 Versuchen war er dann down, aber auch nur, weil er wieder nicht die Angriffe machte, mit denen er mich zuvor in Grund und Boden stampfte. Der letzte Versuch war extrem einfach. Das war irgendwie Seltsam. So kenn ich Dark Souls nicht. 

Ach ja, zwei Fragen:
1. Kann es sein, dass Minibosse immer respawnen. Z.B. der eine Typ der kurz vorher kommt, bevor man Vordt erreicht. Dieser Runde innenhof, in dem er immer seine Runden dreht. (macht z.B. eine "Wirbelattacke" mit seiner Keule)
Hab den relativ problemlos gelegt, nachdem ich ein paar mal auf ihn drauf gesprungen bin, aber er respawnt ständig. Ist das normal? Der ist doch eigentlich einzigartig in dem Gebiet und bei dem Damage den er machen kann müsste er auch als "mini" Boss zählen und nicht erneut spawnen.


2. Scheinbare Wände. Ich bin nun schon mindestens drei mal an Stellen vorbeigekommen, an denen scheinbare Wände sein könnten. Davor sind am Boden sogar Hinweise von anderen Spielern, dass hier eine scheinbare Wand ist. Die sind sogar hoch bewertet. Wenn ich aber gegen die Stelle Schlage tut sich nichts. Muss man hier was anderes tun, als einfach nur draufschlagen? Oder sind die Hinweise Verarsche?


----------



## XeT (17. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Uh, der zweite Boss (Vordt) war irgendwie ungewöhnlich schwer. Bin mit dem einfach nicht richtig klar gekommen, vor allem weil er mich die ersten 5 versuche immer wieder mit neuen Attacken überraschte, die er vorher nicht machte. Sehr komisch. Nach ca. 10 Versuchen war er dann down, aber auch nur, weil er wieder nicht die Angriffe machte, mit denen er mich zuvor in Grund und Boden stampfte. Der letzte Versuch war extrem einfach. Das war irgendwie Seltsam. So kenn ich Dark Souls nicht.
> 
> Ach ja, zwei Fragen:
> 1. Kann es sein, dass Minibosse immer respawnen. Z.B. der eine Typ der kurz vorher kommt, bevor man Vordt erreicht. Dieser Runde innenhof, in dem er immer seine Runden dreht. (macht z.B. eine "Wirbelattacke" mit seiner Keule)
> ...


1: Das sind normale. Einzigartige gibt's auch. Dick und groß ist aber nichts besonderes.
2. Verarsche. Hatte bisher eine Wand zum zerschlagen. 
In Dark Souls 2 wäre a die wand entfernen. Das ist wohl auch der grund warum viele die bewertet haben. In der Hoffnung danach klicken zu können.

Beim 2. Boss kenn ich die erste phase nur unter/hinter ihm da man bei den schlägen durch rennen kann. Phase 2 auch nur so mit ein bisschen hüpfen und eis.


----------



## Aegon (17. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> PvP ist echt abartig. 4v1 ist keine Seltenheit und als Invader sind die Lebenspunkte auch noch reduziert. Spaß macht das nicht wirklich... Dazu scheint es dich nicht immer in deine Welt zurück zu teleportieren, wenn der Host eine Boss-Nebelwand durschreitet.



So eine Situation hatte ich auch gerade, nur war ich bei den 4. Wir waren vor einer Nebelwand, um den Boss zu machen, da kommt ein roter Finstergeist daher. Der hat ziemlich blöd geschaut, als er sich uns 4 Sunbros gegenüber gesehen hat


----------



## Placebo (18. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Kannst doch selber zurück.


Sofern du weißt, dass die alle hinter der Nebelwand sind und du nicht das gesamte Gebiet vergeblich durchsuchst 



Aegon schrieb:


> So eine Situation hatte ich auch gerade, nur war ich bei den 4. Wir waren vor einer Nebelwand, um den Boss zu machen, da kommt ein roter Finstergeist daher. Der hat ziemlich blöd geschaut, als er sich uns 4 Sunbros gegenüber gesehen hat


Ich hoffe ja jedes mal darauf, dass die Summons sich komplett dämlich anstellen und dann sowas passiert klick. Gegen zwei Phantome steigt meine Winrate langsam, das könnte noch werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. April 2016)

Also ich hab bisher noch sehr wenige Gegner gesehen abseits der Endbosse, die nicht respawnen. Selbst die wo ich mir am Anfang dachte, dass sind aber ganz schön harte Brocken, kommen immer wieder.
Nach einer Weile merkt man aber dann doch, dass sie gar nicht so übel sind 
Was die Leute so witzig daran finden, normale Wände als Illusionen auszuschildern entzieht sich etwas meinem Humor. 2x draufhauen und wenn nix passiert geht man ja weiter.
Viel lustiger sind doch die Hinweise mit "_Hier springen_" irgendwo am Abgrund.... mit 100 pos Bewertungen... wo aber wirklich nichts ist außer einem Abgrund 
Ich laufe gerade in so einer Kathedrale rum. Diese Totenkopfritter mit den fetten Schildern können auch schön nervig sein.
Das mag ich so an Souls. Egal wie ich rumlevle, habe immer den Eindruck die meisten Gegner sind 20 Level über mir  lol


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. April 2016)

hat jemand rausgefunden wie man diesen yoel Magier typen (der typ der kostenlose levelups anbietet) am leben erhalten kann?
hab jetzt den 3ten char angefangen und nach einer zeit liegt der typ immer tot im firelink shrine :/
ich habe da den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht durchschaut.


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> hat jemand rausgefunden wie man diesen yoel Magier typen (der typ der kostenlose levelups anbietet) am leben erhalten kann?
> hab jetzt den 3ten char angefangen und nach einer zeit liegt der typ immer tot im firelink shrine :/
> ich habe da den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht durchschaut.


Du kannst dich 5mal aufleveln dann stirbt er. Dann kommt dir andere und verkauft seine sachen. Wenn er tot ist halt er alles gemacht und ist unnütz
Level gibt es für Aushöhlung holow. Die bekommt man fürs sterben.


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Sofern du weißt, dass die alle hinter der Nebelwand sind und du nicht das gesamte Gebiet vergeblich durchsuchst
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ja jedes mal darauf, dass die Summons sich komplett dämlich anstellen und dann sowas passiert klick. Gegen zwei Phantome steigt meine Winrate langsam, das könnte noch werden.



Naja, bei den invadern bisher hatte genauer einer den Anstand sich zu verbeugen etc. Der rest kommt angerannt greift direkt an, trinkt seine flaschen leer. Solche haben den tot durch masse auch verdient.


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> hat jemand rausgefunden wie man diesen yoel Magier typen (der typ der kostenlose levelups anbietet) am leben erhalten kann?
> hab jetzt den 3ten char angefangen und nach einer zeit liegt der typ immer tot im firelink shrine :/
> ich habe da den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht durchschaut.



Wenn du nur 4 mal levelst bei ihm, müsste er theoretisch bleiben.
Dann kommt Yuria aber sicherlich nicht.

Wo gebe ich eigentlich die Items ab die ich als blauer Wächter erhalte?
Und wo geb ich Sonnenlichtmedallien ab? Untotenstadt?


----------



## Memphys (18. April 2016)

Wenn man insgesamt 5 LevelUps gemacht oder den Boss vom Keep gelegt hat stirbt er.
Man kann ganz am Anfang 1 LevelUp machen und dann alle 3 Tode.


----------



## Artschie321 (18. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher noch sehr wenige Gegner gesehen abseits der Endbosse, die nicht respawnen. Selbst die wo ich mir am Anfang dachte, dass sind aber ganz schön harte Brocken, kommen immer wieder.
> Nach einer Weile merkt man aber dann doch, dass sie gar nicht so übel sind
> Was die Leute so witzig daran finden, normale Wände als Illusionen auszuschildern entzieht sich etwas meinem Humor. 2x draufhauen und wenn nix passiert geht man ja weiter.
> Viel lustiger sind doch die Hinweise mit "_Hier springen_" irgendwo am Abgrund.... mit 100 pos Bewertungen... wo aber wirklich nichts ist außer einem Abgrund
> ...



Ja dieses rumgetrolle mit den Wänden geht mir auch richtig auf die Ketten. Da wo wirklich eine eine Scheinbare Wand ist, steht immer nix davor.^^

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den Bossen zieht mit der Zeit schon ordentlich an. Hab gestern den alten Dämonenkönig und Sulyvahn gelegt... Das waren schon richtige Brocken.
Mir ist nach den Katakomben noch etwas aufgefallen. Für die, die jetzt noch nicht soweit sind, den Spoiler am besten nicht aufklappen.


Spoiler



Man kann in den Katakomben vor dem Bossraum ja die Brücke zerstören um noch weiter nach unten zugelangen. Nach dem schwelenden See kommt dann in die Dämonen Ruinen? o.O
In dem ganzen Gebiet findet man auch leichen von Kapra und Taurus Dämonen. Tiefer in den Ruinen findet man auch die Leiche einen größeren Spinnenartigen Wesens mit einer menschlichen Leiche davor. 
Da man bei ihnen Quelanas Folianten findet, sind das offensichtlich die Leichen von Quelana und ihren Diener. Man trifft ja im Spielverlauf auch öfter mal auf die schwarzen Ritter. Im weitern Verlauf in Irithyll trifft man auch auf Silberne ritter und man findet auch Smoughs Hammer in einer Kathedrale. Dort in dieser Kathedrale hängt auch noch ein Bild von Gwynevere. Zu guter letzt findet man am Feuerbandschrein auch noch die Seele einer Feuerhüterin. Lordran scheint garnicht soweit entfernt, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den Bossen zieht mit der Zeit schon ordentlich an. Hab gestern den alten Dämonenkönig und Sulyvahn gelegt... Das waren schon richtige Brocken.



An diesen beiden Stellen bin ich grad auch.
Sulyvahn und der Boss unten im See. Harte Brocken muss ich sagen. Hab aber beide noch zu besiegen.



> Mir ist nach den Katakomben noch etwas aufgefallen. Für die, die jetzt noch nicht soweit sind, den Spoiler am besten nicht aufklappen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Mittlerweile kommt es mir so vor als würde man fast alles aus DS1 in DS3 wiederfinden.
Gerade das alles mit den Rittern, Gwynevere, Smoughs Hammer, dann das alles in Izalith, Quelana diese Spinnenfeuerhüterin, die toten Ziegendämonen am Boden, Statuen von Taurusdämon und Stray Demon (mir fällt grad der dt Begriff nicht ein) usw.
Ist schon echt krass was man da alles findet wenn man drauf achtet.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. April 2016)

@Artschie321 Lordran ist auch nicht weit weg. Wirst später im Spiel noch merken und auch sehen. Bin selber zwar auch noch nicht so weit und habe bis zum Release alles gekommt ignoriert, nur um mich am Release von nem Kollegen spoilern zu lassen... -.-

Wie bekommt man eigentlich den Riesen in der Gottlosen Stadt, glaube das Gebiet heißt so, platt? Spieler schreiben in den Nachrichten was von "Gegenstand wird benötigt", aber was? So hält der ja 5000 Schläge locker aus, am Lebensbalken tut sich da ja kaum was.


----------



## Artschie321 (18. April 2016)

Hmm dann bin echt mal auf die ganzen Lore Videos gespannt. Ich hab so Charaktere wie Anri oder Siegward und auch die Anhwehsenheit von Andre bis jetzt eigtl als Fanservice abgetan. Aber dann wird ja vlt doch ein Sinn dahinter stecken


----------



## Booman90 (18. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wo gebe ich eigentlich die Items ab die ich als blauer Wächter erhalte?
> Und wo geb ich Sonnenlichtmedallien ab? Untotenstadt?



Den blauen Wächter Eid kannst du nicht vertiefen, aber die Items die du dafür bekommst kannst du dann im nachfolgenden Gebiet, in einem anderen Eid, wenn du den Hohepriester gelegt hast abgeben. Und die Sonnelichtmedallien kannst du auch erst später abgeben. Sorry für die ungenauen Angaben, aber ich will nichts spoilern.^^



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich den Riesen in der Gottlosen Stadt, glaube das Gebiet heißt so, platt? Spieler schreiben in den Nachrichten was von "Gegenstand wird benötigt", aber was? So hält der ja 5000 Schläge locker aus, am Lebensbalken tut sich da ja kaum was.





Spoiler



Ganz hinten im Raum findest du die Waffe Sturmbringer, oder wie auch immer die im deutschen heißt. Den kannst mit LT aufladen und mit RB dann zuschlagen.^^



Hats eig. schon jmd durch?


----------



## _maxe (18. April 2016)

So habe DS2 übersrpungen und hab mir den 3. Teil nun auch zugelegt.
Sieht ja echt hammer aus!

Scheitere momentan an diesem Katana-Typ neben dem Firelink Shrine.
Aber macht echt spaß 

Irgendwie deutlich angenehmer zu spielen wie der 2. Teil, wirkt alles etwas flotter.


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Den blauen Wächter Eid kannst du nicht vertiefen, aber die Items die du dafür bekommst kannst du dann im nachfolgenden Gebiet, in einem anderen Eid, wenn du den Hohepriester gelegt hast abgeben. Und die Sonnelichtmedallien kannst du auch erst später abgeben. Sorry für die ungenauen Angaben, aber ich will nichts spoilern.^^



Danke für die spoilerfreie Antwort.
Dann werd ich mir den Priester doch nochmal anschauen. Hatte nach 1-2 Versuchen das Gefühl den sollte ich erst später machen.


----------



## Artschie321 (18. April 2016)

Weiß jemand ob auch wieder das Silverknight Straightsword von den silbernen Rittern dropt? Hat jemand von euch vlt schon das Glück gehabt?


----------



## BabaYaga (18. April 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> So habe DS2 übersrpungen und hab mir den 3. Teil nun auch zugelegt.
> Sieht ja echt hammer aus!
> 
> Scheitere momentan an diesem Katana-Typ neben dem Firelink Shrine.
> ...



Wie üblich wirst du öfters an diese Orte zurückkehren und musst nicht jeden den sie dir vor den Latz knallen sofort erledigen.
Außer du willst dich gleich mal ärgern ohne Ende.
Der Katana Meister kann gerade am Anfang ziemlich nervtötend sein haha und jap der kleine Speedschub tut dem Spiel schon gut.


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

Die Grafik ist schon echt nicht gut. Der Schnee ist nicht glaubhaft. Ganz klar.
(nicht ernst gemeint)


Spoiler



dasd


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist schon echt nicht gut. Der Schnee ist nicht glaubhaft. Ganz klar



Als ich das erste mal nach Irithyl kam (oder wie das heißt), sind mir fast die Augen raus geploppt.
So einen ähnlichen Flasch hatte ich damals in DS1 als ich das erste mal Anor Londo sah. Wobei das in DS3 fast noch ne Schippe drauf setzt.

PS: Ich würde das Bild fast in einen Spoiler packen. Das selbst zu erleben ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Was interessiert mich der Schnee bei der geilen Festung dahinter?  
Das es kein Spiel für Grafikfetischisten ist sollte schon seit DS1 spätestens DS2 klar sein


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

Ich hab es dann mal angepasst mit Spoiler und dem Hinweis auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Aussage. Auf dem Screenshot sieht der Schnee echt nicht doll aus aber das in Bewegung ist schon echt gut


----------



## Bullz (18. April 2016)

Hallo, bin ein dark souls noob  Folgende Frage


Kann man vor dem 2 ten Endboss ( Der Typ mit den Eisangriffen .. irgendwas of the North ) rote Augäpfel farmen ? ... Man bekommt 5 von einem NPC am Schrein ... und den Augäpfel den man unendlich oft usen kann bekommt man erst später. Würde gern mehr " low level pvp " machen. Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. April 2016)

So bin jetzt auch in den Katakomben angekommen. Hab allerdings das Gefühl in den letzten 2 Gebieten muss ich noch ordentlich aufräumen und alles abgrasen.
Wurde jetzt zur Feier des Tages von einem kopflosen Skelett pariert und direkt gekillt woraufhin ich noch sehen durfte, wie sich das Skelett in den Tod gestürzt hat. Danke liebes Skelett, hättest du das nicht vorher machen können


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

Bullz schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ein dark souls noob  Folgende Frage
> 
> 
> Kann man vor dem 2 ten Endboss ( Der Typ mit den Eisangriffen .. irgendwas of the North ) rote Augäpfel farmen ? ... Man bekommt 5 von einem NPC am Schrein ... und den Augäpfel den man unendlich oft usen kann bekommt man erst später. Würde gern mehr " low level pvp " machen. Deswegen die Frage.



Derzeit ist es eher selten das du nur auf einen triffst. Erstmal zocken und auf pve klarkommen dort gibt es auch gegner die pvp nachempfunden sind. Das bringt mehr als von 2-5 gekillt zu werden


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. April 2016)

Das gibts doch nicht, ich versuche seit drei stunden den Baum zu legen. Ich bekomme ihn auch ohne Probleme fast down, ich müsste nur noch die letzte Schwachstelle zwischen seinen Beinen ausschalten, aber sobald ich auch nur in die Nähe komme, greift er mich IMMER mit seinem Arm.  Eine Rolle scheint irgendwie wirkungslos zu sein.  

Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein. In DS 1 und 2 hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Vor allem nicht mit den ersten Bossen. WTF?!

Ich hab mir ein paar Videos dazu angesehen und immer wenn die Spieler auf die Eier schlagen tut das Vieh einfach gar nichts. Der Arm zum greifen kommt vielleicht mal sporadisch bei mir greift er immer sofort zu.
Ich sehe nichts, was ich noch anders machen könnte... Irgendwie muss ich ja da hin.


----------



## _maxe (18. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Wie üblich wirst du öfters an diese Orte zurückkehren und musst nicht jeden den sie dir vor den Latz knallen sofort erledigen.
> Außer du willst dich gleich mal ärgern ohne Ende.
> Der Katana Meister kann gerade am Anfang ziemlich nervtötend sein haha und jap der kleine Speedschub tut dem Spiel schon gut.



Ja das dachte ich mir dann auch irgendwann^^ 

Aber irgendwann krieg ich ihn!


----------



## BabaYaga (18. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht, ich versuche seit drei stunden den Baum zu legen. Ich bekomme ihn auch ohne Probleme fast down, ich müsste nur noch die letzte Schwachstelle zwischen seinen Beinen ausschalten, aber sobald ich auch nur in die Nähe komme, greift er mich IMMER mit seinem Arm.  Eine Rolle scheint irgendwie wirkungslos zu sein.
> 
> Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein. In DS 1 und 2 hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Vor allem nicht mit den ersten Bossen. WTF?!
> 
> ...



Nicht vom Bäumchen ärgern lassen.
Heutige Tagesempfehlung: Vor dem Boss Areal ein Stück Glut einnehmen, eines der bunten Logos am Boden anwählen und das Bäumchen mit dem beschworenen Phantom ordentlich durchprügeln


----------



## XeT (19. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht, ich versuche seit drei stunden den Baum zu legen. Ich bekomme ihn auch ohne Probleme fast down, ich müsste nur noch die letzte Schwachstelle zwischen seinen Beinen ausschalten, aber sobald ich auch nur in die Nähe komme, greift er mich IMMER mit seinem Arm.  Eine Rolle scheint irgendwie wirkungslos zu sein.
> 
> Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein. In DS 1 und 2 hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Vor allem nicht mit den ersten Bossen. WTF?!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mach zu erst die eier in der Mitte von links dann ist es np. Dann hast du noch arme, beine und rücken. Diese kannst auch schon in phase 1 machen. Es wird erst runtergefallen wenn du einmal die mitte gemachst hast. Hinter seinen beinen ist sein blinder Punkt und man ist recht sicher


----------



## Artschie321 (19. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> @Artschie321 Lordran ist auch nicht weit weg. Wirst später im Spiel noch merken und auch sehen. Bin selber zwar auch noch nicht so weit und habe bis zum Release alles gekommt ignoriert, nur um mich am Release von nem Kollegen spoilern zu lassen... -.-


Jetzt habe ich es auch selbst gesehen 


Spoiler



Man kommt also zurück nach Anor Londo. War schon ziemlich cool irgendwie. Das Gebiet ist aber ziemlich kurz und der Boss dort war für einen Lord of Cinder ziemlich einfach.
Und der nächste tote DS1 Charakter dort, irgendwie ist das schon fast ein bisschen traurig. RIP Giant Blacksmith...


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mach zu erst die eier in der Mitte von links dann ist es np. Dann hast du noch arme, beine und rücken. Diese kannst auch schon in phase 1 machen. Es wird erst runtergefallen wenn du einmal die mitte gemachst hast. Hinter seinen beinen ist sein blinder Punkt und man ist recht sicher





Spoiler



Du meinst von links zwischen seine Beine rollen, zuschlagen und wieder rausrollen oder wie? Hmm, ich werds mal probieren, sehe aber nicht, wie das was ändern soll. Sobald ich auch nur kurz an seinen Eiern bin, greift er zu... oft komme ich nichtmal zum schlagen und schon hat er mich.
Was mich wundert ist ja sowieso, dass in einigen Guides erwähnt wird, dass man dicht an den eiern dran bleiben soll, weil dann die Hand nicht zugreifen soll. Funktioniert aber nicht. Egal, was ich tue, das einzige, was die Hand macht ist, nach mir zu greifen. In anderen Videos schlägt die Hand dagegen irgendwo weit hinter dem Spieler auf den Boden. Würde er das bei mir machen, hätte ich den Baum schon 5 mal besiegt.

Zudem gibt es zwei weitere Aktionen, die ich ums verrecken nicht auslösen kann. Da wäre einerseits die Seitwärtsrolle des Baums und die Aktion, bei der der Baum komplett aufsteht und sich fallen lässt. Nach beiden aktionen wären seine Schwachstellen ein leichtes Ziel, vor allem sein Arm. In anderen Videos werden ständig diese Aktionen getriggert, bei mir sind sie nach ca 15-20 Versuchen noch kein einziges Mal ausgelöst worden, egal wo ich mich hinstelle.

Das kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass sich ein Boss bei mir komplett anders verhält, als bei anderen Spielern. 


Na ja, wenns heute nicht klappt, dann bekommt er einfach Pfeile zwischen die Beine. Und wenns ne halbe Stunde dauert. Ist zwar stink langweilig, aber wenn ich das so machen muss, dann ist es halt so....


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2016)

Laggy, gegen Feuer ist er auch empfindlich.

@alle die schon den Priester gelegt haben, ansonsten keinesfalls den Spoiler anklicken:


Spoiler



Ich kam gestern auch nach Anor Londo. Boar was eine tolle Überraschung. Dann noch die alt bekannten Scharfschützen, göttlich.
Als ich dann bei den Darkmoons stand, konnte man Anor Londo überblicken, sah weit in der Ferne Lothric, und ist das oben auf diesem rießigen Steinklotz in der Luft Lordran?


----------



## XeT (19. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



das aufstehen hatte ich auch nur in einen kampf. Ich hatte ihm erst seine linke Hand enteit. Dann die mitte. Dann ging's runter. Dann an sei rechtes bein von da aus kurz die mitte schlagen 1-2  und wieder weg. Wenn dur Mitte geplatzt sind an das rechte bein. Im Oberschenkel. Dann in den Rücken werfen/schiessen. 
So hatte ich ih down und war der leichteste versuch.


----------



## Booman90 (19. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @alle die schon den Priester gelegt haben, ansonsten keinesfalls den Spoiler anklicken:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich sag nur soviel, From Software's Motto ist: Man kann jedes Gebiet bereisen was man sieht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Alles klar, also die anderen Stellen sind imho extrem einfach, die mach ich immer in Phase zwei, da mich dann die Mobs nicht nerven. Ich glaube, ich werde bei den nächsten Versuchen nur noch zusehen, dass ich die Eier in der Mitte irgendwie treffe, sollte ich das mal hinbekommen, ist der Rest eh ein Witz.
Wenn alles nichts hilft, gibts halt Pfeile und Bomben in den Sack.


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sag nur soviel, From Software's Motto ist: Man kann jedes Gebiet bereisen was man sieht.



Ja das war immer From Software´s Motto, aber..


Spoiler



auch gerade damals in Anor Londo konnte man den rechten Part und die ganze Stadt weiter unten nicht erkunden, obwohl man sie gesehen hat.
Jetzt erlebt man die Stadt etwas anders, und dieses mal sogar von unten. Herrlich gemacht.
Jetzt kann man von Anor Londo Lothric sehen, toll gemacht. Evtl geht das auch umgekehrt und man kann Anor Londo sehen wenn einen die Gargoyles zur Untotenstadt abholen, müsste ich das nächste mal drauf achten.
Der Priester gestern war zuerst echt ne harte Nuss. Die ersten 5 Versuche ca hab ich ihm vielleicht 10-30% Leben abgezogen bis ich ins Graß biss. Es kam das Gefühl auf der Boss ist nicht zu schaffen. Dann nochmal rein, Schild hoch und links nahe um ihn herum gestrafed. Plötzlich war er Geschichte. Allein mit Rollen hätte ich viel länger gebraucht.


----------



## Booman90 (19. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das war immer From Software´s Motto, aber..



Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass du später dahin kommst.^^ Wenn wir zumindesten vom selben Steinklotz reden


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass du später dahin kommst.^^ Wenn wir zumindesten vom selben Steinklotz reden



Ach so, ja vermutlich schon. Dieses rießige Ding das in die Lüfte ragt.


Spoiler



Meine Vermutung wäre Lordran, aber kA ob man da im Spiel hin kommt.^^


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern endlich 



Spoiler



den ersten Lord of Cinder


 gelegt und bin jetzt mit Level 45 in 



Spoiler



den Kartakomben von Carthus


 angekommen. Mal schauen wie ich mich da so schlage. Bis hierhin habe ich jetzt knapp 9h gebraucht.


----------



## XeT (19. April 2016)

Überall nur spoiler in einem halben jahr können wir dann alles bearbeiten und die spoiler entfernen


----------



## Artschie321 (19. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Überall nur spoiler in einem halben jahr können wir dann alles bearbeiten und die spoiler entfernen



 ja aber vernünftig ist es. Unser Fortschritt ist ja recht unterschiedlich und grade bei so einem Spiel sollte man nichts Spoilern.
Ich habe gestern das selbe wie @Rizzard erlebt und hätte mich echt blau geärgert wenn mir das jemand gespoilert hätte. Einer der schönsten Momente in dem Spiel bis jetzt für mich.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. April 2016)

Hallo eine Frage ist es in Dark Souls 3 möglich zu sehen wenn man etwas beim Händler kauft ob man diesen Gegstand schon besitzt oder nicht? in DS1 und DS2 ging das noch bei DS3 habe ich bis jetzt nicht geshen .


----------



## Booman90 (19. April 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo eine Frage ist es in Dark Souls 3 möglich zu sehen wenn man etwas beim Händler kauft ob man diesen Gegstand schon besitzt oder nicht? in DS1 und DS2 ging das noch bei DS3 habe ich bis jetzt nicht geshen .



Also bei Verbrauchsgegenständen, Ringe und Zauber, ja. Das sieht man in der mitte. Da steht irg was mit Anzahl im Inventar und Anzahl im Lager oder so ähnlich. Bei Rüstungen oder Wafffen sieht man das aber nicht.


----------



## _maxe (19. April 2016)

Hat jemand eigentlich mit dem Bettler das Spiel angefangen?
An stats hat er ja überall 10, was nicht verkehrt ist.
Und startet auf Level 1, also kann man auch die ersten male für wenig Seelen aufleveln.

Und leidet hier vielleicht noch jemand unter starken FPS einbrüchen beim Spielen?
Meistens nach dem Ladebildschirm läuft das Spiel so mit 10FPS.
Muss dann jedesmal mit Alt-Tab aus dem Spiel raus und wieder rein damits flüssig weiter geht.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. April 2016)

Das ist doch Kacke einfach nur Kacke ist das.


----------



## Booman90 (19. April 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mit dem Bettler das Spiel angefangen?
> An stats hat er ja überall 10, was nicht verkehrt ist.
> Und startet auf Level 1, also kann man auch die ersten male für wenig Seelen aufleveln.



Ja, wenn man sich alles offen halten will, was builds betrifft, ist der Bettler am besten. Aber wenn es dann zu bestimmten Spezialisierungen kommt, ist er von den Werten her am schlechtesten.

Ich find die Idee auch super, als nichts anzufangen und am Ende des Spiels der Held im Zelt zu sein.^^


----------



## Aegon (19. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee auch super, als nichts anzufangen und am Ende des Spiels der Held im Zelt zu sein.^^



Das ist man ja sowieso 
Ich hab auch als Bettler angefangen, aber im Endeffekt ist es eh egal, welche Klasse man nimmt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mit dem Bettler das Spiel angefangen?
> An stats hat er ja überall 10, was nicht verkehrt ist.
> Und startet auf Level 1, also kann man auch die ersten male für wenig Seelen aufleveln.
> 
> ...



ich spiel fast immer mit dem bettler zu beginn.
mit 10 in allen stats kann man grade im early game ziemlich viel reissen.
waffen und Rüstungen wechselt man eh sehr schnell aus, obwohl der club sogar ziemlich stark ist!
mit 10 in Zauberkraft hat man auch den ersten spellslot was ebenfalls sehr nützlich ist


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Ich laufe aktuell als blauer Wächter rum, bzw das Äquivalent das man später sein kann, und farme hin und wieder die Items welche man bekommt wenn man bei einem Host einen Invader killt.
Irgendwie bin ich aber erstens kein guter PVP Spieler, und zweitens scheint mir mein Murakumo nicht so pralle.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Waffe im PVP, oder kann mir eine andere empfehlen?
Str 20, Dex 24 hätte mein Char.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich laufe aktuell als blauer Wächter rum, bzw das Äquivalent das man später sein kann, und farme hin und wieder die Items welche man bekommt wenn man bei einem Host einen Invader killt.
> Irgendwie bin ich aber erstens kein guter PVP Spieler, und zweitens scheint mir mein Murakumo nicht so pralle.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Waffe im PVP, oder kann mir eine andere empfehlen?
> Str 20, Dex 24 hätte mein Char.



Ich bin zwar auch nicht gut im PVP, aber da ich fast die ganze Zeit "geglutet" durch die Gegend latsche werde ich immer mal wieder invaded...
Als Waffe nutze ich aktuell das "Gerade Irithyll Schwert" +2, das macht so nen Frostschaden. Das funzt soweit ganz gut, zumindest habe ich noch keinen PvP Kampf verloren, aber ne richtige Taktik habe ich auch nicht. Ich kloppe einfach wie doof auf die Gegner ein


----------



## Booman90 (20. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich laufe aktuell als blauer Wächter rum, bzw das Äquivalent das man später sein kann, und farme hin und wieder die Items welche man bekommt wenn man bei einem Host einen Invader killt.
> Irgendwie bin ich aber erstens kein guter PVP Spieler, und zweitens scheint mir mein Murakumo nicht so pralle.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Waffe im PVP, oder kann mir eine andere empfehlen?
> Str 20, Dex 24 hätte mein Char.



Also ich kann dir nur den Panzerbrecher ampfehlen, den kannste bei Greirat kaufen. Ist ein Rapier, hat aber eine höhere Reichweite, schlägst damit aber genau so schnell zu. Vorteil von der Waffe ist, dass viele unterschätzen wie oft du mit ner vollen Ausdaueranzeige zu schlagen kannst und immer noch ne escape rolle hast.  Wenn du n Schlag damit gelandet hast, dann immer weiter R1 spamen. xD Aber nur einhändig benutzen^^


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Also eindeutig low damage Starterwaffen die mir hier empfohlen werden.
Gut, Großschwerter wie das Murakumo sind im PVP vermutlich eher was für die Pro´s.
Wobei der Wirbelangriff mit einer L2+R2 Kombo schon nicht schlecht ist.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (20. April 2016)

Wo hast du das Marakumo gefunden? Oder gibts das beim Händler?
Ich hatte Greirat garnicht lösgeschickt zum Plündern... Irgendwie hatte ich die Vermutung das er die NPCs am Feuerbandschrein beklauen wird.^^


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also eindeutig low damage Starterwaffen die mir hier empfohlen werden.
> Gut, Großschwerter wie das Murakumo sind im PVP vermutlich eher was für die Pro´s.



Ich habe halt einfach ein Schwert gewollt das gut mit Stärke skaliert und einigermaßen flott ist. Die PvP Tauglichkeit war für mich nur ein netter Nebeneffekt. Zusätzlich habe ich auch noch meine +3 Kreiger Startaxt, aber die nutze ich mittlerweile nur noch gegen diese Kristallechsen.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Marakumo gefunden? Oder gibts das beim Händler?



Das Murakumo bekommst du von einem NPC-Invader.


----------



## Artschie321 (20. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das Murakumo bekommst du von einem NPC-Invader.



Ach Mist, das hab ich nun davon das ich die meiste Zeit "tot" rumlaufe.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ach Mist, das hab ich nun davon das ich die meiste Zeit "tot" rumlaufe.



Deswegen lauf ich die Levels nochmal komplett gekindled ab, bevor ich den Gebietsboss lege.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Deswegen lauf ich die Levels nochmal komplett gekindled ab, bevor ich den Gebietsboss lege.



Besonders weil man ja sowieso Glut im Überfluss hat und wenn se knapp wird einfach bei ein paar Bosskämpfen helfen. Dann gibt's eine Glut for free und zusätzlich ein paar leicht verdiente Seelen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2016)

white dmg war im pvp noch nie ausschlaggebend
die meisten machen halt den fehler und schauen immer nur auf den schaden im status fenster.
ich finde movesets und Geschwindigkeit viel wichtiger

aktuell häng ich grade am namenlosen König... für mich bis jetzt mit abstand der schwerste aller bosse
in phase 1 brauch ich ewig den zu treffen,...
der typ raubt mir noch den letzen nerf >-<


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> aktuell häng ich grade am namenlosen König... für mich bis jetzt mit abstand der schwerste aller bosse
> in phase 1 brauch ich ewig den zu treffen,...
> der typ raubt mir noch den letzen nerf >-<



Bin zwar noch nicht dort und weis auch nicht wie er aussieht, aber habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen das er der härteste Boss in Souls Spielen sein soll.


----------



## pitpiti (20. April 2016)

Ich spiele auch jetzt ds3 u bin grade in der kathedrale des abgrund und bei einem spiele als ich ihm geholfen habe war da der zwiebel-riter, aber bei mir ist er nicht da, wieso ist er nicht bei mir? Kann mir jemand sagen? Bitte bitte sag mir was muss ich machen?


----------



## Aegon (20. April 2016)

Irgendwas lief bei mir bei der Anri-Questline falsch, man sollte sie ja eigentlich bei der zusammenstürzenden Brücke in den Katakomben finden, aber da ist sie nicht. Bis zur ersten Begegnung in den Katakomben verlief eigentlich auch alles nach Plan 


Spoiler



Mittlerweile hab ich Horace in der Höhle getötet und bin zum Finstermondgrab, aber weiterhin keine Spur von ihr


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Er kommt nach dem Kampf nicht zum Feuerbandschrein.


----------



## pitpiti (20. April 2016)

Den zwiebel-rieter hab ich im dorf der untoten bei dem aufzug getrofen, dann in dem kleinem dorf vor und nach dem kampf mit dem feuer-dämon und mit ihm auch mehrmals geredet, dann hab ich ihn nirgendwo getroffen


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2016)

Das wird ein Weilchen dauern.
Keine Ahnung wo er wieder auftaucht. Questlines schafft man in Dark Souls selten beim ersten mal.


----------



## L4D2K (20. April 2016)

pitpiti schrieb:


> Den zwiebel-rieter hab ich im dorf der untoten bei dem aufzug getrofen, dann in dem kleinem dorf vor und nach dem kampf mit dem feuer-dämon und mit ihm auch mehrmals geredet, dann hab ich ihn nirgendwo getroffen







Spoiler



Der müsste jetzt im Gebiet Kathedrale des Abgrunds sein. Am Leuchtfeuer Kapelle der Läuterung ist vor der Kapelle ein Brunnen wo er drin steckt.

Nur klicken wenn du wirklich nicht weiterkommst 


Spoiler



Seine Quest hängt zusammen mit Patches, mehr will ich aber auch nicht spoilern. 
Hier gibts die komplette Lösung der Quest: Dark Souls 3: NPC-Quest-Guide - Siegward und Patches • Eurogamer.de


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. April 2016)

So, nun beim Pfad der Opferungen angelangt und gleich in einem Zug das Gebiet bis zum zweiten Leuchtfeuer gesäubert incl dem menschlichen Gegner. Bis dahin der mit abstand einfachste Abschnitt im Spiel. Abgesehen vom Tutorial.

Ich glaube, langsam komm ich wieder rein und hör auf, so extrem schei*e zu spielen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2016)

Pfad der Opferung ist auch einfach und sehr kurz.


----------



## Artschie321 (21. April 2016)

Also ich glaube ich müsste jetzt im letzten Gebiet angekommen sein.


Spoiler



habe gestern den 3. Lord gelegt und wurde dann in einer kleinen Cutscene wieder zurück nach Lothric teleportiert, wo ich dann gleich im Anschluss gegen die Tänzerin kämpfen durfte.



Mein Feuerbandschrein ist inzwischen auch so gut wie leer.
Anri ist nicht zurückgekommen. Der Crestfallen ist irgendwann einfach verschwunden. Sirris hat sich von mir abgewand als ich Rosarias Fingern beigetreten bin.
Yuria sagt mir auch nur noch das sie den Fürsten abgeschworen hat. Und Siegward hab ich auch nur 2. mal getroffen. Ich glaube ich habe in diesen Playthough so ziemlich jede Questline verhauen.^^


----------



## Placebo (21. April 2016)

Bei mir ist dieses pilgernde Schildkröten-Etwas an Altersschwäche gestorben, weil ich sie zu lange ignoriert habe


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist dieses pilgernde Schildkröten-Etwas an Altersschwäche gestorben, weil ich sie zu lange ignoriert habe



Ja er stirbt ja ab einem bestimmten Spielfortschritt sowieso.
Hast die 5 Gratislevel wohl verpasst.

Ich habe gestern den zweiten Lord of Cinder Aldrich, Saint of the B!tch gelegt.
Muss sagen da fand ich den Gebietsboss davor fast schwieriger.


----------



## Artschie321 (22. April 2016)

Ja das muss ich auch sagen. Aldrich ist im Vergleich zu Sulyvahn nicht sonderlich schwierig.


----------



## Thaurial (22. April 2016)

Wie groß ist der Download bei Steam etwa?

Werds mir wohl demnächst zulegen, falls noch wer nen guten Tipp hat ..


----------



## Artschie321 (22. April 2016)

Waren so rund 18Gig wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja er stirbt ja ab einem bestimmten Spielfortschritt sowieso.
> Hast die 5 Gratislevel wohl verpasst.



Ich hab von dem auch nur den ersten Level-Up bekommen.
War immer mal wieder dort aber außer bissl quatschen ist da nix passiert, irgendwann lag er tot am Boden  tz


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich hab von dem auch nur den ersten Level-Up bekommen.
> War immer mal wieder dort aber außer bissl quatschen ist da nix passiert, irgendwann lag er tot am Boden  tz



Man muss zwischendurch sterben. Für jeden Tod bekommt man ein Dunkles Siegel ins Inventar und für jedes Siegel kann man einmal kostenlos aufsteigen, nach dem 5. mal stirbt er dann.


----------



## Booman90 (22. April 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Man muss zwischendurch sterben. Für jeden Tod bekommt man ein Dunkles Siegel ins Inventar und für jedes Siegel kann man einmal kostenlos aufsteigen, nach dem 5. mal stirbt er dann.



Nicht ganz. Pro gratis Level Up bekommt man ein Siegel und die beeinflussen dein ''Hüllewert'' nach jedem Tod. 1 Siegel = 1 Hüllewert; 2 Siegel = 2 Hüllewert; 3 Siegel = 3 Hüllewert; etc bis zu 8 Siegel. Und aufleveln kannst du bei ihm nach 2, 6, 12, 16 Hülle.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (22. April 2016)

Mit einem bestimmten Gegenstand kann man das aber auch heilen lassen. Dann wird man nicht mehr Hollow wenn man stirbt. Wer seine Seelen spart oder eine wenig farmt könnte das sogar noch machen bevor man den Schildkrötenmann überhaupt im Spiel trifft. Ich frage mich ob in dem Fall dann halt einfach nur ein Paar Zeilen Text und die Funktion fehlen oder ob es dann vieleicht sogar möglich ist den das ganze Spiel über am leben zu halten?


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2016)

Was ich momentan etwas blöde finde, ist das ich nicht richtig farmen kann.
In DS1 hab ich den goldenen Schlangenring angezogen, bisschen Menschlichkeit rein gepfiffen und los gings.
In DS3 hab ich da bisher kaum eine Möglichkeit gesehen richtig zu farmen. Habe keinen Ring, kann imo keine Coins kaufen usw.
Wie macht ihr das denn bisher?

PS: ich werde sicherlich kein Glück leveln.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (22. April 2016)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur versucht die Silverknights wegen ihrem Schwert zu farmen, aber ich glaube langsam das gibt es nicht.
Ich habe dafür bis jetzt fleißig Coins konsumiert. Inzwischen habe ich aber auch den Goldenen Schlangenring gefunden (frag mich aber nicht mehr wo^^)
Solange es keine Waffe gibt, die ich unbedingt nutzen will, die mit Glück skaliert werde ich da auch keinen Punkt reinstecken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. April 2016)

Du findest im Firelinkshrine hinter ner Illusionswand einen Ring, der die erhaltenen Seelen massiv erhöht. Musst halt vorher den Turmschlüssel für 20k kaufen.

Edit: achso, du meintest gear xD


----------



## BabaYaga (22. April 2016)

...na super ich hab dieses dunkle Siegel irgendwann entfernen lassen. Dachte das ist was Böses und durch einen bestimmten Gegenstand ist das dann möglich bei der Tante am Feuerschrein,
Bin ja dazwischen 100x gestorben aber dieses Siegel kam nach der Heilung nicht mehr wieder, weil ich ab und an mal wieder zu der Frau gegangen bin und geprüft habe, ob ich es denn wieder heilen müsste. Grrrrrr 
Das war dann wohl der Grund wieso ich beim Herrn Zauberer nicht mehr leveln konnte...


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. April 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Mit einem bestimmten Gegenstand kann man das aber auch heilen lassen. Dann wird man nicht mehr Hollow wenn man stirbt. Wer seine Seelen spart oder eine wenig farmt könnte das sogar noch machen bevor man den Schildkrötenmann überhaupt im Spiel trifft. Ich frage mich ob in dem Fall dann halt einfach nur ein Paar Zeilen Text und die Funktion fehlen oder ob es dann vieleicht sogar möglich ist den das ganze Spiel über am leben zu halten?



Mal ne Frage, wie funktioniert das genau. Also im Bezug auf NPC Invader. Ich muss ja Glut nehmen, damit ich im Ember Modus bin, dann kann ich invaded werden oder andere Spieler rufen, ansonsten nicht.

So, aber was hat das Hollowing damit zu tun? In den Vorgängern war genau das entscheidend, um PvP gehen zu können. Hier ist es aber Ember. Also was bringt es mir dann, wenn ich nicht mehr Hollow werde? 
Ich sehe einfach keinen Vorteil darin, den "Fluch" zu heilen., da Hollow oder nicht scheinbar auf gar nichts im Spiel irgend einen Einfluss hat. Das einzige was zählt ist, ob man im Ember Modus ist oder nicht.

Ich weiß zwar, dass es um diesen Fluch später eine Questline gibt, aber warum bietet mir das Spiel an, diesen Fluch zu heilen, wenn ich dadurch keinen Vorteil habe, außer die Questline zu versauen.


----------



## Artschie321 (22. April 2016)

Hmm also von der Questline hab ich noch nichts gehört. 
Ich konnte auch noch keine Vorteile entdecken, außer das dein Char halt nicht mehr schimmelt wenn du stirbst


----------



## Booman90 (22. April 2016)

@Laggy.NET Naja, wenn du es geheilt hast, wirst du halt nach ein paar toden nicht aussehen wie gebratener Speck  Sonst gibt es kein Vor- oder Nachteil wenn du Hollow oder nicht Hollow bist. Naja, außer du verfolgst die Questline und musst halt Hollow bleiben, um ein anderes Ende zu bekommen.^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. April 2016)

Ach, da kommt ein Helm drüber und dann sieht den Schimmel keiner mehr. Alles gut. 

Der fehlende Schatten meines Char spart ganz nebenbei viel Rechenleistung.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. April 2016)

Mir was das eben genau aufgrund der Rüstung bzw. der Kopfbedeckung gar nicht aufgefallen...
Das erste was ich mich am Anfang gefragt habe war, wieso bin ich jetzt 2h im Charaktermenü rumgehangen. Ich hab seit dem nie wieder mein Gesicht gesehen


----------



## Jemall (22. April 2016)

Hi erstmal 
Hat irgendwer noch Probleme mit 3d Vision von Nvidia?
Bei mir werden manche Shader falsch dargestellt...


----------



## Placebo (22. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was ich momentan etwas blöde finde, ist das ich nicht richtig farmen kann.
> In DS1 hab ich den goldenen Schlangenring angezogen, bisschen Menschlichkeit rein gepfiffen und los gings.
> In DS3 hab ich da bisher kaum eine Möglichkeit gesehen richtig zu farmen. Habe keinen Ring, kann imo keine Coins kaufen usw.
> Wie macht ihr das denn bisher?
> ...



Bei mir hat die Mimic schon mehrfach das Symbol der Habgier (?) gedroppt... Den Mimic-Helm, den es in den beiden Vorgängern auch gab. Glück kommt mir noch nutzloser als Resistenz (das hatte wenigstens bei >50 VIT noch Vorteile) vor


----------



## Jemall (22. April 2016)

Droppen denn viel mehr Items mit mehr Glück/Kupfermünze?


----------



## Atent123 (22. April 2016)

Was ist eigentlich der besste Weg um dieses Krokodil was in dem Gebiet nach den Catakomben im See auftaucht (nachdem man es auf der Brücke abgehängt hat) zu besiegen ?
Also jetzt als Nahkämpfer mit Ultra großem Beil (das vom Untoten Dorf).


----------



## BabaYaga (23. April 2016)

Meinst du das fette Teil, dass direkt hinter dir auf die Brücke springt wenn du sie betrittst? Das hab ich jetzt einfach mal umgehauen lol
Die schlechte News ist: Es hält ganz schön was aus.
Die gute News: Das spawnt dann nicht nochmal lol


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. April 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der besste Weg um dieses Krokodil was in dem Gebiet nach den Catakomben im See auftaucht (nachdem man es auf der Brücke abgehängt hat) zu besiegen ?
> Also jetzt als Nahkämpfer mit Ultra großem Beil (das vom Untoten Dorf).



das drachenähnliche Krokodil ding ist eigentlich recht simpel.
bleib so nah an ihm ran wie es nur möglich ist.
wenn du siehst das es den kopf leicht seitlich hoch zieht, hör sofort auf zu schlagen und weich in die Richtung aus aus die der kopf auf dich zu schnellt.
repeat repeat repeat

die meisten machen immer den fehler bei gefährlich aussehenden Gegner erstmal auf abstand zu gehen.
dadurch lässt man aber immer zu das der Gegner eine höhe Auswahl an Attacken benutzt.
bisher funktionierten alle darksouls spiele gleich, und so auch der 3te Part. Gegner benutzen unterschiedliche Attacken je nach Positionierung des Spielers.
das beste Beispiel ist hier z.b.der ancient dragon in darksouls 2, der wohl mit als schwerster boss galt. hat man aber gewusst wie man gewisse Attacken triggern konnte war auch dieser einfach nur Fallobst.



> Die schlechte News ist: Es hält ganz schön was aus.
> Die gute News: Das spawnt dann nicht nochmal lol


dafür taucht das an einer anderen Stelle nochmal auf, sogar in doppelter version 


PS:
finde es ein wenig schade das man keine Rüstungen mehr upgraden kann.
mein Inventar ist überfüllt mir 99 shards jeder größe und hab dafür keine Verwendung mehr.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> dafür taucht das an einer anderen Stelle nochmal auf, sogar in doppelter version



OH Freude


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. April 2016)

Der Friedhof ist ja mal lustig 

Das nächste leuchtfeuer gefühlt nen Kilometer weg. Irgendwann bin ich nur noch so durchgerannt und hatte mindestens 10 Gegner hinter mir, die sich nicht mehr abschütteln ließen.
Bin dann irgendwann nur noch um mein leben gerannt. WTF! Unglaublich, wie viele Gegner da plötzlich auf einen Gehetzt werden, selbst wenn man sich vortastet.
Zum glück ist man unverwundbar, während man Tore öffnet. 

Jetzt kann ich aber die restlichen 50% des Gebietes von der anderen Seite angehen. Top.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. April 2016)

Der Friedhof is ulkig ja. Vor allem wenn dich mal so ein mutiertes Skelett erwischt. Das Teil hat bei mir eine nicht enden wollende Blutung ausgelöst bei der Nahkampfattacke. Die Leiste ist ca 3x vollgelaufen nachdem ich getroffen wurde und jedes Mal hat es mir den halben HP Balken durch Blutverlust weggefegt  Was für ein Spaß 

Manchmal glaube ich das Spiel hat eine Algorithmus für das Invaden zum Ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt.
Mir kommt vor immer wenn ich ewig lange nicht mehr bei einem Leuchtfeuer wahr, gerade mühsam ein neues Level gesäubert habe und keine oder nur noch wenig Flakons habe + mitten im Kampf bin, invadet mich so ein Wahnsinniger der rumhoppst wie ein Kanickel auf XTC und metzgert mir meine letzten 5cm Energie weg während ich damit beschäftigt bin die anderen Gegner überhaupt unter die Erde zu bekommen. DA KÖNNT I SCHO MANCHMAL DEZENT AUSZUCKEN  lol


----------



## _maxe (23. April 2016)

Gibts eigentlich noch einen anderen Weg um in den Turm neben dem Schrein zukommen? Hätte zwar die 20k Seelen für den Schlüssel aber die könnte man natürlich auch anderst ausgeben


----------



## L4D2K (23. April 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch einen anderen Weg um in den Turm neben dem Schrein zukommen?



In den Turm nicht, aber aufs Dach vom Firelink Shrine.
Dark Souls 3 - Firelink Shrine Glitch ( Serpent Ring) - YouTube


----------



## _maxe (23. April 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> In den Turm nicht, aber aufs Dach vom Firelink Shrine.
> Dark Souls 3 - Firelink Shrine Glitch ( Serpent Ring) - YouTube



Hm irgendwelche Glitches nutzen wollte ich eigentlich nicht .. aber der Ring ist ja wirklich das einzige was ich haben möchte .. 
Mal schauen ob ich das später mal ausprobiere. Wahrscheinlich bin ich eh zu doof da hoch zu kommen


----------



## attilarw (23. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hatte auch schon einen anderen "komischen" Vorfall ingame, ich nehme an durch Cheater die ******** bauen, kp.


Ich bin übrigens brutal enttäuscht vom Mehrspielersystem, ich kann gar nicht zählen wie oft ich schon bei Leuten vor der Nebelwand stadn und nicht helfen konnte oder umgekehrt, genau so das beitreten funktioniert miserabel, furchtbar From Software.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Der Friedhof is ulkig ja. Vor allem wenn dich mal so ein mutiertes Skelett erwischt. Das Teil hat bei mir eine nicht enden wollende Blutung ausgelöst bei der Nahkampfattacke. Die Leiste ist ca 3x vollgelaufen nachdem ich getroffen wurde und jedes Mal hat es mir den halben HP Balken durch Blutverlust weggefegt  Was für ein Spaß



Wenn dich das nächste mal der Blutverlust erwischt, rüste eine Fackel aus.


----------



## Artschie321 (23. April 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den namenlosen König machen muss oder ob der optional ist? Das ist ein ganz schöner Brocken, nur komme ich momentan auch sonst nicht weiter...
Am Drachenhort ist irgendwie auch schluss.

Edit: sich erledigt... nach ein paar mehr Versuchen habe ich ihm gelegt. Ist aber scheinbar optional. Und am Drachenhort habe ich einfach nur einen Weg übersehen, obwohl der eigtl ziemlich offensichtlich war


----------



## BabaYaga (23. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn dich das nächste mal der Blutverlust erwischt, rüste eine Fackel aus.



Echt das hilft? Kurz nach dem Friedhof hab ich das Ding eh zwangsweise ausgerüstet. Na mal guggen. Danke für den Tipp ^^
Also ich muss schon sagen, nach den Katakomben... Jesus Maria.. . Atmosphärisch.. WOHA lol.


----------



## XeT (24. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Echt das hilft? Kurz nach dem Friedhof hab ich das Ding eh zwangsweise ausgerüstet. Na mal guggen. Danke für den Tipp ^^
> Also ich muss schon sagen, nach den Katakomben... Jesus Maria.. . Atmosphärisch.. WOHA lol.



Wenn dich die Wurmparasiten treffen guck dir mal dein char an. Der ist durchsetzt mit Würmern die mögen nur kein Feuer. Deswegen die hinweise auf dem boden mit vesuch fackel etc.

Andere fragen habt ihr schon version 1.04? Ich hab 1.031 aber im spiel sagt es mir schon immer das 1.04 da ist


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2016)

Naja im Start-Screen steht:

App Version: 1.03.1
Regel-Version 1.04

Scheint so auch der aktuellste Stand zu sein.


----------



## Placebo (24. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich das Spiel hat eine Algorithmus für das Invaden zum Ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt.
> Mir kommt vor immer wenn ich ewig lange nicht mehr bei einem Leuchtfeuer wahr, gerade mühsam ein neues Level gesäubert habe und keine oder nur noch wenig Flakons habe + mitten im Kampf bin, invadet mich so ein Wahnsinniger der rumhoppst wie ein Kanickel auf XTC und metzgert mir meine letzten 5cm Energie weg während ich damit beschäftigt bin die anderen Gegner überhaupt unter die Erde zu bekommen. DA KÖNNT I SCHO MANCHMAL DEZENT AUSZUCKEN  lol



Das Problem ist, dass du als Invader im Bestfall jeden 5. Kampf gewinnst und es nicht einmal so etwas wie eine Duell-Arena gibt. Das frustriert irrsinnig und ich merke selbst, dass ich bei einzelnen Spielern deutlich aggressiver als noch in DS2 bin. Da hätte ich bei einem Kampf vom Host gegen NPCs zugesehen, bevor ich angegriffen hätte. In DS3 kannst du dir das eigentlich nicht mehr erlauben.


XeT schrieb:


> Wenn dich die Wurmparasiten treffen guck dir mal dein char an. Der ist durchsetzt mit Würmern die mögen nur kein Feuer. Deswegen die hinweise auf dem boden mit vesuch fackel etc.



Der rote Moosklumpen entfernt sie auch.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2016)

Ich muss sagen das Co-Op Gaming ist für mich im Moment der beste Weg um Seelen zu farmen.
Wenn man sein Symbol halbwegs praktisch platziert, wird man längstens in einer Minute gerufen.
20-30.000 Seelen für ein paar Minuten mitmetzeln ist da keine Seltenheit, muss sagen das macht echt Laune.
Mittlerweile hab ich das mit dem PvP auch schon ganz gut raus, zumindest killt mich jetzt nur noch jeder 5te im Schnitt


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2016)

Aldrichs Getreue funzt wahnsinnig gut. Da wird man aktuell echt im Sekundentakt gerufen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aldrichs Getreue funzt wahnsinnig gut. Da wird man aktuell echt im Sekundentakt gerufen.



kann ich leider nicht bestätigen?
ich hab heute aldrichs auch auf rank 2 gebracht, allerdings durchs farmen der komischen Pyromanen die vor dem boss rumstehen.
in der gesamten zeit (seit vorgestern) habe ich genau 2 invasions gestartet bekommen. (wobei eine dann durch connection lost abgebrochen ist)
der komplette multiplayer scheint irgendwie noch gar nicht richtig zu funktionieren.
zudem treffen anscheinend 50% aller schläge nicht(o trefferfeedback),... ich denke das hat ebenfalls die Verbindung zur anderen welt zu verschulden.


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2016)

Sobald ich das Eid Item anlege, hab ich nicht mal mehr Zeit meine Waffe zu wechseln.
Ich werde da alle 5-10sek gerufen. Stand gestern in dem Raum wo man den Eid bekam, wobei das egal sein sollte.


----------



## Artschie321 (24. April 2016)

Also ich bin jetzt das erste mal durch. Wahnsinn wieviele rufsymbole man teilweise sieht.
Ich hab jetzt beim ersten mal niemanden gerufen und auch mein Zeichen nicht gelegt aber für den 2. Durchlauf freu ich mich auf Jolly Cooperation.^^


----------



## L4D2K (24. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> der komplette multiplayer scheint irgendwie noch gar nicht richtig zu funktionieren.



Das Gefühl hatte ich auch, da ich bei den Watshdogs of Farron nie beschworen wurde, bei Aldrich Faithful hingegen wurde ich dann auch im Minutentakt beschworen.
Auf Steam haben mehrere von dem Problem geschrieben, wobei es sich wohl um garkeinen bug oder ähnliches handelt, sondern wohl dem neuen Matchmaking zu verdanken ist, was aus Soul level + Waffenupgrade level besteht.
Summon Range Calculator | Dark Souls 3 Wiki

Als ich Aldrich Faithful gemacht hatte, war ich so im bereich SL 70 mit einem + 6 Exileschwert.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2016)

Zur Steamversion kann ich nix sagen, da ich auf der PS4 spiele.
Das Soullevel sollte eigentlich auch nicht das Problem sein. Ich sehe halt auch massig Summoning signs, was ja bedeutet das es Leute in meiner Range gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2016)

Wo kann man die Eid Gegenstände für die 



Spoiler



Finstermondklingen


farmen?


----------



## L4D2K (24. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Eid Gegenstände für die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the best way to farm covenant items? :: DARK SOULS III General Discussions


----------



## attilarw (24. April 2016)

Jemanden einladen geht bei mit vllt 1 von 10 versuchen, dagegen invadet werden geht ständig. gute Sache From Drecksladen.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. April 2016)

Manche sind echt ulkig. Die klicken offenbar quer durch die Bank alle verschiedenen Rufsymbole an und wenn du dann reinkommst gehts zu wie im Krieg. 3 Finstergeister, 2 Sonnenlichtkrieger und noch einer - einfach nur auf die Mütze lol.
Der Coop scheint ja bis zu 6 Leute zu unterstützen, da gehts dann schon mal rund. Für Bossfights natürlich praktisch wenn mans ich eine kleine Armee dazuholen kann  Wobei die ja dann offensichtlich auch um Einiges stärker sind.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

Mit getrockneten Fingern kannst bis zu 3 Phantome mit nehmen.
Pro Phantom hat der Boss mehr HP.

Ich hatte gestern auch stellenweise große Tumulte.
Host, ein Phantom, zwei Getreue und noch nen Invader waren keine Seltenheit.
Als Getreuer sind allerdings die roten Invader nervig. Die bekommen immer mit auf die Fresse und sind mal Freund mal Feind.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Mittlerweile hab ich durch den Koop Abschnitte gesehen, die ich selbst noch gar nicht gefunden hatte, das ist sehr hilfreich. Wenn plötzlich der Host ganz woanders als erwartet lang läuft und dann kommt so dieser AHA-Moment. WIE da ist noch ein Bereich?!?! haha.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

Gestern waren wir zwei Invader. Der Host hat den Samen benutzt, sodass wir beide (Aldrichs Getreue) gegen alle Gegner kämpfen mussten.
Vom Host keine Spur, der hat sich irgendwo versteckt. 
Als wir beide das komplette Gebiet von Gegnern beseitigt haben, und vom Host immer noch keine Spur war, hab ich mich irgendwann zurückgezogen.

So kann man´s auch machen.^^


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern auch mal versucht zu helfen, aber so richtig erfolgreich war das nicht. Ich habe das Zeichen beim 



Spoiler



Abbys Watcher


 gesetzt und wurde auch zügig gerufen, aber die meisten sind dann erstmal noch ewig durch die Level geeiert und als man dann endlich mal beim Boss war wurde ich entweder kurz vorm Ende weggeschickt oder die Host ist verreckt...

Nach 5 Versuchen habe ich es dann aufgegeben und alleine weitergespielt


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> .... aber die meisten sind dann erstmal noch ewig durch die Level geeiert und als man dann endlich mal beim Boss war wurde ich entweder kurz vorm Ende weggeschickt oder die Host ist verreckt...
> 
> Nach 5 Versuchen habe ich es dann aufgegeben und alleine weitergespielt



Das kann natürlich auch passieren.
Ich hatte da damals eigentlich immer recht Glück und hab nur 2x jemand erwischt der mit mir rum laufen wollte.
Ansonsten bin ich immer schnurrstracks zum Bossfog gelaufen und habe eindeutig signalisiert das ich da rein will.^^
Für andere fights habe ich keine Zeit und zu wenig Flakons um sie vorab zu verschwenden.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Also wenn man vor einem Boss das Zeichen setzt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht hoch, dass man dann auch direkt in das Boss-Areal läuft.
Wenn ich mit wem Coop ein Gebiet säubern will. setze ich die Rune eher am Anfang des GEbietes direkt nach dem Lagerfeuer und nicht vor dem Bosseingang.
Aber es gibt immer mal wieder so lustige Leute die in die falsche Richtung laufen oder so.
Musste letztens auch 3 Invader in Summe platt machen, den Host konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Kein einziger Feind mehr im ganzen Gebiet, hab mich dann selbst zurückgeschickt lol.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2016)

Was das eigentlich mit der Glut aufsich? Finde die immer mal wieder.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was das eigentlich mit der Glut aufsich? Finde die immer mal wieder.



Die Glut ist Fluch und Segen zugleich *g*
Sie aktiviert bei Benutzung quasi die MP-Komponente des Spiels.
Du kannst dann durch Aktivierung von Runen welche du immer mal wieder am Boden siehst fremde Spieler herbeirufen, kannst aber auch von bösen Spielern heimgesucht werden.
Zudem steigen deine maximalen Health Points.
Auch sämtliche Eide im Spiel sind mehr oder weniger mit dem MP gekoppelt.

Lies dir auch einfach mal immer die Item-Beschreibungen der Dinge durch, mit denen du nichts anfangen kannst.
Bei manchen ist man dann ja danach doch etwas schlauer. gg


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2016)

Wo kann man sich das durchlesen? Und bei mir gibt's keine Runen aufem Boden. Nur das übliche Geschreibsel "gelobt sei die Sonne" und so...


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich das durchlesen? Und bei mir gibt's keine Runen aufem Boden. Nur das übliche Geschreibsel "gelobt sei die Sonne" und so...



Jedes Item hat eine Beschreibung, die einfach durchlesen dann sollten sich die meisten Dinge von alleine klären und zur Not steht Onkel Google auch immer zur Hilfe bereit...


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich das durchlesen? Und bei mir gibt's keine Runen aufem Boden. Nur das übliche Geschreibsel "gelobt sei die Sonne" und so...



Falls du Dark Souls 1 gezockt hast, "Glut" ist das Äquivalent zur "Menschlichkeit".
Ist dieses mal aber wie in Demon´s Souls. "Geglutet" ist dein Lebensbalken länger. Wenn du stirbst bist "ungeglutet" und hast wieder einen kürzeren Lebensbalken.
Mein Tipp, lauf immer geglutet rum.

Item Texte lesen ist definitiv ratsam. Im Menü kann man immer einen Knopf drücken um den kompletten Text des Items anzeigen zu lassen. Wird unten immer angezeigt was man drücken kann.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2016)

Ok, danke. Ich hab mich schon gewundert, wo die Menschlichkeit hin is...


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Wo gibt es was gegen Flüche(o.ä.)?

Bin in diesen einem Gefägnis wo die mit dem brenneisen sind und ständig wird mein leben abgezogen, also der ganze Balken wird kleiner. Fluch?


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Wo gibt es was gegen Flüche(o.ä.)?
> 
> Bin in diesen einem Gefägnis wo die mit dem brenneisen sind und ständig wird mein leben abgezogen, also der ganze Balken wird kleiner. Fluch?



Es gibt Läuterungssteine(?), aber der Lebensbalken der von den Tanten im Kerker kleiner wird, wird ja automatisch auch wieder größer. Das ist ja nur kurzzeitig.


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Aber der geht bis ich Tot bin, bringt mir also nix wenn ich zu langsam bin Dann noch ein hieb von der und ich bin auch tot.


----------



## Booman90 (25. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Aber der geht bis ich Tot bin, bringt mir also nix wenn ich zu langsam bin Dann noch ein hieb von der und ich bin auch tot.



Pech gehabt.  Es gibt nichts gegen den Fluch, wo deine HP Anzeige schrumpft. Du könntest höchstens in Sicherheit rennen, Spiel schließen und dann wieder starten, dann ist deine HP Anzeige wieder komplett und du kannst hoch heilen.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Aber der geht bis ich Tot bin, bringt mir also nix wenn ich zu langsam bin Dann noch ein hieb von der und ich bin auch tot.



Der Trick ist ja die Tanten schneller zu killen als ihr Todesblick dich auf Null brutzelt.^^


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2016)

Das klingt ja als ob da noch ein paar "tolle" Gebiete auf mich warten


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Offensichtlich stirbt man ja instant wenn man verflucht wurde, es hat dann aber keine Spätfolgen wie früher wo die Energie halbiert wurde oder sowas. Zumindest ist mir bis jetzt noch nix aufgefallen.
Es gibt auch eine Statue in der Kanalisation nach der Brücke der Untotenstadt wo man den Fluch läutern kann. Frag mich nur wozu wenn man ja auf Dauer gar nicht verflucht werden kann.

Zu den Katakomben:


Spoiler



Oh Mann habt ihr euch die "Hängebrücke" mal genauer angesehen? bzw. das darunter? Zuerst dachte ich das is nur ein kleiner Umweg aber.... oh Graus lol


----------



## Booman90 (25. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Der Trick ist ja die Tanten schneller zu killen als ihr Todesblick dich auf Null brutzelt.^^



Das geht nur minimal bis 1 HP runter.


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Der Riese im Gefängnis kotzt mich auch an komme einfach nicht die Leiterrunter, der killt mich jedes mal.

irgendwie macht mit dark souls 3 nicht so sehr viel Spaß im Moment.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. April 2016)

Und ich bin durch, hab auch alle Scherben und Knochensplitter gefunden, NG+ auf geht's.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das klingt ja als ob da noch ein paar "tolle" Gebiete auf mich warten



Du hast hier Leseverbot.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und ich bin durch, hab auch alle Scherben und Knochensplitter gefunden, NG+ auf geht's.



Wie lange warst du denn unterwegs? Ich bin jetzt bei 50h und hab das Gefühl, ich bin gerade mal bei der Hälfte haha.
Vermutlich weil ich die halbe Zeit im MP rumhänge im Moment.
Wann weiß man denn, dass man alle Scherben und Splitter gefunden hat?
Ist bei dem Game ja nicht so, dass wie bei Ubisoft immer wo steht 1/100 oder so gg


----------



## Atent123 (25. April 2016)

Wozu sind eigentlich diese Knochensplitter da ?


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du hast hier Leseverbot.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. April 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wozu sind eigentlich diese Knochensplitter da ?





Spoiler



geh mal ans Leuchtfeuer im firelinkshrine und verbrenn die teile. du wirst feststellen das sich dadurch deine Estus flask permanent verstärken bis zu einem level von +10 wodurch sie mehr HP geben






Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Offensichtlich stirbt man ja instant wenn man verflucht wurde, es hat dann aber keine Spätfolgen wie früher wo die Energie halbiert wurde oder sowas. Zumindest ist mir bis jetzt noch nix aufgefallen.
> Es gibt auch eine Statue in der Kanalisation nach der Brücke der Untotenstadt wo man den Fluch läutern kann. Frag mich nur wozu wenn man ja auf Dauer gar nicht verflucht werden kann.





Spoiler



kleiner Hinweis: Dark Sigil


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Also aus meinen Erfahrungen kann ich für die PC Version keine Empfehlung abgeben wer auch sehr gerne Online spielen möchte, sprich mit anderen, andere rufen vor allem usw.

Totale Katastrophe bei mir. Ich bin echt sauer auf die...


----------



## efdev (25. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Totale Katastrophe bei mir. Ich bin echt sauer auf die...



Bei meinen Bekannten gab es bisher keine Probleme die hätten quasi das Spiel zu zweit durchspielen können ohne Probleme


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kleiner Hinweis: Dark Sigil





Spoiler



Hm naja davon habe ich mich schon vor Ewigkeiten befreien lassen. Aufgrund deines Tipps müsste ich jetzt auf sowas schließen wie: Ich kann nicht mehr auf Dauer verflucht werden, weil ich eben das Dunkle Siegel nicht mehr habe. Was natürlich endlich mal ein Vorteil wäre. Denn bislang war uns hier ja noch nicht so wirklich klar, was das Heilen des Siegels bewirkt *g*






attilarw schrieb:


> Also aus meinen Erfahrungen kann ich für die PC Version keine Empfehlung abgeben wer auch sehr gerne Online spielen möchte, sprich mit anderen, andere rufen vor allem usw.
> 
> Totale Katastrophe bei mir. Ich bin echt sauer auf die...



Kannst du die Sachen die dich stören auch im Detail nennen?
Ich kann das aktuell nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen, zumal ich sehr viel Spaß im MP habe.


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Habe ich ja schon vor zwei Seiten.

Jemanden einladen geht bei mir vllt bei 1/10 versuchen. Dann kommt noch das Glücksroulette ob jemand in den Bosskampf joinen kann oder vergeblich vor der Nebelwand stehen bleibt.

Dass selbe gilt anders herum, selten kann ich bei jemanden im Bosskampf helfen weil ich einfach nicht rein komme.

Zusätzlich noch ein Problem das ich das Spiel manchmal nicht verlassen kann wenn ich mit jemand zusammen war, das Spiel denkt dann ich bin noch mit jemandem online im Spiel obwohl er schon geleavt hat, bedeutet ich muss zum aus dem Spiel kommen Alt+F4 anwenden, Knochen zum Lagerfeuer kann ich dann aber auch nicht benutzen falls ich zurück muss/will.


Wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen am PC, grausam mMn. So etwas habe ich in Dark Souls I und II nie erlebt, wirklich nie. Da hatte ich nur hin und wieder mal das Problem dass ich jemanden nicht rufen konnte.


----------



## Aegon (25. April 2016)

Ich hab sowas zwar auch schon erlebt (nicht durch die Nebelwand gekommen etc.), aber das war bisher nur in Einzelfällen. Da stört mich mehr die gameplaytechnische Überzahl im MP


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

So ich hab jetzt mal PVP betrieben um Wirbelsäulen zu Farmen.
Ganz ehrlich, wie bekomm ich normales 1vs1 hin?

Ich lege den roten Speckstein, bin im Wallbauer Eid.
Werde gerufen, und dann ist es voll oft so, das ich zum Host komme, dann steht da noch ein weißes Phantom, ein rotes und was weis ich nicht noch alles.
Mal ehrlich, gegen wen kämpf ich da? Das ist ständig wie ein Turnier aufgebaut und ich habe keinen blassen gegen wen ich fighten soll.
Wieso nicht einfach nur ein Host und ich? 
Und wenn es doch mal ein normaler 1vs1 Kampf ist, trinkt der Host all seine Flakons.
Da können die Kämpfe ewig dauern. Wieso nicht ohne Flakons?
Ich hab grad 2h gezockt, aber die meiste Zeit war es einfach nur Chaos.
Zumindest hab ich jetzt mal 10 Wirbelsäulen.

Ach ja, wieso verlier ich meine Seelen, wenn ich als verrücktes Phantom sterbe?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Ja weil die ganzen Honks immer einfach alles rufen was am Boden liegt und meinen, das wären dann ihre Begleiter. Zumindest macht es auf mich den Eindruck.
Wenn jemand ein rotes Symbol legt, will er doch zum PvP geholt werden und nicht um im Coop zu spielen aber das raffen die Leute irgendwie nicht.
Oder sie holen wie gesagt spaßhalber einfach alles quer durch die Bank rein und dann herrscht das komplette Chaos.
War das denn mal so mit ohne Flakons im 1vs1? Wozu habe ich die denn dann, wenn ich sie eh nicht benutzen soll, zumal sie j eh halbiert werden lol.

Bezüglich Nebelwände.
Grundsätzlich kann man erst durch die Nebelwand wenn der Host schon durch ist und teilweise muss dieser auch erst die Zwischensequenz triggern bzw. im Areal etwas triggern, damit man dazu kann.
Je nachdem wie lange der Host da drinnen rumeiert, kann das auch länger dauern und solange kann man nicht durch die Wand. Ansonsten hatte ich da noch nie ein Problem, nicht rein zu können.

Zudem gibt es noch Nebelwände die das Gebiet vom Coop abgrenzen. Da kann dann keiner durch. Man selbst nicht und der Host auch nicht, solange er nicht alleine ist in seiner Welt.


----------



## Aegon (25. April 2016)

Ganz selten hab mal PvP Kämpfe, die wirklich fair und ehrenhaft ablaufen. Einmal hab meinen roten Speckstein in der Kathedrale oben neben diesen Brücken gesetzt. Da wird man allerdings in der Nähe der Nebelwand beschworen, muss also nochmal zurück, wenn der Host da nicht alle Mobs triggern soll. Er war allerdings auch schon herunten, das heißt wir sind sind beide ganz gemütlich nebeneinander (!) im Aufzug wieder hoch und dann, nach der Verbeugung, Leerung der Flakons etc., wurde erst aufeinander eingeschlagen. Ich muss sagen, das passiert nicht oft, aber wenn, dann weiß man solch ritterliches Verhalten umso mehr zu schätzen


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Was mich auch stört ist dieses durch Wände schlagen, das war früher nicht so stark möglich, jetzt kann ich nicht mal um die meisten Ecken rennen oder dort stehen ohne dass mich der Gegner trifft...


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ja weil die ganzen Honks immer einfach alles rufen was am Boden liegt und meinen, das wären dann ihre Begleiter. Zumindest macht es auf mich den Eindruck.
> Wenn jemand ein rotes Symbol legt, will er doch zum PvP geholt werden und nicht um im Coop zu spielen aber das raffen die Leute irgendwie nicht.
> Oder sie holen wie gesagt spaßhalber einfach alles quer durch die Bank rein und dann herrscht das komplette Chaos.
> War das denn mal so mit ohne Flakons im 1vs1? Wozu habe ich die denn dann, wenn ich sie eh nicht benutzen soll, zumal sie j eh halbiert werden lol.



Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, da wird quer durch die Bank alles und jeder gerufen.
Oftmals hatte ich das Gefühl, der Host weis garnicht das ich ihn verkloppen will und spaziert rum wie n Pony auf der Weide und holt sich noch weitere Reds.

Ich kenne PVP Kämpfe, da werden keine Heiltränke benutzt.
Die Kämpfe sind schneller und intensiver. Wenn ich zB merke der Host nutzt keine, nutz ich selbst auch keine.
Aber das kommt sehr selten vor.


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. April 2016)

PVP oder Coop ist der allergrößte Rotz.

Hab letztens mit nem Kumpel im Coop gespielt. Und irgendwie ist es immer so, dass bei einem alles laggt, während beim anderen alles "normal" abläuft.

Der Knackpunkt ist, bei dem, bei dem es laggt (bedeutet Gegner im Spiel reagieren nicht auf den Spieler, schweben/gleiten über den Boden, schläge werden erst spät registriert, Gegner schlagen nicht sichtbar zu)
ist das Spiel 100x einfacher. Man kann sich einfach neben irgend nen Gegner stellen und auf ihn draufkloppen. Ein paar Sekunden später werden dann die Schläge registriert, während es so scheint, dass der Gegner das nichtmal bemerkt hat. Bevor der also zuschlagen kann, ist er entweder schon tot, oder der Spieler ausser Reichweite.

Für den zweiten Spieler läuft das Spiel dagegen normal ab. Er sieht, wie der Gegner auf seine Aktionen reagiert und schläge austeilt, alles ganz normal. Wenn das aber der Fall ist, muss man sich eigentlich nur passiv verhalten, während der andere Spieler den Gegner "quasi aus dem nichts" und völlig ohne gegenwehr  schaden zufügt.
Denn die Gegner im Spiel reagieren scheinbar immer nur auf den einen Spieler, der nicht laggt, der andere bekommt nichtmal schaden, wenn er sichtbar getroffen wurde...

Im Coop läuft das Spiel dann quasi im Easy Mode. Der Spieler, der laggt kann ohne auf irgend was achten zu müssen einfach draufkloppen und der Spieler, bei dem es nicht laggt, der wartet einfach ab oder blockt zwischendurch die Angriffe des gegners usw. und wartet, einfach bis bis er down ist.
Einfach gesagt: Dadurch, dass es immer bei einem laggt, ist immer ein Spieler im God Mode.


Wir haben das letztens mal ne Stunde so gespielt, dann haben wir abgebrochen, weil alles VIEL zu einfach wurde. Auf diese Weise waren selbst invader, die uns im Kampf gegen schwerere bzw. zähere Gegner überraschten überhaupt kein Problem. Da haben wir natürlich nicht schlecht gestaunt...


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2016)

Laggen tuts bei mir nur sehr selten.
Hat in 10h PVP vielleicht 3-4 mal kurz gelaggt. Und das war nur in den ersten Tagen, trotz PSN (das will was heißen^^).


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2016)

Hm hab auch nur sehr selten laggs. Wenn ich seh der Host fährt nur über den Boden anstelle sich zu bewegen katapultiere ich mich selbst wieder zurück weil das macht keinen Sinn.
Passiert mir aber ziemlich selten. Selbst bei 6 Leuten bewegen sich bei mir in der Regel alle normal.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Wie lange warst du denn unterwegs? Ich bin jetzt bei 50h und hab das Gefühl, ich bin gerade mal bei der Hälfte haha.
> Vermutlich weil ich die halbe Zeit im MP rumhänge im Moment.
> Wann weiß man denn, dass man alle Scherben und Splitter gefunden hat?
> Ist bei dem Game ja nicht so, dass wie bei Ubisoft immer wo steht 1/100 oder so gg



50h ca. habe ich gebraucht und mit Soul Lvl 95 abgeschlossen. MP habe ich fast komplett außen vor gelassen, wollte erstmal in Ruhe alles erkunden, aber im NG+ werde ich da auch noch einige Stunden versenken. Es gibt Steam Achievements für die Scherben und Splitter, die mir aufgeploppt sind, daher weiß ich das. [emoji4]


----------



## attilarw (25. April 2016)

Wo sehe ich eig. wieviel schaden der Zauber macht? Sehe nur wie viel FP er verbraucht hmm


----------



## BabaYaga (26. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 50h ca. habe ich gebraucht und mit Soul Lvl 95 abgeschlossen. [emoji4]



Lvl 95 nach 50h kommt mir irgendwie voll heftig viel vor.
Bin jetzt fast bei 60h, ständig am leveln durch das MP farmen und trotzdem gerade mal bei Lvl 70 
Okay die Achievements sind natürlich ein gutes Argument zwecks Vollständigkeit, ich gugg mir die vorher nie an, damit ich mich da nicht selbst mit irgendwelche Boose Spoiler also danke für die Info gg
Na dann werde ich mal weitersuchen ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. April 2016)

Bin jetzt lvl 65 nach 25h Spielzeit und bin gerade mal im Verlies angekommen


----------



## Iconoclast (26. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Lvl 95 nach 50h kommt mir irgendwie voll heftig viel vor.
> Bin jetzt fast bei 60h, ständig am leveln durch das MP farmen und trotzdem gerade mal bei Lvl 70
> Okay die Achievements sind natürlich ein gutes Argument zwecks Vollständigkeit, ich gugg mir die vorher nie an, damit ich mich da nicht selbst mit irgendwelche Boose Spoiler also danke für die Info gg
> Na dann werde ich mal weitersuchen ^^



Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, angeblich sind es sogar nur 34h. oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann aber nicht wirklich stimmen, Steam sagt 48h. Gerusht bin ich kein bisschen, schön alles angeguckt und mitgenommen. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Teilen habe ich aber nicht einmal wirklich irgendwo gehangen. Einen Boss habe ich am Ende vergessen, den im Drachengipfel. Fand den extrem hart und wollte mir den dann für's Ende aufheben. Hab den aber irgendwie vergessen, bin nach dem Endboss nochmal die Gebiete durchgegangen, dann alle NPC's im Schrein getötet und ins NG+ gegangen und im Ladebildschirm noch so gedacht, f.uck.....


----------



## Booman90 (26. April 2016)

Hört mal bitte alle auf so erstaunt über die Spielzeiten zu sein.  Hab 65h auf der Uhr und bin lvl. 147. Ich fühl mich wie'n hobbyloser suchti. ^^

PS: Wie zur hölle kann man hier emojis benutzen?^^


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Lvl 95 nach 50h kommt mir irgendwie voll heftig viel vor.
> Bin jetzt fast bei 60h, ständig am leveln durch das MP farmen und trotzdem gerade mal bei Lvl 70



Beim MP spielen farmt man ja kaum Seelen. Wenn du einen Kontrahenten besiegst bekommst ja grad mal ~2000 Seelen.
Aber es macht einfach so verdammt viel Spass.^^

Mittlerweile mach ich unter der Woche fast nur PVP, und am WE dann bisschen Progress.
Der Zeitzähler steigt, aber mein Fortschritt hält sich in Grenzen.

Bei meinem nächsten Durchlauf muss ich mich mal wegen der Sidequests schlau machen. Hab imo so ziemlich alles versemmelt, zumindest geht nirgends was voran.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beim MP spielen farmt man ja kaum Seelen. Wenn du einen Kontrahenten besiegst bekommst ja grad mal ~2000 Seelen.
> Aber es macht einfach so verdammt viel Spass.^^



Selbst beim Helfen mit Bosskämpfen bekommt man kaum Seelen. Ich habe gestern 3 Mal bei Wolnir geholfen und pro Sieg gerade mal 5500 Seelen bekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Selbst beim Helfen mit Bosskämpfen bekommt man kaum Seelen. Ich habe gestern 3 Mal bei Wolnir geholfen und pro Sieg gerade mal 5500 Seelen bekommen.



Ja das lohnt sich erst etwas später, wenn die Bosse so zwischen 10-20k geben.
In DS1 damals hat man 50% der Seelen bekommen, die ein Boss normal einbringt. Bei DS3 sind es nur noch 20-25%.
Dafür staubst aber Gluten ab.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das lohnt sich erst etwas später, wenn die Bosse so zwischen 10-20k geben.
> In DS1 damals hat man 50% der Seelen bekommen, die ein Boss normal einbringt. Bei DS3 sind es nur noch 20-25%.
> Dafür staubst aber Gluten ab.



Joa ich habe das dann auch nur gemacht, weil ich zum wiederholten mal selten dämlich in Irithyll verreckt bin


----------



## attilarw (26. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich eig. wieviel schaden der Zauber macht? Sehe nur wie viel FP er verbraucht hmm



Niemand ne Antwort?


----------



## Iconoclast (26. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> PS: Wie zur hölle kann man hier emojis benutzen?^^



Über Tapatalk. Mein Smartphone macht da jedes mal aus den Smileys diese Emojis.


----------



## Booman90 (26. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Über Tapatalk. Mein Smartphone macht da jedes mal aus den Smileys diese Emojis.



Naja, die mein ich nich.^^ Ich meine sowas wie Ugly, Kopf vor die Wand, etc.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Selbst beim Helfen mit Bosskämpfen bekommt man kaum Seelen. Ich habe gestern 3 Mal bei Wolnir geholfen und pro Sieg gerade mal 5500 Seelen bekommen.



Durch Bosskämpfe bekommt man nicht viel aber durch Coop, wenn man gemeinsam mal eben so ein level cleared.
Hab gestern Nacht so 2h Coop gemacht und war fast bei 300.000 Seelen lol.


----------



## attilarw (26. April 2016)

Wo sehe ich eig. wieviel schaden der Zauber macht? Sehe nur wie viel FP er verbraucht hmm

Und noch eine Frage, Wahre stärke entfalten, was bringt mir das? Oder bringt das Nachteile?


----------



## L4D2K (26. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Durch Bosskämpfe bekommt man nicht viel aber durch Coop, wenn man gemeinsam mal eben so ein level cleared.
> Hab gestern Nacht so 2h Coop gemacht und war fast bei 300.000 Seelen lol.



Kommt darauf an bei welchem Bossfight man hilft. Hab gestern und vorgestern in ca. 3h beim Dancer of the Boreal Valley über 1mio Seelen bekommen, wobei ich teilweise nur irgendwas mit 20.000, meistens aber 54.000 und einemal sogar noch mehr Seelen bekommen habe.
Lag denke ich daran das die meisten die mich gerufen schon im ng+ waren.
Konnte so auch alle 30 Sonnenlicht-Medaillen für die Sunbros sammeln


----------



## drunkn_master (26. April 2016)

Moin,
stehe nun kurz davor den letzten Boss zu besiegen und das NG+ zu starten. Laufe alle Gebiete nochmal ab um zu schauen ob ich irgendwelche Items übersehen habe.
Lohnt es sich vor dem NG+ noch ein paar Seelen zu farmen und Titanit auf zu stocken? Wird es allgemein teurer bei der Handmaid sodass man sich vielleicht noch die ganzen Armor Sets/Homeward Bones/Pfeile kaufen sollte? Bin nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2016)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Moin,
> stehe nun kurz davor den letzten Boss zu besiegen und das NG+ zu starten. Laufe alle Gebiete nochmal ab um zu schauen ob ich irgendwelche Items übersehen habe.
> Lohnt es sich vor dem NG+ noch ein paar Seelen zu farmen und Titanit auf zu stocken? Wird es allgemein teurer bei der Handmaid sodass man sich vielleicht noch die ganzen Armor Sets/Homeward Bones/Pfeile kaufen sollte? Bin nicht so ganz sicher.



Dark Souls 3: New Game Plus – Anderungen und Dinge, die ihr beachten solltet – GIGA

 Wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Liste vollständig ist


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich eig. wieviel schaden der Zauber macht? Sehe nur wie viel FP er verbraucht hmm



KA, noch keinen Caster in DS3 gezockt. Einfach druff uff den Gegner und schauen ob es rummst.^^

Ich überlege auch ob ich mir den Darkmoon Blade (Buff) farmen soll. Aber ob sich das lohnt wieder soviel in Faith zu gehen (durch Stat reset) während ich nen Feuerbuff für "Umme" bekomme? Hmmm.




> Und noch eine Frage, Wahre stärke entfalten, was bringt mir das? Oder bringt das Nachteile?



Es bringt dir ein paar Level, gratis.
Dazu wird dein Char hässlich wie die Nacht. Lore technisch muss man da noch weiter studieren (oder Vaati abwarten).


----------



## Placebo (26. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Naja, die mein ich nich.^^ Ich meine sowas wie Ugly, Kopf vor die Wand, etc.


(Die wichtigsten, ohne Leerräume)
: ugly : | : wall : | : D | : devil : | : heul : | : wow : | : stupid :




Rizzard schrieb:


> In DS1 damals hat man 50% der Seelen bekommen, die ein Boss normal einbringt. Bei DS3 sind es nur noch 20-25%.
> Dafür staubst aber Gluten ab.


Glutenhaltiges (sorry, musste sein ) bekommst du auch, indem du unschuldige Spieler einen Kopf kürzer machst 

Bin fast durch, folgendes hat mich schon ein bisschen enttäuscht:


Spoiler



Ich finde, Rosalia (Rote Phantome Eid, Charakter zurücksetzen) haben sie echt verbockt. So richtig. Anstatt für jeden Reset der Statuspunkte einfach mehr Zungen zu verlangen, haben sie es auf 5 Einheiten pro NG fixiert. Was soll das? Man braucht 30 Zungen, um auf den höchsten Rang zu kommen und alle Gegenstände freizuschalten. Als ich die Dame endlich gefunden hatte, hatte ich 35 Zungen im Inventar. Motivation für mehr Invasionen: Null. Wenn aber der Level-Reset unendlich oft vorhanden wäre und es dafür 1, 5, 10, 20, 30, 30, 30... statt nur jedes mal einer Zunge kosten würde (von mir aus auch 50 statt 30), hätte ich genug Gründe, noch mehr Spieler zu vernichten und es würde zum Experimentieren für neue Builds einladen.
Dazu ist die Quest exakt Lautrec-tötet-Feuerhüterin 2.0, nur weniger gut ausgearbeitet. Wenn ich in DS1 die Feuerhüterinnen-Seele zurückgebracht habe, bekam ich wenigstens einen Dialog und ein schön großes Leuchtfeuer. Hier: gar nichts (außer ich tausche die Seele gegen ein Sunbro(!)-Wunder ein, soweit kommts noch ). Und die Logik stimmt nicht einmal. Laut Item-Beschreibung ist sie eine Art Göttin, also irgendwo mindestens auf Gwyndolin-Niveau. Ok... Gwyndolin hat mir definitiv mehr Probleme gemacht, als dieser NPC, der nach dem ersten Versuch das Gras von unten gesehen hat. Und wäre das nicht genug, kann ich sämtliche Dienste weiterhin nutzen, während Leonhard fröhlich mit ihrer Seele durch Anor Londo wandert. Was?

So, genug. Nachdem ich wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht wieder das Invasions-Eid-Symbol ablegen werde, war ich so frei, das ganze persönlich zu nehmen


----------



## BabaYaga (26. April 2016)

Oh Mann wenn ich mir angugge mit welchem Gear da manche rumlaufen muss ich jetzt wohl doch mal die Story weitermachen, da komme ich nicht mehr wirklich gegen an.
Da merkt man dann auch einfach die PvP Builds. Einer hatte vorhin NUR in der rechten Hand ein Schwert das so breit war wie mein Char und doppelt so lange. Der hat zumindest in meinem aktuellen Level jeden mit einem Hieb problemlos im Erdboden versenkt.
In der linken Hand hatte er einen Zauberstab. Der hat blaue Energie abgefeuert, das hat ausgesehen wie der Warp Antrieb bei der Enterprise, so dick war der Strahl . Dachte schon der Boss schwenkt beim ersten Schuss die weiße Fahne, so übel hat das ausgesehen 
Trotz dem ganzen Zeug ist er rumgehoppelt als würde er nur zwei Zahnstocher tragen :O


----------



## L4D2K (26. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Der hat blaue Energie abgefeuert, das hat ausgesehen wie der Warp Antrieb bei der Enterprise, so dick war der Strahl .


Dark Souls 3 - The Death Star - YouTube

ungefähr so?


----------



## attilarw (26. April 2016)

Wie "genau" bekomme ich weiße Ringe? Meine Online Verbindung wurde zum zweiten mal getrennt weil ich notgedrungen mit ALT F4 raus musste weil immer was hängen blieb...


So langsam bin ich echt genervt davon

Reif des weißen Pfads heißt das Scheiß Ding und ich finde nichts dazu...


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Dark Souls 3 - The Death Star - YouTube
> 
> ungefähr so?



Hahaha ja genau  das wars.
Oh yeah ich sehe es immer wieder gerne wenn Invader so zermatscht werden


----------



## Jemall (27. April 2016)

Was ist denn genau die Bedeutung der "irren FInstergeister" ?
Also diese violette Schrift mit denen man sich dann auch immer duelliert?
Ich sehe da zu den roten keinen Unterschied!

Ist das ein spezieller Speckstein?


----------



## L4D2K (27. April 2016)

Die irren Finstergeister gehören zum Wallbauer Eid.
Dark Souls 3: Eide – alle Fundorte und Belohnungen – GIGA


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Der Speckstein ist meines Wissens immer derselbe (weiß) aber je nachdem, welchen Eid du aktiv hast, ändert sich die Farbe der Rune die du legst.
Als "irrer" Finstergeist invadest du soweit ich das verstanden habe, primär Welten wo bereits mehrere Leute unterwegs sind. Das ist daher auch etwas riskanter als wie der normale Finstergeist aber manche sind eben etwas mehr "irre" gg


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Der Speckstein ist meines Wissens immer derselbe (weiß) aber je nachdem, welchen Eid du aktiv hast, ändert sich die Farbe der Rune die du legst.
> Als "irrer" Finstergeist invadest du soweit ich das verstanden habe, primär Welten wo bereits mehrere Leute unterwegs sind. Das ist daher auch etwas riskanter als wie der normale Finstergeist aber manche sind eben etwas mehr "irre" gg



richtig

so funktioniert es unter anderem auch mit den red eye orbs.
ist man im eid der wallbauer und nutzt einen solchen orb zum invaden, dann taucht man ebenfalls als rosa phantom in der welt des opfers ein.
es gibt aber einen lustigen ring der einen immer als weises phantom darstellt, obwohl man sich beispielsweise in einem pvp covenant befindet.
besonders spassig ist das ganze wenn man den wallbauer angehört, da diese auch so mit der welt interargieren können wie es weisse Phantome auch tun. so kann man den host beispielsweise helfen monster zu bezwingen um die Täuschung aufrecht zu erhalten und wenn der host man nicht richtig hinschaut,... zack ein kleiner tritt und er fällt von der klippe 
hab dazu gestern noch ein lustiges video auf YT gesehen

Dark Souls 3 - Jolly Cooperation with Trusty Patches - YouTube


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

Es sei denn man legt als Wallbauer den roten Speckstein.
Dann kann man keine Gegner des Hosts kloppen.

Mich regt immer auf das ich dann irgendwo in der Welt spawne, und nicht an meinem Zeichen.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Dark Souls 3 - Jolly Cooperation with Trusty Patches - YouTube



Baaaah das is ja voll böse 

Ahja und stimmt den roten Speckstein gibt es ja auch noch, gerade eben gefunden.
Der Rest der Farben geht aber wie wir ja schon gesagt haben über die Eide.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

Wobei ich das mit dem Ring der dich weiß erscheinen lässt eigentlich nutzlos finde.
Wie kann man so blöd sein, und nicht merken das man den gegenüber anvisieren kann?
Auch wenn man zu zweit auf einen Gegner einkloppen würde, nimmt das "weiße" Phantom Schaden wenn man es in der Klopperei erwischt.

Also wenn ich als Wallbauer aktuell PVP betreibe mach ich das normal über den roten Speckstein.
Gut, weiß könnte ich auch mal probieren, weis aber nicht ob ich da Wirbelsäulen abstaube.
Und spawnt man bei weißem Speckstein direkt am gelegten Zeichen, oder ganz wo anders (wie beim Roten)?


----------



## Booman90 (27. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei ich das mit dem Ring der dich weiß erscheinen lässt eigentlich nutzlos finde.
> Wie kann man so blöd sein, und nicht merken das man den gegenüber anvisieren kann?
> Auch wenn man zu zweit auf einen Gegner einkloppen würde, nimmt das "weiße" Phantom Schaden wenn man es in der Klopperei erwischt.
> 
> ...



Also mit den  beiden Ringe die einen normal und weiß aussehen lassen, kann man auch gut Invader trollen. Der Host legt den weißen an und das verbündete Phantom den normalen Ring. Und siehe da, der Invader is verwirrt warum er nichts bekommt wenn mann den vermutlichen Host killt. Oder nur das Phantom legt den normalen an und es gibt auf einmal 2 Hosts. 

Und wenn man im Wallbauer ein weißes Zeichen legt, spawnt man wo anders.^^


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Also mit den  beiden Ringe die einen normal und weiß aussehen lassen, kann man auch gut Invader trollen. Der Host legt den weißen an und das verbündete Phantom den normalen Ring. Und siehe da, der Invader is verwirrt warum er nichts bekommt wenn mann den vermutlichen Host killt. Oder nur das Phantom legt den normalen an und es gibt auf einmal 2 Hosts.



Ja das hab ich hin und wieder auch schon gesehen, wobei der Host doch "Träger der Glut" über sich stehen haben müsste.




> Und wenn man im Wallbauer ein weißes Zeichen legt, spawnt man wo anders.^^



Von daher ist es doch eigentlich eh logisch, was von weiter weg kommt ist immer "böse".
Alles Gute spawnt direkt am Zeichen.


----------



## Booman90 (27. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich hin und wieder auch schon gesehen, wobei der Host doch "Träger der Glut" über sich stehen haben müsste.
> 
> Von daher ist es doch eigentlich eh logisch, was von weiter weg kommt ist immer "böse".
> Alles Gute spawnt direkt am Zeichen.



Ne, die Ringe passen auch den Namen an. Also ist man als Phantom mit dem Ring ''Träger der Glut'' und der Host mit dem weißen Ring ist dann ''Pahntom''.

Sag das mal den Anfängern. Aber ich hab mich auch öfters mal als Wallbauer rufen lassen, signalisiert, dass ich freundlich bin *hust* eventuell *hust* und hab dann mitgeholfen Invader zu killen oder hab auf den Moment gewartet n Host zu legen.^^ 

Die verschiedenen Spielweisen mit den Covenants in kombi mit den Ringen ist schon witzig. Solange ich nicht selbst Opfer bin. xD


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ne, die Ringe passen auch den Namen an. Also ist man als Phantom mit dem Ring ''Träger der Glut'' und der Host mit dem weißen Ring ist dann ''Phantom''.
> ...
> Die verschiedenen Spielweisen mit den Covenants in kombi mit den Ringen ist schon witzig. Solange ich nicht selbst Opfer bin. xD



Okay, also wenn das beide richtig angehen, kann man da scheinbar richtig verwirren.
Ich hatte auch schön öfter als Aldrich Invader das Vergnügen gegen Klone zu kämpfen.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Ich bräuchte mal kurz Input.
Hab die "Tänzerin" gelegt und bin dann die Leiter hoch...


Spoiler



Bin jetzt auf der Burg oben. Da sitzen  2 so feuerspeiende Mistkerle von Drachen... wie zum Geier kommt man da durch? Kann ja wohl kaum durchlaufen wie beim Ersten am Anfang des Spiels, die zwei speien ja nacheinander und es ist fast kein Fenster dazwischen.. .


----------



## Aegon (27. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal kurz Input.
> Hab die "Tänzerin" gelegt und bin dann die Leiter hoch...
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Entweder am Anfang oder am Ende der Brücke seitlich runterfallen lassen.


----------



## Booman90 (27. April 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Entweder am Anfang oder am Ende der Brücke seitlich runterfallen lassen.



Oder man sieht das beim ersten mal nicht und kloppt seine Feuerresi auf 58 hoch und dann ab durch die goldene Mitte. xD


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. April 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Oder man sieht das beim ersten mal nicht und kloppt seine Feuerresi auf 58 hoch und dann ab durch die goldene Mitte. xD



oder man packt den bogen aus


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Manchmal ist es ja dann doch so simpel xD lol Danke, werde mal mein Glück versuchen gg


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> oder man packt den bogen aus



Das wäre dann so eine 99 Pfeil Taktik.^^
Ich habe selbst mit meinem Clay gefühlt 40 Schläge gebraucht.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Oh Mann jeder 0815 Gegner in dem Bereich hält irgendwie das zigfache aus als üblich und wenn man glaubt es wären Normalos kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie mutieren. Pfuh das Gebiet gehört jetzt schon zu meinen Favoriten LOL

P.s.: Neues Update für morgen angekündigt.



> *Regulation Ver 1.06 - April 28th*
> Ashen Ones,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Oh Mann jeder 0815 Gegner in dem Bereich hält irgendwie das zigfache aus als üblich...



Gerade die Lothric Ritter sind recht harte Gegner.
Könnte ich doch nur gescheit parieren.^^

Die Snakes in diesem Nebengebiet halten auch derbe viel aus.
Gut das ich erst am WE wieder Story weiter spiele.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Bei DS1 habe ich mich anfangs fürchterlich über die schwarzen Ritter geärgert, man hat dann aber gelernt sie in ihre Schranken zu verweisen und auch jetzt mach ich die im Vergleich zu den Lothric Rittern recht einfach nieder, die sind echt zäh.
Was recht gut funktioniert sind die Schildbrecher-Attacken. Blöd nur, wenn der Ritter eine Waffe mit mehr Reichweite hat, bspw. Langspeer und du gar ned mal bis zum Schild kommst und er dir dann eine drüberzimmert xD

Der Drache hat jetzt erstaunlich wenig ausgehalten. Immer gut wenn man brav den Bogen skillt gg.
Stehe jetzt da oben wieder vor einer Nebelwand aber traue mich noch nicht so recht rein . Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Fortschritt das in der Hauptstory ca ist? Natürlich unabhängig jetzt von versteckten und geheimen Gebieten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das wäre dann so eine 99 Pfeil Taktik.^^
> Ich habe selbst mit meinem Clay gefühlt 40 Schläge gebraucht.



ich habs getestet mit nem pharis +6 bogen.
das geht auf jedenfalls viel flotter wie damals der red dragon in demonsouls auf der brücke.
ich hab ca. 40 pfeile benötigt

auch den Drachen ganz am Anfang des Spiels kann man mit nem Bogen ganz schnell bezwingen und man erhält dann sogar eine große titanit Scherbe. gepaart mit der early Scherbe von pickle pee (voraus gesetzt man beherrscht den trickjump am baum) kann man so sehr sehr früh eine waffe auf +4 bringen


----------



## _maxe (27. April 2016)

Das mit dem Drachen am Anfang ist ein guter Tipp, muss ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren..

Hab nun den 2 Boss gepackt. War überraschen einfach, hatte eine fat-role als ich ihn gemacht hab


----------



## Kinguin (27. April 2016)

Weiß nicht ob das irgendwer schon gepostet hat :

Dark Souls 3: Miyazaki über Zukunftspläne "Für mich persönlich ist Dark Souls Geschichte"; neues Armored Core angedeutet - 4Players.de 

War im Grunde vorher angekündigt, und bin auch froh drüber. Wird Zeit,  dass FS was Anderes in Angriff nimmt. Wobei ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn das Souls Feeling auch in anderen Spielen rüberkommt. ^^ Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Miyazaki vom Setting her gerne in eine andere Richtung gehen möchte, also weg vom dunklen und traurigen Setting.


----------



## attilarw (27. April 2016)

Dunlel und traurig ist auf jeden Fall der Online Inhalt  am PC.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2016)

Mal noch eine Frage bezüglich Drachen.


Spoiler



Auf der Burg oben waren ja zwei davon. Ein weißer und einer der so aussieht wie der vom Anfang. Ich hab Zweiteren mit den Pfeilien niedergestreckt und dann sind beide tot umgefallen. Danach wollte ich zurück in das Anfangsgebiet um auch diesen Drachen zu legen, das war offenbar derselbe denn der war dann verschwunden und kam auch nicht mehr wieder ?!


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage bezüglich Drachen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Den Drachen im Anfangsgebiet kann man nicht töten. Ab ca. 25% HP hebt er ab und fliegt weg und man erhält dann die Titanit Shards. Es könnte daher gut sein das der Drache auf der Lothrics Mauer also wirklich der selbe ist den man am Ende des Spiels an der Brücke auffindet. Wenn man sich alle Drachen genauer anschaut, dann bemerkt man einen leichten farblichen unterschied. Der Drache am Anfang hat jedenfalls auch die selbe Farbe wie der linke der beiden am Ende.
Beweisen kann ich da aber nix


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage bezüglich Drachen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich hab mich auch gewundert, das beide sterben wenn man einen tötet.
Als ich oben auf dem Dach war, kam mir das mit den Drachen eh komisch vor. Es sah ein bisschen so aus, als wäre ihr Körper teils in der Burg gefangen. Ob die da jetzt irgendwie miteinander verschmolzen sind, oder zumindest so miteinander verbunden sind, das wenn der eine stirbt, der andere automatisch auch das Zeitliche segnet, konnte ich nicht erkennen.



Ich hab gestern am BF in 



Spoiler



Anor Londo, kurz bevor man die Treppen zur Burg hoch geht


 wieder mein Zeichen gelegt um Wirbelsäulen zu farmen.
Da waren wieder Hosts dabei, da musst echt mim Kopf schütteln.
Einmal lief der Host einfach an mir vorbei und wollte wohl gemeinsam in die Schlacht ziehen (darauf hin gab es dann von mir einen Backstab), ein anderes mal rief mich ein Host welcher schon bereits gegen einen Red kämpfte (danach hatte er es mit uns beiden zu tun), und ein ander mal hatte ich einen Runner, der immer so lange vor mir weg rannte bis A, die Wirkung meines geworfenen  Anti-Heilungs Items nachließ, und B, er eine sichere Distanz schaffte um sich wieder voll zu heilen.
Das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich kam mir vor als wären wir Kleinkinder und spielen fangen.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Einmal lief der Host einfach an mir vorbei und wollte wohl gemeinsam in die Schlacht ziehen (darauf hin gab es dann von mir einen Backstab), ein anderes mal rief mich ein Host welcher schon bereits gegen einen Red kämpfte (danach hatte er es mit uns beiden zu tun), und ein ander mal hatte ich einen Runner, der immer so lange vor mir weg rannte bis A, die Wirkung meines geworfenen  Anti-Heilungs Items nachließ, und B, er eine sichere Distanz schaffte um sich wieder voll zu heilen.
> Das ging die ganze Zeit so. Ich kam mir vor als wären wir Kleinkinder und spielen fangen.



Hahahaha ja manche haben das mit den Farben offensichtlich immer noch nicht so wirklich kapiert.
Ich sag ja nix wenn das im ersten Abschnitt vom Spiel passiert aber da wo du warst, ist man ja doch schon eine ganze Weile unterwegs. Frag mich wie man es so weit schaffen kann und immer noch so unwissend alles anzuklicken was am Boden klebt.

Ist das eigentlich schon normal, dass man in ein NG+ geholt wird, obwohl man selber noch im ersten Spieldurchlauf ist?
Biete ja weiterhin als Sonnenlichtkrieger meine Dienste an aber manchmal merke ich schon, dass die Gegner extrem hart sind.
Es gibt natürlich viel mehr Seelen aber Einfluss hat man darauf ja vermutlich nicht, kommt wohl einfach darauf an wer gerade im Gebiet unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2016)

Ja das ist ganz normal.
So hab ich in Bloodborne sehr gerne Blutechos (Seelen) gefarmt.
Als ich zB Lvl 80 war, bin ich zurück in die Anfangsgebiete und habe mich dort bei den ersten Bossen rufen lassen. Wenn dich da jemand ruft, kommst du natürlich nur ins NG+.

Ich denke wenn du mit Lvl 80 bei den Abyss Watchers dein Zeichen legst, kommst logischerweise eher ins NG+.
Es kann theoretisch aber auch blöd laufen, du legst mit Lvl 50 dein Zeichen bei Aldrich, und wirst ins NG+ gerufen, da dich vielleicht jemand aus dem NG+ ruft der bis dort hin kaum gelevelt hat.


----------



## Artschie321 (28. April 2016)

Wieviele Sonnenlichtmedallien braucht man eigtl um den höchsten Rang zu erreichen? Sind es immer noch 30?


----------



## BabaYaga (28. April 2016)

10 für den Ersten und 30 für den Zweiten (Höchsten) jop.
Hatte nämlich zuerst genau 29 am Altar abgegeben und mich geärgert und nachdem ich dann noch eine geholt habe, gabs das zweite Geschenk gg


----------



## Jemall (28. April 2016)

Welchen Bossgegner fandet ihr bisher am besten inszeniert?
Für mich dieses kriechende Skelett - war echt der Hammer 

Hänge gerade bei Oceiros das ist ein Mistkerl


----------



## BabaYaga (28. April 2016)

Boaaaaah ne jetzt bin ich so richtig warm geworden und dann läuft da der Abspann WTF   NEIIIIN XD
Nun gut ich muss noch viele Gebiete noch viel genauer abgrasen, es gibt immer was zu tun ^^

Für alle die sich den letzten "Main-Boss" aufheben wollen oder so damit man nicht gleich ins NG+ stolpert eine Info.
Man hat die Wahl, direkt mit Runde 2 zu beginnen ODER das Ganze selbst später am Schrein-Leuchtfeuer zu triggern. 
Da passiert also nix, was man nicht möchte


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. April 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Welchen Bossgegner fandet ihr bisher am besten inszeniert?
> Für mich dieses kriechende Skelett - war echt der Hammer
> 
> Hänge gerade bei Oceiros das ist ein Mistkerl



am besten inszeniert war auf jedenfall der nameless king, immerhin hat sich bei ihm ja auch die komplette Umgebung gewandelt um eine art "luftkampf"(weis nicht ob mans so nennen könnte) zu simulieren. fand es war auch der schwerste boss in ds3. es war jedenfalls der einzige an dem ich mehr wie 3 trys benötigt habe. ansonsten war das game eigentlich viel zu leicht.


----------



## Artschie321 (29. April 2016)

Für mich war es auch ganz klar der Namenlose König. Der hat mich auch die meisten nerven gekostet.^^
Oceiros fand ich bisher eigtl am leichtesten, der lag bei mir first try... Einfach immer hinter ihm bleiben, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Booman90 (29. April 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Welchen Bossgegner fandet ihr bisher am besten inszeniert?
> Für mich dieses kriechende Skelett - war echt der Hammer



Der Endboss, der war einfach großartig. Der Soundtrack, die Atmo und der Kampf, einfach super.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. April 2016)

Atmosphärisch fand ich ganz klar Oceiros, the Consumed King am besten. Die Musik, dabei redet er mit einem und das Babygeschrei im Hintergrund, bessee geht es doch kaum. Erinnerte stark an Maiden Astraea aus Demon's Souls.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. April 2016)

Den namenlosen muss ich mir erst suchen aber der "Prinz" sah schon auch übelst geil aus wie er da rausgekochen kam, da wurde mir ziemlich mulmig


----------



## epitr (29. April 2016)

Moin,
ich würde mir gerne Dark Souls 3 zulegen, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich es für die Xbox oder für den PC kaufen soll.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist die Anti-Cheat-Software von From Software sehr schlecht, s.d. auch Unschuldige gebannt werden.
Hatte jemand bereits Probleme mit der PC Version?


----------



## Jemall (29. April 2016)

Leute, ich finde es echt nicht zu leicht gegen die Bosse zukämpfen, abgesehen von 1- 2 
Wobei ich auch ganz anders spiele als ihr höchstwarscheinlich...

Ich skille nichts auf Vitalität sondern mehr auf Ausdauer sodass ich locker 8-10 Mal rollen kann. 
Dazu noch Speer und Schild!
Aber zwischen den Bossen fande ich es auch nie zuschwer...


----------



## BabaYaga (29. April 2016)

epitr schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde mir gerne Dark Souls 3 zulegen, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich es für die Xbox oder für den PC kaufen soll.
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist die Anti-Cheat-Software von From Software sehr schlecht, s.d. auch Unschuldige gebannt werden.
> Hatte jemand bereits Probleme mit der PC Version?



Hm kenne persönlich ehrlich gesagt niemanden, der beim letzten Soft-Ban unschuldig erwischt wurde.
Man hat ja auch Besserung gelobt und gesagt, dass man das Problem schon gefunden hat oder so.
Ich spiele nun seit etwa 80h, bin sehr viel im MP unterwegs und hatte bisher keine Probleme.

Habe mir allerdings gerade so eine Online Rangliste die sich "Verzeichnis der Ritter" nennt im Spiel angesehen. Offenbar ein Highscore-Board.
Da war dann einer dabei der war erst Stufe 60, hatte aber sämtliche Stats auf 99 und alle Resistenezen und Co ebenfalls auf Maximum.
War der Meinung dass das Problem mit dem Manipulieren der Stats nur in Teil 1 bestanden hat, zumal man dort wohl lokal diese Werte verändern konnte im Savegame oder so.
Generell bist du aber was die Cheaterproblematik betrifft auf einer Konsole wohl immer besser aufgehoben als auf dem PC.
Aber wir sind hier ja nicht bei The Division, du wirst vermutlich gar nichts von den paar Leuten merken die da schon wieder irgendwo in den Stats rumpfuschen 




Jemall schrieb:


> Leute, ich finde es echt nicht zu leicht gegen die Bosse zukämpfen, abgesehen von 1- 2
> Wobei ich auch ganz anders spiele als ihr höchstwarscheinlich...
> 
> Ich skille nichts auf Vitalität sondern mehr auf Ausdauer sodass ich locker 8-10 Mal rollen kann.
> ...



Souls spielt jeder wie er es eben spielen will, da gibt es keinen goldenen Weg *g*
Rollen ist wichtig und man kann "angeblich" generell so ziemlich jeder Attacke entkommen indem man das richtige Timing beim Ausweichen hat. Nur variiert das natürlich je nach Gegner und Waffe und stellt für mich eine Lebensaufgabe dar, genau so wie das Parieren haha. 

Keine Sorge, je weiter du kommst desto lustiger werden auch die Zwischengegner. Vor allem im letzten Drittel hatte ich das Gefühl einen Mini-Boss nach dem Anderen verkloppen zu müssen


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen Weg auf das Tor mit dem Brandbombenwerfern in der Untoten-Siedlung gibt? Ich hab das Gefühl, in dem einen Gefängniskorb bewegt sich was. Ein NPC? Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Weg hoch gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epitr (29. April 2016)

Alles klar, ich danke dir.
Das Spiel wird dann für den PC gekauft.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen Weg auf das Tor mit dem Brandbombenwerfern in der Untoten-Siedlung gibt? Ich hab das Gefühl, in dem einen Gefängniskorb bewegt sich was. Ein NPC? Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Weg hoch gefunden.
> 
> ...




Ich meine unten am Leuchtfeuer über einen der Ausgänge von dort aus. Gibt nur zwei.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2016)

Hm, ich finde da leider irgendwie nix...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde da leider irgendwie nix...



schau mal etwas genauer
neben dem brückenende wo die typen ihre bomben werfen kann man seitlich runterspringen, dort findet man ein Leuchtfeuer. von dort aus kann man dann weiter bis auf ebene wo die werfer stehen. 
und ja,... in dem käfig ist etwas


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2016)

gefunden. Danke!


----------



## Jemall (29. April 2016)

So endlich den Kackboss geschafft 

Nun bin ich wieder 


Spoiler



Am Anfangsbereich jedoch in dunkel 


Echt geil gemacht alles, wird definitiv zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele (ALL TIME)...

Besonders geil ist natürlich


Spoiler



Dass nun direkt wieder ein netter Bosskampf *GUNDYR *vor mir steht. Die hälfte der Leben habe ich ihm abgezogen, aber dann dreht er sehr auf 



*
PS: Es laggt bei mir extrem beim Multiplayer. Ist dies noch bei jemandem? War im 2. Teil echt nicht soooo schlimm 
PPS: @Seabound tolles Schwert hast du da, aber was für ein Schild ist das?*


----------



## BabaYaga (29. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen Weg auf das Tor mit dem Brandbombenwerfern in der Untoten-Siedlung gibt? Ich hab das Gefühl, in dem einen Gefängniskorb bewegt sich was. Ein NPC? Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Weg hoch gefunden.



Ich versuch es mal so als würde ich im Spiel einen Hinweis auf den Boden legen. Ausgehend von dem Bild wo du auf der Brücke stehst platziere ich den Hinweis rechts vor dir: "Versuch's mit springen" 

[Edit] Ah hast scho gefunden, perfekt


----------



## attilarw (29. April 2016)

Wohin geht es nach Yhorm? Habe Yhorm und diesen flotten Schwertkämpfer erledigt von den Hauptbossen. Bin auch schon in das "higher Level Gebiet" wo man theoretisch ja direkt hin kann sofern man den Boss schafft, geht es vorher aber noch wo anders hin?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2016)

ich brauch jetzt auch mal hilfe,...

und zwar muss ich genau wissen wie ich patches triggern kann.
der typ erscheint bei mir einfach nicht, weder an der Kapelle, noch am belltower im firelink shrine.
und das mit 4 characteren.
irgendwas mache ich falsch.

ich hab diverse Möglichkeiten jetzt versucht, beispielsweise das quest um Siegward immer nur bis zu verschiedenen punkte vorangetrieben.
hat jemand einen genauen Plan was man machen muss, bzw was man absolut NICHT machen darf um am ende den Typ zu spawnen?
ich brauch den typen zwingend um ein paar andere quest abschliessen zu können.

was mich wundert,...
selbst wenn ich zum ersten mal erneut im NG+ den firelink shrine aufsuche, ist die tür zum belltower offen


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Atmosphärisch fand ich ganz klar Oceiros, the Consumed King am besten. Die Musik, dabei redet er mit einem und das Babygeschrei im Hintergrund, bessee geht es doch kaum. Erinnerte stark an Maiden Astraea aus Demon's Souls.



So bin grad auch das erste mal auf Oceiros gestoßen.
Ich muss sagen der Kampf war recht langweilig. Ich kann garnicht sagen wie schnell der Kampf vorbei war.
Ich müsste vielleicht mal mein Zeichen dort legen und nochmal genauer beobachten was er so von sich gibt und ob da Babygeschrei war.


----------



## attilarw (30. April 2016)

Ich hasse diese bescheuerten Arschlöcher die einen ivaden und dann ständig wegrennen und sich heilen...

Weiß jemand zufällig wie die Einteilung von Gewicht ist? Ob unter 60 oder etwas über 60% merke ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Aegon (30. April 2016)

Soweit ich weiß sind die Grenzen 30% und 70%.


----------



## _maxe (30. April 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind die Grenzen 30% und 70%.



Woha es gibt noch ne leichtere Rolle?
Das wusste ich garnicht. Bin bei 40% ca. 
Mal schauen, vielleicht geh ich ja etwas auf Kondition um das noch zu drücken.


----------



## L4D2K (30. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ich brauch jetzt auch mal hilfe,...
> 
> und zwar muss ich genau wissen wie ich patches triggern kann.
> der typ erscheint bei mir einfach nicht, weder an der Kapelle, noch am belltower im firelink shrine.
> ...



Ich hatte auch das Problem das Patches nirgends wo war, wo ich ihn hätte antreffen sollen. 
Hab die Siegward quest dann so weit gemacht 



Spoiler



das er im Brunnen fest sitzt


Ich bin dann im Firelink einfach mal zu dem platz im Firelink gegangen, wo er später als Händler sitzen sollte.


Spoiler



Er hat sich dann auch direkt dafür Entschuldigt, das er in der Kathedrale diese Brücke runter gelassen hat als ich drauf war. Was bei mir aber nie geschehen ist.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch das Problem das Patches nirgends wo war, wo ich ihn hätte antreffen sollen.
> Hab die Siegward quest dann so weit gemacht
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



wenn er doch nur bei mir erscheinen würde... :/ 
hab jetzt ne menge im netz gelesen und es scheint so als hätten andere teils auch das problem. patches will einfach nicht triggern.
ich kann Siegward um Brunnen auch nicht ansprechen solang ich Patches nicht hab. Patches erschien halt weder in der Kathedrale noch im firelinkshrine


----------



## Aegon (30. April 2016)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich bin jetzt fast durch, aber Patches hab ich kein einziges mal gesehen


----------



## Placebo (30. April 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese bescheuerten Arschlöcher die einen ivaden und dann ständig wegrennen und sich heilen...


Wenn du Verbündete bei dir hast, ist das die einzig vernünftige Methode. Ein 2v1 war schon in Dark Souls 2 schwer und DS3 erlaubt mehr Fehler als die Vorgänger (was extrem schlecht für den Angreifer ist). Bei Duellen stimm ich dir zu, wobei mir da noch niemand begegnet ist, wenn du dich vorher verbeugst.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2016)

ich find das heilen gar nicht so schlimm
grade weil man als invader extrem eingeschränkt ist in der anzahl der estus flask.
ich finds momentan sogar sehr ärgerlich wie hart es den roten gemacht wird. es ist echt nicht schön wenn man ständig (und ja das betrifft 90% aller fälle) sich immer solo gegen eine halbe armee stellen muss.
ohne zu cheesen und auf die Dummheit des host zu hoffen hat man oft echt kaum eine faire chance.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. April 2016)

Es gibt auch irgendein Item welches die Heilung unterbindet. Nur laufen die Leute dann einfach solange vor dir davon, bis die Wirkung nachlässt...
Und gestern habe ich noch etwas lustiges gefunden. Hoffe davon gibt es irgendwo mehr.
Ist so ein Gegenstand, wenn man den verwendet, wird der Finstergeist nicht mehr von den Mobs ignoriert sondern angegriffen haha.
Alleine den Gesichtsausdruck möchte ich sehen, wenn die sich da wieder mal hinter den Gegnern verschanzen und dann zu Brei geschlagen werden 

P.s.: Mir geht es auch immer auf den Sack wenn ich invadet werde. Eben weil ich die meiste Zeit alleine unterwegs bin bzw. selber am Helfen bin, weswegen ich automatisch immer geglutet werde. Zudem  eher schwere langsamere Waffen benutze und der Eindringling in der Regel so ein hyperaktives Kanickel mit Samurai Schwert oder so ist wo ich 0 Chance hab irgendwie. Aber naja was soll man machen.


----------



## Jemall (30. April 2016)

Also als Invader sich zuheilen finde ich absolut legitim, da man ja mit dem invaden absichtlich dem anderen einen Stein in den Weg legen will.
Schlimmer finde ich es im vorausschaubarem PVP , also wenn jemand einen roten oder lila Schriftzug hinlegt und dieser genutzt wird.
Genau da sollte man sich definitiv nicht heilen - was aber auch sogut wie nie passiert bei mir!

Schade finde ich dass man sich keine Freundesliste erstellen kann um zusehen wer gerade spielt.
Wenn jemand mal daddeln will hier mein Steamaccount:    ___xassix___   (drei Unterstriche)


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ist so ein Gegenstand, wenn man den verwendet, wird der Finstergeist nicht mehr von den Mobs ignoriert sondern angegriffen haha.
> Alleine den Gesichtsausdruck möchte ich sehen, wenn die sich da wieder mal hinter den Gegnern verschanzen und dann zu Brei geschlagen werden



Das geht mit dem Samen den du vom Baum im Hub bekommst.


----------



## attilarw (30. April 2016)

Nach cirka 20 Minuten hat er mich (Buchständer) entdeckt weil er zum Schluss alle Gegenstände in der Bücherei zerstört hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. April 2016)

Verdammt die hab ich dann wohl übersehen. Mir war das erst in einem optionalen Gebiet aufgefallen, wo die direkt unter einem Baum gelegen sind. Vermutlich eh scho mal gesehen vorher aber nicht gewusst, was ich damit anfangen soll. Man sollte sich echt immer alle Item Beschreibungen ansehen, auch wenn etwas auf den ersten Blick uninteressant wirkt


----------



## attilarw (30. April 2016)

Ja sind echt nett, nur man sieht diese Funken (keine Ahnung ob die auch der Gegner sehen kann + man leuchtet leicht fällt aber je nach Umgebung nicht unbedingt auf)

Lediglich als er gegen mich gerollt ist und ich nicht auch kaputt ging war die Tarnung aufgeflogen


----------



## Jemall (1. Mai 2016)

So habe Dark Souls 3 nun das 1. Mal durch nach 73 Stunden und bei Level 90 etwa!
Und habe nun schon wieder bei 



Spoiler



NG+ den Toturial Boss besiegt



Ist noch jemand süchtig nach dem Spiel 

Achja der vorletzte und letzte Bosskampf war echt geil!!!


----------



## Rizzard (1. Mai 2016)

Ich bin jetzt bei dem Lothric Prinz. Es neigt sich vermutlich dem Ende.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2016)

Bringt es eigentlich was, Glück zu steigern? Ich bin da immer noch bei "7" und weiß nicht, ob ich da Seelen rein investieren soll. Und wenn ja, um wieviele Punkte sollte man das steigern?


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bringt es eigentlich was, Glück zu steigern? Ich bin da immer noch bei "7" und weiß nicht, ob ich da Seelen rein investieren soll. Und wenn ja, um wieviele Punkte sollte man das steigern?



Nun ja Glück wirkt sich direkt darauf aus, wie oft du bei gefallenen Feinden Idems findest.
Ich hatte 12 schon als Basiswert, hab diesen auf 15 erhöht und kann dir sagen, dass bei so ziemlich jedem Gegner mit der Zeit sein komplettes Rüstungsset dropt lol.
Höher würde ich jetzt gar nicht gehen, zumal die Beutehäufigkeit gefühlt jetzt echt hoch ist.
Die Skill-Points sind generell anderswo vermutlich besser aufgehoben.

Zudem steigert Glück ja noch einige Resistenzen.

Boah ich bin bei so einem komischem Lindwurm, bei dem selbst meine 500 dmg Axt bei maximalem Angriff nur 36 Schaden macht WTF.
Offenbar gibt es da irgendeinen Trick. Muss da mal etwas experimentieren bevor ich komplett am Rad drehe... grrrrr


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Nun ja Glück wirkt sich direkt darauf aus, wie oft du bei gefallenen Feinden Idems findest.
> Ich hatte 12 schon als Basiswert, hab diesen auf 15 erhöht und kann dir sagen, dass bei so ziemlich jedem Gegner mit der Zeit sein komplettes Rüstungsset dropt lol.
> Höher würde ich jetzt gar nicht gehen, zumal die Beutehäufigkeit gefühlt jetzt echt hoch ist.
> Die Skill-Points sind generell anderswo vermutlich besser aufgehoben.
> ...



white dmg sagt leider rein gar nichts aus in Souls spielen.
viele Gegner sind beispielsweise gegen physischen schaden resistenter und nehmen dafür mehr schaden von einem anderen Schadens typ (z.b. lightning)
ein und die selbe waffe kann beispielsweise mit +5 auf feuer direkt doppelt soviel schaden machen als die selbe waffe mit standart +10

ich renn daher meistens auch mit 2-3 waffen rum die ich immer Switche je nach gegner


----------



## Rizzard (1. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Boah ich bin bei so einem komischem Lindwurm, bei dem selbst meine 500 dmg Axt bei maximalem Angriff nur 36 Schaden macht WTF.
> Offenbar gibt es da irgendeinen Trick. Muss da mal etwas experimentieren bevor ich komplett am Rad drehe... grrrrr



Den Lindwurm hab ich grade gemacht.^^
Der normale Kampf ist definitiv falsch. Lauf durch den Bossraum. Er ist riesig, es gibt verschiedene Höhen und auch normale Gegner laufen da rum.
Ich vermute man kann von weiter oben Sprungangriffe vollführen.
Bei mir war der Kampf leider verbuggt. Als ich seitlich den Bossraum erkundete und ganz oben gegen einen Gegner mit Rießenaxt kämpfte, war der Boss plötzlich tot. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Jemall (1. Mai 2016)

Der Lindwurmkampf hat mich entäuscht... war zwar mal erfrischend anders aber doch sehr kurz und leicht!


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Mai 2016)

Stimmt ich habs dann auch gerafft, dass das so nicht gehen kann. War dann kurz und schmerzlos.
Dafür treibt mich jetzt der König des Sturms am Ende dieses Abschnitts in den Wahnsinn.
Wenn mich der ein einziges Mal mit der Feuerattacke erwischt, ist mehr als die halbe Health weg und der speit so lange, dass die zweite Hälfte schon abgezogen wird noch bevor ich überhaupt aufstehen kann pfffff

P.s.: Ja mir ist schon klar, dass die reine physik damage nicht unbedingt immer was zu sagen hat, bin ja nicht neu bei souls gg aber wenn es sich um ein 0815 vieh handelt, dass nicht gerade komplett von einem Panzer umgeben ist, müsste man logischerweise mehr damage machen mit so einer fetten Waffe. Wie sich dann rausgestellt hat, tut man das ja auch, nur eben nicht von vorne lol.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Den Lindwurm hab ich grade gemacht.^^
> Ich vermute man kann von weiter oben Sprungangriffe vollführen.





Spoiler



Jep, wenn man oben von der richtigen Stelle abspringt ist das ein One Hit Boss Kill haha. Schade, dass du die Sequenz somit nicht sehen konntest :/


----------



## Artschie321 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute aber das es trotzdem möglich ist den Lindwurm so zu töten. Am Schwanz nimmt der mehr Schaden als an anderen Stellen, der Kampf würde so aber trotdem noch ewig ... Vieleicht kann man den auch abschlagen?^^


----------



## Placebo (1. Mai 2016)

Interessante Entdeckung: Wenn du zusammen mit einem roten Sunbro den Host tötest, bekommt man nicht nur die üblichen Belohnungen, sondern auch noch eine Sonnenlicht-Medaille zusätzlich. Ich mag die Sonnenlichtkrieger - aber nur, wenn sie rot-orange glühen


----------



## Aegon (1. Mai 2016)

Meint ihr mit "Lindwurm" den riesigen Drachen auf dem Erzdrachengipfel?
Der soll wohl auch so zu schaffen sein, das dauert dann halt nur eine Weile 

Die Schwänze interessieren mich aber auch (): Gibts im 3. Teil eigentlich irgendeinen Boss, bei dem man den Schwanz für Loot abschlagen kann?


----------



## Artschie321 (1. Mai 2016)

Nein ich glaube nicht. Die einzigene die mir einfallen,bei denen es möglich sein könnte, (und wo ich es auch versucht habe) sind der Alte Dämonen König und Oceiros. Und bei den gehts definitiv nicht.
Wie gesagt beim Lindwurm werde ich es bei meinen aktuellen Playthough noch einmal versuchen.^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand, wie ich die Quest abschließen kann, die mir der Typ am Feuerbandschrein links neben dem Schmied gegeben hat (hockt direkt unten an der treppe)

Ich soll irgendwas bei einer Frau am Fuße der Hohen Mauer abgeben.
Aber wo soll das sein? Bei der High Wall of Lothric scheinbar nicht. Kommt man da erst später hin? Bin gerade bei den Katakomben, viertes Leuchtfeuer. (geiles Gebiet! )


----------



## Booman90 (2. Mai 2016)

Du findest in Undead Settlement Lorettas Knochen, die du ihm geben musst. Die findest du gleich im ersten Haus nach dem 2. Bonfire, wo sich glaube ich drei oder vier von den kleinen viehchern mit handäxten und blasrohren befinden. Da im oberen Stockwerk auf dem Balkon hängt ne Leiche mit nem Item, drauf schlagen und nehmen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Mai 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Du findest in Undead Settlement Lorettas Knochen, die du ihm geben musst. Die findest du gleich im ersten Haus nach dem 2. Bonfire, wo sich glaube ich drei oder vier von den kleinen viehchern mit handäxten und blasrohren befinden. Da im oberen Stockwerk auf dem Balkon hängt ne Leiche mit nem Item, drauf schlagen und nehmen.



OOh man, den schleppe ich schon seit ewigkeiten mit mir herum, da ich dachte, das wäre das Item, das ich der Frau geben muss. Ich dachte, wenn ich ihm den Knochen gebe, dann würde ich das Item zurückgeben und die Quest quasi ablehnen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte gestern mal die Eid Gegenstände für die 


Spoiler



Finstermondklingen und Wolfsblabla


farmen.
Totaler crap. Ich hab erst das eine 30-40min getestet, dann das andere. Nicht EIN Item ist gedroppt.
Gut, ich hatte nur den Ring equiped, aber mal ehrlich, was haben die denn für ne Droprate? 3%?
Ich muss evtl mal zu Rosi und voll auf Glück gehen.^^


----------



## Booman90 (2. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern mal die Eid Gegenstände für die
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Goldener Schlangenring (vorzugsweiße +2), Zeichen der Habgier, Kristallrapier und Münzen (am besten goldene, wobei es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl pro run gibt) verwenden und während dessen das entsprechende Covenant Item equippen, sodass du auch gerufen werden kannst. Damit komm ich auf 412 Finderglück mit nem Glückwert von 12. Hab gestern ca. 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht um 20 Grasklingen zu farmen. Somit bin ich jzz in jedem covenant rang 2  Ich glaube aber auch, das Finderglück nur beeinflusst, dass überhaupt was dropt aber leider nicht welches Item.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Goldener Schlangenring (vorzugsweiße +2), Zeichen der Habgier, Kristallrapier und Münzen (am besten goldene, wobei es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl pro run gibt) verwenden und während dessen das entsprechende Covenant Item equippen, sodass du auch gerufen werden kannst. Damit komm ich auf 412 Finderglück mit nem Glückwert von 12. Hab gestern ca. 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht um 20 Grasklingen zu farmen. Somit bin ich jzz in jedem covenant rang 2  Ich glaube aber auch, das Finderglück nur beeinflusst, dass überhaupt was dropt aber leider nicht welches Item.



Den Ring hab ich nur in Normalform.
Zeichen der Habgier hat es mir nie gedroppt.
Kristallrapier, müsste ich mal schauen. Ich wüsste nicht das ich das habe.

Ich glaub ich skill mich einfach auf Glück 50 oder so um. Da hab ich wohl weit größere Chancen
Danach skill ich wieder um.
Am besten dann aber auf Faith um den Darkmoon Buff zu nutzen. Dann hätte sich der Stress wenigstens gelohnt.^^


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Mai 2016)

Is schon lustig was manche mal so einfach aus dem Nichts abwerfen.
Das Wolfszeug bekommst du hin und wieder auch wenn du die ganz normalen Gegner in diesem vergifteten Sumpfgebiet tötest.
Am meisten gestaunt hab ich aber gestern als einer dieser 0815 Frosttypen die immer in Gruppen in der Stadt Itrhyll rumlaufen, ein Claymore gedropped hat 

Konnte dann noch ganz kurz mit Runde 2 loslegen.
Wen's interessiert bezüglich NPCs töten....


Spoiler



Hab am Ende von meinem ersten Durchlauf mal alle am Feuerbandschrein gekillt.
Man bekommt von so ziemlich jedem NPC frische Asche, die man der Verkäufer-Omi geben kann, woraufhin die ja immer ihr Sortiment erweitert.
Bei manchen auch eine komplette Ausrüstung, nen Ring oder Ähnliches.
Was ihr defintiv nicht tun solltet ist, die Omi selbst oder den Schmied töten. Erstens weil ihr absolut gar nichts dafür bekommt und zweitens ist der Schmied dann angepisst und macht nix mehr für euch haha. und bei der Omi steigen für jedes Mal, dass ihr sie getötet habt die Preise und das nicht zu gering


----------



## Aegon (2. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was ihr defintiv nicht tun solltet ist, die Omi selbst oder den Schmied töten. Erstens weil ihr absolut gar nichts dafür bekommt und zweitens ist der Schmied dann angepisst und macht nix mehr für euch haha.


Dachtest du etwa, das gefällt dem?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,

bin jetzt im NG+ und momentan darauf aus alle Archievments zu bekommen. Dafür muss ich die (scheiß) Covenant Ranks machen.  Bin im PvP nicht umbedingt schlecht, aber ein faires Duel erhält man nur in den seltesten Fällen.
Ich bräuchte jemanden mit dem ich die Ranks "erschummeln" könnte. BIn jetzt lvl 143 oder so. Hat jemand Lust/ das selbe Ziel?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. Mai 2016)

sicher das man die covenants ranken muss für die archievments?
soweit ich weis brauchst du nur gewisse teilschritte um an gewisse gesten spells und ringe zu kommen.
die covenantarchievements schalten sich doch eigentlich schon frei sobald man ein solches betritt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> sicher das man die covenants ranken muss für die archievments?
> soweit ich weis brauchst du nur gewisse teilschritte um an gewisse gesten spells und ringe zu kommen.
> die covenantarchievements schalten sich doch eigentlich schon frei sobald man ein solches betritt



DUrch die Covenants kommst du an Ringe/Pyromancies und MagiC Stuff, den du so leider nicht bekommst -.-
Und für alle RInge etc bekommst du archievments


----------



## attilarw (2. Mai 2016)

Stehe jetzt vor dem Endboss, aber es fehlen hier und da noch ein paar Dinge die ich entdecken kann. 

Aber immoment brauch ich etwas luft und lasse es langsamer angehen^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Mai 2016)

attilarw schrieb:


> Stehe jetzt vor dem Endboss, aber es fehlen hier und da noch ein paar Dinge die ich entdecken kann.
> 
> Aber immoment brauch ich etwas luft und lasse es langsamer angehen^^



Kannst nach dem Ende auch einfach weiter spielen, also ohne NG+


----------



## attilarw (2. Mai 2016)

Ja ich weiß, aber vllt finde ich ja noch ein nettes Item oder Gebiet, kp, ob so oder so eig egal, aber es fühlt sich richtiger an


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Mai 2016)

Einfach mal die Achievements durchguggen spätestens da weißt du dann, ob dir noch ein Gebiet fehlt oder nicht *gg*


----------



## Placebo (2. Mai 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bin jetzt im NG+ und momentan darauf aus alle Archievments zu bekommen. Dafür muss ich die (scheiß) Covenant Ranks machen.  Bin im PvP nicht umbedingt schlecht, aber ein faires Duel erhält man nur in den seltesten Fällen.
> Ich bräuchte jemanden mit dem ich die Ranks "erschummeln" könnte. BIn jetzt lvl 143 oder so. Hat jemand Lust/ das selbe Ziel?


Bei PvP würde ich einfach noch ein bisschen warten (und evtl. das Aufleveln deswegen erst einmal bleiben lassen). Mir fällt auf, dass momentan die richtig unfairen Ganks weniger werden. Die meisten der Co-Op-Spieler scheinen das Spiel langsam durch zu haben und ich treffe öfter auf verbündete rote Phantome in 3v1/2v1-Kämpfen. Es gleicht sich also langsam an. Wenn du es trotzdem machen willst, würde ich dir Irithyll empfehlen. PvP Hotspot + starke NPCs, das geht sehr gut.

Edit:
2 rote Phantome, 2 Sunbros, Host nicht in Sicht. Wir kämpfen erbittert. Ich treffe versehentlich das andere rote Phantom und bringe es zum Straucheln. Der Feind nutzt seine Chance und spießt den armen Diener Rosarias mit seinem Panzerbrecher auf. Ich ziehe mich wegen der Überzahl etwas zurück. Ein Sunbro wird übermütig, läuft in meine Klinge - jetzt ist wieder Gleichstand! Ein Irres Phantom kommt dazu, greift an, trifft uns beide, meine HP gehen auf 0. Jetzt ist es wohl für mich vorbei - viel Glück, du wahnsinniges lila Etwas! Oder doch nicht? Irgendwo in der Ferne ein Schrei, gefolgt von "Träger der Glut zerstört!". Alle stehen da, alle ohne einen blassen Schimmer, was der Host die ganze Zeit getrieben hat


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt bin ich im NG+ vom nach dem Legen des Vordt Boss wieder zur Omi gegenüber gelaufen um die Flagge zu holen. Dachte mir ok neues Spiel neues Glück und hab die einfach mal erschlagen böse wie ich bin 


Spoiler



Man bekommt sofort das Gefäß und kann gleich hoch zur Burg lol. Gsd bin ich sonst immer so nett sonst würde ich ja am halben Spiel vorbeilaufen xD


----------



## Artschie321 (3. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich im NG+ vom nach dem Legen des Vordt Boss wieder zur Omi gegenüber gelaufen um die Flagge zu holen. Dachte mir ok neues Spiel neues Glück und hab die einfach mal erschlagen böse wie ich bin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das hab ich gestern auch mit einem neuen Char gemacht. Das funzt also scheinbar auch schon im First Game...


Spoiler



man kann so scheinbar den Kampf gegen die Tänzerin schon sehr früh forcieren, um sehr früh im Spiel schon ihre Waffen abzugreifen.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Mai 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Das hab ich gestern auch mit einem neuen Char gemacht. Das funzt also scheinbar auch schon im First Game...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das es auch im ersten Anlauf gehen würde war mir irgendwie schon fast klar, nur wollte ich nix riskieren  Man weiß ja was bei Souls passieren kann, wenn man NPCs verärgert oder so lol


Spoiler



Ich bin völlig planlos zur Statue gegangen und hab die Tänzerin heraufbeschworen In dem Momente dachte ich mir eigentlich... oh shit bin gerade mal 30 Mins im NG+ und trigger die Tänzerin aaaaaaah 
Konnte sie dann aber relativ problemlos umlegen indem ich ständig zwischen ihren Beinen rumgehopst und ausgewichen bin haha. Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich danach auf mein Seelekonto geguggt hab 
Herzpochen hatte ich bei dem Fight trotzdem ohne Ende. Empfand sie im ersten Anlauf mit frischem Char als relativ schwer, weil sie so viel damage gemacht hat :/


----------



## Rizzard (3. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Für Speedrunner bietet diese Option einiges an Potential. Ansonsten wäre DS3 auch zu linear. 
Allerdings stelle ich mir die Tänzerin im NG ziemlich schwierig vor, wenn man da zB mit Lvl 30 und einer +3 Waffe rein geht. 
Wer es allerdings schafft, kann sehr früh Titanitbrocken abgrasen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



das machen momentan sogar viele speedrunner. meist bevor sie Richtung anor londo aufbrechen


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Mai 2016)

Gnaaah yeah hab meinen Ninja Build aus DS1 wieder 
Dieses Mal mit Wolverine Equipment muhahaha


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2016)

So bin jetzt auch durch, ja es kommt nicht an DS1 ganz ran, aber es war dennoch ein sehr gutes Spiel.  Der NG+ steht auch noch an natürlich.  ^^


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Weis eigentlich jemand wo man Funkeltitanit farmen kann?
Ich meine ich habe es bisher ausschließlich von den kleinen Echsen bekommen.


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich jemand wo man Funkeltitanit farmen kann?
> Ich meine ich habe es bisher ausschließlich von den kleinen Echsen bekommen.



Von den Steinechsen die Feuer speien können, im Drachengebiet. Da glaube ich aber eher, dass Seelen farmen und kaufen schneller geht.


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2016)

Jop diese kleinen lästigen Viecher geben hin und wieder welche her und die kommen auch immer wieder.
Als Tarnung geben sie ja immer nur ganz wenig Seelen ab und man denkt die wären total unnütz 
Danke für die Erinnerung, darauf hätte ich jetzt auch fast vergessen und mich schon wieder gefragt wo ich das Zeug herbekomme ggg



Booman90 schrieb:


> Da glaube ich aber eher, dass Seelen farmen und kaufen schneller geht.



wo kann man das denn kaufen?
Selbst nach gefühlt 15 verschiedenen Aschen die ich da am Schrein abgegeben hatte, war das nie im Sortiment bei der Omi oder wer hat das Zeuch?


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> wo kann man das denn kaufen?
> Selbst nach gefühlt 15 verschiedenen Aschen die ich da am Schrein abgegeben hatte, war das nie im Sortiment bei der Omi oder wer hat das Zeuch?



Die waren bei mir schon im Sortiment, allerdings nur ca 3 Stück.
Von daher bleibt nur farmen.


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2016)

Mhm ok strange. Was sie bei mir schon hatte war die eine einzige Scholle zur Max Aufwertung auf Stufe 10. Die dürften ja wie schon bei den Vorgängern echt rar sein. Dafür wollte sie satte 30.000 lol.
Mehr als 3 konnte ich zumindest beim ersten Run nicht finden im gesamten Spiel oO
Vielleicht doch ab und an noch ein wenig das Glück erhöhen *g*


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> wo kann man das denn kaufen?
> Selbst nach gefühlt 15 verschiedenen Aschen die ich da am Schrein abgegeben hatte, war das nie im Sortiment bei der Omi oder wer hat das Zeuch?



In dem selben Level ist die Asche.  Wenn man den Weg hoch läuft wo einem gefühlt tausend schlangen viehcher entgegenkommen und am ende Funkel Drachentorso oder Kopf bekommt, weiß grad nich so genau. Geht an der linken seite ein kurzer weg ab, da gibts Asche des Bla Bla Bla.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Mhm ok strange. Was sie bei mir schon hatte war die eine einzige Scholle zur Max Aufwertung auf Stufe 10. Die dürften ja wie schon bei den Vorgängern echt rar sein. Dafür wollte sie satte 30.000 lol.
> Mehr als 3 konnte ich zumindest beim ersten Run nicht finden im gesamten Spiel oO
> Vielleicht doch ab und an noch ein wenig das Glück erhöhen *g*



Ich habe mal gehört das man pro Run 8 Slabs bekommen kann, ich habe beim ersten mal 4 gefunden und einen kann man ja kaufen, wie du schon sagst.


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2016)

8? Shit ich gras doch eh immer jede Ecke ab. Erscheint mir fast schon etwas viel für ein Souls Game wenn ich das mit dem ersten Teil vergleiche gg
Na gut dann werde ich im NG+ jetzt die Ecken umso intensiver absuchen, die Dinger sind ja in der Regel schon relativ gut versteckt...


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> 8? Shit ich gras doch eh immer jede Ecke ab. Erscheint mir fast schon etwas viel für ein Souls Game wenn ich das mit dem ersten Teil vergleiche gg
> Na gut dann werde ich im NG+ jetzt die Ecken umso intensiver absuchen, die Dinger sind ja in der Regel schon relativ gut versteckt...



WHAT?
Ich hab jetzt über 40h gespielt, dürfte bald durch sein, und hab noch nicht mal Eine.
Ach du liebe Zeit.


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Wobei nur eine von den 8 verpassbar ist. xD


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Wobei nur eine von den 8 verpassbar ist. xD



Hää?
Kommen die dann alle auf einmal in den letzten 2 Spielstunden oder wie.

Ich muss am WE mal nach dem Lindwurm weiter machen.
Wahrscheinlich kommen da welche wie ich das Gebiet einschätze.


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hää?
> Kommen die dann alle auf einmal in den letzten 2 Spielstunden oder wie.
> 
> Ich muss am WE mal nach dem Lindwurm weiter machen.
> Wahrscheinlich kommen da welche wie ich das Gebiet einschätze.



Da wirste dann schon mal 2 finden.^^


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2016)

Jo beim Lindwurmdrachen findest du auf jeden Fall welche, etwas abseits nach dem Bossfight war das . ^^


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Ey Lindwurm hört sich so bescheuert an.
Wenn man den schon nicht Drachen nennt, dann hätte man wenigstens Wyvern draus machen können.


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2016)

Also das kann nicht sein, dass nur eine verpassbar ist. Wie soll das gehen. Ich gras jedes Gebiet ab, sogar die optionalen und nehme alles mit was nicht angekettet ist und bin weit weg von 8 Stück oO
Das sind doch die Seltenen, mit denen man von +9 auf +10 machen kann oder? Nicht das ich das jetzt was verwechsle.
Nicht verpassbar heißt für mich es liegt am WEG oder sichtbar in der Nähe und das tun die dann alle defintiv nicht.
Hast diese offensichtlich 7 denn jemand gefunden hier oder ist das nur Hörensagen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Mai 2016)

Also ich dürfte an die 5-6 gekommen sein. Wenn man wirklich welche braucht, kann man auch einfach im fextralife Wiki gucken.
Einige hab ich auch nur durch zufall entdeckt. Z.B. bei dem einem Fahrstuhl der ein zu den Twin Princess bringt  War sehr überrascht als der Fahrstuhl aufeinmal nach unten fuhr.

Hab jetzt alle Covenants durch, bis auf die verdammten Blue Sentinels... Entweder gibt es keine Sau die den Way of Blue nutzt und/oder in meinem lvl Bereich (iwas mit 150) gibt es sowas nicht mehr  Ich hoffe die Patchen da entweder die Droprate von den Silver Knights oder sie bringen eine Invasionsfunktion für die Sentinels. Hab gestern 1-2 Stunden gefarmt und genau 1 Proof bekommen (Item discovery 332)


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin tatsächlich im ersten Run auf 5 gekommen und im nachhinein noch 2 mitn Wiki geholt und die eine verpassbare kriegt man von Siegward.^^


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen. Ich gras jedes Gebiet ab, sogar die optionalen und nehme alles mit was nicht angekettet ist und bin weit weg von 8 Stück oO



Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal die Gebiete ablaufen müssen.
Ich weis das ich immer mal wieder irgendwo durchgesprintet bin, wenn das Gebiet ätzend war (ich sag nur Kerker). Da muss ich überall nochmal ordentlich durch und vergessenen Loot einsammeln.


----------



## Aegon (4. Mai 2016)

Kann man den verbesserten Drachenstein auch noch nach dem Bossfight bekommen? Ich hab gleich die Glocke geläutet, bevor ich die Geste machen konnte -.-


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal die Gebiete ablaufen müssen.
> Ich weis das ich immer mal wieder irgendwo durchgesprintet bin, wenn das Gebiet ätzend war (ich sag nur Kerker). Da muss ich überall nochmal ordentlich durch und vergessenen Loot einsammeln.



Ja bei mir dasselbe.
Wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke gab es da schon ein paar sehr grausige Levelabschnitte. Merkt man auch daran, dass dort kein Mensch sein Symbol hinterlässt, die werden wohl allgemein ungern gespielt ggg.
Wiki möchte ich eigentlich nicht benutzen. Zwangsweise brauchen tu ich die Dinger ja nicht, umso mehr freue ich mich, wenn ich welche finde. 




Aegon schrieb:


> Kann man den verbesserten Drachenstein auch noch nach dem Bossfight bekommen? Ich hab gleich die Glocke geläutet, bevor ich die Geste machen konnte -.-



Was hindert dich denn da nach dem Bossfight wieder hinzugehen? Das Gebiet bleibt ja erhalten...
Probieren geht über studieren haha


----------



## Jemall (4. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich mit diesen Drachensteinen tun soll!?
Wie nutze ich die denn? Transformier ich mich da in einen Drachen oder was?


----------



## Aegon (4. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Was hindert dich denn da nach dem Bossfight wieder hinzugehen?


Na der Bossfight


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ey Lindwurm hört sich so bescheuert an.
> Wenn man den schon nicht Drachen nennt, dann hätte man wenigstens Wyvern draus machen können.



Das sind aber 3 verschiedene Dinge, du willst ja auch nicht Schimpanse genannt werden


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich mit diesen Drachensteinen tun soll!?
> Wie nutze ich die denn? Transformier ich mich da in einen Drachen oder was?



Wenn es wie bei DS1 ist, bekommst nen kleinen Drachenkopf und kannst bisschen Feuer versprühen.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das sind aber 3 verschiedene Dinge, du willst ja auch nicht Schimpanse genannt werden



Trotzdem sieht das Ding nicht aus als würde man es "Lindwurm" betiteln.


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2016)

Im Englischen heißt das Teil "Ancient Wyvern". Verstehe sowieso nicht, wie man das Spiel auf Deutsch spielen kann


----------



## Aegon (4. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Verstehe sowieso nicht, wie man das Spiel auf Deutsch spielen kann


Indem man in Steam auf das Spiel rechtsklickt -> Eigenschaften -> Sprache -> Deutsch
edit:


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich mit diesen Drachensteinen tun soll!?
> Wie nutze ich die denn? Transformier ich mich da in einen Drachen oder was?



Alles ausziehen an Rüstung, dann kannsten benutzen.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Mai 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Indem man in Steam auf das Spiel rechtsklickt -> Eigenschaften -> Sprache -> Deutsch



Er meinte wohl eher, wieso man das Spiel generell auf deutsch spielt.
Nun simpel gesagt, weil das die Muttersprache ist und sich die Option daher anbietet lol.
Mir persönlich ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Murks wie die Gegner heißen.
Als ob das jetzt irgendwas an der Spielerfahrung ändern würde.


----------



## Aegon (5. Mai 2016)

Das war mir schon klar; ich sollte wohl in Zukunft mehr Smileys einbauen, damit man den Sarkasmus auch besser erkennt


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Mai 2016)

falls jemand Probleme haben sollte mit magic find

hier ein einfacher trick um an das symbol of avarice, aka mimic helm, zu kommen 


Spoiler



was brauch man:
1. eine noch geschlossene Truhe in der eine Mimic (Kistenmonster) versteckt ist
2. ein paar rusted oder goldencoins (nicht zwingend notwendig, macht es aber wesentlich einfacher) ---> können bei Patches gekauft werden
3. ca. 20 Llyods Talismane (oder heist es Talismänner? idk >-<) ---> können bei der Diebin am Firelinkshrine gekauft werden
wie geht's nun los?
1. coins fressen (halten ca. 60 sek) um den aktuellen magicfind wert zu steigern. die Rusted geben 50, die golden 100
2. Lloyds talisman auf Mimic werfen
3. warten bis die Mimic schläft
4. Mimic/Kiste öffnen und erstmalig looten
5. dann mit einer leichten waffe oder der blanken faust einmal auf die Mimic schlagen
6. die mimic erwacht nun und resettet damit den möglichen Loot
7. sobald die mimic angreift erneut einen Talisman werfen
8. die mimic verfällt wieder in den schlaf ...
   a . und kann nun ein neues item im "bauch" haben
   b. hat sie nichts um "bauch" repeat ab Punkt 5 

wichtig! die lootchance wird generiert sobald die mimic aus dem schlaf erwacht. tötet die mimic nicht bevor ihr das Symbol of Avarice looten könnt.


----------



## Seabound (5. Mai 2016)

Ich spreche kein Englisch. Ich muss auf deutsch spielen.


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2016)

So ich bin jetzt nach 



Spoiler



16 1/2h


 und mit Level 66 in 



Spoiler



Anor Londo


 angekommen. Aber Irithyll war echt ein übles Gebiet. Ständig wurde man invaded, zum Glück is das +8 Claymore etwas OP. Die meisten invader sind also sehr zügig aus den Latschen gekippt


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Mai 2016)

Irithyll bietet sich einfach immer an wenn es um MP geht, da tummeln sich immer viele Leute. Auch wenn ich da im Coop aushelfe dauert das oft keine 5 Sekunden bis der erste Invader auftaucht lol.


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2016)

Als ich mich in Ruhe umschauen wollte habe ich dann einfach Offline gestellt sonst hat man ja nie seine Ruhe


----------



## Lee (6. Mai 2016)

Deswegen Englisch, weil halt alle Lore Videos, Walktroughs, Wiki's etc auf Englisch sind. Find das schon bedeutend praktischer. Und man umgeht die üblichen Übersetzungsfehler.  Aber bin da vllt auch etwas speziell.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2016)

Hab heut auf 40 Glück umgeskillt, nutze den Ring und den Degen.
Hab dann bei den Rittern in A.L. ca 60-90min gefarmt, und 2 Eidgegenstände ergattert.

Ist das euer Ernst From Software? Bei der Geschwindigkeit dauert das ja ewig.
Ich hab schon die Schnauze voll. Das leg ich ad acta und lass es bleiben.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Mai 2016)

Gibts denn im NG+ bis auf seltenerweise mal Ringe mit +1 auch noch irgendwas Neues an Austrüstung etc. oder ändert sich da mal wieder gar nichts bis auf die Gegnerstärke?
Bin fast versucht einen neuen Build zu beginnen als wie im NG+ weiterzuspielen irgendwie im Moment.


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2016)

Boa die Tänzerin war ja mal ein scheiß Boss...
Naja am Ende lag der doch im Dreck, aber mit den beiden folgenden Gebieten werde ich wohl auch noch ne Menge Spaß haben


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab heut auf 40 Glück umgeskillt, nutze den Ring und den Degen.
> Hab dann bei den Rittern in A.L. ca 60-90min gefarmt, und 2 Eidgegenstände ergattert.
> 
> Ist das euer Ernst From Software? Bei der Geschwindigkeit dauert das ja ewig.
> Ich hab schon die Schnauze voll. Das leg ich ad acta und lass es bleiben.



sei froh das man eid gegenstände überhaupt farmen kann, die alternative ist sich ständig im 1 vs unendliche anzahl an Gegnern zu stellen. :/

aber 2 items in 90 Minuten ist wirklich übel wenig.
farrons hab ich z.b. in 2 stunden komplett fertig auf rank 2 gefarmt.
aldirchs auf rank1 hat auch nicht so lang gendauert.
mit dem symbol of avarice geht's wirklich spührbar schneller


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> sei froh das man eid gegenstände überhaupt farmen kann, die alternative ist sich ständig im 1 vs unendliche anzahl an Gegnern zu stellen. :/
> 
> aber 2 items in 90 Minuten ist wirklich übel wenig.
> farrons hab ich z.b. in 2 stunden komplett fertig auf rank 2 gefarmt.
> ...



Ich hätte so gern Darkmoon Blade geholt, aber ich lass es stecken, das Farmen ist der größte Witz.
Da kann ich genau so abwarten ob ich alle paar Stunden vielleicht mal vom System gerufen werde.



Spoiler



Ich habe jetzt den dunklen Schrein erreicht, alle Aschefürsten platziert.
Ich nehme an es gibt jetzt folgende Optionen:
Dunkles Siegel behalten Ja/Nein
Augen der Levelmaid geben Ja/Nein
Und womöglich Feuer binden oder Nicht (wenn ich Yuria da richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## _maxe (7. Mai 2016)

Man man man, alle schon so weit. Dabei hab ich garnicht so viel später angefangen 

Habe nun nach dem 4x Anlauf den Kristallweiser gepackt. Mit dem Feuerhüter Set und einem anderem Schild welche beide deutlich mehr Magie-Def geben wie mein Mirrah Set + Starter Schild vom Knight hat dass echt gut geklappt dann^^ 
Obwohl ich eigentlich nur auf ihn zugesprintet bin und dann gehauen hab bis die Ausdauer leer war.


----------



## Artschie321 (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hätte so gern Darkmoon Blade geholt, aber ich lass es stecken, das Farmen ist der größte Witz.
> Da kann ich genau so abwarten ob ich alle paar Stunden vielleicht mal vom System gerufen werde.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja so in etwa kommt das schon hin... Ich glaube aber es kommt darauf an ob man die Questline von Yuria/ Anri abgeschlossen hat oder nicht. Bzw. ob man sie/ ihm geheiratet hat. Die Questline hat nämlich 2 Unterschiedliche verläufe und je nachdem variiert das Ending.Wiederrum gibt es wohl auch ein anderes Ende wenn man die Questline garnicht gemacht, bzw. verhauen hat... Ich habe mich jetzt auf meinen 2. lauf ein bisschen auf die Questlines eingelesen (wer soll die denn bitte so hinbekommen? ) und habe Anri geheiratet, und bin gespannt welches Ende ich jetzt bekomme.


Wäre cool wenn du mal berichten könntest welche Option du genommen hast und welches Ende du dafür bekommen hast.


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2016)

Was bringt es eig die Covenants "zu leveln"?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was bringt es eig die Covenants "zu leveln"?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Du bekommst dafür Items (Waffen, Wunder, Zauber etc)
Beim ersten Rang bei Übergabe von 10 Eid Items, und dann beim zweiten Rang von weiteren 20 Stück.


----------



## Jemall (7. Mai 2016)

Weitere 20 (gesamt 30) oder weiter nochmals 10 (gesamt 20) ???


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hätte so gern Darkmoon Blade geholt, aber ich lass es stecken, das Farmen ist der größte Witz.
> Da kann ich genau so abwarten ob ich alle paar Stunden vielleicht mal vom System gerufen werde.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



es soll wohl noch eine art 4te option geben über den questzweig von yuria


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du bekommst dafür Items (Waffen, Wunder, Zauber etc)
> Beim ersten Rang bei Übergabe von 10 Eid Items, und dann beim zweiten Rang von weiteren 20 Stück.



Ah ok, dann kann ich ja meine Sonnen irgendwas Medaillen abgeben. Davor habe ich mittlerweile einige.


----------



## _maxe (7. Mai 2016)

Kann man eigentlich das Dark Set von dem einen Darkwraith in Highwall of Lothric farmen oder ist der nur 1x da?


----------



## Placebo (7. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Weitere 20 (gesamt 30) oder weiter nochmals 10 (gesamt 20) ???


Insgesamt 30


_maxe schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich das Dark Set von dem einen Darkwraith in Highwall of Lothric farmen oder ist der nur 1x da?


Kann man farmen
Edit: Bei der High Wall nicht, an sich kann man es aber schon.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich das Dark Set von dem einen Darkwraith in Highwall of Lothric farmen oder ist der nur 1x da?



Farm doch in der Farron Feste, da hast gleich 2 Wraiths.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Farm doch in der Farron Feste, da hast gleich 2 Wraiths.



Jop dort hatte ich mein Set auch relativ schnell beisammen.


----------



## _maxe (7. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Farm doch in der Farron Feste, da hast gleich 2 Wraiths.



Da bin ich eben erst angekommen, die Wraiths hab ich da noch nicht gesehn. Aber danke für den Tipp, dann erkunde ich da erstmal weiter


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Mai 2016)

Sie sind dann kaum zu übersehen 
Sobald du sie siehst, lauf rechts...da ist ein Leuchtfeuer


----------



## Jemall (8. Mai 2016)

Dieses "dunkle Siegel" heilen bewirkt ja abgesehen von einem anderen Ende nichts oder? (abgesehen noch vom Aussehen)
Weil ich im NG+ nun über 350.000 Seelen bezahlen müsste 
Und das würde ich lieber in 5-6 Level ausgeben... 


Edit:

Quelle: Dark Souls 3: Aushohlung umkehren und heilen – GIGA
Interessante Fakten zur Aushöhlung

Ihr könnt bei *Velka, der Sündengöttin* ebenfalls eure Aushöhlung umkehren. Jedoch kostet dies Seelen und entfernt das Dunkle Siegel nicht aus dem Inventar.
Waffen, die ihr mit dem *hohlen Edelstein* durchwirkt, profitieren von eurer Aushöhlung. Dadurch erhöht sich euer Glücks-Wert, wenn euer Aushöhlungs-Level 15 oder höher ist.
Bei maximalen Aushöhlungs-Level 99 könnt ihr ein Phantom weniger beschwören, um euch im Kampf zu helfen.
In ausgehöhlter Form wirft euer Charakter keinen Schatten mehr.
Wollt ihr das dritte Ende in Dark Souls 3 sehen, müsst ihr eure Aushöhlung bis zum Ende beibehalten und dürft nie Läuterungssteine benutzen oder das Dunkle Siegel bei der Feuerhüterin heilen.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Mai 2016)

Ich schaue mir nebenher ENBs LP an (da ich eh wesentlich weiter als er bin) und da hab ich was komisches entdeckt.
Zu Anri


Spoiler



ENB ist das erste mal in Anor Londo. Er kennt als Souls Veteran den versteckten Raum von Gwyndolin.
Läuft dort runter, dort liegt ein toter Pilger, und hinten liegt die tote Anri.
What?
Bei mir lief das komplett anders ab. Wieso ist bei ihm der Pilger vorne und Anri weiter hinten bereits tot? Verbuggt?
Er hatte blöderweise auch Patches im Hub, obwohl er ihn vorher nie angetroffen hat.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir nebenher ENBs LP an (da ich eh wesentlich weiter als er bin) und da hab ich was komisches entdeckt.
> Zu Anri
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



das hängt mit der questline von yuria zusammen. wahrscheinlich hat er 5 hollow level und diese nicht gecured sowie der firekeepering noch nicht die seele zurückgegegeben


----------



## Rizzard (8. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> das hängt mit der questline von yuria zusammen. wahrscheinlich hat er 5 hollow level und diese nicht gecured sowie der firekeepering noch nicht die seele zurückgegegeben





Spoiler



Er hat bei Yoel nie gelevelt, kein dunkles Siegel und Yuria erscheint bei ihm somit nicht.
Damit wird Anris Quest zu Ende sein, stimmt


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kann ich so bestätigen.
Hab ja im erstern Durchlauf die Level Up's auch nicht gemacht, Yuria ist hier nie erschienen und Yoel lag tot am Boden.
Wie ich dann in den versteckten Raum von Gwyn gekommen bin lag der Pilger genau wie du sagst schon tot vor der Tür und auch der "Rest" im Raum war bereits tot lol.

Bin die Reihe im NG+ mal anders angegeangen. Mal guggen wie das jetzt dort aussieht.

Im Coop habe ich auch mal bei einem gesehen, dass sich einer der Pilger getarnt als Statue in Irithyll im Gebäude wo das Leuchtfeuer ist versteckt hatte, zwischen den anderen Statuen. Der Platz war bei mir auch frei gewesen. Muss ich mir auch nochmal anguggen.


----------



## Artschie321 (8. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> [*]Wollt ihr das dritte Ende in Dark Souls 3 sehen, müsst ihr eure Aushöhlung bis zum Ende beibehalten und dürft nie Läuterungssteine benutzen oder das Dunkle Siegel bei der Feuerhüterin heilen.


Ah so ein Mist. Dann hat sich das für mich erledigt schätze ich. Ich habe schon ein Haufen von den Dingern verwendet.^^ Ich dachte es reicht aus wenn man die dunklen Siegel nicht heilt.

Edit: Also ich habe grad mal im Wiki nachgelesen. Es ist in Ordnung die Aushölung umzukehren. Man muss aber unbedingt alle dunklen Siegel besitzen um das Ende zu bekommen... Läuterungssteine benutzen schein aber Okay zu sein.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im Coop habe ich auch mal bei einem gesehen, dass sich einer der Pilger getarnt als Statue in Irithyll im Gebäude wo das Leuchtfeuer ist versteckt hatte, zwischen den anderen Statuen. Der Platz war bei mir auch frei gewesen. Muss ich mir auch nochmal anguggen.





Spoiler



Interessant, so lässt sich womöglich der Pilger vorab töten und man kann das Ritual verhindern und Anri "retten".


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Mai 2016)

wollt mal ne kleine frage in die runde hier schmeissen ob zufällig es hier eine gruppe gibt die das network PW auf "pcgh" gesetzt hat. (wäre ja denkbar)

Rizzard und ich hatten heute ne kleine Runde gespielt(mit besagten network pw), und mehrfach uns gegenseitig gerufen. einmal bin ich aber in einer anderen welt gerufen worden. wir hatten beide keine Erklärung dafür.
(gespielt auf ps4)


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2016)

Hat hier jemand der auf PS4 spielt evtl Lust und Zeit mir bei Lothric/Lorian zu helfen? Ich drehe hier noch durch...

Edit: Habe es doch noch geschafft 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2016)

Also der Endkampf war jetzt iwie etwas enttäuschend muss ich sagen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (8. Mai 2016)

Ich muss sagen ich hatte bei Lothric/Lorian glaub die größten Probs.


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich hatte bei Lothric/Lorian glaub die größten Probs.



Jap ich definitiv auch, wobei der Riese auch fies war bis ich das Prinzip verstanden habe ^^

Naja jetzt muss ich noch eine Estus-Scherbe und zwei Untoten Knochenaschen finden. Kein Plan wo ich die übersehen habe...


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Mai 2016)

Ich fand den namenlosen König mit Abstand am Übelsten. Glaub ohne Coop wäre ich da echt alt geworden. Dafür war das Gebiet echt nice


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich fand den namenlosen König mit Abstand am Übelsten. Glaub ohne Coop wäre ich da echt alt geworden. Dafür war das Gebiet echt nice





Spoiler



Ok ich glaube ich habe einen optionalen Boss vergessen. Der kommt dann nach dem Lindwurm, oder?


----------



## _maxe (8. Mai 2016)

Oh man, hab ich mich gefreut als der AbyssWatcher endlich down war 
.. und dann steht er auf und kriegt ein Feuer Schwert 

Warum musste ich da auch mit 30k Seelen rein, die hätte ich vorher vielleicht irgendwie Verteilen sollen.


----------



## Memphys (8. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Oh man, hab ich mich gefreut als der AbyssWatcher endlich down war
> .. und dann steht er auf und kriegt ein Feuer Schwert
> 
> Warum musste ich da auch mit 30k Seelen rein, die hätte ich vorher vielleicht irgendwie Verteilen sollen.



Der zweite Teil ist einfach vieel geiler als der Anfang... am Anfang dachte ich mir so "Warum hyped mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis diesen Fight so?!" und dann kam der "Aha!"-Moment. Ich liebe wie er einfach ne Mischung zwischen Maria aus Bloodborne und Artorias ist. Der erste Teil ist ziemlich easy wenn man ihn anfangs voll aggro-ed, wenn der zweite auftaucht auf Distanz geht und auf den dritten wartet und dann entweder den zweiten ausschaltet oder voll den ersten aggro-ed, je nach dem wen der dritte angreift.


----------



## _maxe (8. Mai 2016)

Ja der erste Teil klappt ganz gut. Aber kriegs noch nicht gebacken in der 2.Phase den Attacken auszuweichen, die brennen ja immer etwas nach.

Muss ich noch etwas üben, hab jetzt aber schonmal andere Rüstung an die etwas mehr Feuer-Ressistenz hergibt.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ich glaube ich habe einen optionalen Boss vergessen. Der kommt dann nach dem Lindwurm, oder?





Spoiler



Korrekto! Das Level ist generell nicht ohne, auch die einzelnen Mobs können dich da schnell mal ins Jenseits schicken


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hab´s gestern zum ersten mal beendet.
Da ich aus Bloodborne gelernt habe, hatte ich meine Savefiles vorher abgesichert.

Mein Ende war:


Spoiler



Ich ging zum BF, nahm die Flamme/Glut irgendwie in mich auf, und hatte dann diese Getreuen um mich die alle aussahen wie Yuria. Das war mein Ende welches ich ohne Infos/Spoiler bekommen habe.
Danach hab ich gegoogelt, dann noch das Ende mit der Feuerhüterin gewählt (die Augen hatte ich ja eh schon in petto), und ihre beiden Enden erlebt.
Für das letzte Ende fehlen mir allerdings die Seelen, und ich habe keine Lust 398000 Seelen zu farmen.
Somit hebe ich mir dieses Ende für NG+ auf.



Bevor ich aber NG+ angehe würde mich interessieren, hat sich hier jemand bereits mit den Sidequests auseinander gesetzt?
Diese würde ich im NG+ soweit wie möglich alle machen wollen.

Ich überlege allerdings vor NG+ Antritt evtl noch n paar Covenants zu farmen, und ein paar nette Steinchen zu kaufen, solang ich noch die Möglichkeit habe.


Edit:
Was Aegon angeht:


Spoiler



Ich war am WE wieder in dieser Zelle wo man die Wunder-Frau befreit hat (Untotenstadt). Dort lag Aegon (schreibt man den so?) tot und man konnte sein Equipment aufnehmen.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Mai 2016)

Hey das is aber fies, sich so die Ende-Achievements zu holen mit einem Spieldurchlauf tzzzzz 
Ich darf das Ding 4x durchspielen um alle Enden sehen zu können lol


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Hey das is aber fies, sich so die Ende-Achievements zu holen mit einem Spieldurchlauf tzzzzz
> Ich darf das Ding 4x durchspielen um alle Enden sehen zu können lol



Ich meine sogar das ich nur bei 2 von 3 Enden Trophäen bekommen habe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Die Trophäen für alle Ringe, alle Gesten, alle Zauber, alle Wunder und alle Pyromantien lass ich glaub stecken.^^


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Spielstandsichern hätte ich auch mal machen sollen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jemall (9. Mai 2016)

Hab jetzt fast 100 Spielstunden versenkt und bei NG+ immernoch neue Sachen entdeckt.
Das Spiel scheint endlos groß zu sein


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Oh man, hab ich mich gefreut als der AbyssWatcher endlich down war
> .. und dann steht er auf und kriegt ein Feuer Schwert
> 
> Warum musste ich da auch mit 30k Seelen rein, die hätte ich vorher vielleicht irgendwie Verteilen sollen.



mach dir kein kopp über Seelen
Erfahrung ist in allen Souls spielen bisher immer viel mehr wert gewesen als Seelen 
später hast du so viele Seelen das du nicht mehr weis was du damit machen sollst. es besteht halt immer die Gefahr sich zu "überleveln" womit man sich selbst die Möglichkeit verbaut im multiplayer zu spielen.
Darum: Erfahrung > alles


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Mai 2016)

Habs endlich geschafft! 100% Achievments... Das war ein kampf... Vor allem als ich im NG++ festgestellt habe das dieser Zauberer vom FIrelink Shrine weg ist und ich von ihm noch Sachen brauchte... (Er geht wenn man 4 Bosse tötet ohne eine Scroll abzugeben...")  
Und der moment in dem man feststellt, dass mit allen RIngen wirklich ALLE gemeint sind... auch die +1 und +2 
Letztendlich bin ich also im NG++++ und lvl 197... Nur für die verdammten Achievments


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2016)

Alle Achtung.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Mai 2016)

Boah Respekt Alter .
Shit dass da auch die Ringe mit +1 und +2 gemeint sind hab ich nicht gewusst aber so lange werde ich mich wohl nicht motivieren können.

Zum Verlust von Seelen.
Anfangs ärgert man sich noch über 2000. Später über 10.000. Irgendwann jucken einen nicht mal mehr 30.000 und im Moment muss ich sogar überlegen, ob ich für 50.000 nicht mal schnell zusammenkloppe oder mich wirklich zum Ort des Verlustes durchkämpfe.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Seelen du bei Level 197 für einen Level Up benötigst. Ich bin wohl wo bei Lvl 130 rum und brauche schon so 130.000


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub für 1 lvl up 250k Seelen. Irgendwas um den dreh ^^ Irgendwann war es mir auch vollkommen egal, gerade beim (verkakten) Farmen von "proof of a concord", da war ich irgendwann bei über 1 Mio. Seelen ... 
Level ups waren ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr wichtig, ging darum alle Items zusammen zu kratzen. Zu mal es ab einem bestimmten lvl eh keinen Sinn mehr macht zu leveln. Es sei denn man will noch Magie/Wunder nutzen. Jetzt ist aber mit DS3 auch erstmal vorbei, für die RInge hatte ich eigentlich schon kaum noch Motivation, aber es war halt das letzte Achievment 
Bin überall nur durch gerushed und hab für jeden Boss wenns ging Leute gerufen um keine Zeit investieren zu müssen ^^

Probleme werden nur die DLCs... Da mit NG++++ reinzugehen... Aber ich hab gelesen, dass summon mit Password keine Level begrenzung hat


----------



## _maxe (9. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> mach dir kein kopp über Seelen
> Erfahrung ist in allen Souls spielen bisher immer viel mehr wert gewesen als Seelen
> später hast du so viele Seelen das du nicht mehr weis was du damit machen sollst. es besteht halt immer die Gefahr sich zu "überleveln" womit man sich selbst die Möglichkeit verbaut im multiplayer zu spielen.
> Darum: Erfahrung > alles



Ich bin jedes mal einfach wieder direkt zu ihm gesprintet und hab als erstes meine Seelen aufgenommen 
Mit den 30k + den vom Triumph über den AbyssWatcher konnte ich mir dann 4 Level Ups spendieren.

Und da der endlich liegt konnte ich mir auch gleich den Foliant greifen um Carthus's Flame Arc zu lernen

Und GZ an FreaksLikeMe


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2016)

Was zum Geier.
Dark Souls 3: One Punch Man - YouTube


----------



## Aegon (9. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was Aegon angeht:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wen genau meinst du jetzt?


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was zum Geier.
> Dark Souls 3: One Punch Man - YouTube



Haha ja das ist echt nice.
Ich würde, selbst wenn ich wüsste was ich dazu alles benötige gleich mal mit Sicherheit das Parieren in den Sand setzen und ... => You died! 

P.s.: Oh das ist ja gar nicht das One Hit Sulyvan kill video da war ich wohl zu schnell mit Posten  haha aber trotzdem nice


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was zum Geier.
> Dark Souls 3: One Punch Man - YouTube



das geht noch krasser 
DkS3: 1HKO Challenge - Pontiff Sulyvahn - YouTube
5k oneshot boss fight


----------



## Artschie321 (10. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bevor ich aber NG+ angehe würde mich interessieren, hat sich hier jemand bereits mit den Sidequests auseinander gesetzt?
> Diese würde ich im NG+ soweit wie möglich alle machen wollen.



Jup ich hab mich vor meinen 2. Durchlauf ein bisschen eingelesen und ebenfalls versucht soweit es geht alle abzuschließen. Die sind aber mit unter recht "kompliziert" und von timing abhängig, was du wann erledigst.
Je nachdem können die Questlines dann einen anderen Verlauf nehmen oder werden direkt abgebrochen, wenn du Sachen zu spät erledigst.


Spoiler



z.B. Siegward. Wenn du mit ihm gemeinsam den Dämon bekämpft hast taucht er vor der Kapelle der Läuterung in einen Brunnen auf. Du kannst ihm dort aber erst ansprechen wenn du die große Tür oben in der Kapelle öffnest (dort in der nähe, wo man Patches das erste mal trifft). Man muss dann seine Rüstung von Patches kaufen und in den Brunnen werfen. Da man wirklich erst mit ihm sprechen kann, nachdem man die Tür geöffnet hat, kann man die Quest mMn sehr leicht verfehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Jup ich hab mich vor meinen 2. Durchlauf ein bisschen eingelesen und ebenfalls versucht soweit es geht alle abzuschließen. Die sind aber mit unter recht "kompliziert" und von timing abhängig, was du wann erledigst.
> Je nachdem können die Questlines dann einen anderen Verlauf nehmen oder werden direkt abgebrochen, wenn du Sachen zu spät erledigst.
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal danke soweit.



Spoiler



Ja das mit Siegward hab ich komplett übersehen.
Um es so zu machen wie du sagst, müsste ich dieses mal aber auch Patches finden. Der ging total an mir vorbei.^^
Meinst du eigentlich das Tor unten hinter dem Rießen, oder das Eingangstor weiter oben wo man den Shortcut öffnen kann?


----------



## Artschie321 (10. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Schon mal danke soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja genau das Tor oben beim Shortcut, ich wusste nicht geneu wie ich es beschreiben sollte.^^ Dort oben führt auch eine kleine Treppe wieder ein Stückchen runter, dort trifft man auch Patches das erste mal. Ich glaube aber dafür muss man beide Riesen töten und dann an einem Bonfire sitzen oder besser das Gebiet neu laden (Save- Quit) damit er dort auftaucht. Siegward triffst du danach das nächste mal erst wieder in der Küche unten in Irithyll wieder.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Mai 2016)

Pf und ich konnte mit ihm reden beim ersten Run weil offensichtlich das Timing gepasst hat, hatte aber keine Antwortmöglichkeiten zur Auswahl und bin so unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

Denkt ihr man kann per Passwort invasieren?^^
Ich suche immer noch nach einer Möglichkeit die "Beweis....." Dinger zu farmen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2016)

haha rizzard
da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht 
können es gern mal testen, glaube aber nicht das dies möglich ist.
sonst gäbe es sicherlich schon haufenweise hinweise dazu auf fextralife und co

ich farm mir da auch grade den hintern wund. habe jetzt 11 stück von den teilen durch die blöden silverknights erhalten.
dafür habe ich ca 8 stunden gebraucht.
parallel dazu renne ich jetzt mit 7,8 Millionen Seelen in meiner Tasche rum die ich alle für nur eine einzige Medaille opfern würde >-<

habe jetzt ma mein Soullevel auf knapp 110 angehoben in der Hoffnung näher an das gewohnte pvp raiting zukommen um vielleicht doch mal eine Invasion als Darkmoon starten zu können.
Kotzt grade wirklich an :/


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> haha rizzard
> da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht
> können es gern mal testen, glaube aber nicht das dies möglich ist.
> sonst gäbe es sicherlich schon haufenweise hinweise dazu auf fextralife und co
> ...



Ja geb dir das mal, 11 Stück in 8 Stunden. Da wirst doch bekloppt.
Ich gehe aber auch zu 90% davon aus, das Invasionen nicht über PW funktionieren werden. 
Du, blautemple und ich können uns ja mal wo treffen und das testen. Wir habe alle die PS4 Version.

Hast du dich im NG auf 110 angehoben, oder läufst mittlerweile im NG+ rum?
Ich muss eigentlich noch den Namenlosen König legen, und will noch eine Weile farmen um mir noch alle Pyros, Spells und Miracles zu kaufen, bevor ich das NG verlasse. Könnt also noch n bisschen dauern bis ich endlich ins NG+ komme.
Ich sitze immer noch bei Lvl85.

Ich schätze auch, mit ca Lvl120 hat man vermutlich die größten Chancen als Darkmoon gerufen zu werden.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2016)

Ne ich bin mit dem Char noch nicht ins NG+ gewechselt. Muss da auch noch einige Bosse mit legen.
Mit dem Char sammel ich eigentlich auch nur zeug für die Archievments. Das dauert noch 

Wenn wir das tun wollen sollten wir uns auf ein Soullevel einigen. Nicht das wir aus der Range fallen.
Gibt's eigentlich noch items um eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit aufzubauen invaded zu werden? In DS gabs dafür so ein Ring.
Ich denke die Dried Fingers könnten auch helfen oder?


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich denke die Dried Fingers könnten auch helfen oder?



Ja die eliminieren imo den Cooldown. Das heißt du kannst nach einer Invasion sofort wieder invasiert werden.

Was theoretisch eine Möglichkeit wäre.
Einer stellt sich in ein Gebiet in dem der Boss noch lebt und nutzt die Finger. Dann heißt es warten bis man invasiert wird und hoffen das der andere dabei gerufen wird.
Ist aber sicherlich auch wieder so ein Glücksspiel.
Jedenfalls müsste ich dann erst mal ordentlich hoch leveln.^^

Eine höhere Chance hat man aber eventuell wenn man im NG+ bis zum Wald spielt. Da im 120er Bereich und richtigem Eid (bl Wächter geht ja auch), das könnte vielleicht besser laufen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2016)

ach ja stimmt
man kann nur dort invaden wo der boss noch lebt.
das ist atürlich doof, da wir unterschiedlich weit sind.
ich könnte aber easy ins archdarke valley oder wie das heisst eben spielen. du sagtest ja das du dort den endboss noch nicht gelegt hast.

ich glaube aber kaum das im ng+ noch jemand mit dem eid der blauen umher zieht.
es wäre warscheinlich wesentlich klüger gewesen darkmoon im level 20 Bereich als sentinel zu farmen. :/


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja geb dir das mal, 11 Stück in 8 Stunden. Da wirst doch bekloppt.
> Ich gehe aber auch zu 90% davon aus, das Invasionen nicht über PW funktionieren werden.
> Du, blautemple und ich können uns ja mal wo treffen und das testen. Wir habe alle die PS4 Version.



Könnte man grundsätzlich machen, allerdings müsstet ihr mir dann rechtzeitig sagen mit welchem Level ihr das machen wollt. Aktuell bin ich Level 93 im ersten Durchlauf und es fehlt noch ein optionaler Boss


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

Bei mir genau so. Jetzt Lvl 94 und 1 Boss fehlt.
Aber es wird zu 99% so sein das Invasions nicht mit PW gehen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2016)

Würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch wundern wenn das geht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2016)

Dark Souls 3: Beyblade Angels Trolling - YouTube


----------



## Placebo (10. Mai 2016)

Ein PW hat keine Auswirkungen auf Invasionen (weder als Angreifer, noch Angegriffener), nur auf Zeichen. Habe ich selbst letztes Wochenende getestet.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Mai 2016)

es funktioniert nicht :/
habs gestern getestet
zudem scheint man laut diverser foren auch nur gerufen zu werden sofern im spiel des host bereits ein aldrichs typ invaded hat. total dumm >-<


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2016)

War abzusehen das das nicht funzen wird.
Aber ich hätte immer noch ca 26 Zungen und ca 5 Wirbelsäulen zu farmen.
Treffen können wir uns ja trotzdem mal wieder. 

Aber diese elendigen Proof of a Wichsibert Dreckskack..... argh......
Kann ich die auch im NG+ ein bisschen weiter farmen, oder beginnt da alles von Null?


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie werden manche Sachen im NG+ nicht resettet.
Ich musste nicht mal mehr zum Riesen (Pfeile) hoch und er war von Anfang an mein Freund....


----------



## Placebo (11. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> War abzusehen das das nicht funzen wird.
> Aber ich hätte immer noch ca 26 Zungen und ca 5 Wirbelsäulen zu farmen.



Und ich ersauf in den Dingern...  Wärst du am PC, würde ich dir gerne welche geben. Habe letztens einem freundlichen Host spaßeshalber mal 20 Zungen da gelassen. Rosaria hat auch schon über 70...


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Und ich ersauf in den Dingern...  Wärst du am PC, würde ich dir gerne welche geben. Habe letztens einem freundlichen Host spaßeshalber mal 20 Zungen da gelassen. Rosaria hat auch schon über 70...



PVP-mäßig habe ich fast nur Aldrich und Wallbauer gezockt.
Die Reds noch so gut wie garnicht.


Edit:
Ich bastel mir grad nen kleinen Bleed Build für´s NG+ fertig.
Bisher schaut´s so aus:

VIT=25
END=32
VIG=15
ATT=10
STR=25+5 (Ring)
DEX=30+5 (Ring)
INT=10
FTH=10
Luck=25+5

Dazu das Onki&Ubadachi+10 (Hollow) und jede Menge Bleed-Buff zum drüber schmieren.
Womit erziele ich mehr Effektivität, Str+Dex puschen für normalen Schadenszuwachs, oder Luck auf 30-40 gehen da dieser lt Beschreibung Bleedschaden verursacht?
Hat jemand schon ähnliches versucht?

Und wird mein Hollowzähler im NG+ resettet? Der ist nämlich nicht ganz unwichtig bei diesem Build.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber diese elendigen Proof of a Wichsibert Dreckskack..... argh......
> Kann ich die auch im NG+ ein bisschen weiter farmen, oder beginnt da alles von Null?



Am effekivsten war es glaube ich im NG++ durch den Gold Serpent Ring +2., im NG+ gibt es "nur" den +1. Wenn du dann noch diesen Mimic Helm + Crystal Sage Rapier + Rusted Coin hast liegt die Drop wahrscheinlichkeit glaube ich bei irgendwas mit 4% (Item Discovery war bei mir dann bei 400+).
War super ätzend die zu Farmen (Anor Londo / SIlver Knights).... Ich hab ewigkeiten gebraucht. 

Die Proofs bleiben erhalten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Mai 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden manche Sachen im NG+ nicht resettet.
> Ich musste nicht mal mehr zum Riesen (Pfeile) hoch und er war von Anfang an mein Freund....



der riese ballert nicht mehr auf dich weil du den kleinen weisen zweig behalten durftest als du ins ng+ gegangen bist.
wechselt man ins ng+ werden eigentlich nur alle key items gelöscht, den rest darf man behalten.



@Rizzard
sag einfach bescheid 
kann dir auch noch ein paar zungen droppen wenn du magst.
hab Rosaria schon fertig und mir mal welche gefarmt zum umskillen.
die kricht man ja wirklich recht schnell an der farons feste


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @Rizzard
> sag einfach bescheid
> kann dir auch noch ein paar zungen droppen wenn du magst.
> hab Rosaria schon fertig und mir mal welche gefarmt zum umskillen.
> die kricht man ja wirklich recht schnell an der farons feste



Wie schaut´s bei dir heut Abend aus?
Ich wäre ab 17 Uhr zuhause, könnt aber auch nochmal ab ca 19 Uhr.

Farmt man an der Farron Feste nicht eher die Grasklingen?
Da muss ich auch noch alle 30 farmen. Gott hört das elendige Gefarme denn nie auf.^^


----------



## Buchseite (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand auch das "Empty Server" Problem?
Teilweise keine Signs über Strecken,
dann wieder viele,
dann bei dutzenden Anmeldungen wieder nix.
White Circle ist auch nicht einsetzbar...., also kein Bann....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## blautemple (11. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> es funktioniert nicht :/
> habs gestern getestet
> zudem scheint man laut diverser foren auch nur gerufen zu werden sofern im spiel des host bereits ein aldrichs typ invaded hat. total dumm >-<



Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn es so einfach gewesen wäre


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s bei dir heut Abend aus?
> Ich wäre ab 17 Uhr zuhause, könnt aber auch nochmal ab ca 19 Uhr.
> 
> Farmt man an der Farron Feste nicht eher die Grasklingen?
> Da muss ich auch noch alle 30 farmen. Gott hört das elendige Gefarme denn nie auf.^^



ja die grasklingen kann man da auch farmen
aber entscheidend sind hier die 2 dark wrath. die haben eine recht ordentliche dropchance von bleichzungen. 
mit ca 350 item discovery bekommt man im jeden 3ten run (also 6 wrath) eigentlich immer eine Zunge.
ich hab hier die zungen parallel mit den grasklingen gefarmt.
wenn man faul ist kann man auch die beiden wrath kurz triggern so das die hoch zum watcher boss laufen.
auf den weg batteln sich die beiden dann mit den ganzen Viehzeug was dort sonst noch rumsteht und man kann dann am ende looten kommen 
das gebiet selber clearen geht aber wesentlich schneller.

zum glück hab ich jetzt alle covenants (ausser sunbros die aber kein problem darstellen) fertig


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2016)

Als ob diese lächerlichen Mobs dort den Wrahts etwas anhaben können.
Vor allem im NG+ pflügen die Wrahts dort bei mir durch die Gegner wie durch Butter und nehmen fast keinen Schaden


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2016)

Grad noch bisschen PVP betrieben um die letzten fehlenden Zungen zu holen.
Hat auch 1A geklappt.
Allerdings hab ich 3 mal verloren, und zwar gegen einen Doppelschwert Gotthard Kämpfer.
Meine Güte der Build ist echt schon fast OP.


----------



## Aegon (12. Mai 2016)

Dark Souls 3: New Meta - YouTube
Dark Souls 3: New New Meta - YouTube


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Mai 2016)

Hahaha ich kann nicht mehr, auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen


----------



## WoNkA253 (13. Mai 2016)

Was es nicht alles gibt in DS3 

Dark Souls III: Mimicry Men - YouTube

Müsste man eigentlich auch mal machen


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2016)

Da ich den Rosaria Eid gelevelt habe (vermutlich kommt es daher), tauchte Sirris am Schrein auf und meinte das wir nun Feinde sind. Danach verschwand sie.
Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo auf sie treffen?


----------



## L4D2K (13. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da ich den Rosaria Eid gelevelt habe (vermutlich kommt es daher), tauchte Sirris am Schrein auf und meinte das wir nun Feinde sind. Danach verschwand sie.
> Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo auf sie treffen?



Sirris of the Sunless Realms | Dark Souls 3 Wiki

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du sie erst im ng+ wieder antreffen.


----------



## Jemall (13. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte Sirris da auch direkt killen sollen...


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Ich hätte Sirris da auch direkt killen sollen...



Na toll.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Mai 2016)

ist aber nicht so wild
hab jetzt alle questlines durch und man benötigt sirri nicht für die wirklich harten archievemnts (sofern du 100% versuchst  )


btw...
steh wieder einmal kurz davor ins ng+ zu wechseln.
kommt es nur mir so vor oder wirkt für jemanden noch das gebiet rund um den endboss als unfertig?
immer wenn ich da lang laufe und in die ferne die zerstörrte welt sehe denke ich mir.... warum komme ich da nicht hin?!
hat frmsoftware hier vielleicht abgebrochen um das releasedate einzuhalten? oder handelt es sich hierbei um kommendes DLC Gebiet?

ich weis es nicht. finds aber komisch. normalerweise kann man jedes gebiet besuchen das man in der ferne sehen kann. und auch im kiln of the first flame kann man teils stellen sehen die danach ausschauen als gäbe es hier eine gewisse levelarchitektur zu erkennen. 

das ist jedenfalls mein eindruck


----------



## _maxe (14. Mai 2016)

whaha, der Irithyll Dungeon ist sowas von sche***.
Da erschrickt man sich ja zu Tode wenn dieses Vieh anfängt zu schreien.

Und diese komischen Gegner die einem das Leben klauen sind auch echt fies :<


----------



## Jemall (14. Mai 2016)

Achtung vorraus: Qual!


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ist aber nicht so wild
> hab jetzt alle questlines durch und man benötigt sirri nicht für die wirklich harten archievemnts (sofern du 100% versuchst  )



Wie du konntest alle Quests im NG nachholen, ohne ins NG+ zu gehen.
Das geht?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Mai 2016)

klar geht das
oder beziehst du dich auf die unterschiedlichen endings?
hab jetzt jedenfalls alle waffen und Rüstungen die es gibt (ausser einiger boss waffen die man nur durchs umwandeln bekommen kann)
ich muss jetzt noch alle ringe aus dem ng+ und ng++ holen, und eine geste nachholen die ich verpennt habe.
dann sollte der Platin nix mehr im weg stehen


----------



## Seabound (15. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr seid kurzem auch so extreme Nachladeruckler oder Lags? Dauern teils bis zu ner Sekunde wo das Bild einfriert. Die Woche nachts hat Steam für DS3 ein Update gezogen. Seitdem hab ich das. Bin schon paar mal deswegen verreckt. Ziemlich nervig z.B. in nem Bossfight.


----------



## L4D2K (15. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Habt ihr seid kurzem auch so extreme Nachladeruckler oder Lags? Dauern teils bis zu ner Sekunde wo das Bild einfriert. Die Woche nachts hat Steam für DS3 ein Update gezogen. Seitdem hab ich das. Bin schon paar mal deswegen verreckt. Ziemlich nervig z.B. in nem Bossfight.



ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> klar geht das
> oder beziehst du dich auf die unterschiedlichen endings?



Also ich kann nichts nachholen, da zB Patches nirgends mehr zu finden ist.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Mai 2016)

@ Rizzard
sorry glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden
mit nachholen meinte ich: "neuen character und step by step die einzelnen quests abackern"


----------



## Artschie321 (15. Mai 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich mehr Frame drops und manchmal hackt es auch kurz. 

Ich habe heute noch einmal versucht dem alten Lindwurm den Schwanz abzuschlagen und kann jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen das es nicht geht. Ich habe den ganzen Kampf lang nur auf seinen Schwanz geschlagen und da ist einfach garnix passiert.
Es gab auch kein besonderes Item oder sowas dafür das man ihm ohne den Fallangriff legt.


----------



## Placebo (15. Mai 2016)

Hatte die Nachladeruckler schon immer, obs mit dem letzten Patch schlimmer geworden ist, kann ich nicht sagen.  Gut möglich ist es aber.


----------



## Jemall (15. Mai 2016)

Gott sei dank (auch wenn es sich böse anhört) ist es bei euch auch seit dem letzten Patch!
Es stockt unregelmäßig einfach mal für eine Sekunde bei mir...
Das Schlimme daran ist, dass er in diesem Moment keine Tastendrücke zulässt. Das hat mich jetzt schon 2-3 Mal Kopf und Kraken gekostet!

Hier steht schon einiges: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: DARK SOULS III


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Mai 2016)

hab mal 2 listen für die alle ringe die man im NG+ und NG++ finden kann beigefügt
vielleicht braucht ja noch einer ne strichliste für das archievment

laut wiki muss man alle 107 ringe finden um die trophy zu erhalten.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2016)

Wisst ihr woran sich der Wert richtet, wenn man das Dark Sigil heilen will?
Anfangs hätte es mich ca 50k Seelen gekostet, am Ende waren es knapp 400k.
Ich nehme an es müsste der Hollow Wert sein, oder die Menge an Dark Sigils im Inventar?


----------



## Jemall (16. Mai 2016)

Hollow Wert + Level

Bin auf Level 120 und muss glaub 550.000 bezahlen wenn ich Hollow 99 bin 

PS: So nun NG+ vor dem letzten Boss (drückt mir die Daumen)

PPS: Oh, ein neues Update, das hoffentlich den Ruckler fixed 
           Es wurde wohl wieder auf 1.4 downgegrated... schätze dass sie diese Woche das neue Update bringen werden


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Mai 2016)

heile das dark sigil nicht einfach so
wenn dann benutz läuterungssteine um das level vorher zu reduzieren.
die läuterungssteine kann man unbegrenzt bei yuria für 4,5k das stück kaufen.
so sparrt man ein haufen seelen


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2016)

Was mach ich denn beim Yhorm falsch? Ich treffe ihn mit den Spezialangriff vom Windrufer, trotzdem zieht das kaum Leben vom Riesen ab.  Wo muss ich da denn hinhauen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Mai 2016)

keine Ahnung was du bei Yhorm machst
der stromcaller haut yhorm eigentlich mit 5-6 hits down.
zudem sind die schläge von yhorm auch eigentlich super easy auszuweichen.
ich hab den vor gut einer stunde im ng+ gelegt zusammen mit Siegward of catarina und 2 weiteren Phantomen.
der kampf dauerte keine 20 Sekunden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn beim Yhorm falsch? Ich treffe ihn mit den Spezialangriff vom Windrufer, trotzdem zieht das kaum Leben vom Riesen ab.  Wo muss ich da denn hinhauen?



Das klingt so, als ob du die falsche Attacke machst. Du musst das Schwert komplett aufladen und dann im Stance die starke Attacke (R2 bzw. RT) machen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2016)

Ok, danke. Werd ich später mal so probieren.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn mir Blödborne nicht so gefällt, wegen des Settings hauptsächlich, könnte mir Dark Souls 3 besser gefallen ?


----------



## Aegon (16. Mai 2016)

Welches SL sollte man für den Namenlosen König am besten sein? Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 85 und finde fast keine Phantome zum beschwören, und alleine schaff ich den wie's aussieht nicht 

edit: Kaum sag ich's, da liegt er


----------



## Jemall (16. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn beim Yhorm falsch? Ich treffe ihn mit den Spezialangriff vom Windrufer, trotzdem zieht das kaum Leben vom Riesen ab.  Wo muss ich da denn hinhauen?





Spoiler



Auf den Kopf zielen mit dieser bestimmten Waffe die dort liegt! (L2 + L1)


 Achja für den Boss brauchst kein Phantom 
Der ist dann sehr easy



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wenn mir Blödborne nicht so gefällt, wegen des Settings hauptsächlich, könnte mir Dark Souls 3 besser gefallen ?


 Definitiv!!! Ist deutlich mehr wie die Soulsreihe!


----------



## Placebo (17. Mai 2016)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wenn mir Blödborne nicht so gefällt, wegen des Settings hauptsächlich, könnte mir Dark Souls 3 besser gefallen ?


Ich finde, es hat schon einiges vom Bloodborne-Stil geerbt (was u.a. mit Sicherheit der Engine zu verdanken ist aber auch das Art-Design ist inspiriert). Das zweite Gebiet im Spiel hätte man wahrscheinlich 1:1 in BB einbauen können, nur die Schusswaffen fehlen. Abgesehen davon, so 100%ig zufrieden bin ich mit dem Spiel bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Persönlich würde ich es definitiv unter DS1 und dem DS2 DLC ansetzen, vielleicht sogar noch unter dem DS2 Hauptspiel (Online-Funktionen nicht mit einbezogen, die sind je nach Eid entweder genial oder Schrott).


----------



## Artschie321 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich verstehe auch einige Entscheidungen überhaupt nicht. Die Gegener mit den großen Sägen, die Hyperamor haben während sie einen Kombo ausführen, oder viel schlimmer noch die Hunde die sich teleportieren können?!
Wie sah das wohl im Brainstorming aus? Teamleader:"Leute wir brauchen ein Mittel unsere Hunde noch penetranter zu machen. Vorschläge?" Dev A: "ja wir lassen sie einfach immer in die nähe des Spielers teleportieren" -> ganzer Tisch klatscht beifall. 
Dann gibt es noch Gegner mit unbegrenzter Stamina usw... Stellenweise ist das Spiel einfach unfair. Ich denke aber das resultiert teils auch daraus, das die Souls Spiele nur noch an ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad gemessen werden.

Unterm Strich ist es aber immernoch ein ein sehr gutes Spiel, auf höhe des ersten. Unter dem 2. würde ich es persönlich nicht positionieren.
Wobei DS2 in meinen Augen eine Sache goldrichtig gemacht hat- den Powerstance... Das  fehlt mir in DS3 irgendwie


----------



## Lee (17. Mai 2016)

Was für teleportierende Hunde? Das einzig teleportierende, das ich entdecken konnte war ein bestimmter Boss.

Für mich war DS3 das beste Dark Souls und ungefähr auf einer Stufe mit Demon's Souls.  Vllt bin ich auch nur zu abgehärtet und artificial difficulty oder unfaire stellen sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls 2 wurde fast nirgendwo Schwierigkeit durch Masse erzeugt, sondern alle Gegner und Bosse waren gut und interessant designed. Im Gegensatz zu DS1, aber vorallem DS2 waren die Bossfights noch ne Spur abwechslungsreicher und interessanter. Nicht einfach nur ein starkes Teil, das viel Pew Pew macht. Hat mich da ein bisschen an Demon's Souls erinnert, wo jeder Bossfight eigentlich ein kleines Puzzle war.

Aber ich glaube DS3 kann man erst so richtig genießen, wenn man DS1 gespielt hat einfach wegen des ganzen Fanservices.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Mai 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch einige Entscheidungen überhaupt nicht. Die Gegener mit den großen Sägen, die Hyperamor haben während sie einen Kombo ausführen, oder viel schlimmer noch die Hunde die sich teleportieren können?!
> Wie sah das wohl im Brainstorming aus? Teamleader:"Leute wir brauchen ein Mittel unsere Hunde noch penetranter zu machen. Vorschläge?" Dev A: "ja wir lassen sie einfach immer in die nähe des Spielers teleportieren" -> ganzer Tisch klatscht beifall.
> Dann gibt es noch Gegner mit unbegrenzter Stamina usw... Stellenweise ist das Spiel einfach unfair. Ich denke aber das resultiert teils auch daraus, das die Souls Spiele nur noch an ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad gemessen werden.
> 
> ...



dir ist aber schon bewusst das darksouls 3 mit der leichteste souls titel von allen ist?
zudem ist poise momentan noch deaktiviert wodurch sich auch einige Gegner nicht immer direkt staggern lassen.
das kommt aber noch


----------



## Artschie321 (17. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Was für teleportierende Hunde? Das einzig teleportierende, das ich entdecken konnte war ein bestimmter Boss.
> 
> .


teleporting dogs? :: DARK SOULS III General Discussions
Die Sache wird auch schon an verschiedenen Stellen diskutiert. Wenn du es selbst noch nicht erlebt  hast achte mal drauf wenn du versuchst einfach an ihnen vorbei zu laufen oder so.



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon bewusst das darksouls 3 mit der leichteste souls titel von allen ist?
> zudem ist poise momentan noch deaktiviert wodurch sich auch einige Gegner nicht immer direkt staggern lassen.
> das kommt aber noch



Ja das ist mir bewusst... Der schwerste ist sowieso immer der erste den man spielt.
Trotzdem wurden bei einigen Gegnerklassen so fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen, welche die Herausforderung diese Gegner zu besiegen auf mich sehr künstlich wirken lassen.

Ich will das Spiel hier keinesfalls schlechtreden... Es ist trotz allem ist es fantastisch. Nicht umsonst habe ich seit Release schon wieder rund 100Std darin verbracht und hab kürzlich mit meinen 3. Playthough begonnen, obwohl ich tägl. arbeiten gehe...


----------



## Jemall (17. Mai 2016)

Für mich ist auch der neue der beste Teil!
Der Zweite war mein persöhnlich erster den ich gespielt habe (setze ich mit dem ersten Teil gleich). Danach habe ich den Erste angefangen und nach 35 Stunden dann aufgegeben, da er mir zu schwer war.
Jedoch werde ich Diesen auch bald wieder zocken, da die Welt einfach unverwechselbar ineinander verwachsen ist  und
das Bossdesign seeeehr gefällt 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich den Zweiten nicht mehr spielen kann, da er deutlich (!!!) langsamer scheint... vorallem das rollen 


PS: Welcher Eid macht den Multiplayer eigentlich genau schlechter als manch Andrer?


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2016)

Tänzerin des Nordwindtales. Is das irgendwie ein Bug? Hab fast meine ganze Glut verballert, weil keiner von den Phänomenen mit durch den Schleier geht. Bin immer alleine. Ich seh die kurze Zeit hinter dem Schleier rumhampeln und dann steht da, dass der Typ in seine Welt zurückgekehrt ist...


----------



## Jemall (17. Mai 2016)

Ja ist aber allgemein eher ein Bug, also nicht nur bei der Tänzerin!
Wobei es bei mir seit den letzten 2 Patches nicht mehr vorgekommen ist


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2016)

Ok, hatte das nie. Wobei ich bisher nur bei dem Riesen Unterstützung geholt hab. Bisher war alles ok. 

EDIT; Grad nochmal versucht. Keiner geht mit durch. Das nervt echt. Keine Glut mehr... 10 Stück verballert. Ich hör für heut auf!


----------



## Jemall (17. Mai 2016)

Also mehrfach hintereinander hatte ich es nie!
Sicher dass du nicht Inet Probleme hast? Da trat es dann bei mir öfters mal auf!


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich keine Internetprobleme. Ich versuchs morgen nochmal.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Eigentlich keine Internetprobleme. Ich versuchs morgen nochmal.



Vielleicht will das Spiel dir damit sagen du sollst es alleine probieren.
Die Tänzerin ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer. Man kann zur Not einige ihrer Attacken blocken (zumindest im NG).

Hab gestern das erste mal ins NG+ gewechselt. Allerdings nur 15-20min gespielt.
Danach fiel mir natürlich gleich ein was ich im NG noch alles machen wollte. War ja klar.^^
Naja Gunny lag zumindest so schnell, der konnte sich nicht mal verwandeln.

Ich hab gestern (als ich noch im NG war) spasseshalber mal nen Läuterungsstein einfach so benutzt. Jetzt meine ich das mein Zeichen oben links etwas anders aussieht. Das hat sich, so kommt es mir vor, sogar bis ins NG+ übertragen. 
Was hat es denn bewirkt das ich einen Läuterungsstein benutzt habe? Das mein Hollowwert verschwunden ist?


----------



## Artschie321 (19. Mai 2016)

Genau das Benutzen von Läuterungssteinen kehrt deine Aushöhlung um. Also setzt deinen Hollowwert erstmal zurück glaube ich.
Das Zeichen oben verändert sich mit deinem Hollowwert, genau wie dein Char. Also umso mehr Hollow du bist umso verfaulter sieht auch das Zeichen aus.

Witzig finde ich das es scheinbar auch eine Art Waffendurchwirkung gibt die mit Hollowing scaled... Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich das es scheinbar auch eine Art Waffendurchwirkung gibt die mit Hollowing scaled... Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?



Mein aktueller Build skaliert imo mit dem Hollowert, da ich meine Waffe mit dem Hollow Gem infused habe.
Das heißt ich muss auch im NG+ wieder schnell meinen Hollow-Wert hoch prügeln.
Wie das aber genau 100% alles zusammen hängt weis ich auch nicht, da der Hollow Gem glaub eher für den "Glückswert" ausgelegt ist.

Edit:
Das wurde hier mal gepostet:

_"Waffen, die ihr mit dem *hohlen Edelstein*  durchwirkt, profitieren von eurer Aushöhlung. Dadurch erhöht sich euer  Glücks-Wert, wenn euer Aushöhlungs-Level 15 oder höher ist."_

Ich muss mich also ein paar mal in den Tod stürzen.^^
Im ersten Durchlauf war das nicht nötig, da bin ich auch so oft genug gestorben.


----------



## Placebo (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe vorgestern mal einen Pyromanten angefangen und  muss sagen: endlich macht es so Spaß, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte!  

Ich liebe es, voraus zu denken und mich so zu positionieren, dass ich bei einem Bossgegner schon vor dem Angriff an einer Stelle stehe, an der er mich nur schwer Treffen kann. Einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte an Dark Souls 2 war, dass sich einige normale Gegner, wie die Salamander oder Ironclad, mit dem Spieler mitgedreht haben, wenn man zur Seite gelaufen ist. In Dark Souls 3 ist das ganze Kampfsystem auf dieses extreme Tracking ausgelegt, es sieht nur nicht mehr so dämlich wie in Teil 2 aus, und ehrlich gesagt: Ich kann es kein bisschen leiden! Auch nicht nach 2 Playthroughs. Da hat selbst Devil May Cry noch mehr Strategie. Aber als Magier muss ich mich wieder so strategisch positionieren und es kommt endlich wieder "Souls Feeling" auf. Die Erkenntnis nach mehreren Wochen Das-Spiel-enttäuscht-mich-aber-ich-habe-dafür-50€-ausgegeben zocken 

Abgesehen davon habe ich so früh wie möglich den Blauen Wächter Eid angelegt. Anzahl der Beschwörungen (bin inzwischein in Anor Londo): 0.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon habe ich so früh wie möglich den Blauen Wächter Eid angelegt. Anzahl der Beschwörungen (bin inzwischein in Anor Londo): 0.



Die Frage ist eben wieviele Gamer laufen überhaupt noch mim blauen Pfad Eid rum.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich jetzt im NG+ ein paar mal gerufen werde.


----------



## Artschie321 (19. Mai 2016)

mm das ist schon verwirrend. Bedeutet das jetzt das ich mit einer hohlen Waffe kein Damage Bonus bei hohen Hollowwert bekomme sondern einen Bonus auf Luck?

Ich habe mich in meinem dritten lauf auch mal an kleine "Challange" gewagt und Spiele Ceastus only. Das macht so irsinnig viel Spaß.
Beidhändig verbrauchen die so gut wie nichts an Stamina, und der Schaden ist auch garnicht so übel wie ich dachte. Der Crystal Sage lag mit Ceastus +3 mit Human Pine Rasin innerhalb 3 Spawnzyklen.^^
Also wirklich herausfordernd ist das bis jetzt noch nicht^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben wieviele Gamer laufen überhaupt noch mim blauen Pfad Eid rum.
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich jetzt im NG+ ein paar mal gerufen werde.



ich bin jetzt im ng+++ und laufe als blauer rum
einfach nur weil ich einfach nur das letzte ending freischalten will und dabei so gut es geht nicht von invadern gestörrt werden möchte.
meist hauen die invader ab wenn ein sentinel beschworen wird.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt im ng+++ und laufe als blauer rum
> einfach nur weil ich einfach nur das letzte ending freischalten will und dabei so gut es geht nicht von invadern gestörrt werden möchte.
> meist hauen die invader ab wenn ein sentinel beschworen wird.



Thanks, dann hätten wir schon mal Einen.^^
Durch den Wald und in AL werde ich im NG+ offline kurz durch rushen, den Boss legen, dann wieder online schalten und mir im Gebiet Zeit lassen. Ich denke dort wäre eine Gelegenheit meine Proofs nochmals etwas zu pushen.


----------



## Jemall (19. Mai 2016)

Also ich finde es schade dass keine neuen stärkeren Gegner beim NG+ bzw. (wie bei mir) NG++ dazukommen.
Aber ansonsten 60 Euro mit Season Pass und schon 120 Stunde freudig investiert + baldige DLCs.
Kann mich nicht beglaken


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2016)

Was mach ich im NG+ mit den Estus Scherben?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Mai 2016)

mit den estus shards machst du gar nix mehr sobald du deine 15 flaschen hast und mit dem Knochenmehl oder wie das heist ist ab + 10 auch schluss. das Knochenzeug kann man aber einmal bei der Krähe für ein gimmik item traden


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2016)

Es gibt wieder eine Krähe? oO


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder eine Krähe? oO



Jap. kauf dir einfach mal den Turmschlüssel bei der Schreinmaid für 20k Seelen


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2016)

Ok, danke. Werde ich kucken. Aber den Schlüssel hab ich schon lange.


----------



## Artschie321 (20. Mai 2016)

Jup, auf meinen ersten Playthough habe ich das auch vollkommen übersehen. Man findet am Feuerbandschrein auch eine Estus Scherbe wenn  man den Turmschlüssel hat. Ist leicht zu verpassen finde ich.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Werde ich kucken. Aber den Schlüssel hab ich schon lange.



Schlüssel wird benötigt
und dann...
versucht: springen

mehr Tipps gibs nicht


----------



## Jemall (21. Mai 2016)

Ich "versuche" im PVP als meine Scherben und Knochensplitter zu verschenken aber irgendwie ist wohl jeder misstrauisch seit den Softbans was das Item aufheben angeht


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Ich "versuche" im PVP als meine Scherben und Knochensplitter zu verschenken aber irgendwie ist wohl jeder misstrauisch seit den Softbans was das Item aufheben angeht



Manche Items sieht der andere aber auch nicht, haben Snugglez und ich getestet.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Mai 2016)

folgende items können nicht per dropverfahren mit anderen Spielern getauscht werden:

- key items (z.b. Schlüssel und Folianten oder Schriftrollen)
- upgrade Materialien (Shards, oder Gems)
- Covenant items (z.b. Bleichzungen oder Sonnenlichtmedalien)
- jegliche Zauber

Waffen, Rüstungen, Schilde, Verbrauchsgegenstände, Ringe, Seelen (pops und auch Bosssouls) können unbegrenzt getauscht werden.
Laut Wiki, sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man allerdings nur Waffen aufheben sofern man eine Waffe mit identlischen Upgradelevel besitzt.
D.h. wenn jemand ein +8 Claymore droppen möchte, kann man es nur aufheben wenn man selbst eine Waffe auf +8 besitzt.

Weiter sollte Vorsicht geboten werden sofern man versuchen möchte Ringe zu droppen um jemanden das Achievement  "Master of Rings" frei zu schalten.
Das Game erlaubt nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Ringen die auf dem Boden liegen und löscht ab einer gewissen Anzahl alle am Boden liegenden Ringen.
Ausserdem haben in diversen Foren leute berichtet das sie die Trophy nicht freigeschaltet bekommen haben wenn sie Ringe getraded haben.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2016)

Heißt das man kann ne Bossweapon+3 jemand droppen der nur Standardwaffen+3 hat?

Naja, im PVP reicht ja Longsword, Darksword oder Estoc.
Da kann jeder Ultra Great Hammer/Sword einpacken.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Mai 2016)

ich denke bei einer bosswaffe +3 muss man eine standart waffe +6 haben
bosswaffen gehen halt nur bis +5.
ist aber nur eine Vermutung, habs nie testen können


----------



## Placebo (21. Mai 2016)

D.h. ich habe min. 40 Zungen irgendwo in die Welt gesetzt und der Host konnte sie nicht einmal sehen?


----------



## _maxe (23. Mai 2016)

Habe Yorm besiegt, aber weiß nicht wo es weiter zum nächsten Gebiet geht.
Laut wiki soll danach ja Anor Londo kommen oder Lothric Castle.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo ich suchen muss?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Mai 2016)

ich denke mal du bist dann noch nicht in Irithyll durch und hast von dort aus den direkten weg in den dungeon von Irithyll gestartet.

Nach dem man in Irithyll Sulyvahn gelegt hat gelangt man über eine kleine Zwischenpassage nach Anor Londo.


----------



## _maxe (23. Mai 2016)

Der Sulyvahn liegt auch schon. Aber das es da weiter geht wusste ich nicht, dachte ich übersehe irgendwo was bei Yorm.
Dann schau ich mich da mal um, danke.


----------



## Artschie321 (23. Mai 2016)

Wenn du nach Yorm nicht automatisch nach Lothric Castle teleportiert wurdest, gehe ich mal davon aus das Yorm erst der 2 Lord war den du gelegt hast.
Dann werfe ich als Tipp mal Irithyll in den Raum. 

Edit: zu spät^^


----------



## _maxe (23. Mai 2016)

Kann man denn vor Yorm noch einen Lord töten? Da gibt es doch nur den Abyss Watcher.


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Kann man denn vor Yorm noch einen Lord töten? Da gibt es doch nur den Abyss Watcher.



Guck dich mal in Anor Londo um


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Kann man denn vor Yorm noch einen Lord töten? Da gibt es doch nur den Abyss Watcher.



zur Progressroute:


Spoiler



es gibt insgesamt 5 Lords of Cinder
nachdem man die Abyss Watcher gelegt hat steht es einem frei welchen Lord man als nächstes angehen möchte, wobei Ludleth ja bereits schon auf der eigenen Seite im Firelinkshrine Unterstützung gewährt.
so muss man sich entscheiden ob man zuerst Yhorm (erreichbar über den Irithyll Dungeon), Aldrich (Anor Londo) oder den jungen Prinzen Lothric (Lothrics Castle/Archieve) bezwingen möchte.
die von Fromsoftware gedachte Reihenfolge wäre eigentlich,... Abyss Watcher -> Aldrich -> Yhorm -> young Princess of Lothric. Man kann aber frei wählen.
hat man die 4 Lords ihrer Seelen beraubt kann man über den Firelinkshrine ein entferntes Leuchtfeuer entfachen um zum Endboss zu gelangen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2016)

Ich schau mir zurzeit nachwievor ENBs blind LP an.


Spoiler



Er hat offline, ohne irgendwelche Infos bei seinem LP den dunklen Feuerbandschrein samt Feuerhüteraugen und den Erzdrachengipfel gefunden.


Alle Achtung, erster Durchlauf ohne jegliche Hilfe und er hat alle Gebiete auf Anhieb entdeckt.
Klar, die Sidequests hat er total versemmelt (wie wir alle im Prinzip) aber ansonsten gute Leistung.


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich schau mir zurzeit nachwievor ENBs blind LP an.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nicht schlecht. Wenn ich komplett offline und ohne Hilfe gespielt hätte, hätte ich wohl die Hälfte vom Spiel verpasst glaube ich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2016)

Ich krieg das Kotzen.
Hab jetzt im NG+ die Kathedrale gemacht, schnellst möglich zum Lift nach ganz oben, dann über die Brücke rüber das Tor aufmachen, neu geladen, und Patches steht nicht da.
Das die bei From so penibel sind darf doch echt nicht war sein.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Mai 2016)

@ Rizzard
patches erscheint dort nur wenn du:


Spoiler



1. nicht die kammer von Rosaria aufsuchst und dort das bonefire entzündest
2. NICHT über die Dächer kommst / dich über die Dachbalken auf die andere seite fallen lässt.

du musst leider unten durch die wasserebene bis hinter den 2ten riesen. dort hoch, den boss stehen lassen, den Fahrstuhl hoch und die tür öffnen.
dann, aber auch nur dann, steht dort "Siegward" der dich auf einen Schatz aufmerksam macht. gehst du dann über die hochgezogene "Brücke" nimmt Siegward den Helm ab und man sieht Patches in Siegwards Rüstung.

Ich bin der Meinung das die Kathedrale komplett falsch designed wurde.
denn die Laufwege die Fromsoftware den Spieler hier vorgibt sind absolut nicht schlüssig.
Generell erscheint mir die Kathedrale, als wäre sie nicht fertig desigend worden. Es gibt hier Bereiche die keinen Sinn ergeben (z.b. das riesige Tor unten beim ersten Giant. Warum führt das ins nichts?)
Weiter Frage ich mich was die sich hier mit der Questreihe um Patches gedacht haben.
Man MUSS am Riesen vorbei um Patches zu triggern. D.h. man ist dann ja schon am Riesen vorbei und Patches stellt einem danach erst die Falle und will einen dann dem Riesen zum Frass vorwerfen?... ergibt keinen Sinn!
Auch die Shortcuts sind sinnfrei und verlängern das Level unnötig. Man hätte die Wasserebene meiner Meinung nach nicht durchs runterspringen zugänglich machen dürfen.(und dazu wird der Spieler ja sogar noch genötigt)

Man sollte Patches aber mindestens 2 mal im Spiel auftreffen um an die Gesten Trophy zu kommen. Über ihn erhält man 2 Gesten.





aber zurück zu patches.
wenn du ihn nicht in der Kathedrale auftriffst, scheint denoch die Möglichkeit zu bestehen das er dich im Glockenturm am Firelinkshrine einsperrt. Es kann gut sein das Man auch bereits einige Schritte in der Quest um Siegward gemacht haben muss. 100%tig kann ich das aber noch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2016)

Na klasse. Ja ich kam von oben, und nicht hinter dem Rießen.
Mal schauen ob ich ihm am Turm noch antreffe.


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Patches gegen Spielende im Turm getriggert, aber ob man dafür besondere Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jemall (24. Mai 2016)

Wie kann man ins Erzdrachengebiet ohne nachschlagen hinkommen?
Da muss man ja wirklich ALLES ausprobieren 

Die Augen der Feuerhüterhin und allgemein das zusatz Gebiet habe ich auch alleine gefunden aber das ist ja auch "schaffbar"


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Wie kann man ins Erzdrachengebiet ohne nachschlagen hinkommen?
> Da muss man ja wirklich ALLES ausprobieren



Nun ihm war klar das es mit der "Pfad des Drachen" Geste irgend etwas aufsich haben muss.
Ist ja auch die einzige Geste welche man wie ein Item aufhebt.
Wenn man sich dann noch erinnert das in .... eine Drachenstatue saß die genau so aussah, kann man schon drauf kommen.
Ich meine er hat auch ~80% aller hidden walls gefunden. Ist schon von Vorteil wenn man als alter Souls-Veteran exzessiv überall gegen die Wände kloppt.^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Mai 2016)

hey Rizzard
bekommst du diese Ableitung auch für die Person hin die rausgefunden hat wie man die Painted World of Aramis aus DarkSouls 1 betreten kann? *grinst*


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> hey Rizzard
> bekommst du diese Ableitung auch für die Person hin die rausgefunden hat wie man die Painted World of Aramis aus DarkSouls 1 betreten kann? *grinst*



Theoretisch ist auch das möglich. ^^
Problem ist nur, man muss vorher ins Undead Asylum zurück gefunden haben. Alles weitere wäre ja kinderleicht mit der Puppe im Gepäck.
Was ich DS1 ankreiden würde, das es damals unheimlich lange gedauert hat, bis man die Krähe triggerd.
Das hat damals gefühlt 30 Sekunden gedauert (selbiges in den Katakomben). Bei DS3 kommt die Sequenz schon nach 5-10 Sekunden.

PS: ENB hat sogar lore-technisch auch gleich was vom Stapel gelassen, da bin ich damals garnicht drauf gekommen.


Spoiler



Der namenlose König ist Gwyhn´s Erstgeborener.
Das dürfte ziemlich schlüssig sein. Das war´s dann wohl für Solaire, Andre und Co.^^


----------



## L4D2K (25. Mai 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde dieses Lore video dazu sehr gut
Dark Souls 3 Lore - Nameless King - YouTube


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Mai 2016)

@L4D2K
das lore vid kannte ich noch gar nicht
super ding!


----------



## _maxe (25. Mai 2016)

Aha, ich habe nun endlich ( nach gefühlt 3 Stunden ) herausgefunden das man den Turm noch eins weiter hochdrehen kann. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich vor Yorm noch einen Lord hätte besiegen können.


----------



## Jemall (25. Mai 2016)

WTF noch weiter hochdrehen?? 

Du meinst ja schon da wo man



Spoiler



über die unsichtbare Brücke den Eid bekommt?


----------



## _maxe (29. Mai 2016)

Ja mein ich


----------



## Jemall (29. Mai 2016)

Dann wird das mein nächstes Ziel im NG++ sein!


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Dann wird das mein nächstes Ziel im NG++ sein!



Was wird dein nächstes Ziel im NG++ sein?
Der Turm kann nur hoch zu Aldrich gedreht werden. Mehr ist da nicht.


Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft im NG+ ein bisschen Eid zu leveln.
Ich hab mich am WE  mal in den Wald und in AL als Finsterklinge hingestellt und gewartet. 
NICHTS.
Ich wurde im NG+ bisher nicht einmal gerufen.


----------



## Jemall (30. Mai 2016)

Oh Man...
Ihr drückt euch ja doof aus :/
Ich dachte NOCHMAL eins zusätzlich hochdrehen...
Dann hat es sich ja erledigt 



Also das mit den Eiden finde ich auch seltsam!
Ich wurde höchstens 1 Mal als Blauer Wächter gerufen und ansonsten ging noch GAR NIX


----------



## L4D2K (30. Mai 2016)

Wegen den Eiden

Auto-Summon Covenants Fix :: DARK SOULS III General Discussions

Hab es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht funktioniert es.


----------



## _maxe (31. Mai 2016)

Kann sein das ich das jetzt falsch in Erinnerung habe, aber


Spoiler



Der Trum geht ja 1x hoch wo man dann über den unsichtbaren Pfad den einen Shortcut freischaltet.
Und dann kann man ja nochmal dran drehen, dann dreht er sich und es geht richtung Aldrich.


----------



## Booman90 (31. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich das jetzt falsch in Erinnerung habe, aber
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nich ganz. Du gehst zum ersten mal in den Turm/Wendeltreppe. Gehst hoch, drehst das Teil und man ist instant am bonfire und kann zu Aldrich, dann kann man aber die Wendeltreppe wieder runterlaufen und kommt zum Eid.^^


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Juni 2016)

Nabend, spielt hier irgendwie jemand miteinander? Suche ne Gruppe zum zusammenspielen.
Ist eigentlich bekannt in welchem NG die meisten gerade sind oder geht das PVP System nach dem Soullevel unabhängig vom NG?
Bin gerade mit meinem 2. Char im NG unterwegs und einen im NG+.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. Juni 2016)

das pvp matchmaking system richtet sich nach dem soullevel und nach der am höchsten aufgewerteten waffe die man hat.
weiter spielt die Art des Summoning eine Rolle.

hier gibt's den genauen Summon Range Calculator ----> Summon Range Calculator | Dark Souls 3 Wiki


----------



## Jemall (1. Juni 2016)

Toll Level 125-175 :/


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte die Woche mal Farrons Wachhunde Items farmen. Allerdings mit der PVP Variante.
NG+, Lvl 124, Anri´s Bonfire, Eidsymbol angelegt und 30 Minuten gewartet.
Nichts.

Sollte doch so eigentlich recht gut funktionieren?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Juni 2016)

ihr müsst immer bedenken welches level für welche region sich am besten für den multiplayer eignet.
farrons feste ist noch eher eines der startgebiete. ich schätze das die wenigstens "opfer" lvl 60 erreicht haben.
im NG+ werden dort die meisten um lvl 140 rum haben (geschätzt).

aber Farrons kann man gut an einem längeren Nachmittag fertig farmen.
Ich hab dazu mit ca 380 item discovery immer und immer wieder die 3 vicher direkt am bonefire an der kleinen brücke gefarmt.
jeder 4te bis 5te run, welcher vielleicht ca.1 minute dauert, gab 1 item.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2016)

Wurde heut das erste mal im NG+ als Finsterklinge gerufen.
Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Item bekommen.
Wenn das in dem Tempo weiter geht, hab ich die Dinger in den nächsten 100-200h komplett.
Per PVP ist es nämlich unterhaltsamer


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2016)

So ich bin jetzt auch "endlich" mit Level 103 ins NG+ gestartet. Mal gucken wie ich mich so schlagen. Der weg bis in die Untotensiedlung war ja logischerweise schon mal sehr einfach 
Jetzt bin ich aber schon etwas versucht direkt die Tänzerin zu triggern ^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Juni 2016)

kannst den dancer ruhig direkt machen, hab ich auch so gemacht 
das NG+ in DarkSouls 3 ist im vergleich zu den anderen Teilen leider eine Enttäuschung. Es ändert sich leider gar nichts in der Spielwelt. In DarkSouls 2 war das ganze schon etwas spannender weil dort einige Phantome gesetzt wurden (in der Welt wie auch bei Bossen). In DS3 machen die Gegner leider nur mehr Schaden und halten mehr aus, was durch das eigene Soullevel aber überhaupt nicht ins gewicht fällt. Ich persönlich hab dann später selbst im Ng+++ keinerlei Probleme gehabt um irgendwie vorwärts zu kommen.
Im NG+ gibt es auch keine neuen Waffen(hier gibt es indirekt eine einzige nicht nennenswerte Ausnahme) oder Zauber. Lediglich upgrades von einigen Ringen sind relativ nützlich.


----------



## Jemall (4. Juni 2016)

Levelt ihr eigentlich noch weiter oder bleibt ihr eher so auf einem Level? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass ich immer Seltener Mitspieler finde


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. Juni 2016)

ich hatte eigentlich nie Probleme Mitspieler (coop) zu finden.
Schwierigkeiten gabs wirlich nur bei gewissen Covenant Invasions durch die man automatisch in andere Welten beschworen werden sollte (Darkmoon u. Farrons)
Ab einem gewissen Soullevel spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle mehr ob man jetzt weiter hoch levelt oder nicht. Durch diverse Softcaps skallieren die attribute einfach nicht mehr so gut weiter, so wie in allen anderen Soulsspielen auch. Es macht oftmals keinen Sinn mehr als 40 Punkte in ein Attribut zu stecken, es sei denn man brauch diese als Anforderung für eine spezielle Waffe oder Zauber.
Mein höchster Char ist daher auch nur ca. 160.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Levelt ihr eigentlich noch weiter oder bleibt ihr eher so auf einem Level? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass ich immer Seltener Mitspieler finde



Ich bleibe bei Lvl 124. Ich denke nicht das ich vorerst weiter level.


----------



## crae (6. Juni 2016)

Servus Leute. 

Bin relativ neu in Dark Souls (ca. 40 Stunden, erstes DS) und jetzt bei Arno Londo angekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich einen Luck/Hollow/Bleed-Build nach"bauen", den ich in einigen Videos gesehen habe, da einige Waffen sehr gut mit Hollowing skalieren. Allerdings hab ich dann gelesen, dass ich Dark Sigil benötige und ich hab die Storyline damals nicht gemacht. Zum einen wusste ich damals nicht davon, zum anderen ist Yoel bei mir nach dem ersten Satz einfach gestorben. Einfach so, random, Satz weitergeklickt, der Dialog war beendet und der Typ tot. 

Ebenfalls habe ich dann noch versucht durch die Anri-Storyline an welche zu kommen, allerdings bekommt man dann das Schwert nicht, "heiratet" Anri nicht und bekommt auch keine Sigils. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob die handelbar sind. Hab noch nie gehandelt, aber gehört, dass das im MP möglich ist. Ich hab leider auch keine Freunde, die DS spielen und die ich fragen könnte. Naja wäre schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn das nicht geht, denn bis ich NG dann durch habe und NG+ soweit bin um dann den Build fertig zu haben würde es schon noch ne ganze Weile dauern.

mfg,
alex


----------



## Booman90 (7. Juni 2016)

@crae Nein, du kannst die nicht handeln, da die Dark Sigils Key Items sind und somit nicht handelbar sind. Was du eventuell machen könntest ist: Deine Stats bei Rosaria in der Kapelle für dein aktuellen Run neu verteilen und in NG+ wieder dein eigentlichen Build verfolgen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> @crae Nein, du kannst die nicht handeln, da die Dark Sigils Key Items sind und somit nicht handelbar sind. Was du eventuell machen könntest ist: Deine Stats bei Rosaria in der Kapelle für dein aktuellen Run neu verteilen und in NG+ wieder dein eigentlichen Build verfolgen.



Ja, er könnte seinen Build formen, und im NG+ dann den Hollowert steigern.
Muss man im NG+ ja sowieso wieder.
Man muss eigentlich eh ins NG+, denn (ca) 40Str, 40Dex und 40 Luck bekommst im NG fast nicht hin.
Ich weis wovon ich spreche, ich habe selber einen hollow/luck Build.


Ich stand gestern in AL und wurde als Fklinge gerufen. Das tolle war, das jedes mal wenn ich einen Invader gekillt habe, schon ein neuer da war. Ich hab in ~10min ca 4 Beweise gefarmt.
Wenn es so immer laufen würde, hätte ich die 30 bald zusammen (und es würde Spass machen).


----------



## Placebo (7. Juni 2016)

> Man muss eigentlich eh ins NG+, denn (ca) 40Str, 40Dex und 40 Luck bekommst im NG fast nicht hin


Mit 10 Vigor, dem Roten Tränensteinring, der Morion-Klinge und 50HP als glass cannon durch Lothric klingt doch gar nicht so übel


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mit 10 Vigor, dem Roten Tränensteinring, der Morion-Klinge und 50HP als glass cannon durch Lothric klingt doch gar nicht so übel



Sicherst das mit Tears of Denial ab?


----------



## Placebo (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe tatsächlich einen Charakter mit 9-11 Vigor, ist allerdings ein Pyromant und kein Luck build, dafür würden wahrscheinlich die Stats nicht reichen. Der nutzt auch Tears of Denial und ist immer unter 20% HP. Manche bosse sind verdammt einfach, andere fast unmöglich ohne Hilfe. PvP ist besonders lustig, weil du rein auf Schleichen und Chamäleon setzen musst. Und wenn du mal einen richtig schlechten Tag hattest, versteckst du dich direkt vor einem Shortcut oder unentfachtem Leuchtfeuer. Danach gehts dir besser. Garantiert.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2016)

Gestern Abend hab ich endlich Darkmoonblade bekommen. 
Die letzten 15 Beweise hab ich nur noch per PVP geholt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Juni 2016)

dann gratulier ich mal  @ Rizzard 

dann steht der Platin ja nichts mehr im Wege hehe


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2016)

Mir fehlt noch ein Ende, eine Geste und alle Ringe.


----------



## Jemall (12. Juni 2016)

Eure Statuswerte und Inventar würde ich gerne Mal sehen 
Hier meine in NG++:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mich gestern von meinem überragenden Bleed/Luck Build verabschiedet, und habe mich umgeskillt.

Hier bitte sehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphira33 (12. Juni 2016)

@Rizzard Mit den Söldnerdoppelschwertern und deinem Zauber würdest du sogar noch mehr schaden raushauen können.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> @Rizzard Mit den Söldnerdoppelschwertern und deinem Zauber würdest du sogar noch mehr schaden raushauen können.



Habe ich ja auch equipped für PVP.


----------



## L4D2K (12. Juni 2016)

Hab nen luck-bleed Build.
Will aber demnächst entweder in einen Dex/Faith oder Dex/Int Build umskillen.


----------



## LexLex1990 (13. Juni 2016)

Welche Waffe empfiehlt ihr den einen Dark Souls Neuling?
Momentan spiele ich mit einem Dark Sword +4 und einem Heavy Gem drinnen.
Meine Stats (sind nur ca. bin gerade nicht am PC)
Str bisschen über 30
Vit knapp über 20
Dex knapp über 15

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2016)

Das Claymore ist auch ziemlich Anfängertauglich denke ich.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juni 2016)

DarkSword und Claymore sind eigentlich die typischen Anfängerwaffen mit denen man auch im späteren Spielverlauf eigentlich gut klar kommen kann, wobei ich hier den Claymore aufgrund der etwas größeren Reichweite vorziehen würde.
Aber generell kann man im PVE eigentlich so gut wie jede Waffe spielen. Es kommt immer drauf an wie man seinen Charakter ausbauen möchte.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juni 2016)

Langschwert auf +10 in Zusammenhang mit Qualitybuild. Einfacher geht´s fast nicht.
Wobei da das Dark Sword wohl ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen dürfte.


Ich hab gestern noch etwas optimiert. Bin jetzt bei 51 statt 45 Wille.
Vielleicht kann ich noch ein paar Einstriche machen um auf 60 zu kommen. Oder ich level doch noch  weiter (was ich eigentlich nicht machen wollte).


----------



## Jemall (13. Juni 2016)

Ich kann nur Speere empfehlen!
Die lange Reichweite, schnelle Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und das gleichzeitige Blocken+Angreifen machen sie zu einem echten Geheimtipp 
Ich habe einige Schwerter ausprobiert aber komme nicht von meinem Drachentöter Speer +5 weg.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte es gestern mit 2 Drachentöterspeer Kämpfern zu tun.
Keine Chance, ich konnte nicht mal richtig weg rollen zum heilen, da deren Reichweite richtig derb war.


----------



## Jemall (13. Juni 2016)

Jap
und der spezialangriff zieht seeehr viel ab.
nutz ich auch sehr gern gegen Bosse


----------



## crae (16. Juni 2016)

Servus Leute,

bin jetzt Level 100 und ein paar zerquetschte und beim "Nameless King". Hätte jemand Lust den mit mir zu killen und/oder generell zsm zu spielen, NG+ läutet ja schon an der Tür 

@Jemall: Oh man da sagst du was. Ich spiele aktuell mit einem Hollow/Bleed Build und Warden Twinblades(ist noch ausbaufähig^^), also genau dem Gegenteil was Reichweite betrifft und kriege öfters mal von Speer-Kämpfer ordentlich aufs Maul. Aber recht viel mehr als einen Fehler dürfen sich die auch nicht erlauben


----------



## Jemall (17. Juni 2016)

Es gibt ein recht langes Katana oder dünnes Schwert, was mir im PVP oft den Arsch aufreißt.
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## L4D2K (17. Juni 2016)

Das Katana müsste das Washing Pole sein
Washing Pole | Dark Souls 3 Wiki
Das dünne Schwert ist bestimmt das Estoc 
Estoc | Dark Souls 3 Wiki
Dark Souls 3: Estoc Bestoc PVP Meta - YouTube


----------



## Placebo (17. Juni 2016)

crae schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> bin jetzt Level 100 und ein paar zerquetschte und beim "Nameless King". Hätte jemand Lust den mit mir zu killen und/oder generell zsm zu spielen, NG+ läutet ja schon an der Tür



Wenn du einigermaßen gut ablenken kannst, würde ich gerne helfen (klick Steam). Ich habe ihn gerade mit meiner Glass Cannon im Team gekillt. Sie macht 800-1200 Schaden pro Treffer beim König, stirbt aber auch mit zwei Hits. Den Build wollte ich sowieso vorstellen, macht unglaublich Spaß, sowohl bei Invasionen, als auch im Co-op. Und ich kann alles Tragen, da Rüstung absolut keine Rolle spielt  Ich würde aber empfehlen, erst normal zu Spielen und dann die Stats bei Rosaria neu zu verteilen. Alle wichtigen Items bekommt man nämlich erst sehr spät im Spiel.

Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen einem Chaos-Feuerball, so wie ein normaler Pyromant ihn wirft, und dem "kleinen" Boost bei <20% HP + Fire Clutch Ring. Die Gegner hier sind beim Schaden fast Worst Case:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Juni 2016)

crae schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> bin jetzt Level 100 und ein paar zerquetschte und beim "Nameless King". Hätte jemand Lust den mit mir zu killen und/oder generell zsm zu spielen, NG+ läutet ja schon an der Tür
> 
> @Jemall: Oh man da sagst du was. Ich spiele aktuell mit einem Hollow/Bleed Build und Warden Twinblades(ist noch ausbaufähig^^), also genau dem Gegenteil was Reichweite betrifft und kriege öfters mal von Speer-Kämpfer ordentlich aufs Maul. Aber recht viel mehr als einen Fehler dürfen sich die auch nicht erlauben



Ich hab sonst auch noch ein PVE Magier den ich noch am ausbauen bin, bin aber schon im NG+ also wenn du ab da weiterspielen möchtest ich wäre dabei  (Steam Community :: Ysmenir)  Kann aber nur Wochenends Spielen da ich zur zeit im Militär bin.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2016)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich hab sonst auch noch ein PVE Magier den ich noch am ausbauen bin, bin aber schon im NG+ also wenn du ab da weiterspielen möchtest ich wäre dabei..



Ist egal ob du NG oder NG+ bist, mit Passwort findet ihr euch im Handumdrehen.


----------



## saphira33 (25. Juni 2016)

Das ist mir klar, wollte damit aber Sagen, dass ich erst am Anfang wieder bin mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Jemall (4. Juli 2016)

Offtopic:

Habe mir eine PS4 zugelegt mit (natürlich) Bloodborn.
Gefällt mir auch fast sogut wie Dark Souls, bis auf die eintönige dunkle Welt (jaja, passt zur Story )

Wie findet ihr Bloodborn?


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Bloodborn?



Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. War mal bisschen was anderes als Dark Souls.
Bloodborne macht auf seine eigene Art sehr viel Spass, aber es ist halt nicht so umfangreich wie ein Dark Souls.
Die Builds sind recht überschaubar da die Vielfalt recht bescheiden ausfällt, und der PVP Part ist für die Tonne.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es ein starkes Spiel. Gerade das komplett andere Setting bringt frischen Wind rein.


----------



## Jemall (6. Juli 2016)

Gibt es einen PVP Part? Ich habe bisher nur mit einem Mitspieler einen Boss erlegt!


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2016)

Klar, man kann invasieren. Am besten in den Alptraum Leveln.


----------



## LaVolpe (7. Juli 2016)

Hinter Sulyvahn ist der pvp hotspot schlechthin.
Ansonsten einfach mit nem roten augapfel nutzen.

Wenn wer bock auf pvp oder pve hat [helfe gerne ueberall] kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## saphira33 (8. Juli 2016)

Wenn du bock hast auf bisschen PVE kannst mich adden. Steam Community :: Ysmenir Bin zurzeit hinter Sulyvahn im NG+


----------



## Jemall (8. Juli 2016)

Sry war Offtopic, denn es ging um Bloodborn


----------



## saphira33 (8. Juli 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Sry war Offtopic, denn es ging um Bloodborn



Meines Wissens nach ist Sulyvahn aber DkS 3 

Pontiff Sulyvahn | Dark Souls 3 Wiki

Und er bezog sich ja darauf. 


LaVolpe schrieb:


> Hinter Sulyvahn ist der pvp hotspot schlechthin.
> Ansonsten einfach mit nem roten augapfel nutzen.
> 
> Wenn wer bock auf pvp oder pve hat [helfe gerne ueberall] kann sich ja mal melden


Glaube er hat schon nicht mitbekommen das es um Bloodborn ging


----------



## LaVolpe (9. Juli 2016)

Achso ja hab gedacht ds3 ^^


----------



## saphira33 (9. Juli 2016)

Eben, dann add mich mal ich will auch Dsk3 zocken


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2016)

Sagt mal, der komische Dieb, der im Feuerbrandschrein hockt und ab und zu mal abhaut um neue Gegenstände zu klauen um sie mir dann zu verkaufen, kommt der nochmal?

Der Typ ist vor geraumer Zeit nach Irithyll aufgebrochen und kommt nicht zurück. Ich bin kurz davor, das Spiel durchzuhaben. Wo ist der Typ?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2016)

Lauf mal nach Irithyll, dort wo diese komischen Viecher in der Kanalisation hocken, und schau dich da um.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2016)

Ok, da gabs ne Asche. War er das mal?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2016)

Jup.

Wenn du Siegwards Quest machst, kann er Irithyll überleben.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2016)

Er is schon Asche. Ich wusste garnicht, dass es Nebenquests gibt...


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass es Nebenquests gibt...



Na wie in jedem Dark Souls. 

Nun du kannst ein paar Dinge machen.
Neben Siegward gibt es zB auch noch Anri und Sirris. Ihrer Geschichte kann man auch folgen.
Allerdings ist das ohne Wissen sehr schwierig raus zu finden.

Ich hab das damals so gemacht das ich den ersten Durchlauf (NG) komplett blind gespielt habe, und im NG+ dann im Wiki nachgelesen habe wie man deren "Quests" vollendet.

Ist aber im Grunde nichts besonderes.
Siegward muss man typischerweise immer wieder helfen und bei Sirris gibt´s ein paar Kämpfe bei denen man ihr zur Seite stehen kann.
Bei Anri gibts unterschiedliche Geschehnisse.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2016)

Ok, danke. 

Ich hab jetzt alle Throne besetzt und stehe vor dem letzten Bossfight. Bevor ich das mache und vor NG, soll ich jetzt noch die NPCs und so killen?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt alle Throne besetzt und stehe vor dem letzten Bossfight. Bevor ich das mache und vor NG, soll ich jetzt noch die NPCs und so killen?



Ja ist generell kein Fehler.
Falls du aber bei der Händlerin noch was kaufen willst, solltest du sie als letztes töten. Sie spawnt zwar wieder, erhöht danach aber die Preise.

Du kannst auch den letzten Boss killen, und danach noch aus dem Bossraum wieder raus laufen.
Ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## LaVolpe (12. Juli 2016)

Selbst wenn die Credits laufe kann er am Ende "nein" anklicken und ng+ manuell starten.
Die Haendler brauchste aber ueberhaupt net umboxen, droppt eh nichts.
Nur die im dunklen Schrein dropt den Faith+5 Ring welchen man bei der aber eh kaufen kann.
Ansonsten sowas wie den Riesen der mit dem Bogen geschossen hat [und mittlerweile tot sein duerfte bei dir] und Yorshka nicht vergessen, die sind ja etwas weiter weg und vergisst man gerne


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2016)

Den Riesen aufem Turm, keine Ahnung, ob der noch lebt. Was bringt es, den Schmied im Schrein umzukloppen?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2016)

Nüschts.


----------



## Jemall (12. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube bei mir hat der ein Ring gedroppt der deine Reichweite im Fernkampf erhöht


----------



## LaVolpe (12. Juli 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei mir hat der ein Ring gedroppt der deine Reichweite im Fernkampf erhöht



Der Riese droppt den Falkenring von Gough aus Teil 1, jap.
Aber wenn man erst gegen Ende des Games dorthin geht müsste der schon tot sein und der Loot neben ihm liegen


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2016)

Wieso ist der eigentlich tot? Hab nicht mitbekommen, dass der abnippelt...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wieso ist der eigentlich tot? Hab nicht mitbekommen, dass der abnippelt...



vermutlich weil er nicht für den möglichen 4ten Teil der DarkSouls Serie nicht eingeplant ist. Böse Gerüchte berichten ja das Miyazaki vor seiner Rente ein DarkSouls 4 für möglich hält


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> vermutlich weil er nicht für den möglichen 4ten Teil der DarkSouls Serie nicht eingeplant ist. Böse Gerüchte berichten ja das Miyazaki vor seiner Rente ein DarkSouls 4 für möglich hält



Er könnte es sich irgendwann mal vorstellen, aber es gibt keinerlei Pläne hierfür.
Gebt mir ein Dark Souls 1 Remaster.^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juli 2016)

An ein DS1 Remake hab ich auch schon so oft gedacht. Oder besser noch eine Souls Remasterd Collection (Demonsouls, Bloodborne und alle DarkSouls Teile) *sabber*


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> An ein DS1 Remake hab ich auch schon so oft gedacht. Oder besser noch eine Souls Remasterd Collection (Demonsouls, Bloodborne und alle DarkSouls Teile) *sabber*



Sinn machen würde es imo nur bei DeS und DkS1. 
DS2 SotFS, BB und DS3 sind für mich quasi state of the art. Bei DS2 würde mich aber nachwievor das Schienenbahn-Moveset nerven.^^


----------



## Jemall (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn die PS4 abwärtskompatibel wäre, hätte ich Demon Souls sofort geholt...


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2016)

Wenn's das aufem PC gäbe, hätte ich Demon Souls sofort geholt...


----------



## Aegon (14. Juli 2016)

Was wäre da denn die "richtige" Version? Allein auf Amazon gibt's ja unzählige verschiedene Editionen (Limited, Deluxe, Black Phantom, ...) 
Unterscheiden die sich nur in den Beilagen, oder auch inhaltlich? Nicht Japanese-only wär auch ganz gut


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2016)

Die Platin Trophy ist Mein.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Juli 2016)

GZ Rizzard  wurd aber auch langsam mal Zeit hehe


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2016)

Ja ich hab mir die letzten Wochen Zeit gelassen und auch nur noch wenig gezockt.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. Juli 2016)

Zum Thema Deamon Souls spiele das spiele heute noch gern auf meiner PS3 die Grafik lässt mich manchmal mit Albträumen zurück genauso wie so manche Framerate Einbruch aber naja Technisch waren die Souls spiele ja noch nie so geil.Dafür haben sie andere Qualitäten Gamplay Stroy usw.

Eine Frage was halten ihr eigentlich von Bloodborn falls das jemand hier gespielt hat eine rückmeldung wäre ganz cool. Ähnlichkeiten zu den Souls spielen gameplay Schwierigkeitsgrad Story  Atmosphäre usw.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Eine Frage was halten ihr eigentlich von Bloodborn falls das jemand hier gespielt hat eine rückmeldung wäre ganz cool. Ähnlichkeiten zu den Souls spielen gameplay Schwierigkeitsgrad Story  Atmosphäre usw.



Bloodborne ist auf seine etwas eigene Art ein tolles Spiel.
Ohne Schild, dafür mit schnellerem und aggressiverem Vorgehen (dank Health Regain System).
Das Art Design sucht wie so oft bei From seines Gleichen. Herrlich abgedrehte Monster, tolles Leveldesign, und auch die Trick-Waffen machen tierisch viel Laune.
Als Soul Fan macht man eigentlich nichts falsch. Manche finden es besser als Souls, manche schlechter, je nach Geschmack.


----------



## Jemall (19. Juli 2016)

Hols dir!!
Ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo, kurze Frage, in Anor Londo gibts ein Leuchtfeuer, dass ich nicht erreichen kann. Und zwar ist das auf einem Turm. Wie heißt der Name des Leuchtfeuers, damit ich meine Verbindungen prüfen kann, ob ich dort doch schon war? Bzw. wie komme ich dort hin?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphira33 (20. Juli 2016)

Spoiler



Dreh den Turm eins runter dann hast du da einen Unsichtbaren Weg um dorthin zu laufen. ,



Spoiler



http://darksouls3.wiki.fextralife.com/file/Dark-Souls-3/dks3-dkm2.jpg






Puh der Spoiler geht


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage, in Anor Londo gibts ein Leuchtfeuer, dass ich nicht erreichen kann. Und zwar ist das auf einem Turm. Wie heißt der Name des Leuchtfeuers, damit ich meine Verbindungen prüfen kann, ob ich dort doch schon war? Bzw. wie komme ich dort hin?



Also ich will dir jetzt nicht völlig verraten wie du dort hin kommst, ABER:
-Ausgangspunkt ist der Drehturm
-Erinnere dich an die Kristallhöhlen in DS1


Edit: Na toll, wurde eh schon gespoilert.^^


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2016)

Danke... Hätte ich nie rausgefunden. Hab zwar schon gedacht, dass es was mit dem Drehen vom Turm zu tun hat, hab's aber nicht rausgefunden, wies geht.

EDIT um Doppelo Posto zu vermeiden. Ich habe die erste Flamme gebunden. Das Ende war ja mal echt nix...


----------



## LaVolpe (29. Juli 2016)

Ja das ist das langweiligste Ende von allen 4 Möglichen


----------



## Jemall (1. August 2016)

Naja alle Enden sind jetzt nicht besonders spannend


----------



## Placebo (2. August 2016)

Spoiler



Ich fand es schon interessant, dass man die Möglichkeit hat, die Feuerhüterin in der Cutscene zu töten.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. August 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fand es schon interessant, dass man die Möglichkeit hat, die Feuerhüterin in der Cutscene zu töten.


Bitte erklären was sie genau meinen und wie man es bewerkstelligt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. August 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Bitte erklären was sie genau meinen und wie man es bewerkstelligt





Spoiler



Bei den normalen Ende gibt es zwischen den Cutscenes eine kurze Möglichkeit sich zu bewegen. In dieser Zeit kann man sie töten. Um den moment nicht zu verpassen am besten einfach Tasten spammen ^^





Spoiler



Ich fand das usurpation Ende geil. Auch die Story bis dahin war top


----------



## Nathenhale (3. August 2016)

Ok danke , dass ist mal wieder so Darksouls Style . Wie im ersten Teil Unsichtbare Wände ich meine stell dir vor du spielst dieses Spiel und kennst nicht wie es Funktioniert schlägst ausversehen gegen ein Wand und Wush sie ist weg. Und du so  dann so ah


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2016)

Ich fand mein erstes Ende, das Hollow Ende sogar am besten.
Die anderen sind da Souls typisch recht langweilig.

So langsam würde ich mal gerne was vom ersten Addon sehen.


----------



## Aegon (3. August 2016)

Für den Fall, dass es wer noch nicht kennt: [ThePruld] When you go dark souls with your best mates - YouTube


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. August 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass es wer noch nicht kennt: [ThePruld] When you go dark souls with your best mates - YouTube



Hab ich letztens auch gesehen. Bei dem Raben hats mich dann erwischt


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2016)

Gibt's eigentlich ne Waffe, die mit Glück skaliert?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich ne Waffe, die mit Glück skaliert?



Anris Schwert


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2016)

Hau ich die einfach um, um an das Schwert zu kommen?


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2016)

Mach dir ein Hollow Onikiri, mit 40 Glück, Hollow-Wert >15 und Carthus Rot haust du alles weg.
War einer meiner besten Builds.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2016)

Wo bekomme ich denn so ein Onikiri her?

EDIT: Hatte bereits eines in der Lagerkiste. Bzw. dieses Schwertpaar


Nun hab ich doch ne Frage; wie sehe ich, welches Schwert ich in der Hand habe, da es ja zwei Schwerter sind und ich links mein Schild trage?

Ach ja, ich hab ne Aushöhlung von 60. Ist das gut für so ein Build?


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nun hab ich doch ne Frage; wie sehe ich, welches Schwert ich in der Hand habe, da es ja zwei Schwerter sind und ich links mein Schild trage?
> 
> Ach ja, ich hab ne Aushöhlung von 60. Ist das gut für so ein Build?



Ja eine hohe Aushöhlung ist gut für den Build, ist aber imo egal ob du zB 50 oder 99 hast.
Bei Doppelschwertern kannst dein Schild eigentlich komplett weg packen.
Du läufst ja die ganze Zeit im "Zweihandmodus" rum, also das er in beiden Händen je eins der Schwerter hält.
Dann wie gesagt Carthus Rot drauf schmieren (davon am besten sehr viele kaufen, ich hatte meist um die 100-200St), und dann eigentlich nur noch L1 spammen (keine Ahnung welcher Knopf das bei dir ist, da schwingt der Char jedenfalls beide Klingen). Du richtest sehr viel Blutungsschaden an.
Ich hab so einige NPC Gegner mit 3-4 Schlägen beseitigt.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Ok, aber zu op finde ich doof. Bin jetzt im ersten NG und finde das Spiel schon so zu leicht. Mal kucken. Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, aber zu op finde ich doof. Bin jetzt im ersten NG und finde das Spiel schon so zu leicht. Mal kucken. Aber danke für den Tipp



Was heißt hier OP, du bekommst hin und wieder Besuch von Invadern. Da ist es nützlich gut gerüstet zu sein.
Das NG+ ist ziemlich leicht, da kannst mehr oder weniger durchspazieren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. August 2016)

Mit jeden NG+ wirds eigentlich einfacher. Immer witzig beim ersten Boss zu sehen, dass er es nicht mal in seine zweite Phase schafft.
Zweihand + Hollow + Bleed sind echt übel  Das ist schon ein recht vernünftiger Build


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Nun gut, dann werde ich mir jetzt mal die gottlose Kohle besorgen... 


EDIT: Wie rüste ich denn Zweihandwaffen aus. Ich habe jetzt Onikiri und Ubadachi +7 in der rechten Hand. Also ein Schwert (keine Ahnung, welches von Beiden). Wie bekomme ich das andere Schwert in die linke Hand? Oder muss ich mir die Waffe zwei mal besorgen und mit der zweiten Waffe links ausrüsten?


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2016)

In dem du Dreieck drückst.
Am PC, keine Ahnung. Aber mal ehrlich, weist du nicht wie man Waffen in den Zweihandmodus switched?


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Nein. Ich wusste es nicht. Hab ja nie welche benutzt. Zwischenzeitlich hab ichs rausgefunden. Taste für "Waffe zweihändig führen" drücken. Dann zieht der Dark Souls die zweite Waffe.


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2016)

Das kannst bei JEDER Waffe machen.
Beidhändig getragene Einhandwaffen machen dann mehr Schaden.
Das System gibt es seit Demon Souls 2009.


----------



## Jemall (4. August 2016)

Habe ich schon erwähnt dass ich gerne ein Remake/Remaster von Demon Souls auf PC hätte? 

Bloodborn ist top, aber es ist halt sehr unflüssig und mit langen Ladezeiten geplagt , doofe Konsolen ...


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das kannst bei JEDER Waffe machen.
> Beidhändig getragene Einhandwaffen machen dann mehr Schaden.
> Das System gibt es seit Demon Souls 2009.



Nein, wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte bisher, DS, DS2 und DS3 immer nur Einhandwaffen und Schilde benutzt. Das mit Zweihand ist aber ganz hilfreich. Kann enorm mehr Schaden machen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nein, wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte bisher, DS, DS2 und DS3 immer nur Einhandwaffen und Schilde benutzt. Das mit Zweihand ist aber ganz hilfreich. Kann enorm mehr Schaden machen. Danke für den Tipp!



Hättest vielleicht mal die ganzen Tutorial Hinweise am Anfang aller Dark Souls Spiele lesen sollen.
Das man nach 3 Ablegern die grundlegende Mechanik nicht kennt, muss man auch erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Nathenhale (5. August 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt dass ich gerne ein Remake/Remaster von Demon Souls auf PC hätte?
> 
> Bloodborn ist top, aber es ist halt sehr unflüssig und mit langen Ladezeiten geplagt , doofe Konsolen ...


Das wollen wir alle ob es kommen wird weis nur Namco Bandai


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das wollen wir alle ob es kommen wird weis nur Namco Bandai



Nein, das weis nur Sony. Die Rechte liegen dort.
Demon´s Souls ist von 2009, bisher nachwievor exklusiv für die PS3. Was glaubt ihr also wie groß die Chance ist das BB für den PC kommt?
Es war das selbe Team Sony Japan und From Software wie damals bei Demon´s Souls.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hättest vielleicht mal die ganzen Tutorial Hinweise am Anfang aller Dark Souls Spiele lesen sollen.
> Das man nach 3 Ablegern die grundlegende Mechanik nicht kennt, muss man auch erst mal schaffen.



Ich bin doch auch so ganz gut durchgekommen ^^


----------



## Nathenhale (5. August 2016)

upps dann habe ich da wohl was durcheinander gebracht .


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. August 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nein, das weis nur Sony. Die Rechte liegen dort.
> Demon´s Souls ist von 2009, bisher nachwievor exklusiv für die PS3. Was glaubt ihr also wie groß die Chance ist das BB für den PC kommt?
> Es war das selbe Team Sony Japan und From Software wie damals bei Demon´s Souls.



die Chance zu Bloodborne auf dem PC tendiert gegen Null. Immerhin gehört das Game zu eines der besten Exclusives auf der PS4. Sony würde sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden wenn sie solche Titel "verramschen" würden.
Die Chance das es ein Remake zu älteren Souls Spielen geben könnte sehe ich da schon größer. Wenn man zudem Bedenkt das das Souls Franchise über die Jahre immer größere Beliebtheit geniest, und kein weiterer Teil geplant ist, so könnte ein Remake - jedenfalls aus Sicht eines Publishers- sicherlich interessant sein. Aber das sind auch nur Vermutungen


----------



## Jemall (13. August 2016)

ToDo Liste:

- Demon Souls auf PS4
- Bloodborn 2 auf PS4
- Neue Spielereihe auf PC/PS4, nennen wir sie mal Dead Souls


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2016)

Mir wäre ein Sci-Fi Spiel mit Souls Gameplay ehrlich gesagt lieber. Dann vielleicht auch mit direkterer Story


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

Ja. Ne Story, die man auch kapieren kann und Weltraumsetting wäre geil. Vor allem aber ne verständliche Story. 

Ich hab DS, DS2 und DS3 mehrmals durch gezockt und hab noch nicht mal im Ansatz nen Plan worum es geht. Irgendwas mit Untoten, Asche und Seelen und Vampiren und so. Der Rest ist Bahnhof. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie die Spielwelt heißt. Spaß hats aber trotzdem gemacht. Keine Frage.


----------



## WoNkA253 (17. August 2016)

Alle Diskutieren über ein neues Game und ich sitz hier und warte auf die Ankündigung des ersten DLC für DS3 [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Alle Diskutieren über ein neues Game und ich sitz hier und warte auf die Ankündigung des ersten DLC für DS3 [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nächste Woche bist womöglich schlauer.
Dark Souls 3: Grosse Neuigkeiten in der kommenden Woche - play3.de


----------



## WoNkA253 (17. August 2016)

Danke Rizzard, da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2016)

Oh ja geil! Mehr Content! ^^


----------



## Jemall (18. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Alle Diskutieren über ein neues Game und ich sitz hier und warte auf die Ankündigung des ersten DLC für DS3 [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


  [Fluchwort] stimmt ja!!! Ganz vergessen...


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2016)

So dann packen wir ihn hier mal rein.

Dark Souls III – PC/PS4/X1 – Ashes of Ariandel (DLC #1 announcement) (German Trailer) - YouTube


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2016)

Na endlich 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die 2 Monate irgendwie rumgehen ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. August 2016)

das geilste an dem Trailer sind die Untertitel

...(Unheimliches gespentisches Lachen)...

naja.
ich persönlich hätte mir ein wenig mehr vom DLC gewünscht. Aber wie ich Fromsoft kenne wird mich das Ding lange bei Laune halten


----------



## Jemall (4. September 2016)

Naja von einem DLC erwarte ich etwa 6-8 h Spielzeit...
Hauptsache es macht irre Laune wie auch das Hauptspiel 

Ich bin gespannt wie mand das DLC startet, ich hoffe man kommt mit einem Item selbst drauf und muss nicht auf irgend ein Howto angewiesen sein


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So dann packen wir ihn hier mal rein.
> 
> Dark Souls III – PC/PS4/X1 – Ashes of Ariandel (DLC #1 announcement) (German Trailer) - YouTube



Sieht doch ganz gut aus!


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2016)

Ashes of Ariandel.
DARK SOULS Ⅲ ASHES OF ARIANDEL　GamePlay Footage　【TGS 2016】 - YouTube


----------



## Jemall (23. September 2016)

Das sieht viel zu geil aus 

Ich kanns mir nicht mal ankucken, da ich Angst habe gespoilert zu werden!


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2016)

Geht mir genauso!


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2016)

Jemall schrieb:


> Das sieht viel zu geil aus
> 
> Ich kanns mir nicht mal ankucken, da ich Angst habe gespoilert zu werden!



Ich hab mir ca 1/3 angeschaut.
Diese Vikinger/Odin Gegner sind schon echte Keulen. Das wird wieder was geben.


----------



## Jemall (26. September 2016)

Ich klopp mich gerade durch Demon Souls (zum ersten Mal), Dark Souls 1 letzte Zehntel des Spiel (zum ersten Mal) und Dark Souls 2 als Zauberer...
Bin gerade bestens versorgt 

Aber wenn das DLC erscheint, dann ...


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2016)

So hab mir gestern das Addon im PSN runter geladen. Stolze 1,6GB war es groß.
Hab dann noch nen Savegame drauf gespielt mit nem Lvl 85 Char im NG.
Ich wäre soweit. Morgen kann endlich wieder gesouls´d werden.


----------



## Jemall (24. Oktober 2016)

Ab wieviel Uhr kann man es spielen/downloaden auf Steam?


----------



## KhajiitGirl (24. Oktober 2016)

Laut Bandai Namco um 15 Uhr PST (24.10.16); also gegen Mitternacht bei uns. Freu mich unglaublich auf das Erlebnis mit VR-Brille


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2016)

Und, hat schon jemand die ersten Stunden hinter sich?^^
Ich komm vermutlich sogar erst morgen wenn nicht übermorgen dazu.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Habs noch nicht mal runtergeladen. Mal kucken, wann ich dazu komme.

EDIT: Nun doch grad runtergeladen. Mal kucken, wann ich zum Spielen komme.


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe die erste Stunde mit meinem Level 127 Char im NewGame+ hinter mir. Der Anfang ist tatsächlich noch relativ einfach und ich komme mir fast etwas zu stark vor aber das kann ja noch werden. Weiter wollte ich jetzt aber nicht spielen sonst suchte ich den DLc noch an einem Tag durch und habe die restliche Woche nichts zu tun 

Dafür ist das Art Design wieder einsame Spitze muss ich sagen.

Im ersten Durchlauf ist das Gebiet wohl für Charaktere mit ca Level 80 gedacht da empfohlen wird erst nach Burg Lothric in das Gebiet zu gehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jemall (25. Oktober 2016)

Sieht auf jedenfall schon mal sehr nice aus!
die ersten 20 Gegner habe ich geplättet und kann ebstätigen dass ich mit knapp Level 140 bei NG ++ für die Normalos zu OP bin...
jedoch bin ich just gerade an einem stärkeren Mistviech draufgegangen (erinnerte mich an Bloodborn).

Bin jetzt eingeschnappt und spiele Civ 6 weiter


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Keine Ahnung, was für ein Soullevel ich bin. Jetzt ma ca. 2 Stunden gezockt. Die Wolfsrudel haben mich ein paar mal aufgerieben. Ansonsten finde ichs erstmal nicht zu schwer. Ich spiel halt nur wie immer zu ungeduldig und planlos und sterbe deswegen halt leicht.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

So ein bissel nervt der DLC. War gestern beim ersten Boss. Hab mir vorher nen Mitkämpfer beschworen. Der konnte aber nicht mit in die Arena,weil er irgendwie immer am Eingang hängen geblieben und wie gegen ne Glastür gelaufen ist. Ich hab den Bossfight dann auch nicht gedriggert, sondern bin ausem Spiel raus. Kein Bock mehr gehabt.


----------



## WoNkA253 (27. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> So ein bissel nervt der DLC. War gestern beim ersten Boss. Hab mir vorher nen Mitkämpfer beschworen. Der konnte aber nicht mit in die Arena,weil er irgendwie immer am Eingang hängen geblieben und wie gegen ne Glastür gelaufen ist. Ich hab den Bossfight dann auch nicht gedriggert, sondern bin ausem Spiel raus. Kein Bock mehr gehabt.



Solange du den Fight nicht startest wird der NPC auch nicht durch die Nebelwand kommen 
Es muss immer erst der Lebensbalken des Bosses sichtbar sein, dann kommen die NPCs durch die Wand.

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich war ja noch nicht mal durch die Nebelwand. Ich war nur in der vermuteten Kampfarena. Den Boss oder ne Nebelwand hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2016)

Die kommt bei DS3 erst wenn du einmal gegen den Boss gefightet hast.
Hast du das Hauptspiel nicht gezockt?
War bei BB auch schon so.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Keine Ahnung.



Es ist nicht bei jedem so, zB bei den Deacons of the Deep, oder bei dem Wyvern ist imo von Anfang an ein Nebeltor da, aber bei Gundyr, bei dem Baum, bei dem Weisen, bei den Watchern uvm ist kein Nebeltor da. Erst wenn du beim Boss stirbst und wieder dort hin gehst.

Und für dein Phantom ist das Nebeltor immer da, auch wenn es für dich noch nicht sichtbar ist.
Und solange du den Boss nicht triggerst, also den Kampf nicht startest, kann das Phantom den Nebel nicht passieren.


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2016)

Ok, das erklärt es. Und ich dachte an nen Bug.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2016)

So ich hab das Addon heut durchgespielt.
War doch kürzer als ich erwartet habe. Waffentechnisch hab ich nicht viel Neues bekommen.
Der erste Boss ist recht einfach, der zweite.....ach du liebe Zeit.

Im Großen und Ganzen war's schon ok, aber vom zweiten Addon erwarte ich mehr.

Ach ja, ich hatte eine Stelle an der ich fast verzweifelt bin. Ich sag nur Stichwort DS1 Anor Londo Schützen.
Alter Schwede, diese Bastarde im Addon ham mich 10-20 mal in die Tiefe geschossen.^^


----------



## saphira33 (30. Oktober 2016)

Der erste Boss unten bei den Bogenschützen meinst du den als einfach? Zum zweiten bin ich noch nicht gekommen, hatte keine lust/zeit momentan zu spielen. Aber ja diese Bogenschützen. 



Spoiler



Vorallem der überraschungspfeil


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich mein den Boss da unten.
Der erste Gegner ist ja sehr einfach. Sein Bodyguard ist dann bisschen tricky.^^
Diese Bogenschützen mit ihren Explosivpfeilen.
Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich abgestürzt bin.


----------



## Placebo (30. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich konnte ich DS3 ja nicht so leiden aber der letzte Bossfight war richtig klasse und die Arena ist bis jetzt einfach nur 100% Fun  Das Warten auf Mitspieler eher nicht..


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2016)

Meinst du den letzten Fight im Addon?
Der Kampf ist echt heftig, und was da ab der Hälfte an Effekten aufgefahren wird, dürfte fast die Spitze der Souls Spielen darstellen.


----------



## LaVolpe (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Endkampf ist ein Witz, jenach Waffe.
Mit ner schnellen Waffe, irgendein normales Schwert bis max Grosschwert, und man kann die Olle easy immer zu tode staggern ohne das die groß was macht.
Mit ner lahmarschigen Waffe hat man da schon eher Probleme.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Diese Bogenschützen mit ihren Explosivpfeilen.
> Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich abgestürzt bin.




Hm, ich hasse die Bogenschützen aus DS und DS 3 mit den fetten Pfeilen. Die Stellen wo die stehen sind auch immer kacke. Aber im DLC haben die mich nicht einmal erwischt. Keine Ahnung, was ich richtig gemacht hab. Oder die haben mittlerweile das Zielen verlernt.


----------



## Placebo (1. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Meinst du den letzten Fight im Addon?
> Der Kampf ist echt heftig, und was da ab der Hälfte an Effekten aufgefahren wird, dürfte fast die Spitze der Souls Spielen darstellen.


Ja, meinte ich. Mir hat der DLC allgemein sehr gut gefallen 


LaVolpe schrieb:


> Der Endkampf ist ein Witz, jenach Waffe.
> Mit ner schnellen Waffe, irgendein normales Schwert bis max Grosschwert, und man kann die Olle easy immer zu tode staggern ohne das die groß was macht.
> Mit ner lahmarschigen Waffe hat man da schon eher Probleme.


Ich bin mit einem einzigen Lebenspunkt mit meiner Glass Cannon rein. Hat ewig gedauert


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einem einzigen Lebenspunkt mit meiner Glass Cannon rein. Hat ewig gedauert



Hm, irgendwann muss ich mir auch mal so ne Glass Cannon bauen.
Ich hab gestern auf Dex/Int umgeskillt und Friede´s Sense auf +5 gebracht.
Der Build macht Laune, das Moveset ist der Wahnsinn. Der zweite DLC darf kommen.


----------



## Nasenohrring (2. November 2016)

Fand das DLC auch gut. Leider nur zu schnell vorbei. Zuuuu einfach war es auch nicht (Level 80 etwa), Großschwert.
Die Friede hat mich schon gut verkloppt. Also die letzte Phase. Die ersten beiden waren ja wirklich eher ein Witz.

Arena ist echt super. Aber die Sense ist einfach zu krass. Wird man einmal richtig erfasst, kann man nur hoffen das dem Gegner die Ausdauer aus geht, sonst instant tot.
Wäre toll wenn eine Hyperarmor endlich auch mal ihren Nutzen erfüllt. Aber das wurde jetzt ja sogar noch mehr generft, sofern das noch geht.


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2016)

Habe mir gestern DS3 gekauft und es gefällt mir jetzt schon viel besser als Teil 2, den ich nie durchgezockt habe. Momentan scheitere ich immer an diesem Riesenbaum, da muss ich mir noch eine gute Taktik überlegen Der Kampf mit dem Zwiebelritter gegen diesen Feuerdämon war sensationell,  das Gamepad flutschte mir vor lauter Angstschweiss fast aus der Hand. Zum Glück gabs den Cloranthy Ring als Belohnung


----------



## pitpiti (5. November 2016)

Wenn du das Riesenbaum noch nicht getötet hast(zum Glück) geh erst Wahlbauer-Eid ablegen, im Untoten-Siedlung ganz am anfang hinter der erste brücke und hinter den häusen ist ein Mann-Bauer mit käfig(der wird dir nichts machen) du musst in das Käfig einsteigen und Überraschung!! kannst später als Pink-Phantom spielen was auch sehr sehr viel spass macht


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2016)

Da unten war ich schon, aber funktionieren Eide nicht nur im Online-Modus? Ich spiele Dark Souls immer offline, keine Lust von einem anderen Spieler getötet zu werden


----------



## Placebo (5. November 2016)

Die meisten Eide in DS3 kannst du auch offline mit viel Grinding abschließen. Obs das aber wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden. Die Wallbauer waren vor allem kurz nach Release interessant, weil du dich als freundliches Phantom ausgeben und den dann Host kurz vor Ende des Gebiets umlegen konntest. Reine Schadenfreude und so  Inzwischen fällt darauf aber keiner mehr herein.


----------



## Betschi (6. November 2016)

Irgendwie bin ich steckengeblieben im Game Ich brauche eine göttliche Waffe für die Katakomben und die Diakone in der Kirche, aber der Schmied am Feuerbandschrein hat nie benötigte Glut nicht. Kann mir jemand einen kleinen Tipp geben, wohin ich als Nächstes gehen sollte? Bitte keine zu grossen Spoiler


----------



## Hawkins (6. November 2016)

Betschi schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich steckengeblieben im Game Ich brauche eine göttliche Waffe für die Katakomben und die Diakone in der Kirche, aber der Schmied am Feuerbandschrein hat nie benötigte Glut nicht. Kann mir jemand einen kleinen Tipp geben, wohin ich als Nächstes gehen sollte? Bitte keine zu grossen Spoiler



Du kannst da auch problemlos eine normale Waffe benutzen. Mit den göttlichen Waffen sind die Skelette sofort tot, mit ner normalen Waffe stehen sie gelegentlich noch einmal auf. Ich hab da immer eine normale Waffe genommen.

Die Sages Coal (kenn den deutschen namen nicht) findest du in Farron's Keep, dem Areal vor den Katakomben. Hier ist ein Youtube Video wie man sie findet: Dark Souls 3 - Sage's Coal Location - YouTube


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2016)

Ich bin da auch ohne Probleme mit normalen Waffen durchmarschiert, man wird halt vllt ab und zu mal überrascht wenn ein Skelett wieder aufsteht, aber ansonsten ist es auch ohne göttliche Waffe problemlos machbar


----------



## LaVolpe (7. November 2016)

Die Skelette/Gegner mit weiß glühenden Augen stehen wieder auf, alle anderen sind ganz normal.
Brauchst keine Waffe dafür, die leichten skelette da 2mal umzuboxen ist ja wohl machbar^^


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2016)

Ich dachte grad er meint Teil 1.
DA ist ne göttliche Waffe wirklich "göttlich". In DS3 total unnütz.

Zudem, wo man als nächstes hin soll?
Wieder DS1 Flashback. DS3 ist doch extrem linear.


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2016)

Achso, ich dachte die stehen wieder auf wie in DS1. Nun gut, dann brauch ich wohl ne andere Taktik für die Diener des Abgrunds. DS1 fand ich recht linear, da musste ich immer, wo man als Nächstes hinsoll.


----------



## Artschie321 (8. November 2016)

Also ich würde @Rizzard da schon zustimmen. DS1 lässt dir von Anfang an viel mehr Freiheiten als DS3.
Bei DS1 kannst du nach dem Untoten Asyl ja direkt runter in die Katakomben richtung Pinwheel/ Nito oder zur Undead Burg, wenn du den Generalschlüssel hast kannst du sogar direkt runter nach Blighttown.
In DS3 hat man doch erst im Sumpf das erste mal die Wahl in welche Richtung man weiter laufen will oder? Habs jetzt schon länger nicht mehr angefasst.^^


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2016)

Mit Generelschlüssel (muss man das eigentlich erwähnen? Nimmt doch eh jeder), kann man zur Untotenburg -> Wald, oder nach Schandstadt -> Lavadämon, oder Drachentaal, oder Katakomben -> Grabmal, oder New Londo.
Das wäre es so was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt.


DS3 ist wie Bloodborne aufgebaut. Sehr linear, aber es gibt ein paar optionale Gebiete (dunkler Feuerbandschrein und das Drachengebiet zB).


----------



## Betschi (9. November 2016)

Stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Wird mal Zeit, wieder mal Teil 1 zu zocken.


----------



## semimasta (12. November 2016)

Greets @ all! 

Es gibt doch relativ am Anfang die Möglichkeit sobald man zu der Tante in die Kathedrale
(Hohe Mauer von Lothric) kommt die Schale zu "nehmen" um gegen die Tänzerin kämpfen.
So kommt man schnell in eigentlich spätere Gebiete oder? *Wenn* man die Tänzerin so früh...

Cya Yakup

Edit: Vor NG+ oder "2.Reise" zumindenstens.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2016)

semimasta schrieb:


> Greets @ all!
> 
> Es gibt doch relativ am Anfang die Möglichkeit sobald man zu der Tante in die Kathedrale
> (Hohe Mauer von Lothric) kommt die Schale zu "nehmen" um gegen die Tänzerin kämpfen.
> ...



Das geht auch schon im ersten Durchlauf, einfach die "Tante" in der Kathedrale töten und dann etwas nach vorne laufen 
Einfach wird das aber nicht ^^


----------



## Hawkins (13. November 2016)

Der neue DLC war etwas enttäuschend.

Vielleicht hab ich ihn auch nur "falsch" gespielt, aber alle Bossfights kamen bei mir nur ganz am Ende hintereinander anstatt wie in anderen Gebieten Trashmobs->Bossfight->mehr Trashmobs->Bossfight etc.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2016)

Der Inhalt war etwas mager, ja.
Ich hoffe der zweite DLC bietet etwas mehr.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2016)

Bin immer noch nicht durch. Keine Zeit.


----------



## semimasta (22. November 2016)

^^ ich habe auf alle anderen Games verzichtet und die letzten 1 1/2 Monate DS 3 gesuchtet. 
War schon beim zweiten Durchgang mit nem Ritter und dachte mir ich fange mal von vorne 
mit dem Vinheim Zauberer (Seelenzauber) ab, man das war/ist echt hart 
mit ihm, ein Windhauch und "You Are Dead". Ich glaub ich muss noch viel üben...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bin immer noch nicht durch. Keine Zeit.



Die Tage soll ein Patch raus kommen, da wird dann einiges für den DLC gefixt.



semimasta schrieb:


> ^^ ich habe auf alle anderen Games verzichtet und die letzten 1 1/2 Monate DS 3 gesuchtet.
> War schon beim zweiten Durchgang mit nem Ritter und dachte mir ich fange mal von vorne
> mit dem Vinheim Zauberer (Seelenzauber) ab, man das war/ist echt hart
> mit ihm, ein Windhauch und "You Are Dead". Ich glaub ich muss noch viel üben...



Als Mage gehts du ja auch auf Zauberei und Intelligenz. Dafür steckt man generell in der Verteidigung zurück (wenig Vitalität und leichte Kleidung).
Ich vermute der Anfang könnte etwas schwierig sein, bis man eben ordentliche Spells bekommt und nutzen kann.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2016)

Als Magier ist es halt sehr wichtig die Timings der Gegner zu kennen, besonders die der Bosskämpfe...


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Als Magier ist es halt sehr wichtig die Timings der Gegner zu kennen, besonders die der Bosskämpfe...



Bei dir wird´s eh mal Zeit für nen anderen Build.
Hab schon meinen Vierten oder Fünften, während du noch immer mit dem ersten rum läufst.^^
Kannst ja den zweiten DLC als Mage machen.


----------



## semimasta (22. November 2016)

Jepp und wie, im Startgebiet konnte ich noch alles parieren, der Erste Boss war auch beim Ersten Mal gelegt. Aber dieses Kristallmonster im Startgebiet ist
quasi immun gegen Seelenzauber, da musste ich heftig herumwirbeln um den zu legen...
Jetzt muss ich mich mal anpassen weil ich eigentlich immer zuerst in den Nahkampf gehe um mir die FP für "später" aufzuheben.
Freue mich schon wenn der Magier mal Power hat, falls ich solange durchhalte 

Cya Yakup

EDIT: Ich hab ein interessantes Video zum DLC gesehen: Wenn du im DLC invadest hast du im Anfangsgebiet Wölfe die dir folgen.
Hat echt lustig aus gesehen wie die Wölfe alle dem Invader zum Besiter der Welt gefolgt sind.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei dir wird´s eh mal Zeit für nen anderen Build.
> Hab schon meinen Vierten oder Fünften, während du noch immer mit dem ersten rum läufst.^^
> Kannst ja den zweiten DLC als Mage machen.



Hetz mich nicht, ein alter Mann ist kein D-Zug 
Aber eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, ist zumindest mal was anderes vom Gameplay ^^


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hetz mich nicht, ein alter Mann ist kein D-Zug



Wenn ich jetzt nicht hetze, wann dann. Wie oft willst das Game denn noch spielen?^^



> Aber eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, ist zumindest mal was anderes vom Gameplay ^^



Ja eben, immer nur der haudrauf Claymore OP ist doch öde.
Ich hatte Quality, dann bleed/luck, dann Darkmoon, dann wieder bleed und nun Dex/Int (für Addon 2).

Kannst ja auch nen Glass Cannon Mage spielen. Das wäre dann richtig interessant.
Ich müsste vorne tanken und du wuppst aus der Entfernung alles weg.^^


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht hetze, wann dann. Wie oft willst das Game denn noch spielen?^^
> 
> Kannst ja auch nen Glass Cannon Mage spielen. Das wäre dann richtig interessant.
> Ich müsste vorne tanken und du wuppst aus der Entfernung alles weg.^^



Ich würde sowieso einfach meinen jetzigen Charakter umskillen 
Aber das mit dem Glass Cannon Build können wir dann mal testen


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

Gestern abend mal wieder ein Stündchen gezockt. Also die Krähensiedlung hat mir jetzt doch großen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2016)

Don´t mess with Super Miyazaki.
Super Miyazaki - YouTube


----------



## Tinosaurier (30. November 2016)

hat hier jemand den 1.DLC zu DS3 durch und kann mir was zur Spielzeit sagen?Ist die wirklich so gering?


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2016)

Jap, grob 4-8h.


----------



## Tinosaurier (30. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Jap, grob 4-8h.



oh je das klingt ja nicht wirklich viel.....danke sehr


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2016)

8h aber auch nur wenn du wirklich nicht gut in den Souls Spielen bist


----------



## Rizzard (1. Dezember 2016)

Nun wenn du alle Items finden willst, jede Ecke abgraßt, jeden Boss auch schön alleine machst, kommen schon ein paar Stunden zusammen.
Der letzte Boss ist zB schon mal ne ordentliche Portion, der Bogenschützen Part kann ziemlich tricky sein, und die Crow Gegner sind auch harter Tobak.
Also easy going läuft man da auch nicht durch. Du kannst ja mal mit deiner werdenden Glass Cannon da durch maschieren.^^

Ich glaub ich leg heut Abend mein Zeichen, hab wieder Bock auf DS3.
Muss mich noch ein bisschen in die neue Sense eingrooven bevor der zweite DLC kommt.


----------



## Tinosaurier (1. Dezember 2016)

lohnt sich denn eigtl. bei DS3 ein NewGame+?oder ändert sich da nicht sonderlich viel?


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2016)

Ok, stimmt wenn man alles finden will kann das natürlich etwas dauern ^^

Aber mit der Glass Cannon wird das easy going 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2016)

Tinosaurier schrieb:


> lohnt sich denn eigtl. bei DS3 ein NewGame+?oder ändert sich da nicht sonderlich viel?



Ich wüsste grad nicht das sich im NG+ irgendwas geändert hätte.
Man braucht das NG+ eigentlich nur um in den 120er Levelbereich zu kommen wenn man MP zocken will.
Oder halt für Trophies, Achievements etc.


----------



## Artschie321 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde mir ganz gerne einen neuen Build machen, mit dem ich dann das Hauptspiel noch einmal durchspiele und anschließend den DLC.
Da ich Str, Dex und Luck schon hatte, hätte ich jetzt an einen Bleed Build gedacht. Ich hatte da mal das Carthus Curved Greatsword mit Carthus Rouge probiert, das hat schon gut spaß gemacht aber da gibt es doch sicher besseres oder?
Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips für mich? Hat mal jemand das Morion Blade probiert?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2016)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ganz gerne einen neuen Build machen, mit dem ich dann das Hauptspiel noch einmal durchspiele und anschließend den DLC.
> Da ich Str, Dex und Luck schon hatte, hätte ich jetzt an einen Bleed Build gedacht. Ich hatte da mal das Carthus Curved Greatsword mit Carthus Rouge probiert, das hat schon gut spaß gemacht aber da gibt es doch sicher besseres oder?
> Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips für mich? Hat mal jemand das Morion Blade probiert?



Ich hatte für meinen Bleed Build das Onikiri & Ubadachi im Zweihand-modus, und das hat schon ordentlich Fun gemacht.
Du kloppst quasi alles mit L1 Gespamme weg, weil er da schöne Attacken raus haut.
Zusammen mit Carthus Rot hat das immer gereicht.

In Verbindung mit Morion Blade hatte ich den Build nicht.


----------



## Soulja110 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hi, ich hab DS3 mit dem Herold und Stärke-Skillung schon auf 100% gezockt und hab jetzt neu anfangen mit nem Pyromant. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps fürs Leveln am Anfang? 
Wieviel Punkte sollte man anfangs in die Zauber-Stats stecken, wo ist zb das Softcap bei Int/Glaube? Weil komplett auf Zauber wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen, dafür macht mir der Nahkampf zu viel Spaß. Ich frage mich halt, ob man überhaupt nen halbwegs guten Pyro hinbekommt, wenn man die Punkte parallel auch noch in Stärke oder Geschick und vllt bisschen Belastbarkeit steckt. Btw es geht mir jetzt nur um den ersten Spieldurchlauf.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2016)

Also ich muss zugeben das ich in DS3 noch keinen Pyro gespielt habe.
Da kennt sich Placebo evtl besser aus.

Aber, ich würde definitiv Zauberei für die Slots pushen, und Int/Wille ordentlich nach oben gehen.
Normalerweise geht man bei einem Mage auf 60 Int, oder eben 60 Fth beim Cleric.
Was für den Pyro opti ist kann ich nicht 100% beurteilen da ich noch keinen getestet habe.

Aber in Str und Dex würde ich dann nicht allzu viel stecken. Sonst brauchst ja vermutlich nen Lvl 150 Char bis da was vernünftiges bei rum kommt.


----------



## Soulja110 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hm okay. Also ich will kein Battlemage spielen, mir gehts eher darum, hier und da nen nervigen oder starken Gegner auch mal mit Zauber aus der Ferne ausschalten zu können ohne das man ewig dafür braucht. Weil dann rennt man dann doch eher hin und verprügelt ihn statt da rumzueiern, ihr wisst was ich meine ^^ Ich hatte halt gehofft diesen Status würde man schon mit max 30 Int erreichen. Falls man aber wirklich Hardcore in einen Stat investieren muss damit die Skills im Mid/Endgame überhaupt Schaden machen, weiß ich grade nicht, ob ich nicht doch lieber nen normales Dex Build mache...


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe mal einen DarkMoon Build gespielt, und der hat im PVP erst mit knapp 60 FTH gerockt.
Was du auch probieren könntest, Nahkämpfer (zB Doppel-Gotthard Schwerter) und Kristallwaffe drauf buffen.
Natürlich auch hier, umso höher dein Int (Richtung 60), umso mehr würde der Build rocken.
Dann bräuchtest auch nicht ganz so viel Zauberei, da du mehr der Nahkämpfer wärst.

Der Nachteil bei einem Nahkämpfer mit Buffs (sunlight, darkmoon, mage), du brauchst viele Estus Flakons, und hast somit wenig Asche Flakons.
Bei einem richtigen Pyro, Mage, Cleric gehst du mehr auf Asche Flakons.


----------



## Soulja110 (14. Dezember 2016)

Mal andersrum gefragt, wie spielt es sich denn als Battlemage/Pyro. Ist man oft am weglaufen oder schießt man das meiste direkt um? Ich spreche jetzt wirklich in erster Linie von PvE.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2016)

Als Fernkämpfer spielst halt defensiver.
Aus der Distanz die Schüsse und eher rückwärts statt vorwärts.
Als Glass Cannon noch gefährlicher.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Sorcerer, weil ich den bisher noch nicht gespielt habe.
Was bringt es, den Stab des Zauberers zu verstärken? Den benutzt man ja nur zum Zaubern, nicht für den Nahkampf oder? Die Spells werden durch den Stab ja nicht besser, oder?


----------



## Placebo (17. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt ein zusätzliches Attribut für Zauberstäbe etc. und das wird auch durch Upgrades stärker. Sieht so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2016)

Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Sorcerer, weil ich den bisher noch nicht gespielt habe.
> Was bringt es, den Stab des Zauberers zu verstärken? Den benutzt man ja nur zum Zaubern, nicht für den Nahkampf oder? Die Spells werden durch den Stab ja nicht besser, oder?



Doch deine Zauber werden stärker, daher auch deren Stäbe auf +10 bringen.


----------



## nexistar (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel nun auch . Ist eine Maus + Keyboard Steuerung empfehlenswert ?. Ehrlich gesagt tendiere ich eher dazu und hoffe es funktioniert in diesem Spiel.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Dezember 2016)

Ne, mach dir das Spiel nicht noch schwerer.


----------



## nexistar (31. Dezember 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ne, mach dir das Spiel nicht noch schwerer.



Das beunruhigt mich jetzt etwas ich hoffe die Schwierigkeit ist in der selben Stufe wie bei den anderen Teilen. Ich bin nicht so der hardcore rpg gamer . Ich habe zwar einen wireless 360 controller aber ich hasse diese ständigen Batteriewechsel. Was für einen Controller verwendest du ?. Ich überlege mir einen Xbox One Controller zu kaufen aber andererseits sehe ich keine großen Differenzen verglichen mit dem 360er.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2016)

Also ein Controller würde ich definitiv empfehlen.
Damit fühlt sich das Game einfach runder an. Kannst aber auch die Gitarre von Guitar Hero nehmen.
Ich denke der One Controller wäre schon klasse.


----------



## nexistar (31. Dezember 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kannst aber auch die Gitarre von Guitar Hero nehmen.



Ich dachte da eher an einen Lenkrad 

Ich wollte mir grade eben zwar einen xbox one controller bestellen, finde aber leider keine mit Kabel Variante davon. Einen Controller werde ich aber definitiv nutzen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2017)

Habe alle drei Teile mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Der Einstieg kann evtl. etwas Probieren und Gewöhung erfordern aber danach solltest du keine Nachteile mehr haben. Nachdem ich in DS2 mit der schlechtesten Waffenklasse (Sensen) eine Winrate von deutlich über 50% gegen andere Spieler mit Controller und normalen Waffen hatte, würde ich nicht sagen, dass M&T deine Fähigkeiten in irgendeiner Weise dauerhaft limitieren sollten.


----------



## Artschie321 (16. Januar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hatte für meinen Bleed Build das Onikiri & Ubadachi im Zweihand-modus, und das hat schon ordentlich Fun gemacht.
> Du kloppst quasi alles mit L1 Gespamme weg, weil er da schöne Attacken raus haut.
> Zusammen mit Carthus Rot hat das immer gereicht.
> 
> In Verbindung mit Morion Blade hatte ich den Build nicht.



Also ich hab jetzt ein bisschen porbiert und muss sagen das Morion Blade macht sich nicht sooo gut. Es hat das standard Straightsword Moveset, was mir eigentlich richtig gut gefällt. Die Reichweite ist auch gut aber es lässt sich leider nicht buffen.
Dadurch hat quasi jede 0815 Waffe mit Bleed effekt + Carthus Roughe einen höheren Bleed output... schade.
Im Moment bin ich mit einem Hollow-  painted Guardian Sword unterwegs. Reichweite und Basedamage sind eher schlecht aber mit Boni geht das.
Dazu ist es schnell, verbraucht wenig Ausdauer und der Bleed output ist mit Carthus Roughe recht ordentlich.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2017)

Mein Char hat gerade 40 Dex und 50 Int.
Ich nutze das Moonlightsword und Friede´s Sense.
Die Wirbelattacken der Sense sind wirklich der Wahnsinn, aber gegen Invader mach ich nicht so wirklich viel Schaden wie ich das gerne hätte.
Da war mein Darkmoon-Söldnerschwerter Build wirkungsvoller.
Vielleicht treff ich mit der Sense nicht alle Schläge, auch möglich.


----------



## LaVolpe (16. Januar 2017)

Wenn du mal gegen gute Leute kämpfst, wirst du die Wirbelattacken auch schnell wieder sein lassen, die kann man gut parrieren^^


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2017)

Mich hat noch keiner erfolgreich pariert.
Schade, hatte die Hoffnung die wären unparierbar.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2017)

Am 28.03.17 kommt die zweite Erweiterung "The ringed City".


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Am 28.03.17 kommt die zweite Erweiterung "The ringed City".



Yeah, endlich 

Hoffentlich kommen bald mehr Infos 

Edit: Huch es gibt ja schon einen Trailer: Dark Souls 3: The Ringed City - Zweiter DLC angekundigt (mit Trailer) - GameStar


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2017)

Damn, da haben sie wieder mal nen Boss gespoilert.^^
Egal, kann's kaum erwarten. Hoffentlich bietet dieser DLC etwas mehr Inhalt.


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Damn, da haben sie wieder mal nen Boss gespoilert.^^
> Egal, kann's kaum erwarten. Hoffentlich bietet dieser DLC etwas mehr Inhalt.



Dann weiß ich ja was ich mir definitiv nicht anschauen werde


----------



## Artschie321 (22. Februar 2017)

Da mir auch nur noch eine Hand voll Trophäen fehlen habe ich mich entschlossen mir auch noch Platin zu holen.
Jetzt stolpere ich über das selbe Problem wie auch schon einige von euch. Ich muss den Eid der Finstermondklingen maxen, um an den Zauber zu kommen.
Da man ja sehr selten beschworen wird, habe ich überlegt bis auf LVL120 zu spielen und ins NG+ zu gehen. Dort wird ja viel mehr PVP gespielt und die Chance als Finstermondklinge gerufen zu werden sollte größer sein oder?
Hat das mal jemand probiert? Oder im NG lieber die Silberritter in Arnor Londo farmen?


----------



## Booman90 (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn du jzz schon nicht gesummoned wirst, wirst du es in NG+ auch nicht, da man unabhänig vom jeweiligen NG beschworen wird. Siehe links.
Online | Dark Souls 3 Wiki
Blades of the Darkmoon | Dark Souls 3 Wiki


----------



## Artschie321 (22. Februar 2017)

Hmm ach Mist. Dann bleibt wohl nur farmen.
Schade ich dachte es geht einfacher. Ist ja eigentlich immernoch gut was los in dem Spiel. 30 Sonnenlicht Medallien zu bekommen war überhaupt kein Thema.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm ach Mist. Dann bleibt wohl nur farmen.
> Schade ich dachte es geht einfacher. Ist ja eigentlich immernoch gut was los in dem Spiel. 30 Sonnenlicht Medallien zu bekommen war überhaupt kein Thema.



Theoretisch könntest du mit Lvl 120-125 auch ins NG++ gehen, um dort zB noch den goldenen Schlangenring +2 zu ergattern.
Das NG+ könnte aber auch langen, dann sind die Silberritter vielleicht auch einfacher down.

Den Finsterklingen-Eid würde ich aber trotzdem angelegt lassen, DENN falls du doch mal gerufen wirst, hast du vielleicht Glück und der Host hat die getrockneten Finger benutzt.
Dann KANN es Finstergeister vom Himmel regnen und dein Können ist gefragt.

Ich habe so geschätzt 15-20 Beweise der Eintracht "gefarmt", indem ich in einem Rutsch manchmal 3-5 Finstergeister hintereinander erledigt habe (die Phantome helfen ja auch).


----------



## Artschie321 (23. Februar 2017)

Ja ich meine ich muss sowieso ins NG++ wegen der Ringe. Allerdings überlege ich ob ich das farmen jetzt einfach im NG erledige.
Da ich wegen der Sonnenlich Medallien viel Coop gespielt habe ist der Char schon ~lvl100, da liegen die Silberritter eigentlich schön schnell.
Wenn ich umskille auf 40Luck und dazu den goldenen Schlangenring, das Symbol der Gier und ein Paar Münzen nehme dauert das hoffentlich nur ein paar Stunden.^^


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Wenn ich umskille auf 40Luck und dazu den goldenen Schlangenring, das Symbol der Gier und ein Paar Münzen nehme dauert das hoffentlich nur ein paar Stunden.^^



Hab ich auch gedacht.
Trotzdem war es manchmal nur 1 Item in der Stunde.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (24. Februar 2017)

Wat? Oh man, das ist ja nichts.
Dann warte ich damit doch lieber noch, bis ich den goldenen Schlangenring +1 habe.^^
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Wenn ich umskille auf 40Luck und dazu den goldenen Schlangenring, das Symbol der Gier und ein Paar Münzen nehme dauert das hoffentlich nur ein paar Stunden.^^



Du solltest in einer Hand auch den Rapier des Kristallweisen tragen.
Der gibt dir auch nochmal 50 Punkte auf dein Finderglück.
Rapier+Ring+Symbol der Gier+rostige Münzen. Das müsste so in etwa das Optimum sein.
Und du solltest eben noch passend PVP equipped sein, falls du gerufen wirst.
Da heißt es dann evtl schnell umrüsten ^^


----------



## Artschie321 (24. Februar 2017)

Oh man ich hab die Seele vom Kristallweisen leider schon für den Spell verbraten. Den Rapier bekomm ich dann leider erst im NG+ wieder.
Das der Finderglück erhöht wusste ich nicht, danke.^^
Aber mann muss den in der Hand haben? Oder reicht es wenn er nur ausgerüstet ist?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2017)

Du musst ihn in der Hand heben.


----------



## Zockix (24. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mal den Frage bezüglich DLC:
Ist der empfehlenswert? 
Ich hadere noch weil ich gehört hab, dass der so kurz sein soll...


----------



## Placebo (24. Februar 2017)

Definitiv kurz (~4h) und anscheinend deswegen auch für viele enttäuschend. Aber wenn du dich an der Länge nicht störst, gibt es meiner Meinung nicht viele Gründe, ihn nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2017)

Ja er ist sehr kurz, aber dafür gibt es einen der imposantesten Bossfights in Souls.


----------



## Zockix (25. Februar 2017)

Da Bosskämpfe für mich eh die Highlights sind werde ich mir den bestimmt holen.
Wahrscheinlich wirds dann der Season Pass, sobald der andere DLC auch released ist.


----------



## Artschie321 (27. Februar 2017)

Oh man ich habe am Wochenende noch ein bisshen das Wiki gewälzt und habe festgestellt das ich für Platin nicht nur die Finstermondklingen maxen muss.
Wolfsblut, Wallbauer und Aldrichs getreue stehen auch noch an.^^
Ich habe mein Char gestern auf Luck/ Faith umgeskillt und bin ins NG+ gegangen. Sobald ich den Schlangenring +1 und den Kristallrapier habe fange ich an zu farmen.
Wird sicher spaßig


----------



## Rizzard (27. Februar 2017)

Wallbauer kannst locker über den roten Speckstein farmen.
Aldrich geht auch recht einfach, ganz normal das Eid Item anlegen und in AL die Eindringlinge bekämpfen.
Die Wolfs-Items kannst bei den Gru´s im Sumpf farmen, und das geht wesentlich besser als die Beweise der Eintracht.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (27. Februar 2017)

kann mir jemand verraten wie man wenn man auf eine Leiter ist von der wegspringen kann um Kritische Treffere auf Mobs zu landen? Funkt das überhabt?


----------



## Artschie321 (27. Februar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wallbauer kannst locker über den roten Speckstein farmen.
> Aldrich geht auch recht einfach, ganz normal das Eid Item anlegen und in AL die Eindringlinge bekämpfen.
> Die Wolfs-Items kannst bei den Gru´s im Sumpf farmen, und das geht wesentlich besser als die Beweise der Eintracht.



Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme. Ich bin nicht der größte PVP Spieler.^^


----------



## Rizzard (27. Februar 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme. Ich bin nicht der größte PVP Spieler.^^



Ich eigentlich auch nicht.
Nur als ich damals die Platin gemacht habe, waren es eben noch sehr viele Spieler von denen die meisten kein PVP konnten.
Heute wird eher der harte PVP Kern übrig sein. Da wird´s dann vermutlich etwas härter.


----------



## Artschie321 (1. März 2017)

Ja die Befürchtung habe ich auch.^^
Mal sehen, ich versuche das am Wochenende mal. Wenn nicht bleibt nur Skelette farmen.
Oder ich probiere noch einmal mit einem neuen Char direkt nach Sulyvahn, dort scheint ja  der PVP Hotspot fürs NG zu sein.


----------



## Ajani (12. März 2017)

Dark Souls 3: Informationen zur "The Ringed City"-Erweiterung - PS4-Gameplay

Bisschen Gameplay Material von der Pax zum kommenden und letzten DLC


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2017)

Freu mich rießig.
Werd mir jetzt kurz vor Release aber nichts mehr anschauen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2017)

Am Freitag kommt ein neuer Patch 1.11.
Was für mich natürlich toll dabei ist:


> Increased frame rate for gameplay on PlayStation 4 Pro.



Ansonsten noch ne Menge other stuff.
Dark Souls 3: Update 1.11 erscheint Ende der Woche - play3.de


----------



## Artschie321 (22. März 2017)

der vorbereitende Patch für Ringed City. Ich freu mich echt riesig drauf.
Mal sehen ob ich bis dahin schon Platin eigesackt habe.^^


----------



## LaVolpe (23. März 2017)

Denke ma das die FPS stabil bei 30 sind und dann nicht mehr einbrechen. 
Für 60FPS ist die Pro einfach zu schwach, viel mehr die CPU.

Abgesehn davon geht das doch alleine wegen den alten Ps4 Spielern schon nicht, ich meine die wären im Pvp mit 60Fps klar im Vorteil gegenüber normalen Ps4 Leuten mit 30.

Ansonsten freu ich mich ultra auf das Addon, ich hoffe die klotzen nochmal richtig rein wenn man bedenkt das es wohl erstmal das letzte ist was von der Reihe kommt.

Starte morgen ein neuen Run auf dem PC, schön nochmal das Hauptgame+Ariandel um dann (hoffentlich pünktlich) um 0 Uhr ins Addons zu können


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2017)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Denke ma das die FPS stabil bei 30 sind und dann nicht mehr einbrechen.
> Für 60FPS ist die Pro einfach zu schwach, viel mehr die CPU.
> 
> Abgesehn davon geht das doch alleine wegen den alten Ps4 Spielern schon nicht, ich meine die wären im Pvp mit 60Fps klar im Vorteil gegenüber normalen Ps4 Leuten mit 30.



60Fps, no way.
Klar, wenn dann stabile/stabilere 30.
Wobei da DS3 echt schon in Ordnung war. Wenn ich da an DS1 auf der PS3 denke, au weia.



> Ansonsten freu ich mich ultra auf das Addon, ich hoffe die klotzen nochmal richtig rein wenn man bedenkt das es wohl erstmal das letzte ist was von der Reihe kommt.



Gut ich sag mal so, es ist und bleibt ein Addon. Ich hoffe aber auch das es nicht zu kurz gerät.
So im Stile eines The Old Hunters DLC wäre ok.
Wenn From Software da nette neue Items mit rein bringt, könnte ich mir vorstellen evtl anschließend nochmal ein oder zwei neue DS3 Runs zu machen.


----------



## LaVolpe (23. März 2017)

Ja klar es ist nur ein Addon.
Aber gewisse Erwartungen hat man halt, wenn es erstmal das letzte ist was man von der Reihe zusehen bekommt^^


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2017)

Scheinbar gibt es seit dem letzten Patch beim Reisen ein neues Zeichen für das jeweilige Bonfire.
Bei Fextralife hat jemand geschrieben, das besagtes Zeichen/Symbol wohl bedeuten soll das ein gegluteter Spieler am jeweiligen Bonfire (oder Gebiet) ist.
Erleichtert wohl anderen die Frage wo ich helfen/invasieren kann.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. März 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> der vorbereitende Patch für Ringed City. Ich freu mich echt riesig drauf.
> Mal sehen ob ich bis dahin schon Platin eigesackt habe.^^




Bin kurz davor in DS2 Scholar of the first Sin... Mir fehlen nur noch Wunder und Pyromantie. Alle kann i9ch beim Kanzler im Schloss kaufen. Es war eine Reise voller Hass, Abneigung und Gewalt


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2017)

So hab den Download heute früh angeschmissen.
Sind eh nur 3GB. Das sollte die Playsi über den Tag schaffen.^^

Eigentlich hab ich heute Abend kaum Zeit, aber ich werde wohl nicht wiederstehen können mal rein zu schauen.


----------



## Artschie321 (28. März 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor in DS2 Scholar of the first Sin... Mir fehlen nur noch Wunder und Pyromantie. Alle kann i9ch beim Kanzler im Schloss kaufen. Es war eine Reise voller Hass, Abneigung und Gewalt



xD Ja bei DS2 Scholar of ther first Sin habe ich es auch mal probiert. Irgendwann ging mir das so auf den Sack das ich einfach abgebrochen habe, ungefähr da wo du jetzt bist. Hätte nur noch im NG+2 oder 3 zum  Kanzler gemusst^^   
Das man dort wieder in die DLC Gebiete gehen muss um die Spells einzusammeln war das nervigste. Ich frage mich bis heute warum ich das nicht einfach in der Grundversion gemacht habe 

Btw, In DS3 habe ich gestern endlich Platin geschafft. Mir hat letztlich noch das ganz normale Ende gefehlt, das habe ich gestern noch geholt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich heute Abend kaum Zeit, aber ich werde wohl nicht wiederstehen können mal rein zu schauen.



Geht mir genauso. Werde wohl heute Abend kurz reinschnuppern und dann am Wochenende in aller ruhe durchspielen.

Bin wirklich sehr auf den Umfang gespannt.


----------



## LaVolpe (28. März 2017)

Ich musste erstmal umskillen.
Kam mit meine Pyromancer überhaupt nicht klar, machte weder mit meinen Pyros noch dem Onyx Blade gut schaden.
Und mit 14str und 12dex kam keine andere Waffe zum testen in frage.

Da ist es selbst im NG++ leichter mit meinem Platin/Alle Erfolge Char und ich hab den ersten Boss in Sekunden zerlegt.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2017)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal umskillen.
> Kam mit meine Pyromancer überhaupt nicht klar, machte weder mit meinen Pyros noch dem Onyx Blade gut schaden.
> Und mit 14str und 12dex kam keine andere Waffe zum testen in frage.
> 
> Da ist es selbst im NG++ leichter mit meinem Platin/Alle Erfolge Char und ich hab den ersten Boss in Sekunden zerlegt.



Ich will auch bald wieder umskillen.
Zocke aktuell einen Nahkampfmage mit 30Dex und 50Int. 
Dieser Krähenfederndegen + Kristallwaffe macht zwar ~530Dmg, aber da muss vermutlich bald wieder was neues her (außerdem muss ich ständig buffen).
Onyx Blade mit Fth/Int hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Ich warte aber mal den DLC ab. Evtl finde ich dort eine neue tolle Waffe und werde mich dann zwecks dieser umskillen.


Hier mal als Info:


> Der Zutritt erfolgt über ein neues Leuchtfeuer im Gebiet „Kiln of  the First Flame“ (Ofen der Ersten Flamme). Um in den Kiln zu gelangen,  müsst ihr alle Lords of Cinder besiegen und euch vom Firelink Shrine in  das finale Areal warpen lassen. Es gibt zudem eine Abkürzung: Alternativ könnt ihr als Besitzer der  Erweiterung „Ashes of Andariel“ im Gebiet des Endkampfes über ein  Leuchtfeuer die Reise antreten. Zunächst müsst ihr euch dort mit einem  NPC unterhalten.


Auch irgendwie komisch, 2 Eingänge.



> From Software empfiehlt für die Nutzung von „The Ringed City“ zumindest beim ersten Durchgang die Spielstufe 100.



100 im NG?
Klingt ja doch etwas knackig. Bin mal gespannt ob ich mit Lvl 120 im NG+ unterlevelt bin.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (28. März 2017)

Naja für Ashes of Ariandel war doch LVL80 empfohlen oder?
Ich hab den mit LVL90 gemacht und fand Friede war trotzem noch ein richtiger Kanten.^^


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Naja für Ashes of Ariandel war doch LVL80 empfohlen oder?
> Ich hab den mit LVL90 gemacht und fand Friede war trotzem noch ein richtiger Kanten.^^



Ich hab Friede gestern im NG+ zusammen mit blautemple gemacht (ich war Lvl 122).
Selbst zu zweit haben wir 3 Versuche gebraucht.

Beim ersten mal starb ich sogar in der ersten Phase.^^
Ich hatte ca 70-80% Leben, kam in ihre Boden-Eisfläche und starb umgehend.

Beim zweiten Versuch starb blautemple, ich meine in der dritten Phase.
Hab es dann alleine nicht mehr gepackt. In der dritten Phase ist das Miststück so dermaßen aggressiv.

Beim dritten Versuch hat es dann souverän geklappt.^^


Ich denke im zweiten Addon legt man nochmal ne Schippe drauf.
Das kann was werden.


----------



## LaVolpe (28. März 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Onyx Blade mit Fth/Int hab ich auch schon überlegt.
> Ich warte aber mal den DLC ab. Evtl finde ich dort eine neue tolle Waffe und werde mich dann zwecks dieser umskillen.



Das Schwert ist cool und als Pyro wohl das Beste was man mit kaum Str und Dex nutzen kann. Das macht aber halt sogut wie nur Dark Damage und bei resistenten Gegner...^^

Hab ma mit meinem Magier reingeschaut, 70Int und als Waffe das Moonlight. Selbst da mach ich viel mehr Schaden mit, sowohl im Nahkampf als auch beim casten.

Ansonsten komm ich mit rund 120 easy durch und im NG++ mit dem Char auf Level 230 ist es echt ein kinderspiel.
60/60 und 50 Faith mit Darkmoonblade regeln alles xD


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2017)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Das Schwert ist cool und als Pyro wohl das Beste was man mit kaum Str und Dex nutzen kann. Das macht aber halt sogut wie nur Dark Damage und bei resistenten Gegner...^^
> 
> Hab ma mit meinem Magier reingeschaut, 70Int und als Waffe das Moonlight. Selbst da mach ich viel mehr Schaden mit, sowohl im Nahkampf als auch beim casten.



Ich nutze mit meinem Build auch hin und wieder das Moonlightsword, oder Friedes Sense.
Beim Moonlight hast du aber das selbe Problem wie beim Onyx.
Du machst quasi nur Magieschaden. 



> Ansonsten komm ich mit rund 120 easy durch und im NG++ mit dem Char auf Level 230 ist es echt ein kinderspiel.
> 60/60 und 50 Faith mit Darkmoonblade regeln alles xD



Ich vermisse meinen Platin Char. Dort hatte ich nämlich auch einen Lvl 130er mit Darkmoonblade.
Gott war das göttlich.
Hab dann die Saves getauscht und vergessen die Alten abzusichern.
Tja das war´s mit Darkmoonblade. Das Teil ist weg und ich werde es nicht nochmal farmen.^^


----------



## LaVolpe (28. März 2017)

Hab mit dem Pyro zum ersten Boss gespielt.
Feuer resistent und Darkness teils auch.
Onyxblade 40/40 ganze 170 schaden pro schlag. Yay. Dauerte EWIG
Aber heilige Kacke 2 try lag er. Das war so knapp am Ende.
Mit ner normalen Waffe als Melee Char waere er 10mal in der Zeit down gewesen


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2017)

Ich hab gestern auch bis zum ersten Boss gespielt.
Das Gebiet zum Boss kann teils echt nervig sein. Das eine Problem von oben bekam ich einfach nicht weg.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (29. März 2017)

Genau bis dahin habe ich gestern auch kurz gespielt.
Das Problem von oben hat mich echt zur Weißglut getrieben. Wie habe ich meinem Bildschirm den Stinkefinger gezeigt als ich die beiden Endlich weg hatte. 
Der erste Boss scheint mir recht einfach. Hatte den first try fast gelegt bis ich gegen Ende von Phase 2 von ein paar Meteoriten getroffen wurde.^^


----------



## Booman90 (29. März 2017)

Im Vergleich zum ersten DLCs ist es meiner Meinung nach definitiv besser. Die Gebiete sind auch abwechslungsreicher, die mich hier und da zum staunen gebracht hat. Das erste Gebiet mit den Fliegeviehchern hat mir schon fast die Lust an dem DLC verdorben, bis ich sie legen konnte. Aber die Bosse sind im Ng+4 echt n Krampf. Wobei ich mir nich sicher bin, ob ich auch einfach nur ******* bin. Auf jeden Fall bin ich gestern Nacht beim Endboss, nach gefühlten 30 Versuchen, Alt+F4iert und geradewegs ins Bett gegangen.


----------



## Artschie321 (29. März 2017)

Bin auch schon echt auf die ersten Lore Videos gespannt. Das Anfangsgebiet vom DLC sieht ja von der Architektur aus wie die hohe Mauer von Lothric aber wie passt die Irdenspitze darein?


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall bin ich gestern Nacht beim Endboss, nach gefühlten 30 Versuchen, Alt+F4iert und geradewegs ins Bett gegangen.



Ich pack meinen Frust mal lieber in einen Spoiler.


Spoiler



Ich war in dem Gebiet mit dem Sumpf. Das Drecksvieh über dem Sumpf konnte ich durch den "Nekromanten" erlegen.
Aber den anderen Engel der näher am BF mit dem Ritter ist, der trieb mich zur Weißglut.
Ich war dann irgendwann oben auf diesen Baumstämmen, wo auch diese Pyromantin war.
Das war auch ne spezielle Damagedealerin. Gott was hab ich bei der Flakons verbraucht.
Naja jedenfalls dann raus auf den Baum, und ständig mit den Lasern beschossen worden.
Keine Ahnung wo es da weiter gehen soll. 
Irgendwann hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. Heute Abend werd ich mich wohl am Boss dort unten probieren.


----------



## LaVolpe (30. März 2017)

Endboss 1 try mit 1hp dank den Tears geschafft.
Der war kein Problem mit dem Onyx Schwert.

Der optionalen Boss hab ich mit meinem anfaenglichen Raw Astora Straight Sword machen müssen. Onyx und die Dämonenklauen machten ganze 50schaden. Das Astora immerhin 190.
Dazu den einen Pontiff Ring der bei mehrere Schlägen Schaden erhöht und manchmal kam am Kopf so ne 1200 Schaden Kombo zustande.
War aber auch da kacken knapp, waren 5 Versuche. Gestorben bin ich aber nie, hab mich immer wenn die Estus leer waren rausgeportet xD

Also bis auf den optionalen Boss ging es mit dem Pyro ganz gut. Auch wenns als Melee besser gegangen waere.


----------



## Placebo (30. März 2017)

Ich bin nach über 30 Versuchen immer noch bei dem ersten Boss  Aber er macht trotzdem deutlich mehr Spaß, als das Hauptspiel.


Spoiler



Meine Pyro-Glaskanone macht ca. 200 Schaden - bei 1HP - und ich habe keine Lust umzuskillen (zum Vergleich: Friede/Ariandel haben 1200-1500 pro Treffer verloren). Gelevelt sind nur Mana, Int und Faith. Werde ihn wohl, ganz nach Level-1-Challenge, mit einer Kruden Axt und etwas Harz zu Tode langweilen müssen


----------



## Artschie321 (31. März 2017)

Ich bin habe den DLC gestern auch beendet. Der Endboss war ein echt Cooler Kampf und gut inszeniert.
Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch zum optionalen Boss.


Spoiler



Ich habe den Drachen auf der Brücke angetroffen und habe ihn dort gelegt- denke ich jedenfalls.
Nachdem ich durch war, habe ich ein paar Videos gesehen wo Leute in einer Bossarena gegen den Drachen gekämpft haben. Diese Arena habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden- Wo ist die?^^
Und stirbt der Drache dort auf der Brücke oder kann ich dann in der Arena noch einmal gegen ihn Kämpfen?


----------



## Booman90 (31. März 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ich bin habe den DLC gestern auch beendet. Der Endboss war ein echt Cooler Kampf und gut inszeniert.
> Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch zum optionalen Boss.
> 
> 
> ...



Im Spoiler steht wie du dahin kommst.


Spoiler



In dem kleinen Raum mit der Königsstatue (vielleicht Gwyn?), bevor du zum ersten mal den Riiter mit den Doppelgroßschwerter begegnest, führt ja ein Aufzug hoch zum Bonfire. Auf dem Weg nach oben kannst du von der Aufzugsplattform in ein anderen Raum laufen. Und ein paar Meter weiter findest du den Drachen.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2017)

Ich war da glaub sogar mal, konnte die Nebelwand aber nicht durchqueren.


----------



## Artschie321 (31. März 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Im Spoiler steht wie du dahin kommst.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ah super danke! ja dort bin ich sogar schon mal gewesen, hab nur nichts weiter entdeckt außer die Stelle wo man runter springen muss um den Ring von der Statue zu holen.^^ Dann werde ich mich dort noch einmal genauer umsehen.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. März 2017)

SPOILER:



(Sorry geht bei mir nicht anders!!)



Du musst den Drachen auf der Brücke legen, ansonsten wird der Bosskampf nicht getriggert nachher


----------



## MOD6699 (31. März 2017)

SPOILER !!!!!!!!!









Ich war in dem Gebiet mit dem Sumpf. Das Drecksvieh über dem Sumpf konnte ich durch den "Nekromanten" erlegen.
 Aber den anderen Engel der näher am BF mit dem Ritter ist, der trieb mich zur Weißglut.
 Ich war dann irgendwann oben auf diesen Baumstämmen, wo auch diese Pyromantin war.
 Das war auch ne spezielle Damagedealerin. Gott was hab ich bei der Flakons verbraucht.
 Naja jedenfalls dann raus auf den Baum, und ständig mit den Lasern beschossen worden.
 Keine Ahnung wo es da weiter gehen soll. 
 Irgendwann hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. Heute Abend werd ich mich wohl am Boss dort unten probieren.




Auch dort geht es dann nicht weiter, da es sich quasi um ein optionales Gebiet handelt. Bzw. wahrscheinlich da ist um die "Engel" zu killen, damit die nicht nerven. Du musst dann da runterspringen wo das Bonfire ist und der Boss triggert.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2017)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich bin nach über 30 Versuchen immer noch bei dem ersten Boss  Aber er macht trotzdem deutlich mehr Spaß, als das Hauptspiel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Der erste Boss im DLC ist auch echt schwer wie ich finde.
Hab auch einige Versuche gebraucht.


----------



## Artschie321 (3. April 2017)

Der erste Boss ist sogar der schwerste im DLC finde ich.
Am Sonntag bin ich noch einmal zu Midir und habe in seiner Arena gegen ihm gekämpft und war ziemlich enttäuscht.
Keine Ahnung ob das noch einmal gepatcht wird aber der lässt sich ziemlich leicht Ködern was den ganzen Kampf ziemlich einfach macht.


Spoiler



Im Grunde braucht man nur seine Hinterläufe attackieren. Das führt dazu das er sich aufrichtet und Feuer nach unten spuckt um euch zu erwischen.
 Wenn er sich aufrichtet läuft man einfach weiter nach hinten zu seinem Schwanz und schlägt den ein Paar mal bis er aufhört Feuer zu spucken. 
Da man dann hinter ihn steht wird er eine schnelle 180° Drehung ausführen und versuchen euch dabei mit dem Schwanz zu treffen, da kann man aber ziemlich leicht durchrollen.
Jetzt steht man mit dem Gesicht zu ihm und hat genug Zeit ihm 1-2 mal ins Gesicht zu schlagen. Dann greift man wieder die Hinterläufe an und das ganze geht von vorn los. Das funktioniert auch noch in Phase2


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Der erste Boss ist sogar der schwerste im DLC finde ich.
> Am Sonntag bin ich noch einmal zu Midir und habe in seiner Arena gegen ihm gekämpft und war ziemlich enttäuscht.
> Keine Ahnung ob das noch einmal gepatcht wird aber der lässt sich ziemlich leicht Ködern was den ganzen Kampf ziemlich einfach macht.



Ich hab mir deinen Spoiler nicht angeschaut.
Midir ist für mich bisher echt ein harter Brocken.
Ich hab ihn am WE ca 10x probiert, und bin kläglich gescheitert. Ich war meist schon tot, als er noch locker >75% HP hatte.
Bisher seh ich also überhaupt kein Land gegen den. Ich hab sein Moveset aber auch noch nicht raus. Ich werd ständig von ihm getroffen, und die Range seines Feuer AOE muss ich auch noch ausloten.


Was ich aber aktuell genial finde.
Man kann zurzeit wieder easy Beweise der Eintracht farmen. Wie oft ich am WE wieder gerufen wurde, einfach herrlich.
Hab mit meinem Char schon knapp 20 Stück. Vielleicht bekomm ich die 30 ja doch nochmal zusammen.

Ich überlege auch schon ob ich etwas umskillen soll.
Im DLC sind ja doch sehr tolle Str Waffen dabei.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (3. April 2017)

Also die ersten 10 mal bin ich genauso gescheitert. Da die Hitboxen seiner Attacken stellenweise auch echt komisch sind, hats bei mir auch ne weile gedauert bis ich den meisten Sachen gut genug ausweichen konnte.
Seine "Laserbeams" sind am gefährlichsten aber bei der Taktik, die ich im Spoiler beschrieben habe, macht er die wirklich selten. Ich habe die nur gesehen wenn ich zu weit auf Distanz gegangen bin.

Nach dem ich durch war habe ich auch umgeskillt, allerdings auf Quality mit 40Dex/40Str.^^ Überlege aktuell mit dem Char noch mal ein Run durchs NG+ zu machen, sind wirklich nette Waffen dabei gewesen im DLC.
Ich will nicht zu viel verraten Rizzard, aber wenn du Dex Waffen magst, warte mit dem umskillen noch bis du Midir gelegt hast


----------



## LaVolpe (3. April 2017)

Ja. Midir lag bei mir auch 4try durch genau die gleiche Taktik. Irgendwie lächerlich xD

2te Phase wo er die Laserdisco macht hab ich die extra immer getriggert und bin neben ihn gerannt. So wurd ich nicht getroffen und er sackt danach vor Erschöpfung paar Sekunden zusammen, konnte so gut sein Kopf bearbeiten

Als Magier brauch man einfach unter ihm Pestilent Mercury casten und man kann zusehen wie die HP sinkt ^^

Ich bin nun auch mit dem Hauptchar in dem Addon, mit dem Pyro wars lustig, vorallem Leute zu trollen und mit Wucht immer irgendwo runterzuwerfen, aber ich konnte halt 0 Waffen ausprobieren.
Jetzt mit dem Hauptchar im NG++ und 60/60 Str/Dex freu ich mich die Waffen auch ma auszuprobieren.


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2017)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Als Magier brauch man einfach unter ihm Pestilent Mercury casten und man kann zusehen wie die HP sinkt ^^



Hm, das könnt ich glatt mal ausprobieren, hab ja 50 Int.


----------



## saphira33 (11. April 2017)

Der letzte Bossfight war richtig schön und fast schon traurig. Mir fehlt aber immer noch dieser Kack Midir... ich krieg den **** einfach nicht down  ich hab inzwischen seit ich mit dem DLC angefangen habe von Mage auf Faith von Faith auf Str von Str wieder auf Mage und jetzt wieder auf Str build gewechselt. Was ich irgendwann noch ausprobieren muss ist ein Glasscannon build. Falls wer dazu einen Guten link hat nur her damit


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2017)

Ich habe auch alle gelegt bis auf Midir.
Gael fand ich sogar alleine recht einfach, nachdem ich auch auf Stärke umgeskillt bin.
Mit einer schnellen Axt, dem Yhorm Schild und guter Rüstung, liefs dann wie am Schnürchen.

Midir hab ich jetzt einige Tage nicht mehr probiert da ich wieder Horizon weiter zocke.
Der sollte aber auch noch irgendwann dran glauben.


----------



## saphira33 (11. April 2017)

Ja ich hoffe ich kann Midir bald legen. Schilde benutze ich nicht gerne. Ich spiele eigentlich immer mit einer Waffe + Caestus und eventuell einigen Basic zaubern.


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2017)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe ich kann Midir bald legen. Schilde benutze ich nicht gerne. Ich spiele eigentlich immer mit einer Waffe + Caestus und eventuell einigen Basic zaubern.



Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Schildplayer, aber bei Gael hat es sich einfach angeboten.
Der schlägt stellenweise so komisch um sich, das ich es nicht immer geschafft habe auszuweichen.
Und mit einem Großschild konnte ich 1-2 seiner Schläge locker abblocken. Machte den Kampf merklich einfacher.


----------



## saphira33 (11. April 2017)

Ich fand Gael erstaunlich leicht als ich auf Str umgeskillt hatte. Aber Midir der ist mir einfach wie so ein Dorn im Auge, ich wills richtig machen aber der ist echt schwer.


----------



## Artschie321 (12. April 2017)

Bei Gael kann ich nur den Tipp geben Carthus Bloodring zu verwenden. Die Rollen richtig zu timen ist sonst recht tricky da man meist nach seinen Schwertschlägen in Phase 2 seinen ollen Cape an die Ohren bekommt.
Mit den zusätzlichen I-Frames von dem Ring ist das aber echt kein Porblem. Bei mir lag er beim zweiten Versuch mit dem Luck-Build.


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Mit den zusätzlichen I-Frames von dem Ring ist das aber echt kein Porblem. Bei mir lag er beim zweiten Versuch mit dem Luck-Build.



Dazu fällt mir folgendes Video ein.
Kassiert nie einen Treffer und kloppt die Bosse weg wie nix.
Dark Souls 3 - Bleed Build vs All DLC Bosses (The Ringed City & Ashes of Ariandel) - YouTube


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

So ein Luck Bleed build muss ich auch irgendwann machen  sieht noch recht lustig aus.


----------



## Artschie321 (12. April 2017)

Ich kann mir das Video jetzt nicht ansehen aber Luck ist wirklich OP.
Musst ja nicht einmal eine Waffe mit Bleed nehmen. Anris gerades Schwert reicht da schon. Das hat bei 40Luck ein AR von mehr als 400!
Das ist für ein schnelles gerades Schwert schon wirklich gut. Wenn du noch nen Buff draufschmierst gehts richtig ab.
Als ich kürzlich im PVP die Bande der Wirbelsäule für den Eid der Wallbauer gefarmt habe zwecks Platin, habe ich ein Luck/ Faith Build verwendet.
40Luck/40Faith mit Anris Straightsword + Darkmoon Blade und Magic Clutch Ring + Ring of Suns first Born.
Das ging richtig gut!


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ich weis gar nicht wie Luck skaliert und mit was. Hab zwar ca. 150 Stunden Dks3 aber trotzdem  Muss ich mal im Wiki nachschauen


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2017)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin ich weis gar nicht wie Luck skaliert und mit was. Hab zwar ca. 150 Stunden Dks3 aber trotzdem  Muss ich mal im Wiki nachschauen



Ein Luck/Bleed Build funktioniert so, das die Höhe deines Glückswertes bestimmt, wieviel kritischen Schaden du austeilst. 
Wenn man auf Blutungsschaden aus ist, ist Luck wichtig da der Blutungsschaden eben mit dem Wert skaliert.
Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher inwiefern es zusammen hängt, also ob es bewirkt wie schnell der Blutungsschaden eintritt, und/oder wie hoch der Blutungsschaden ausfällt.
Zudem ist dein Hollow-Wert noch ausschlaggebend. Ebenso Waffen sollten hollow infused sein.
Hierzu auch ein toller Build:
Dark Souls 3 - Bloody Dancer - Bleed PvP Build - YouTube


@Artschie:
Anri´s sword + Luck + Darkmoon, das hört sich sehr nice an.
Aber mit Darkmoon Buff kannst du eben kein Carthus Rot drauf schmieren.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Inwiefern ist der Hollow wert entscheidend bei Anris sword? Weil soviel ich weis kann man Anris sword gar nicht Hollow infusen sondern nur Upgraden.



> With 11 Luck, the Dancer bleeds in 8 hits. With 40 Luck, she bleeds in 5 hits. With 70 Luck, which is the hardcap for the Luck based Bleed bonus (yes, 70 and not 60 like for the other stats), the Dancer bleeds in 4 hits.



Leider finde ich im Wiki nirgends eine Info ob der Hollow Stat die Bleeding effekte bei einer nicht Infused weapon erhöht.


----------



## Booman90 (12. April 2017)

Je höhher dein Hollowwert ist (max. 99) desto höher ist dein extra Luck den du durch eine Hollowwaffe bekommst (max. 5). Also hast du eine Hollowwaffe +10 und einen Hollowwert von 99, bekommst du 5 Luckpunkte dazu, wenn du die Hollowwaffe ausrüstest. Wenn du dann noch eine Hollowwaffe in die Linke Hand nimmst, bekommst 10 Luck dazu. Das schöne ist noch, dass du Hollowwaffen nochmal extra Buffen kannst. Also nochmal carthus Rouge auf deine Hollowwaffe geschmiert und Ab geht der Peter.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Also ist der Hollow wert richtig Nice für Bleed builds. Das heisst wenn ich ein Anri bleed build spielen will wäre es am Besten einen Hollowwert von mindestens 10 oder 15 zu haben + einen Schild oder ein Caestus mit Hollow Infuse?

Und wo kann ich den Hollow wert auslesen?


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2017)

Midir ist einfach behindert


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Ja den krieg ich immer noch nicht down  der ist viel zu resistent zu allen Spells und Normalen angriffen...


----------



## Artschie321 (12. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @Artschie:
> Anri´s sword + Luck + Darkmoon, das hört sich sehr nice an.
> Aber mit Darkmoon Buff kannst du eben kein Carthus Rot drauf schmieren.



Ja Bleed fällt dann leider aus. Aber der schaden von Anris Schwert bei 40Luck mit Darkmoon Buff und den Bonus der Ringe reicht auch 




saphira33 schrieb:


> Also ist der Hollow wert richtig Nice für Bleed builds. Das heisst wenn ich ein Anri bleed build spielen will wäre es am Besten einen Hollowwert von mindestens 10 oder 15 zu haben + einen Schild oder ein Caestus mit Hollow Infuse?
> 
> Und wo kann ich den Hollow wert auslesen?



Wenn du es wirklich auf Bleed abgesehen hast würde ich die Gravewarden Twinblades nehmen und die Hollow infusen. Das bluten die Gegner schneller als mit Anris Schwert mit Carthus Rot. 
Ich hatte auch mal das Gemäldewächter Schwert mit Hollow infusion und Carthus Rot probiert. Das ging auch recht gut.
Anris Schwert meinte ich nur weil da der Schaden gerade mit deinem Luck Wert skaliert.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Ok, danke für den Tip. Werds ausprobieren nachdem ich Midir gelegt habe  da der ja Bleedresistant ist.


----------



## Booman90 (12. April 2017)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Also ist der Hollow wert richtig Nice für Bleed builds. Das heisst wenn ich ein Anri bleed build spielen will wäre es am Besten einen Hollowwert von mindestens 10 oder 15 zu haben + einen Schild oder ein Caestus mit Hollow Infuse?
> 
> Und wo kann ich den Hollow wert auslesen?



Genau du hast Recht, hab grad nochmal nachgeguckt. Du brauchst n Hollowwert von 15 um 5 Luck bei ner +10 Hollowweapon zu bekommen. Die 99 waren schwachsinn.  Den Wert findest du ganz normal auf der Statusseite im Menü. Der Punkt heißt glaube ich ''Aushöhlung'' oder so. Hat als Symbol so n verrantzten Kopf.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Ich bin jetzt grade im NG+ druch. Nur noch Midir. Wie schnell kann ich diesen Hollow wert kriegen. Ich muss ja zum Fuss der Hohen mauer und mit dem Typen reden. Die Dark Sigil hatte ich noch nie. Kann ich mir da alle 5 auf einmal geben sobald Yoel im Feuerbandschrein ist?


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2017)

Um deine Aushöhlung zu steigern, musst du bei Yoel einmal gratis leveln, und danach ein paar mal sterben.^^


----------



## Booman90 (12. April 2017)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt grade im NG+ druch. Nur noch Midir. Wie schnell kann ich diesen Hollow wert kriegen. Ich muss ja zum Fuss der Hohen mauer und mit dem Typen reden. Die Dark Sigil hatte ich noch nie. Kann ich mir da alle 5 auf einmal geben sobald Yoel im Feuerbandschrein ist?



Einmal bei ihm leveln gehen, und danach 15 mal sterben. Wobei du nach dem 2. mal sterben nochmal zu ihn gehen kannst um nochmal zu leveln, danach bekommst du für jeden Tod 2 Aushöhlung. Die nächsten Schrtitte wären noch 6, 12 und 15. Und wie gesagt, theoretisch brauchst du nur eine Dark Sigil, der Hollowwert ist das Entscheidende.  Hollowing | Dark Souls 3 Wiki

Aber der Fakt, dass du 150h auf der Uhr hast und noch nicht alle Enden gesehen hast, verstört mich ein wenig.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Ich habe 150h auf der Uhr aber ich habe fast alles immer mit mit 2 Leuten gespielt. Habe das Ende mit der Firekeeper jetzt gerade gemacht und am Anfang das Gute Ende. Ich hab halt so viel Spielzeit weil ich quasi jeden Boss immer zweimal pro Durchlauf machen musste.


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Aber der Fakt, dass du 150h auf der Uhr hast und noch nicht alle Enden gesehen hast, verstört mich ein wenig.



Ich kenne auch jemand der hat ca 80-100h auf der Uhr, und kennt quasi keine einzige NPC-Quest.


----------



## saphira33 (12. April 2017)

Ich habe jetzt ein Luck/Bleed build mit 60 Luck + Hollowed Caestus + Hollowed Twinswords, brauche noch das Hollow +15 zeugs und dann gehts los. Midir hab ich inzwischen gelegt. Mit Ultragrossbogen + Blitzpfeilen 

Und auch die 15 Hollow. Für heute erstmal genug gemacht  Morgen gehts dann weiter.

Edit: Ok ich konnts nicht lassen. Ist jetzt 4 Uhr fast und das Bleed build macht einfach mal extrem bock. Hab 60 Luck + 45 Hollowstat + 2 Hollowed waffen. Also im prinzip 70 Luck und 40 dex 40 str. 40 vit und 20 belastbarkeit. das build macht richtig bock und falls es einen Boss gibt mit Bleed resistant macht man trotzdem immer noch gut schaden. Falls das nicht der Fall ist regelt das neue Doppelschwert aus dem Ringed City DLC das.


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2017)

Jep, ich hab auch mal einen kompletten Walkthrough mit einem Bleed Build gemacht.
Die Gegner fielen wie die Fliegen.
NPCs wie zB Horace lagen innerhalb eines Ausdauerbalkens.


----------



## saphira33 (13. April 2017)

Ich mach jetzt wahrscheinlich meinen NG++ run mit dem Bleed Build. Macht einfach mega Spass damit.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2017)

Also Midir ist ja mal voll einfach.^^
Darkeater Midir - Fists Only - No Rolling/Blocking/Parrying/Damage - YouTube


----------



## Ajani (22. April 2017)

So werde mich jetzt auch in den DLC The Ringed City stürzen. ^^ Ein bisschen wehmütig ist man dann doch, wenn man bedenkt, dass damit nun die Souls Triologie abgeschlossen wird.


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch jemand der hat ca 80-100h auf der Uhr, und kennt quasi keine einzige NPC-Quest.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


>



Wobei damit jemand aus meinem Freundeskreis gemeint war.


----------



## Booman90 (25. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch jemand der hat ca 80-100h auf der Uhr, und kennt quasi keine einzige NPC-Quest.



Und ich hatte glaube ich nach ca. 70h 100% achievements.


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte glaube ich nach ca. 70h 100% achievements.



Ohne die Beweise der Eintracht wäre es auch ein Leichtes.^^


Ich hab am WE nen neuen Charakter begonnen.
Aktuell dümple ich planlos mit meiner finsteren Axt+4 (die man von der Mimik in High Wall bekommt) durch die Gegend, und habe mich bisher wie folgt gelevelt (Lvl 40):
Vigor: 25
Stamina: 20
Str: 12
Dex: 11
FTH: 20
Rest: Standard (Herold Class)

Hättet ihr ne Idee was ich da draus machen könnte?
Wollte mal bisschen Richtung Faith gehen.
Evtl Sunlightblade + .... ?
Was meint ihr.


----------



## Booman90 (25. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ohne die Beweise der Eintracht wäre es auch ein Leichtes.^^
> 
> 
> Ich hab am WE nen neuen Charakter begonnen.
> ...



Ich hatte komischerweise das glück, dass es damals bei mir relativ unproblematisch ging, und ich das ein oder andere mal gerufen wurden bin. Einmal wurde ich doch tatsächlich in ne Welt gerufen in der n Kumpel von mir Invader war. xD Bei mir haben eher die Wolfsgrasklingenbums länger gedauert. Aber schade, dass FromSoft keinen blauen Augapfel ins DLC eingefügt haben.

Hab letztens erst wieder mit dem gennanten Kumpel n Coop Run gemacht und ich kann dir Faith + Str Build nur wärmstens empfehlen. 
Benutzt: +10 Großaxt mit Lightning Buff + Deep Protection +Lightning Clutch Ring + Lloyd's Sword Ring. Ich hab einfach nur alles weggeklatsch.
Hab aber auch dann immer noch mit dem Harald Curved Greatsword +10 lightning infused gespielt. Da die Großaxt zwar derbe reinböllert, aber halt auch manchmal tricky ist damit zu treffen.
Stats waren ungefähr: 
Vigor 26 oder 27, Hardcap halt
Stamina 35
Vitality 15
Str 35 +- 5
Faith 50

Denglisch FTW xD

Wenn du halt


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2017)

Vigor 26 klingt schon etwas strange.
Als Phantom mit kürzerem Lebensbalken in Verbindung mit dem Clutch Ring, wirst ja im Handumdrehen weg ge"clutched".

Aber so ne Art Great Sword + Sunlightblade, das hört sich schon nice an.


----------



## LaVolpe (25. April 2017)

27 is das Cap, bei genau 1000HP.
Hab ich auch immer bis dahin gelevelt und dann erst alles andere geskillt.

Ich mach aktuell nen SL1 run.
Macht mehr Spaß als erwartet, endlich wieder ne Herausforderung in Souls xD
Die Abgrund Wächter sind down.
Nacher gehts weiter


----------



## Ion (25. April 2017)

Hier mal meine Ivy nach dem ersten Durchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fands richtig cool diesmal eine Allrounder zu schaffen. Hochbringen möchte ich jetzt noch den Glauben auf 35 und dann nur noch auf Stärke skillen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich fands richtig cool diesmal eine Allrounder zu schaffen. Hochbringen möchte ich jetzt noch den Glauben auf 35 und dann nur noch auf Stärke skillen.



Das du überhaupt noch weiter skillst.^^
Ich hab immer bei 125-130 aufgehört.



Booman90 schrieb:


> Hab letztens erst wieder mit dem gennanten Kumpel n Coop Run gemacht und ich kann dir Faith + Str Build nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Benutzt: +10 Großaxt mit Lightning Buff + Deep Protection +Lightning Clutch Ring + Lloyd's Sword Ring. Ich hab einfach nur alles weggeklatsch.
> Hab aber auch dann immer noch mit dem Harald Curved Greatsword +10 lightning infused gespielt.



Evtl hol ich mir nochmal die Milwood Axt +10, und garnier die dann mit Sunlightblade.
Die Waffe fand ich mit meinem Stärke-Build als leichte Axt schon recht nice.


----------



## Ion (26. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das du überhaupt noch weiter skillst.^^
> Ich hab immer bei 125-130 aufgehört.



Ja warum aufhören? Ich meine, es dauert natürlich länger, aber mit dem Schlangenring und dem Schild des Verlangens und dieser komischen Mütze von der Truhen-Fratze da (die ich beim ersten Durchlauf diesmal NICHT bekommen habe -.-), lässt es sich doch relativ gut leveln.


----------



## Booman90 (26. April 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab immer bei 125-130 aufgehört.



Es soll auch Leute geben, die ihren Build nicht für PvP skillen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die ihren Build nicht für PvP skillen.



WAS?
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Ion (28. April 2017)

*WTF???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVolpe (29. April 2017)

Dein erster Cheater?
Gerade nach Pontiff ist doch alles mit Cheatern verseucht.


----------



## Ion (29. April 2017)

Bisher noch nie so etwas gesehen 
Was sind das für Idioten?


----------



## LaVolpe (30. April 2017)

Meistens einfach welche die unsichtbar, unverwundbar sind und alles 1hiten.
Dann gibts noch die "lustigen" Cheater die einfach nur Quatsch mit Animationen etc machen und auch welche die einem ma eben Yhorm und Co spawnen xD
Alles schon gehabt


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Hab letztens erst wieder mit dem gennanten Kumpel n Coop Run gemacht und ich kann dir Faith + Str Build nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Benutzt: +10 Großaxt mit Lightning Buff + Deep Protection +Lightning Clutch Ring + Lloyd's Sword Ring. Ich hab einfach nur alles weggeklatsch.
> Hab aber auch dann immer noch mit dem Harald Curved Greatsword +10 lightning infused gespielt. Da die Großaxt zwar derbe reinböllert, aber halt auch manchmal tricky ist damit zu treffen.
> Stats waren ungefähr:
> ...



So mein FTH-Melee Build (bisher noch NG) optimiert sich langsam:
Vigor 28
Stamina ~30
Str  30
Dex  18
FTH  40
Rest   Standard

Ich habe seit kurzem 2 Spielstile.
Zum einen nutze ich das Sunlightsword + Lightningblade.
Als Alternative hab ich das Lothric Greatsword + Lightningblade.

Bisher gefällt mir Variante 1 recht gut.
Spielt sich schnell und solide wie ein Longsword, und mit der Faith Skalierung profitiere ich bei beiden, also dem Schwert und dem Buff.

Variante 2 muss ich mich erst noch eingrooven. Halbnacktes rumlaufen, und nach 3 Schlägen ist atemnot.^^


----------



## Gorgomir (12. Mai 2017)

Ich muss gerade kotzen, ich habe mir DS3 auf Disc gekauft, er installiert knapp 11GB und dann muss ich noch mal über 8GB saugen? Ich habe nur eine 6K Leitung, ich kaufe mir extra Discs um nichts zu saugen, Updates und DLCs ignoriere ich bewusst. Ich habe die normale Vanilla Edition. Kann mir vielleicht jemand auf die Schnelle helfen?


----------



## Nconstract (12. Mai 2017)

@Gorgomir
Lass dir ein heißes Bad ein tink eine Tasse Tee les ein Buch leg dich ins Bett und morgen wenn du aufwachst wird der Download fertig sein.
Btw ich hab eine 4K Leitung


----------



## Ion (12. Mai 2017)

> Kann mir vielleicht jemand auf die Schnelle helfen?


Wie sollen wir dir da helfen? Der Trend geht nunmal in Richtung: Lad alles herunter 
Wie Nconstract schon sagt, einfach über Nacht laden und gut ist.


----------



## Gorgomir (12. Mai 2017)

Also wurde ich dreist beschissen und belogen? Die haben doch bestätigt, dass das GANZE Spiel auf der Disc ist, naja, werde ich wohl nur noch Russen Keys und SkidRow Versionen besorgen. Diese Arschlöcher...


----------



## Ion (12. Mai 2017)

Das ganze Spiel womöglich schon. Damit sind aber wohl nicht die Updates und DLC´s gemeint. Die musst du herunterladen. (DLC´s auch, wenn du sie nicht gekauft hast)


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Mai 2017)

Sagt mal, gibt es einen Trick bei Dark Souls 3?
Es schmiert bei mir am laufenden Band ab, schon alles probiert was mir so eingefallen ist aber nichts hilft.


----------



## LaVolpe (12. Mai 2017)

Inwiefern schmiert es ab?
Friert es ein (reagiert nicht mehr), crasht komplett zum Desktop mit ...exe funktioniert nicht mehr etc?

Hardware?
Sorry gerade am Handy da sehe ich Signaturen nicht^^

@Gorgomir
Hab auch eine 6k Leitung und am Pc mittlerweile trotzdem voll digital.
Einfach weil bei 99% der heutigen Games es nicht komplett auf Disc ist, ja bei manchen sogar nur ein paar MB und das wars...
Da kauf ichs lieber direkt billiger digital.

Bei Ds3 gabs so einige große Updates, mit den Addons jeweils nochmal paar GB wenn du die kaufst. Einzig die Addon Waffen etc wirst du automatisch laden, aber die Gebiete erst beim kaufen.


----------



## Ajani (16. Mai 2017)

So habe nun endlich Ringed City abgeschlossen, und muss sagen, das Ende (Painting made of Blood) war eine recht interessante Wahl.  In Fankreisen spekuliert man grade, ob das "nur" eine symbolische Bedeutung - in Form eines Abschieds - hat oder ob da nicht mehr dahinter stecken könnte. ^^


----------



## Booman90 (16. Mai 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> So habe nun endlich Ringed City abgeschlossen, und muss sagen, das Ende (Painting made of Blood) war eine recht interessante Wahl.  In Fankreisen spekuliert man grade, ob das "nur" eine symbolische Bedeutung - in Form eines Abschieds - hat oder ob da nicht mehr dahinter stecken könnte. ^^



Plottwist: So entstand die Welt von Bloodborne.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2017)

Mein neuer Char ist auch fast wieder mit the ringed City fertig.
Und wieder stehen Midir und Gale an. 
Die alte Leier eben.^^

Ich muss auch sagen, das ich kaum einen Unterschied zu damals NG+ und jetzt NG merke.


----------



## Booman90 (16. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mein neuer Char ist auch fast wieder mit the ringed City fertig.
> Und wieder stehen Midir und Gale an.
> Die alte Leier eben.^^
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen, das ich kaum einen Unterschied zu damals NG+ und jetzt NG merke.



Wie viele Chars hast du denn o.Ô und wie viele Stunden hast du insgesamt auf der Uhr?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Wie viele Chars hast du denn o.Ô und wie viele Stunden hast du insgesamt auf der Uhr?



Keine Ahnung, müsste ich mal zusammen rechnen.
Aber so viel wird das nicht sein, da ich meist nur ne Stunde spiele. Ich schätze vielleicht 300-400h.

Chars hatte ich schon 6-8, aber meist hab ich ein NG Save vom Ende einfach neu eingespielt und das alte entfernt (PS4).
Somit wird meine Spielzeit eh nie korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Booman90 (16. Mai 2017)

Ach ne, is überhaupt nich viel.  Wenn ich alle Soulsborne Spiele zusammen zähle komme ich auf ca. 600h. Im Vergleich zu deiner Spielzeit nur in DS3, ist meine echt lächerlich. xD Aber wenns Spaß macht.


----------



## Ion (16. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich die Spielzeit von DS1, 2 und 3 zusammen rechne, komme ich auf 427h.
300-400h allein nur bei DS3 ist dann schon recht viel


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2017)

Nun ich habe noch nen Forenkollege komplett durch NG und NG+ begleitet, und das selbe noch mal mit nem Kumpel.
Da kommt schon Zeit zusammen, aber gerade die ganzen Koop-Durchläufe wo ich als Phantom assistierte waren unheimlich spassig.


----------



## LaVolpe (17. Mai 2017)

So ich stehe mit meinem LV1 Char vor Gael....und sterbe tausend Tode.

Der erste Versuch war soooooo knapp, der war echt fast 1try.
Aber seitdem kack ich meist nach paar Minuten der 2ten Phase ab xD


----------



## Artschie321 (17. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nun ich habe noch nen Forenkollege komplett durch NG und NG+ begleitet, und das selbe noch mal mit nem Kumpel.
> Da kommt schon Zeit zusammen, aber gerade die ganzen Koop-Durchläufe wo ich als Phantom assistierte waren unheimlich spassig.



Ja ich finde auch wenn man viel Koop spielt kommt die Zeit schnell zusammen. Ich selbst bin auch bei über 300std nur DS3.
Gerade mit den DLC's jetzt ist das Spiel ja noch einmal richtig aufgelebt. Wenn du in Ringed City dein Zeichen legst wirst ja fast instant beschworen. An manchen Tagen habe ich da 4-6h nur ausgeholfen und es wurde nie langweilig.


----------



## lunaticx (17. Mai 2017)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> Also wurde ich dreist beschissen und belogen? Die haben doch bestätigt, dass das GANZE Spiel auf der Disc ist, naja, werde ich wohl nur noch Russen Keys und SkidRow Versionen besorgen. Diese Arschlöcher...



Achso ? Und damit wird deine Leitung schneller oder wie ?
Da müsstest du ja nicht nur DLC / Patches ziehen, sondern das komplette Spiel ... ^^

Mal probiert bei sowas einfach Offline zu gehen ? Oder Steam per Firewall-Regeln den Internetzugang zu sperren ?


----------



## Booman90 (17. Mai 2017)

Ich bin immer wieder von solchen Runs beeindruckt. Ich glaub ich hätte dazu gar nicht den nötigen Ehrgeiz. Das höchste der Gefühle eines "Runs" war bei mir, dass ich in DS1 nur Ausdauer geskillt habe, da war dann der Ausdauerbalken länger als die Gesundheit.  Oooookay, ich hab anfangs eventuell ein bisschen Geschick geskillt, dass ich die hellebarde benutzen konnte.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Gerade mit den DLC's jetzt ist das Spiel ja noch einmal richtig aufgelebt. Wenn du in Ringed City dein Zeichen legst wirst ja fast instant beschworen. An manchen Tagen habe ich da 4-6h nur ausgeholfen und es wurde nie langweilig.



Ist auch abnormal was da an Seelen bekommst.
Allein im NG bekommst vom Gebiet mit den Turtles bis runter zu den Kopflosen um die 200k Seelen.
Ich finde es auch immer amüsant wenn dann ein Invader kommt, und ich hier und da noch nen Samen benutze.^^



Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder von solchen Runs beeindruckt. Ich glaub ich hätte dazu gar nicht den nötigen Ehrgeiz. Das höchste der Gefühle eines "Runs" war bei mir, dass ich in DS1 nur Ausdauer geskillt habe, da war dann der Ausdauerbalken länger als die Gesundheit.  Oooookay, ich hab anfangs eventuell ein bisschen Geschick geskillt, dass ich die hellebarde benutzen konnte.



Wobei du bei DS1 allein mit Ausdauer halt auch echt viel rausholst weil die Belastung und somit schwere Waffen und Rüstungen damit koppeln kannst.
Da levelst bspw einfach nur in 40 Audauer, hast sonst nichts gelevelt, läufst aber mit Helebarde und Steinrüstung rum.
Da brauchst dann auch keine Vitalität.


----------



## Artschie321 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe letztes Wochenende noch einmal mit einem neuen Char angefangen weil mir aufgefallen ist das ich noch keinen reinen Str. Build habe.
Im Moment bin ich noch mit einem Schweren Zweihänder unterwegs. Ist zwar langsam aber macht echt mega Spaß wie man humanuide Gegner mit einen geladenen R2 einfach flach auf den Boden knüppelt. 

Ist hier sonst noch jemand mit einem Str. Build unterwegs? Lohnt sich das Rauchritter Großschwert noch seit dem letzten Patch?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Ist hier sonst noch jemand mit einem Str. Build unterwegs? Lohnt sich das Rauchritter Großschwert noch seit dem letzten Patch?



Ich find die Waffe top.
Ob es da mit Patches allerdings Änderungen gab, weis ich nicht.
Ledo´s Hammer von The Ringed City ist natürlich auch "Der Hammer".^^
Und wenn man es schneller haben möchte, finde ich die Milwood Streitaxt gut.
Auf Str infusen und dann geht die auch gut ab.
Vom Schild fand ich Yhorms Schild ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Artschie321 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe nur gelesen das der Basisschaden vom Rauchritter Großschwert mit dem letzten Patch ziemlich reduziert wurde. Im Wiki steht von 330 auf 260. 
Da das Ding ja auch ziemlich schwer ist frag ich mich ob der Schaden sich noch lohnt im Verhältniss zum Gewicht.
Ledo's Hammer möchte ich mit dem Build auf jedenfall mal testen.
Vordts Großhammer soll inzwischen ja auch ganz gut sein. Ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob ich den mal nehme oder Yhorms Großmachete^^


----------



## LaVolpe (25. Mai 2017)

Ich hab vor paar Tagen auch nen Str Build angefangen. 500h Ingame knapp und noch nie ein STR Build gespielt..
XD

Hab mich fuer das Exile Greatsword entschieden, auch wenn das wieder generft wurde. Trotzdem A Scaling (statt S) und das knüppelt auch extrem rein.

Sullyvahn war 3hit..erste Angriff parry und 2 aufgeladene R2 hinterher. Der kam nicht mal zum angreifen^^

Dancer auch meega easy.
 3 aufgeladene R2,dann riposte und während gerade die 2te Phase starten wollte noch ein R2 und tot.


----------



## Artschie321 (26. Mai 2017)

Ja das ist schon echt der Wahnsinn wie mächtig Str. eigentlich ist. Hab gestern auch ein Paar mal  beim Dancer ausgeholfen und habe mit dem Schweren Zweihänder +6 selbst im Coop mit einem geladenen 2händigen R2 645 Schaden gemacht. 
Obwohl die Waffe für einen Str. Build ja eigentlich eher Durchschnittlich ist.^^
Dazu trage ich auch das erste mal eine schwere Rüstung. Mit dem Cathedralknights- Set + 30 Vigor kann man beim Einsatz der Weapon Arts oder geladenen Angriffen auch mal schön was weg tanken.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mich gestern gewundert, das es doch noch recht gut mit dem Finstermondklingen funktioniert. War eine gute Idee von From 2 Blue´s zu erlauben.
Konnte gestern ca 5-6 Beweise der Eintracht abstauben. 
Wer weis, vielleicht bekomm ich den Rang ja doch noch mal voll. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Farmen bei den Rittern will ich nachwievor nicht. Das ist einfach der letzte Mist.


----------



## Ajani (30. Mai 2017)

From Software: Gerücht: "Phantom Wail" und nicht Bloodborne 2 soll auf der E3 vorgestellt werden - 4Players.de

FS arbeitet bekanntlich an eine neuen IP, ich hoffe echt von den Jungs kommt was auf der E3. ^^ Und wenn es "nur" ein Bloddborne 2 ist, wobei ich mir dann endlich mal eine PS4 zulegen muss.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2017)

> "Phantom Wail" soll das "düstere Souls-like Fantasyspiel" sein, von dem in der Vergangenheit die Rede war.



Hm, hier hatte wohl jeder mit Bloodborne 2 gerechnet.



> Das Action-Rollenspiel soll weit in der Vergangenheit (Stammeskultur) spielen und an die Azteken- sowie Maya-Kultur angelehnt sein. Es soll zwar klassische Nahkampfwaffen (wie Knüppel) geben, aber der Hauptfokus soll auf Martial-Arts-ähnliche Kampftechniken und waffenlosen Nahkampf ("hand-to-hand fighting") liegen



Äh what, Martial-Arts zur Azteken Zeit?
Ich muss ehrlich sagen darunter kann ich mir grade garnichts vorstellen.

Jedenfalls bin ich neugierig was uns die Jungs zur E3 zeigen werden.
Die Messlatte liegt nach Bloodborne und Dark Souls 3 doch sehr hoch.


----------



## Artschie321 (31. Mai 2017)

Hmm also mich sollte das schon sehr wundern. Ich hätte auch ein Bloodborne 2 für sehr unwahrscheinlich gehalten.
Wurde doch schon angekündigt, dass die neue Marke auch auf XBone und PC erscheinen soll.
Mich persönlich würde ein neuer exklusiv Titel für PS4 sehr enttäuschen. 2 Spiele sind mir noch keine PS4 Wert.


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, wurde auf der Pressekonferenz von Sony auf der E3 nix von FromSoft angekündigt. Da steigt schon mal die Hoffnung dass das nächste Kind kein Exklusivtitel wird.
Bin echt gespannt an welcher neuen Marke die wohl arbeiten. Mal sehen ob da noch was gezeigt wird auf der E3.


----------



## Booman90 (13. Juni 2017)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, wurde auf der Pressekonferenz von Sony auf der E3 nix von FromSoft angekündigt. Da steigt schon mal die Hoffnung dass das nächste Kind kein Exklusivtitel wird.
> Bin echt gespannt an welcher neuen Marke die wohl arbeiten. Mal sehen ob da noch was gezeigt wird auf der E3.



Naja, laut Gerüchteküche soll das nächste FromSoftware spiel ''Phantom Wail'' sein, was auch wieder in kooperation mit Sony Japan entstehen soll. Aber wie gesagt,.... Gerüchte Gerüchte Gerüchte


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juni 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Naja, laut Gerüchteküche soll das nächste FromSoftware spiel ''Phantom Wail'' sein, was auch wieder in kooperation mit Sony Japan entstehen soll. Aber wie gesagt,.... Gerüchte Gerüchte Gerüchte



Soll das dann dieses Azteken Martial Art Spiel sein, oder ist das wieder was anderes?


----------



## Booman90 (13. Juni 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Soll das dann dieses Azteken Martial Art Spiel sein, oder ist das wieder was anderes?


Genau das.


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Juni 2017)

Interessant wäre das allemal. Allerdings gab es auch schon stimmen die dagegen gehalten haben und darauf hingewiesen haben, dass das Konzept von einem RPG stammt was bei einem anderen Hersteller in der mache ist. Glaube dabei war sogar von einem MMO die rede.


----------



## xaskor (13. Juni 2017)

Sony hat noch zig "Messen" dieses Jahr.
Da wird noch was kommen, die können halt nur nicht alles schon zur E3 raushauen


----------



## Artschie321 (14. Juni 2017)

Ja, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das From Software sich als japanischer Entwickler auch lieber auf japanischen Messen präsentiert. Muss ja nicht zwingend über Sony sein. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das sie über Namco was ankündigen.
Oder vielleicht auch allein, angeblich arbeiten sie ja an 3 Titeln.


----------



## Rizzard (29. November 2017)

Hier mal was zu Demon´s Souls.
Sony, Atlus und Bandai haben bekannt gegeben, das im Februar 2018 alle Server für Demon´s Souls abgeschaltet werden. Onlinegaming ist dann nicht mehr möglich.

ENB sieht darin ein womögliches Remaster.
YouTube

Wenn Sony auf der TGS zB ein Demon´s + Dark Souls1 Remaster präsentieren würde, holy Moly würd ich das abfeiern.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. November 2017)

WIR WOLLEN DAS REMAKE !!


----------



## Rizzard (29. November 2017)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> WIR WOLLEN DAS REMAKE !!



Nun, es muss nicht unbedingt ein komplettes Remake sein. Ein besseres Grafikgerüst, Portierung auf die neue Plattform, und hier und da evtl kleine Anpassungen würden mir schon genügen.
Wobei ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Demon´s Souls Remastered bräuchte, sondern viel mehr auf ein Dark Souls Remastered schielen würde.

Aber ob man in die Serverabschaltung überhaupt was rein interpretieren kann, ist die andere Frage. Das Spiel hat 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Wobei es schade um die sicherlich immer noch vorhandene  DeS Community wäre.
From Software hat zwar ~3 unangekündigte Spiele in der Pipeline, aber würde ein Remaster überhaupt von denen kommen?

Edit:
Würde ja zum Thema passen.
Bandai Namco Entertainment: Funf Neuankundigungen im nachsten Monat? - play3.de


----------



## Nathenhale (29. November 2017)

Also wenn es ein Remake gibt dann nur zu DS 1 die Rechte für Demon Souls liegen ja bei Sony. Bei DS1 würde mich auch schon eine besser Grafik und allgemeine besser Technik reichen . Mehr braucht das Spiel nicht Inhalt ist darin genug.


----------



## xaskor (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja und?
Demon Soul Remaster als Ps4 exklusiv, wo ist das Problem?.

Von 1 brauch ich kein Remaster, mit Dsfix finde ich es hübsch genug und macht heute noch Bock.

Demon Souls hingegen hab ich seit dem verkauf der Ps3 nicht mehr gespielt, wird mal wieder Zei


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin jedenfalls auf die Playstation Experience von Fr auf Sa gespannt.
Hauptsache From Software kündigt was an. Und ich hoffe es handelt sich nicht (oder nicht nur) um ein Armored Core.

Edit:
FromSoftware's Teased New Game Is Probably a New Tenchu, not Bloodborne 2


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Dezember 2017)

Also gegen ein neues Tenchu hätte ich auch nichts. Habe Tenchu3 damals sehr gern gespielt. 
Auf jeden Fall schaut es so aus, als würde es etwas im klassischen japanischen Stil werden. Tenchu zwar spielt auch in diesem Setting, allerdings passt diese merkwürdige Apparatur da nicht ganz hinein. Von daher glaube ich auch nicht an ein neues Tenchu.
Ich denke eher es wird was komplett neues. Bin auf weitere Infos gespannt.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Dezember 2017)

xaskor schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Demon Soul Remaster als Ps4 exklusiv, wo ist das Problem?.
> 
> Von 1 brauch ich kein Remaster, mit Dsfix finde ich es hübsch genug und macht heute noch Bock.
> ...





Demon Souls ist von Sony. Die Pressekonferenz war schon. Denke Bandai Namco wird DS1 für die neuen Konsolen remastern. Grüße


----------



## LaVolpe (22. Juli 2018)

Hatte vor 4 Tagen Windows clean installiert.
1803, alle Updates und alle Treiber.
Vorher lief knapp 2 Jahre 1607.

Nun kann ich Dark Souls 3 nicht mehr zocken.
Das Game startet, aber irgendwann mittendrin (früh oder spät) crasht das Game (.exe funktioniert nicht mehr) und ich lande auf dem Desktop. Das selbe passiet 100% safe wenn ich das Spiel normal beende !!!
Laut Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf ist die ntdll.dll die Ursache. 
Also ziemlich heftig, eine der wichtigsten Windows Konponenten.
Allerdings läuft sonst alles 1a, andere Games laufen super keine Probleme und auch sonst ist Windows flott und stabil.
Mit 1607 hatte ich das NIE.
Hatte Windows sogar nochmal installiert, selbe Fehler.
Alles probiert was ich weiss.

Wenn ich ntdll.dll mit Dark Souls 3 google, findet man dutzende treffer zu Release aber das es beim starten abschmiert und nicht mittendrin oder beim beenden.
Nen Fix hab ich nirgends gefunden.

Wasn kack


----------



## Gorgomir (23. Juli 2018)

Wenn du Dinge wie Afterburner und Rivatuner Server nutzt, aktualisier das mal. Als meine Versionen davon zu alt waren, sprang der Anti Cheat Schutz von DS3 und lies das Spiel beim Start crashen. Ansonten kann ich dir noch generell das Steam Froum für DS3 empfehlen, da konnte man mir damals auch weiter helfen. 

BTW: Kann es sein, dass es mit Win10 weiterhin mehr als genug Probleme gibt, vor allem beim zocken? Mit Win 7 gibts da keine Probleme. Wenn es wirklich an Win 10 liegt, musst es wohl zurück setzen.


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Juli 2018)

Ne kein AB oder sonstiger Kram im Hintergrund 

Wenns nicht mehr läuft...auch egal.
Schade aber was solls.
Hatte ich halt 500h mein Spaß, auch wenn ich nach 7 Monaten Pause gerne nen neuen Run gestartet hätte.

Irgendwie nen altes OS zu installieren oder ne Version von 10 die nicht mehr supportet wird habe ich keine Lust zu.


----------



## xaskor (21. August 2018)

Hab genau das selbe Problem.
Letztemal Ds3 hatte ich mit 1703 gespielt. Da lief es 1a
Wollte heute mal wieder nen Run starten und habe genau den selben Fehler. Hab nun halt auch 1803 (clean installiert damals) drauf


----------

